# Tiger, Vos questions techniques et son utlisation [manu vous répond]



## Manu (21 Septembre 2004)

Suite à la proposition de Manu de répondre à vos questions concernant Tiger, j'ai créé ce sujet pour faire suite à la demande d'information générale à propos de la prochaine version de Mac OS. Manu est donc disposé à répondre à vos questions dans ce sujet. (WebOliver)



			
				macintroll a dit:
			
		

> Moi je veux bien en savoir plus de tes automatismes d'utilisation. !
> :rose:
> Par exemple moi j'utilise exposé pour naviguer très souvent, c'est sur que sous Windows, difficile de trouver un équivalent.
> 
> Mais qu'amène donc Tiger de plus (Hormis Spotlight)



Justement c'est spotlight qui change tout! 

Par exemple dans mon repertoire home je n'ai q'UN DOSSIER dans lequel je 'balance' tout. Je travaille exclusivement avec des dossiers intelligents.

Certains qui sont permanents exemple le dossier Documents du jour qui  contient tous les documents créés ou modifiés ce jour.

J'ai un dossier des documents de la semaine qui contient les documents créés ou mis à jour dans la semaine.

Enfin  un dossier qui contient les documents du mois.

Tout ces dossiers sont automatiquement raffraichis sans que je fasse quoi que ce soit.

Leur nom indique le type de document qu'ils contiennent. 

Il m'arrive de créer à la demande des dossiers intelligents particuliers.

Par exemple je bosse sur un projet qui s'appelle ISIS. quand je tape isis dans spotlight, avec un affinement de la recherche, j'ai un document Projet Isis qui m'affiche par Appli TOUS les documents relatifs à mon projet. (des mails, des contacts, des documents pdf et j'en passe). je peux trier par date de reception etc...

Chaque fois que je reçois un document du projet, je le range dans mon dossier fourre-tout mais je le retrouve instantanément dans mon dossier intelligent Projet Isis.

Spotlight comprend des mots comme la semaine dernière, avant hier, demain, etc.  Mails from Aline yesterday te liste les mails reçus hier d'Aline. Bref on 'parle' quasiment à son mac. Je vous assure c'est une expérience assez amusante.

J'utilise quasiment plus le Finder.

Je bosse presque exclusivement par des requêtes. Et je trouve toujours du premier coup tout ce que je veux.

Spotlight n'est pas du tout gourmand .  j'ai un PB 17 avec 512 gb de RAM. c'est hyper rapide. 

Il y a aussi automator. qui est un vrai bol d'air. Beaucoup vont l'ADORER. Il rend paresseux certes mais facilite bien la vie.

En fait c'est AppleScript exécuté graphiquement. 

En gros  l'impression générale que j'aie c'est que j'ai la sensation d'utiliser un ordinateur qui me 'comprend'. Ca a l'air idiot dit comme cela mais  il faut le faire pour s'en appercevoir.

Ce qui va changer c'est ceci :

Toutes les applis auront une zone de saisie spotlight. Par exemple tu lances photoshop puis dans la zone spotlight tu tapes 'document utilisé hier vers 15 heures'. il t'ouvre ce document photoshop sur lequel t'as bossé hier à 15h20 par exemple. Ou alors il t'affiche un ensemble de documents photoshop que t'as modifiés dans une fourchette d'heures autour de 15h et tu choisis celui qui t'interesse et il l'ouvre..

Bref plus la peine de retenir les noms de documents mais plutôt ce qu'ils contiennent ou par une info permettant de l'identifier. C'est ça qui est génial.

Dans la version address Book de Tiger, dans les actions à effectuer sur une personne il y a spotlight. Dans ce cas il t'affiche, classés par appli tous les documents concernant cette personne les rendez-vous programmés dans iCal, les derniers mails reçus de lui etc..

Facile de se faire  un script qui par bluetooth récupère le nom de la personne qui appelle sur le mobile,  va dans l'address Book et lance spotlight. Et on a  à l'écran TOUS les documents concernant cette personne. 

Je n'utilise pas beaucoup dashboard qui dit-on va s'améliorer en apportant des nouveaux widgets plus interessants que ceux qui sont fournis actuellement qui servent uniquement pour des démos.


----------



## iota (21 Septembre 2004)

Salut.

  Bon je repose les questions que j'avais posées dans l'ancien sujet 

  Spotlight est basé sur les métadonnées, j'aurais aimé avoir plus d'information à se sujet.
 Par exemple, lors de la démo de la WWDC2004 quand steve fait une recherche sur Pixar, il a dans les résultats "finding nemo.mov".
      Comment spotlight fait le rapprochement entre Pixar et la video de Nemo ? (il a lu le générique ? )

    Est-il nécéssaire de remplir des genres de tags (commes pour les fichiers musicaux) ?

      Merci d'avance pour tes lumières (oh... le vilain jeu de mots avec spotlight) 

      @+
      iota


----------



## Manu (21 Septembre 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> D'accord
> 
> Retour au sujet...
> 
> ...



En fait il utilise les infos de la fiche signalétique du document  tout simplement dans le cas ici c'est des infos relatives au trademark..  Le plus impressionnant c'est le fait qu'il retrouve des infos dans un fichier  pdf!


----------



## iota (21 Septembre 2004)

Merci manu pour cette réponse.

 J'ai également était impréssionné par la démo du WWDC2004 en ce qui concerne la recherche des mots contenus dans les fichiers PDF 

 @+
 iota


----------



## olidev (21 Septembre 2004)

Un dossier intelligent peut il être placé n'importe où, ou uniquement dans la barre gauche du Finder ?
 Sinon ça risque vite de devenir un peu trop encombrant (en sachant qu'il n'est pas possible de créer des sous-dossier intelligents)


----------



## nicogala (21 Septembre 2004)

Je pense à mieux qd même : au lieu d'attacher "l'intelligence" du dossier "toto" à une icone "physique" "toto" (ou du moins présente graphiquement) j'imagine la possibilité d'avoir une requête "tata" que l'on pourrait invoquer à tout moment (via une combinaison clavier par ex...) ou en la cherchant dans...Spotlight * en la décrivant : "requête qui classe mes photos par date" -> réponse de Spotlight : "tata" ! ... beau non ?   dis Manu, c'est du rêve oubien ?


* d'ailleur doit on dire "une recherche *dans* Spotlight" ou "*via* Spotlight" ?


----------



## Manu (21 Septembre 2004)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> Un dossier intelligent peut il être placé n'importe où, ou uniquement dans la barre gauche du Finder ?
> Sinon ça risque vite de devenir un peu trop encombrant (en sachant qu'il n'est pas possible de créer des sous-dossier intelligents)



C'est un dossier comme un autre. Tu peux le mettre n'importe où!

En fait le sous dossier intelligent s'l n'existe pas physiquement l'est logiquement.

Ex: j'ai un dossier contenant les documents du mois. Il contient forcément le sous dossier des documents de la semaine, ou le sous dossier des documents photoshop du mois. il te suffira dans ce dossier de taper ta requête et tu vois afficher les éléments de ton sous dossier.

il faut savoir que les documents ne sont pas contenus physiquement dans le dossier intelligent. Ils y sont INDEXES.


----------



## Manu (21 Septembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Je pense à mieux qd même : au lieu d'attacher "l'intelligence" du dossier "toto" à une icone "physique" "toto" (ou du moins présente graphiquement) j'imagine la possibilité d'avoir une requête "tata" que l'on pourrait invoquer à tout moment (via une combinaison clavier par ex...) ou en la cherchant dans...Spotlight * en la décrivant : "requête qui classe mes photos par date" -> réponse de Spotlight : "tata" ! ... beau non ?   dis Manu, c'est du rêve oubien ?
> 
> 
> * d'ailleur doit on dire "une recherche *dans* Spotlight" ou "*via* Spotlight" ?




Le nom de ton dossier C'EST TA REQUETE! celle-ci s'exécute à chaque fois que tu ouvres ton dossier!


----------



## Manu (21 Septembre 2004)

OBi1 a dit:
			
		

> J
> Et l'exemple du script bluetooth-mobile-carnet d'adresses ouvre des possibilités géniales...
> Seuls trucs : mon mobiel est pas BT du tout et je suis nul en programmation, donc ça risque de pas être pour moi



Pas besoin d'être un expert en programmation. Je suis certain que des scripts de ce genre il en pleuvra sur des sites Mac. Sans compter des scénariis automator assez chiadés qu'on risque de trouver partout.


----------



## nicogala (21 Septembre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Le nom de ton dossier C'EST TA REQUETE! celle-ci s'exécute à chaque fois que tu ouvres ton dossier!


Hmmmm, ce que je voulais dire, et je pense qu'olidev voulait dire c'est qu'un dossier intelligent=une icone à caser sur son bureau ou ds la barre du finder, et que ça risque de prendre de la place si tu en as 20 par ex... d'où ma supputation de détacher la requête de l'habituel dossier/icone "physique" pour ne conserver que la notion de requête que l'on pourrait retrouver elle même rien qu'en la décrivant, sans qu'elle ait besoin d'être assujetie à une localisation "physique"...


----------



## Manu (21 Septembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Hmmmm, ce que je voulais dire, et je pense qu'olidev voulait dire c'est qu'un dossier intelligent=une icone à caser sur son bureau ou ds la barre du finder, et que ça risque de prendre de la place si tu en as 20 par ex... d'où ma supputation de détacher la requête de l'habituel dossier/icone "physique" pour ne conserver que la notion de requête que l'on pourrait retrouver elle même rien qu'en la décrivant, sans qu'elle ait besoin d'être assujetie à une localisation "physique"...



L'idée générale c'est en fait de ne créer que des dossiers intellignets suffisament génériques et  conformes à un centre d'interêt pour pouvoir facilement à tout moment par une requête retrouver ce que l'on veut. 
Par ex un  vidéaste  aura des documents indexant les créations vidéo d'une période données. C'est dans ce dossier qu'il executera à un instant t une requête pour retrouver le ou les documents voulus. Ensuite il peut ou ne pas en faire un nouveau dossier.

Ou mieux on peut tout simplement bosser sur  des dossiers temporaires crées par une requête. Dossiers que l'on gardera juste le temps de l'utilisation de son contenu. Dans ce cas on a même pas trace de la requête que l'on peut d'ailleurs reformuler au besoin.


----------



## nicogala (21 Septembre 2004)

Je crois qu'il y a un flou : tu dis "exécuter une requête dans un dossier" mais concretement comment celà se passe ? Tu as sur ton bureau une icone de dossier sur laquelle tu cliques et où un menu de requête apparait et que tu renseignes pour que le dossier t'affiche le résultat ? Ou alors s'agit il d'un dossier auquel on a déjà attribué une requête (comme les actions de dossiers ds panther) par avance et qui qd on l'ouvre (le dossier) n'affiche que le résultat de la requête pré-établie qui lui est attachée...?
C'est assez dur de se l'imaginer sans le voir...sois nos yeux Manu


----------



## je@nnot (21 Septembre 2004)

Tu fais que consolider ma reconnaissance envers Spolight cependant une question me tarraude ENORMEMMMENT:  Peut tu mesurer les ressources de Spolight : % processeur et %ram

Bref peut ut voir spotlight dans activity monitor et nous en dire plus.

Parceque j'adore mon ibook G4 12".

Merci BEAUCOUP


----------



## ithymique (21 Septembre 2004)

ça présage un excellent winfs... (à moins que pour les brevets...)

a9 (moteur de recherche d'amazon  :hein:  ) recherche aussi dans les fichiers .pdf

[ des fois j'ai l'impression que steve jobs fait un ordinateur pour obsédés sexuels (trackball, imac, iphoto, économiseur d'écran, spotlight, droits d'administration...) donc ça m'étonne que l'ipod video ne soit pas sorti pour noël   ]

effectuer la requête : ce qui se passe à chaque fois que tu fais quelque chose, ou plus particulièrement cliques sur "classer par type" "par date" "par étiquette" ou je ne sais quel autre détail comme dans windows xp "afficher par groupe"

à mon avis c'est une avance technologique qui permet de rejoindre (avec efficacité) dans l'interface certaines complexités de windows xp (je pense que le mac est parfois moins pratique pour un utilisateur expérimenté, mais moins fastidieux et plus rapide)

maintenant, si c'est une manière de rendre les disques durs 4200 tours plus rapides... c'est bon à prendre pour tout le monde  et c'est une mise à jour majeure, où mac os x rejoint ce que devait devenir mac os
c'est aussi le premier os x avec une interface 3d époustouflante (à première vue) à exploiter sans retenue (fan de l'effet Cube de Keynote ?)

à ce propos si mac os x tiger pouvait en français utiliser pour le bureau "dispo" ou "libre" au lieu de "disponible" ce ne serait rien du tout mais quelle update pour les utilisateurs en france

par ailleurs le finder est-il susceptible de modifications surprise pour la sortie de la version officielle ?


----------



## Ali Baba (21 Septembre 2004)

Et comment ça se passe dans le Terminal ? Les dossiers intelligents sont-ils navigables avec un shell ? Ou bien sont-ce des fichiers binaires (ou xml) que seul le Finder sait interpréter ?


----------



## takamac (21 Septembre 2004)

Moi aussi, j'ai une p'tite question pour Manu   

A ce que j'ai compris, spotlght effectue une introspection des différents documents du HD afin d'indexer leur contenu. Le tout en tache de fond. Cette introspection est faite de manière native par l'OS pour les formats standard (texte, PDF) et par une sorte "d'extension applicative" pour les données spécifiques à une appli. C'est bien ça ? 

Pour les documents de type texte ou PDF, pas de problème, leur contenu  contient du texte, donc peut être indexé. Mais en ce qui concerne une image par exemple, sur quoi peut s'effectuer la recherche ?
- Le nom du fichier, bien sûr
- Les métadatas du fichier (créateur, date)
- Toute forme de texte contenu dans le document (mécanisme d'introspection, le copyright d'un fichier quicktime par exemple)

Mais, à l'apple expo, j'ai vu un champ "keyword". Sais-tu à quoi ça correspond ? Est-ce un moyen pour attribuer manuellement des mots-clés à un fichier ? Si oui, comment peut-on faire ça en pratique ?

En tout cas, Tiger promet d'être géant. Merci Manu de nous faire partager tout ça


----------



## Manu (21 Septembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il y a un flou : tu dis "exécuter une requête dans un dossier" mais concretement comment celà se passe ? Tu as sur ton bureau une icone de dossier sur laquelle tu cliques et où un menu de requête apparait et que tu renseignes pour que le dossier t'affiche le résultat ? Ou alors s'agit il d'un dossier auquel on a déjà attribué une requête (comme les actions de dossiers ds panther) par avance et qui qd on l'ouvre (le dossier) n'affiche que le résultat de la requête pré-établie qui lui est attachée...?
> C'est assez dur de se l'imaginer sans le voir...sois nos yeux Manu


 Etant inscrit à un programme Apple, je suis lié par la NDA et n'ai donc pas le droit de publier des screenshots des tests que j'effectue sur des versions de softs que m'envoie Apple dans le cadre de mon contrat. Par contre j'ai le droit d'en parler et d'expliquer les technologies dévoilées par Apple pour mieux les faire connaitre ou en faire la promotion.

  Ceci étant dit, la création de dossiers intelligents se fait dans le finder comme  ceci

 Comme tu le vois le contenu de ce dossier sera toujours le résultat de la ré-exécution de la requête.


----------



## Manu (21 Septembre 2004)

je@nnot a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais que consolider ma reconnaissance envers Spolight cependant une question me tarraude ENORMEMMMENT: Peut tu mesurer les ressources de Spolight : % processeur et %ram
> 
> Bref peut ut voir spotlight dans activity monitor et nous en dire plus.
> 
> ...


 Spotlight ne consomme pas grand chose. Les fichiers étant déjà pré-indexés. La réponse est quasi instantanée. elle s'affiche dès qu'on commence à  taper la requête. Il faut savoir aussi que chaque appli dispose d'un type de recherche adaptée.
 Franchement la rapidité des recherches est  très très impressionnante.


----------



## Floppy (21 Septembre 2004)

Merci Manu. Ce que montre cette vidéo, c'est la création d'un dossier dynamique dans la barre latérale des fenêtres du Finder. Je voudrais savoir s'il possible de placer ce dossier dynamique ailleurs, dans le dossier Home, sur le Bureau, etc... ?


----------



## Manu (21 Septembre 2004)

Floppy a dit:
			
		

> Merci Manu. Ce que montre cette vidéo, c'est la création d'un dossier dynamique dans la barre latérale des fenêtres du Finder. Je voudrais savoir s'il possible de placer ce dossier dynamique ailleurs, dans le dossier Home, sur le Bureau, etc... ?


 Bien sûr tu peux le mettre n'importe où. C'est après tout un dossier comme un autre.


----------



## Floppy (21 Septembre 2004)

Pourrais-tu nous préciser comme ça se passe pour le mettre ailleurs ? Est-ce que tu le sors de la barre latérale pour le poser ailleurs ? Tout le monde sait que si l'on fait ça avec une icone de dossier ordinaire, l'icone est supprimée de la barre latérale et rien d'autre.

D'ailleurs, aucune copie d'écran ne montre l'icone d'un dossier dynamique dans une fenêtre du Finder hors de la barre latérale. Est-ce que même ça c'est protégé par la NDA ?


----------



## Yama (21 Septembre 2004)

dans la demo de l'Apple Expo on voit des Smart Folder sur le bureau de l'ordi qui sert à la demo.

Pour ma part j'ai testé : tu le mets où tu veux


----------



## Floppy (21 Septembre 2004)

Tu ne veux pas dire comment tu fais ou tu n'as pas le droit de le dire ?


----------



## Yama (21 Septembre 2004)

si ! si ! en fait c'est tout con : un smart folder est créé sur le disque : en fait j'ai pas penser a regarder où : mais si j'ouvre la fenêtre et que je deplace l'icone de la barre de titre, hop je le déplace ou je veux. Un smart Folder est comme un dossier : ça se manipule vraiment pareil !


----------



## Manu (21 Septembre 2004)

Floppy a dit:
			
		

> Pourrais-tu nous préciser comme ça se passe pour le mettre ailleurs ? Est-ce que tu le sors de la barre latérale pour le poser ailleurs ? Tout le monde sait que si l'on fait ça avec une icone de dossier ordinaire, l'icone est supprimée de la barre latérale et rien d'autre.
> 
> D'ailleurs, aucune copie d'écran ne montre l'icone d'un dossier dynamique dans une fenêtre du Finder hors de la barre latérale. Est-ce que même ça c'est protégé par la NDA ?


 Il suffit de le glisser deposer dans le home ou dans un autre dossier. Par contre il  est supprimé quand tu le sors du finder.


----------



## Yama (21 Septembre 2004)

en fait pour être précis un smart folder n'est pas un dossier ! c'est une fenêtre de navigation ! axée sur d'autre critère que l'arborescance du disque mais qui affiche des documents/dossiers issus du resultat d'une recherche par métadata. Comme on a l'impression d'ouvrir un dossier : Apple a appelé ça un dossier intelligent. Mais il ne contient rien : c'est une sorte d'alias sophistiqué


----------



## Floppy (21 Septembre 2004)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.


----------



## Ali Baba (22 Septembre 2004)

Yama a dit:
			
		

> en fait pour être précis un smart folder n'est pas un dossier ! c'est une fenêtre de navigation ! axée sur d'autre critère que l'arborescance du disque mais qui affiche des documents/dossiers issus du resultat d'une recherche par métadata. Comme on a l'impression d'ouvrir un dossier : Apple a appelé ça un dossier intelligent. Mais il ne contient rien : c'est une sorte d'alias sophistiqué


Bon, mais dans le Terminal, ça apparaît comment ? comme un répertoire ou comme un fichier non navigable ?


----------



## ithymique (22 Septembre 2004)

sans doute comme une requete genre sql
http://www.apple.com/macosx/tiger/unix.html

Tiger also features command-line access to Spotlight for searching application metadata and enables many common UNIX utilities to handle HFS+ resource forks.
un bon gros serveur dynamique 


-----
Pomme Option - 
Pomme option )


----------



## Le Gognol (22 Septembre 2004)

'

Bon voilà un sujet bien intéressant, merci Manu.  Je dois dire que cette histoire d'indexation m'intrigue beaucoup. Je ne comprends pas comment elle peut être d'une part aussi discrète et rapide (si on branche par exemple un disque dur externe rempli de document je vois pas comment Spotlight pourrait s'y référer instantanément, comment il peut éviter une longue indexation) et d'autre part comment cet index rempli d'une quantité énorme d'information (puisqu'il scanne apparemment l'intégralité des fichiers textes et PDF, ce qui fait beaucoup, beaucoup de mots à référencer) peut ne pas peser des tonnes en matière de place sur le disque dur. N'ayant pas eu de réponse de la part des démonstrateurs à l'Apple Expo, est ce que tu as pu creuser un peu cela Manu ?

'+


----------



## olidev (22 Septembre 2004)

J'aimerais aussi savoir si il est possible d'accéder aux dossiers intelligents via la ligne de commande.


----------



## iota (22 Septembre 2004)

Salut.

 Encore une question... (pauvre manu, il va avoir du boulot ).

 Voici ce qu'on peut lire sur le site d'Apple concernant spotlight :


> Spotlight analyse ainsi plus de *100 000 fichiers* et affiche les résultats en moins de temps qu'il ne vous en a fallu pour saisir le mot à rechercher.


 La technologie spotlight ne peut indéxer que 100 000 fichiers ?
 Au dela de se nombre, les récherches s'éxecutent-elles sur un nombre restreint de fichiers ?

 @+
 iota


----------



## Sven (22 Septembre 2004)

Tiger récupère pour Spotlight une technologie éprouvée et reconnue comme la plus efficace, le système de fichier de BeOS ! Apple a récupéré le principal développeur de la gestion de fichier il y a un peu plus d'un an il me semble.

Il s'agit d'une indexation de type base de données (SQL, Oracle...), la place occupée est minime et le temps d'accès suite à une requete de l'ordre de quelques centièmes de seconde.

Sur le principe l'indexation nécessite en effet d'être effectuée au préalable et meme si celle-ci est extremement rapide il faut le temps de lire l'ensemble du disque dur.

J'ignore si il y aura besoins de changer de format de fichier, un changement me semblerait logique meme si contraignant. Dès lors seuls les disques à ce format seraient indexables.


Pour ce qui est des dossiers intelligents, à l'ouverture de chaque dossier il effectue la requète préenregistrée et en affiche le résultat. La création d'un dossier intelligent entraine (actuellement et par défaut, c'est une option paramétrable) la création d'un raccourci dans la colonne de gauche de la fenetre (seul souci à mes yeux ce raccourci n'est pas éliminé automatiquement si l'original est effacé).


----------



## noliv (22 Septembre 2004)

Je ne suis pas le mieux placé pour en parler (je n'ai pas Tiger) mais je ne pense pas qu'il soit nécéssaire de changer de systeme de fichier. Apple a étendu les possibilité d'HFS+ de façon très douce et efficace dernièrement (Journalisation, etc.) et je pense qu'ils continuent sur cette voie.


----------



## Manu (22 Septembre 2004)

En fait la technologie utilisée dans Spotlight provient de plusieurs sources. Des travaux qui ont été faits sur l'optimisatiion des procédures d'accès (lecture:écriture) au système de fichiers, de l'organisation des fichiers eux mêmes, mais surtout de l'outil de recherche développé par Apple depuis un certain temps Search Kit.

Search Kit utilise le principe d'index inversé. Inversé parce que lorsqu'on pense à un index, on voit d'abord le document ensuite on extrait ce qu'il contient . Dans index inversé on part du contenu. Cela permet d'attribuer pour chaque terme son poids dans le document et donne une idée en fait de l'orientation du document.

Exemple si un mot  voiture apparait fréquemment dans un document c'est que celui-ci parle d'automobile. On aura donc plus de chance d'y trouver tout ce qui traite de  l'automobile.

Search Kit considère un document comme un panier de termes. Il dispose d'un parseur qui elimine tout ce qu'il ne considère pas comme étant des termes par exemple les signes de ponctuation, les adverbes (si, alors, et, encore, parfois, déjà, etc...).

Pour un document il crée un index c'est-àdire un tableau de tous ses termes et pour chacun son poids. lorsqu'un nouveau  document est crée, il l'ajoute dans l'index en n'y rajoutant que des termes manquants dans l'index.

Ainsi plus on ajoute de documents moins on  rajoute des termes dans l'index, car on a plus de chance de retrouver les termes du nouveau documents dans l'index.

En général l'index ne prend pas beaucoup de place.

Il peut donc être résidant en mémoire. On peut utiliser le principe des fichiers mappés pour l'accès à l'index. (voir le mapping que j'ai décrit dans un post où j'explique le fonctionnement du noyau de Mac OS X).

Search Kit supporte l'unicode, le codage japonais, etc..

Les documents différant les uns des autres par leur format, il faut avant de l'intégrer dans un index de Search kit, le décomposer en termes comme le veut Search Kit. pour cela, Apple dispose des plugins. Mais un développeur peut en fournir pour un format propriétaire.

A partir d'un index inversé, on peut aisément constituer un index vectoriel ou index normal qui associe chaque document aux termes qu'il contient.

On peut également constituer un index qui est une combinaison des deux.

Search Kit utilise ces index pour une recherche rapide et s'appui sur les optimisations et les récents travaux  effectuées sur le système de fichiers de Mac OS X.


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> Bon voilà un sujet bien intéressant, merci Manu.  Je dois dire que cette histoire d'indexation m'intrigue beaucoup. Je ne comprends pas comment elle peut être d'une part aussi discrète et rapide (si on branche par exemple un disque dur externe rempli de document je vois pas comment Spotlight pourrait s'y référer instantanément, comment il peut éviter une longue indexation) et d'autre part comment cet index rempli d'une quantité énorme d'information (puisqu'il scanne apparemment l'intégralité des fichiers textes et PDF, ce qui fait beaucoup, beaucoup de mots à référencer) peut ne pas peser des tonnes en matière de place sur le disque dur. N'ayant pas eu de réponse de la part des démonstrateurs à l'Apple Expo, est ce que tu as pu creuser un peu cela Manu ?
> 
> '+


 L'indexation permet, par nature, des requêtes très rapides, quasiment indépendantes de la taille des données. Par contre, il y a toujours des bémols , l'indexation elle-même, ça peut prendre un peu de temps (mais si elle est faite en continu, ça doit être transparent) et ça doit prendre de l'espace sur disque.

 Manu dira si je me trompe.


----------



## olidev (22 Septembre 2004)

D'après ce que j'avais vu quelque part, ils utilisent SQLite en interne pour stocker les données indexées, exact ?


----------



## wazoo (22 Septembre 2004)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> D'après ce que j'avais vu quelque part, ils utilisent SQLite en interne pour stocker les données indexées, exact ?



oui, c'est a peu pres ca. Si tu comprends les differences entre SQL Lite et SQL, tu comprends les differences entre Spotlight et WinFS.


----------



## olidev (22 Septembre 2004)

wazoo a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est a peu pres ca. Si tu comprends les differences entre SQL Lite et SQL, tu comprends les differences entre Spotlight et WinFS.


 C'est à dire ? Pourrais-tu développer ?


----------



## Manu (22 Septembre 2004)

Non SQLite n'est pas du tout utilisé par Spotlight. les requêtes ne sont pas non plus transformées en SQL.  Les index utilisés n'ont rien à voir à celles utilisées dans une base de données de type relationnelle. dans mon explication ci dessus il faut voir que finalement les termes utilisés dans un document représentent grossomodo 40% du document voire même nettement moins. j'ai oublié de signaler que les terme de grammaire (je, il, suis, est) ainsi que les verbes ne font pas partie des termes au sens Search Kit.

Ex : mon frère et moi regardions passer les voitures au bord de la seine tout en pêchant à la ligne.

les seuls termes sont : frère, voitures, bord, seine, ligne. donc 5 mots sur 19 soit moins de 25%

En outre en plus de la recherche par le contenu, on dispose de la recherche par metadata. Celle-ci dépend en général des infos sur la structure du document et donc de l'application qui les produit. C'est ainsi qu'Apple propose pour chaque appli un type de recherche. 
Les développeurs proposeront les leur dans leurs applis.

Apple propose pour cela des apis très riches et très fournies qui permettent toute sorte d'opération (création d'index, ajout d'un document dans l'index, réponse à une requête, etc).

SQLite permettra à Apple d'implémenter Core data en utilisant une technologie longtemps utilisée et éprouvée dans EOF (WebObjects), et qui permet d'utiliser une SGBD relationnelle comme endroit de persistence des objets (objets au sens orienté objet)..

Ainsi si ton appli manipule des données de même structure et en grande quantité, tu peux les charger dans des objets cocoa par exemple à partir d'une table SQLite et les afficher dans un tableaux. Des apis EOF te permettent de gérer les modifications effectuées, les synchroniser (si plusieurs modifs concurrentes), etc.



il faut quand même pas oublier que Spotlight est le fruit de travaux qui ont commencé il y a très longtemps déjà avec V-Twin sous OS 8. La stabilité de Mac OS X, les technologies avancées qu'il propose ont rendu possible son implémentation. L'arrivée du 64 bits va encore améliorer pas mal de choses.


----------



## iota (22 Septembre 2004)

Concernant ma précédente remarque sur la limite de 100 000 fichiers, as tu des infos plus précises manu ?

 Merci 

 @+
 iota


----------



## noliv (22 Septembre 2004)

Finalement l'analyse des fichiers que Manu décrit ressemble beaucoup à celle du module anti spam de Mail.app sur laquelle O'Reilly avait fait un article il y a quelques mois. Et c'est une bonne chose!


----------



## Manu (22 Septembre 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Concernant ma précédente remarque sur la limite de 100 000 fichiers, as tu des infos plus précises manu ?
> 
> Merci
> 
> ...



Je ne pense pas que 100 000 fichiers est la limite. En tout cas je n'ai pas entendu parler d'une limite dans le nombre de fichiers. Ce d'autant plus que comme je l'ai indiqué, plus il y a de fichiers plus il est facile d'indexer un nouveau  document car plusieus termes de son contenu figurent déjà dans l'index.
Au fait une idée le dictionnaire français a combien de mots? Cela peux donner une idée sur  la taille d'un index.


----------



## iota (22 Septembre 2004)

Merci Manu 

 Pour la supposée limite de 100 000 fichiers, en fait c'est ce qu'on peut lire ceci qui m'a fait douté...


> Spotlight analyse ainsi plus de 100 000 fichiers et affiche les résultats en moins de temps qu'il ne vous en a fallu pour saisir le mot à rechercher.


  @+
  iota


----------



## macintroll (22 Septembre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Au fait une idée le dictionnaire français a combien de mots? Cela peux donner une idée sur  la taille d'un index.



Et bien le petit robert comporte 60000 entrées, le Grand Robert 75000

3000 mots de base correspondants  au Dictionnaire fondamental du français ( dont 1500  fréquents et 1500 disponibles) ;
30 000 mots pour le vocabulaire de culture  générale
http://www.lettres.org/Profs-L-synth/16-mots.htm

et au passage 


> N.B :La plupart des  Français utilisent moins de 5000 mots.


----------



## Manu (23 Septembre 2004)

Beaucoup de personnes parlant de Spotlight ou d'autres technologies relatives à la modernisation des file system pensent tout de suite aux bases de données relationnelles.

Ils oublient que ce type de SGBD bien que répandu n'est pas forcément la panacée lorsqu'il s'agit d'appliquer le principe de base de données à un système de fichiers.

En effet les requêtes effectués pour la recherche dans les fichiers ne sont pas de même nature que celles effectuées dans les bases de données relationnelles. En outre les différentes données (documents), ne sont pas forcément liées les unes aux autres par des relations. 

Des opérations comme l'union, la jointure, etc ne sont également pas applicables pour répondre à des requêtes.

Dans le sujet qui nous interesse l'organisation est plutôt de type hiérarchique. Donc les SGBD de type hirarchiques sont plus appropriées. Dans Spotlight, cette hierarchie est symbolisée dans les index par les noms des documents qui sont stockés sous la forme d'URL. 

Le but ici étant de retrouver les éléments satisfaisant à  une requête et surtout leur localisation. D'où une organisation de type hiérarchique qui rappelle celle des annuaires.

Dans ce genre de SGBD, la navigation est plus rapide que celle des bases de données de type relationnel où les réponses aux requêtes nécessitent parfois l'utilisation d'opérations intermédiaires (jointure, union, etc) assez couteuses. 

C'est la raison pour laquelle la mise en oeuvre de ces bases nécessite des environnements nettement plus sophistiqués (triggers, caches, etc).


----------



## Ali Baba (23 Septembre 2004)

Manu, te serait-ce possible de nous faire un petit "ls -l" dans un dossier contenant un dossier intelligent ? Pour voir comment cela apparaît dans le Terminal...


----------



## Manu (24 Septembre 2004)

Ali, je suis désolé, je ne suis pas censé doner des informations relatives à des commandes exécutées sur un sotft en NDA. Par contre donner des précisions sur l'apport des technologies embarquées par le nouveau soft oui.

En gros j'ai le droit de répondre à des questions de type :  qu'apporte Tiger,  quel impact il aura sur mon travail et ma façon de travailler. Te donner le résultat d'une commande c'est dévoiler en quelque sorte son implémentation qui peut évoluer. J'ai le droit de décrire le comportement  global d''une technologie et non le résultat technique d'une commande.

Franchement désolé. Et puis entre nous ça n'interesse vraiment pas grand monde!

Dans Tiger il y a un 'truc' qui va grandement changer pas mal de choses c'est Automator. Beaucoup auront du mal à s'en passer. Il n'y a AUCUN équivalent sur les autres OS. 

Dashboard annonce une nouvelle race d'applications. C'est plus interessant que les applets dans le browser. Ce qui est interessant  avec Dashboard,  c'est qu'il est à la portée de tout le monde. Pour peu qu'on sache manier du html ou du javascript, etc.


----------



## nicogala (24 Septembre 2004)

Tiens, au fait pour Automator (que j'attend impatiement) : est-ce qu'il permet une gestion du temps ? Je m'explique: la création facile d'automatismes (au fait quel est le vocabulaire approprié pour désigner le résultat d' Automator ? un "script" ? une "application" ? une "action" ?...) qui puisse tourner en fond et se déclencher tout seul à une date et une heure prédéfinie... comme l'alarme d'iCal en fait, sauf que là ça entrainerait l'execution de l'action voulue... le must serait que ça tourne en étant invisible comme iCal (non lancé ds le Dock)


----------



## Ali Baba (24 Septembre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Ali, je suis désolé, je ne suis pas censé doner des informations relatives à des commandes exécutées sur un sotft en NDA. Par contre donner des précisions sur l'apport des technologies embarquées par le nouveau soft oui.
> 
> En gros j'ai le droit de répondre à des questions de type :  qu'apporte Tiger,  quel impact il aura sur mon travail et ma façon de travailler. Te donner le résultat d'une commande c'est dévoiler en quelque sorte son implémentation qui peut évoluer. J'ai le droit de décrire le comportement  global d''une technologie et non le résultat technique d'une commande.
> 
> Franchement désolé. Et puis entre nous ça n'interesse vraiment pas grand monde!



OK je comprends. Donc ma question devrait plutôt être : puis-je naviguer dans les dossiers intelligents à l'aide du Terminal ? Ça c'est une précision sur l'apport de Spotlight et ça ne viole sans doute pas le NDA. 

Et contrairement à ce que tu sembles dire je suis de loin pas le seul intéressé par ça...  

En tout cas merci pour ton éclairage sur Tiger.


----------



## iota (24 Septembre 2004)

Salut.



			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> quel est le vocabulaire approprié pour désigner le résultat d' Automator ? un "script" ? une "application" ? une "action" ?...


 D'après les infos concernant Automator du site Apple, le résultat est appelé un flux.

 @+
 iota


----------



## Ali Baba (24 Septembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> se déclencher tout seul à une date et une heure prédéfinie... comme l'alarme d'iCal en fait, sauf que là ça entrainerait l'execution de l'action voulue... le must serait que ça tourne en étant invisible comme iCal (non lancé ds le Dock)


Tu peux déjà faire ça avec iCal... tu choisis dans l'alarme : ouvrir un fichier, et tu choisis le fichier à ouvrir à l'heure dite.


----------



## Manu (24 Septembre 2004)

Le flux  (workflow en anglais) désigne le fait qu'avec automator on effectue un enchainement d'actions. Le résultat logique est un graphe d'actions dont le résultat d'une action est reprise par la suivante.
Dans automator une fois tu as fini, tu peux sauvegarder sous forme de script (au sens AppleScript) ou sous forme d'une application double cliquable.  Application que tu peux déclencher à n'importe quel moment bien sûr.


----------



## noliv (24 Septembre 2004)

Ali Baba a dit:
			
		

> OK je comprends. Donc ma question devrait plutôt être : puis-je naviguer dans les dossiers intelligents à l'aide du Terminal ? Ça c'est une précision sur l'apport de Spotlight et ça ne viole sans doute pas le NDA.



Dans la 8A171 (wwdc), on ne peut pas. Le smart folder est un fichier xml et le terminal ne l'exploite pas comme le finder.
Je n'ai pas Tiger, c'est un ami qui vient de me donner ces infos, je lui ai demandé d'essayer à l'instant.


----------



## Yama (24 Septembre 2004)

ça m'étonne pas du tout !


----------



## nicogala (24 Septembre 2004)

Ali Baba a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux déjà faire ça avec iCal... tu choisis dans l'alarme : ouvrir un fichier, et tu choisis le fichier à ouvrir à l'heure dite.


 Oui, je comprend ce que tu veux dire : tu programme au moment voulu l'ouverture du script... c'est bien compris, mais je voulais savoir si c'était possible sans passer par iCal, de façon autonome pour une appli ou un script (ou en passant par un gestionnaire de temps, appelons-le comme ça, intégré au systême...)


----------



## Manu (24 Septembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je comprend ce que tu veux dire : tu programme au moment voulu l'ouverture du script... c'est bien compris, mais je voulais savoir si c'était possible sans passer par iCal, de façon autonome pour une appli ou un script (ou en passant par un gestionnaire de temps, appelons-le comme ça, intégré au systême...)



Une fois sauvegardé sous forme d'application tu peux utiliser le démon cron fourni par le système en planifiant l'exécution de ton application dans la crontab (fichier de paramètrage du cron).

Le seul hic ici étant que sous automator la majorité des actions sont graphiques. C'est à dire qu'elles mettent à contribution l'interface graphique car elles simulent les actions effectuées dans une appli ouverte.


----------



## redX (24 Septembre 2004)

Effectivement SpotLight est réellement révolutionnaire...

Quelles sont les avancées de Spotlight comparé au système de recherche d'itunes?
Par exemple, dans itunes, l'éditeur de playlist intelligente (dossier intelligent pour Spotlight) est assez limité (on est obligé de faire plusieurs playlists pour des conditions du genre [A et (B ou C)]). Est-ce que l'éditeur est mieux dans SpotLight?

Sinon, le problème c'est que dans les dossiers intelligents il peut y avoir des intrus (genre un document qui contient 'Projet Isis' mais qui n'a rien à voir avec le Projet Isis du dossier). Peut-on contourner ce problème facilement? A-t'on de nouveaux reflexes (genre tagger les documents qu'on génère en glissant des mots-clé)?

Enfin une release date pour Tiger?


----------



## Manu (24 Septembre 2004)

redX a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, le problème c'est que dans les dossiers intelligents il peut y avoir des intrus (genre un document qui contient 'Projet Isis' mais qui n'a rien à voir avec le Projet Isis du dossier). Peut-on contourner ce problème facilement? A-t'on de nouveaux reflexes (genre tagger les documents qu'on génère en glissant des mots-clé)?
> 
> Enfin une release date pour Tiger?



Justement. On prend la bonne habitude de bien alimenter les metadata  c'est à dire les fiches descriptives des documents que l'on génère. 

On s'apperçoit au fil du temps que l'on est  préoccupé par la possibilité de 'pouvoir retrouver facilement' alors qu'avant on y faisait pas attention. 

En effet aujourd'hui on se préoccupe d'attribuer aux documents que l'on génère des noms assez fantaisistes et on les range dans un endroit où on est censé  les retrouver plus facilement plutôt que d'inserer DANS les documents des infos permettant de les retrouver facilement QUELQUE SOIT L'ENDROIT OU  ON LES RANGE.

Le fait qu'on fait plus attention au 'où', explique la multiplicité des dossiers qui polluent nos machines.

Alors que Spotlight implique de donner de l'importance au 'quoi'. ce qui est plus interessant et est indépendant de l'endroit où on les range.


----------



## naas (24 Septembre 2004)

L'informatique n'ayant jamais été capable de raisonner comme un humain, nous avons du créer des regles stupides de rangement considées aujourd'hui comme la norme :affraid:

ce que spotlight nous redonne c'est une méthode plus proche de notre raisonnement naturel :love:
c'est tellement simple que cela en est énorme 

_ps:merci manu  prends le temps quand même de manger ta pizza  _


----------



## Fulvio (24 Septembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> L'informatique n'ayant jamais été capable de raisonner comme un humain, nous avons du créer des regles stupides de rangement considées aujourd'hui comme la norme :affraid:



Ce mode de rangement dossiers/fichiers n'étaient-ils pas inspiré des méthodes de rangements des documents et archives papiers des administrations et bibliothèques ? Il était aussi moins contraignant à l'heure des débuts de l'informatique, où l'on avait peu d'espace de stockage et peu de types différents de fichier à gérer. Il n'était, à mon sens, pas stupide, mais il atteint aujourd'hui ses limites


----------



## Manu (24 Septembre 2004)

En fait jusque là, le rangement obeissait plutôt à l'adage 'il ne faut pas mélanger les torchons et les serviettes'. D'où le soucis de ranger les objets par 'famille' ou suivant l'adage, tout se qui se ressemble s'assemble'. Donc multiplicité d'étagères de rangement.  Il suffit de voir les anciennes bibliothèques ou bien dans les films montrant une recherche de documents anciens poussièreux;  Ceux ci sont en général entassés dans des allées entières d'étagères.

Aujourd'hui on range suivant un idicateur qui permet de  retrouver facilement. Cet indicateur est   représenté la plupart du temps par un numéro sous la forme d'un code barre. En consultant un index qui relie le sujet du document (le quoi), au numéro (le qui), on retrouve ce que l'on recherche.

Dans ce cas, la famille est créée à postériori par l'ensemble de documents satisfaisant aux critères de recherche. Les précédents adages sont appliquées aux critères de recherche et ne sont pas des critères de regroupement.

L'origine ou la ressemblance n'est plus un critére de regroupement, mais la fonction.

Une façon de dire qu'on s'émancipe et on est à priori  moins ... raciste. Euh! pardon je m'égare là.

N'empêche qu'on le voit de plus en plus. Par exemple dans les super marché il est pas rare de trouver  des couche culottes  coté des biberon et poudre pour enfant qu'à coté des papiers toilette.


PS : Naas, la pizza était très bonne merci!


----------



## Didier Guillion (24 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Si je puis me permettre une question plus terre à terre, quand une application modifie un fichier le Finder raffraichit il automatiquement la fenetre où attends il encore que l'on clique sur le fichier modifié ?

Ou a defaut, une touche "rafraichir" est elle disponible,comme sous Windows, pour pallier le bug ?

Cordialement


----------



## nicogala (24 Septembre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Une fois sauvegardé sous forme d'application tu peux utiliser le démon cron fourni par le système en planifiant l'exécution de ton application dans la crontab (fichier de paramètrage du cron).
> 
> Le seul hic ici étant que sous automator la majorité des actions sont graphiques. C'est à dire qu'elles mettent à contribution l'interface graphique car elles simulent les actions effectuées dans une appli ouverte.


Tu veux donc dire qu'Automator ne gère pas la planification dans la crontab graphiquement (ou autrement : qu'il n'y aura pas d'interface graphique à la crontab) ? 
Tu veux aussi dire que sous Automator, les action proposées sont sensiblement celles présentes dans les menus des applications habituelles ?


P.S.: le plus important dans la pizza c'est l'huile piquante qui va avec


----------



## Manu (24 Septembre 2004)

Nicogala, je pense qu'il faut que tu saches comment bosse automator. 

Quand tu lances Automator, il affiche la fenêtre ci-dessous.

Une partie de la fenêtre regroupe la liste des icônes des applications installées sur ta machine et qui sont scriptables (au sens applescript).

Lorsque tu cliques sur une application (en bleu), tu as en bas une zone affichant la liste des actions qui sont exécutées par cette appli.  En cliquant sur une action, la zone en bas donne une explication de l'action choisie.

Pour exécuter une action par drag & drop tu 'déposes' l'action dans la zone à droite qui affiche une bulle graphique prmettant de saisir d'éventuelles paramètres. 

etc..

la gestion de la crontab n'est pas une application scriptable au sens applescript mais une commande UNIX.

Rien cependant t'interdit de faire un script apple script qui permet d'exécuter un script shell de création d'une entrée dans la crontab. Script que tu exécute dans l'application Finder qui est dans la liste des applis automator.

J'ai été assez clair?


----------



## iota (24 Septembre 2004)

Salut.

  La question du jour concerne Core Image 

 Bon j'ai bien compris le fonctionnement, mais je me demande si la technologie est utilisée dans tiger à proprement parler (y'a t'il une application qui utilise cette technologie ou alors des effets sur l'interface graphique qui exploite core image ?).

  Sinon, actuellement, y'a t'il des applications en version beta qui exploitent core image ?

  @+
  iota


----------



## Manu (24 Septembre 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> La question du jour concerne Core Image
> 
> ...



Il y a en effet une appli qui utilise des effets de core image. Dashboard. Quand tu lances une nouvelle widget, son icône donne l'impression de sortir de l'eau.  Les gars d'OmniGroup ont promis incorporer la technologie dans la prochaine version d'OmniGraffle.

La grosse attente comme l'a souligné S jobs c'est que Adobe adopte Core image dans Photoshop. Les apis core image utilisent à fond les possibilités de la carte graphique. Apple fournit des multitudes de filtres déjà 'faits' .

L'avantage ici c'est que chaque appli sans des développements supplémentaires peut en bénéficier. 

En gros une version de photoshop qui utiliserait core image  sera débarassée de tout le code dédié à la création de filtres photoshop!!!   une grande partie du développement sera consacrée alors à peaufiner  l'interface utilisateur.


----------



## iota (24 Septembre 2004)

OK merci manu.

 Je présume qu'Apple exploitera (abusera) de Core Image dans la prochaine version de la suite iLife.

 En fait, si je ne dit pas de bétise, Core Image est une API "haut niveau" qui permet d'exploiter facilement les pixel-shaders (sans passer par un code assembleur) pour créer une ribambelle de filtres graphiques.

 @+
 iota


----------



## Delgesu (25 Septembre 2004)

J'ai parlé de Spotlight à un ami informaticien et je lui ai donné le lien sur le site d'Apple. Après l'avoir regardé, il a rigolé et m'a dit que c'était de la poudre aux yeux et qu'il pouvait facilement programmer un truc comme ça. Il m'a dit: "T'as essayé la recherche de fichier sous XP?"

Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Floppy (25 Septembre 2004)

Ton ami n'a rien compris. Si c'était déjà dans XP, M$ n'essayerait pas d'en faire autant pour LongCornes.


Et pour répondre à sa question, oui j'ai déjà essayé la recherche de fichier sous XP : si je lui donne le nom et l'endroit où chercher, il le trouve; sinon c'est calamiteux, c'est leeennnnnt...


----------



## Yama (25 Septembre 2004)

moi j'ai quand même une question un peu de ce genre.

SpootLight : n'est il pas du genre de LauchBar ou QuickSilver ?
quels sont ses atouts ?
par rapport a ce que font des éditeurs tiers ?

ça ça m'intresse


----------



## iota (25 Septembre 2004)

Salut.



			
				Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> J'ai parlé de Spotlight à un ami informaticien et je lui ai donné le lien sur le site d'Apple. Après l'avoir regardé, il a rigolé et m'a dit que c'était de la poudre aux yeux et qu'il pouvait facilement programmer un truc comme ça. Il m'a dit: "T'as essayé la recherche de fichier sous XP?"
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous?


 Ben qu'il a mal lu ou qu'il a rien compris.

 La recherche de fichier sous XP est lamentable, elle se contente de comparé une chaine de caractères aux nom des fichiers présent dans l'espace de recherche séléctionné (avec la possibilité de limiter la recherche à différents médias, son, image...).

 Spotlight permet bien plus que cela.
 D'une part la recherche dans spotlight ne se limite pas au nom des fichiers mais à leur contenu.
 Par exemple si tu fais une recherche avec comme critère "automobile", spotlight peut te retourner un fichier PDF dont le nom est "moteur_explosion.pdf", car ce fichier est fortement lié au domaine de l'automobile.
 De plus les recherches avec spotlight sont quasiment instantanées (le moteur de recherche de windows XP est d'une lenteur...).

 Mais spotlight c'est encore bien plus que cela, et comparé spotlight au moteur de recherche de windows XP, c'est une hérésie 

 En fait, Microsoft compte proposer le même type de fonctionnalités que spotlight dans son prochain système de fichiers appelé WinFS (qui sera livré en version beta avec longhorn).

 @+
 iota


----------



## iota (25 Septembre 2004)

Yama a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai quand même une question un peu de ce genre.
> 
> SpootLight : n'est il pas du genre de LauchBar ou QuickSilver ?
> quels sont ses atouts ?
> ...


 Spotlight est fortement intégré à l'OS, contrairement à LaunchBar et QuickSilver.
   Ce qui à pour avantage (enfin ce n'est qu'une supposition n'ayant pas testé) de le rendre beaucoup plus performant.

   La grande différence à mon avis, est que spotlight peut être intégré à toute les applications.
 Par exemple, tu pourras disposer d'un champ de recherche spotlight dans Photoshop qui permettrait de limiter les recherches aux fichiers utilisables dans Photoshop. Même chose pour un client Mail ou pour un éditeur de fichiers particulier...

 De plus spotlight peut être facilement étendu, c'est à dire qu'il est capable de comprendre le contenu de tout les types de fichiers, même ceux à venir, juste par l'ajout de plug-in.

 Enfin, tu as la possibilité de sauvegarder une requête de recherche sous la forme d'un "dossier intélligent", ce qui peut être très très pratique.

   Mais manu pourra certainement te donner plus d'informations que moi 

   @+
   iota


----------



## nicogala (25 Septembre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Nicogala, je pense qu'il faut que tu saches comment bosse automator.
> 
> Quand tu lances Automator, il affiche la fenêtre ci-dessous.
> 
> ...


 Ok, c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait : ils n'ont pas intégré de système graphique facilement abordable par le grand-public pour gérer les actions dans  temps via le cron...  ... en espérant que ça vienne dans une future évolution...


----------



## Yama (25 Septembre 2004)

iota, merci, mais je savais déjà ça... j'ai Tiger !
Mais je me suis mal exprimé, ou plutôt je n'ai pas précisé ma question.

Pour l'ergonomie et la sauvegarde en smartFolder.... je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi !

Ce que je voulais poser comme question à Manu c'était d'un point de vue technologique.
Le moteur de recherche d'un LauchBar est-il équivalent, ou plus ou moins bon.

Il me semble quand même que LanchBar permet vraiment beaucoup de chose lui aussi.

pour l'ergonomie de Spootlight et son intégration entre toutes les applications : c'es un sacré plus : oui oui !


----------



## iota (25 Septembre 2004)

Yama a dit:
			
		

> iota, merci, mais je savais déjà ça... j'ai Tiger !


 Ah... désolé... :rose: 

 @+
 iota


----------



## cygwin (25 Septembre 2004)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> J'ai parlé de Spotlight à un ami informaticien et je lui ai donné le lien sur le site d'Apple. Après l'avoir regardé, il a rigolé et m'a dit que c'était de la poudre aux yeux et qu'il pouvait facilement programmer un truc comme ça. Il m'a dit: "T'as essayé la recherche de fichier sous XP?"
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous?


Je suis plutôt daccord avec ton ami informaticien. Pas tant sur la recherche de fichiers sous Win XP, mais sur lappréciation de la valeur véritable de Spotlight. Je partage lavis que ce truc nest pas difficile à implémenter pour peu quon dispose des ressources matérielles nécessaires. 

Apple fait Spotlight aujourdhui parce que, entre autres raisons, on a suffisamment de Ghz, de RAM et de Go de DD. Pouvait-on se permettre dexploiter à fond les méta données avec un CPU 16Mhz ? Ces méta données avaient-elles raison dêtre sur une config de 2Mo de RAM et 40Mo de DD ? Dernière la facette éblouissante de Spotlight, ce ne sont que des tâches somme toute banales quon ne faisait pas systématiquement auparavant.

Je ne dis pas ça pour déprécier Spotlight. Bien au contraire, après tout, on connaît déjà les merveilles quont pu accomplir les vulgaires calculs massifs : lordi a bien maté le champion du monde en échecs.


----------



## iota (25 Septembre 2004)

cygwin a dit:
			
		

> Apple fait Spotlight aujourd&#65533;hui parce que, entre autres raisons, on a suffisamment de Ghz, de RAM et de Go de DD. Pouvait-on se permettre d&#65533;exploiter à fond les méta données avec un CPU 16Mhz ? Ces méta données avaient-elles raison d&#65533;être sur une config de 2Mo de RAM et 40Mo de DD ? Dernière la facette éblouissante de Spotlight, ce ne sont que des tâches somme toute banales qu&#65533;on ne faisait pas systématiquement auparavant.


 On peut appliquer se raisonnement à toutes les évolutions informatique.
 Aujourd'hui ont peut jouer à des jeux en 3D parceque des cartes graphiques nous le permettent, on peut faire de la retouche photo et du montage video parceque la puissance brute des machines a augmenté...
   Tout les grosses évolutions logicielles sont liées à l'évolution de la puissance et du materiel...
   On peut résumer toute les taches d'un ordinateur à des calculs faient par le processeur 

   Spotlight n'échappe pas à cette régle 

 Mais bon de la à dire que c'est facilement implémentable sous tout les systèmes à condition de disposer des ressources nécéssaire... je suis pas tout à fait d'accord (mais sa n'engage que moi ).

 D'après ce que nous a dit manu, justement spotlight est très peu consommateur de ressource, c'est peut-êter la qu'est sa force.

   @+
   iota


----------



## Yama (25 Septembre 2004)

et puis personnellement je crois que l'on confond deux choses essentielles.

La technologie utilisée
ET comment elle est utilisée.

Je crois que le genie de Apple est de faire des choses très simplee.

C'est pas si facile de faire simple.

Je suis dessinateur et d'une certaine manière c'est la même chose. On commence par faire des tas de traitd inutiles pour finir d'un coup de crayon a faire comprendre une forme.

Ce n'est pas tant SpootLight qui est magique : c'est d'avoir pensé au Smart Folder ! à l'intégrer dans plein d'applications.
J'adore le carnet d'adresse de MAcOS X pour des choses aussi connes qu'afficher le numéro en grand ou chercher sous MapQuest vite fait.
Il y a rien de révolutionnaire la dedans.
Mais l'intelligence c'est pas de faire le truc le plus puissant du monde.
C'est de faire quelque chose que tout le monde pourra utiliser avec une facilité déconcertante.

Les smart folders dans le système : c'est génial.
je suis désolé : c'est génial ! mais c'est tout con a programmer dès lors que Spootlight est dans le système.


----------



## cygwin (25 Septembre 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> On peut appliquer ce raisonnement à toutes les évolutions informatique.


En effet  Comme quoi, il y a tjrs une bonne dose du déterminisme en Informatique. Et tant mieux que ce soit Apple qui est, une fois de plus, le premier.



> D'après ce que nous a dit manu, justement spotlight est très peu consommateur de ressource, c'est peut-êter la qu'est sa force.


On reproche souvent Windows d'être monolithique, mais même pour Apple, est ce si facile de séparer Spotlight du reste du système ? Pour que Spotlight marche, il ne faut pas qu'il soit lent. Mais comment allez vite ? Mis à part d'utilisation de machine plus puissante, y a pas de miracle: personne ne peut déroger à la règle d'or en informatique : plus d'espace pour plus de vitesse. Donc plus de ressources d'une manière ou d'autre.


----------



## iota (25 Septembre 2004)

cygwin a dit:
			
		

> On reproche souvent Windows d'être monolithique, mais même pour Apple, est ce si facile de séparer Spotlight du reste du système ?


 Là je peux pas te répondre, je n'ai pas assez d'infos à ce sujet 



			
				cygwin a dit:
			
		

> Pour que Spotlight marche, il ne faut pas qu'il soit lent. Mais comment allez vite ? Mis à part d'utilisation de machine plus puissante, y a pas de miracle: personne ne peut déroger à la règle d'or en informatique : plus d'espace pour plus de vitesse. Donc plus de ressources d'une manière ou d'autre.


 On est d'accord, l'augmentation de puissance des machines est indispensable à l'évolution et à la mise en place de nouvelles technologies.
 Par contre, ce que je trouve impressionant avec spotlight, c'est qu'apparement cette technologie sera fonctionnelle sur des machines qui ne sont pas de dernière génération. Si on fait le parallèle avec microsoft, un grand nombre des nouveautés de (very)longhorn ne seront pas exploitables sur la majorité des machines actuelles.
 J'ai testé des béta de longhorn, franchement si on a pas une machine de gueure c'est inutilisable, alors que tiger en version beta semble fonctionner sur beaucoup de Mac 

  Mais comme le dit Yama, c'est pas tant la technologie en elle même qui est géniale, mais la façon dont elle est utilisée 

  @+
  iota


----------



## takamac (25 Septembre 2004)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> J'ai parlé de Spotlight à un ami informaticien et je lui ai donné le lien sur le site d'Apple. Après l'avoir regardé, il a rigolé et m'a dit que c'était de la poudre aux yeux et qu'il pouvait facilement programmer un truc comme ça. Il m'a dit: "T'as essayé la recherche de fichier sous XP?"
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous?



Delgesu, tu pourras expliquer à ton ami informaticien que c'est un peu la différence entre Apple et Microsoft en fait : Sur PC, quelqu'un pourrait le faire, sur Mac, tout le monde l'utilise   

Et puis, tous les trucs technologiques compliqués, je connais bien : Soit ça marche pas, soit ça prend plein de retard, soit ça termine avec plein de limitations (cumulables). C'est justement le cas de WinFS (si ton ami connaît...). Alors qu'avec Spotlight, comme l'a bien expliqué Yama, tout fonctionnera comme prévu, car justement c'est suffisamment simple.


----------



## Manu (25 Septembre 2004)

D'après tout ce qui a été dit, il me semble qu'une chose échappe complètement à tous c'est l'impact de Spotlight dans l'évolution de Mac OS X en particulier et de l'informatique en général. 

 Dans sa présentation actuelle, Le but de Spotlight n'est pas seulement d'effectuer des recherches, mais également et surtout d'organiser nos documents de façon plus 'intelligente'. Par intelligence j'entends par rapport à des intérêts du moment.

 C'est pourquoi un dossier intelligent on le crée lorsqu'on desire réunir des documents obéissant à un critère. Ainsi dès que l'on en a plus besoin, on supprime le dossier. Mais les documents qu'il 'contenait' ne le sont pas.

 L'impact de Spotlight se voit dans sa conception. Spotlight n'est pas un moteur de recherche comme on l'entend. En effet l'infrastructure utilisée pour sa mise en oeuvre est infiniment plus complexe que celle utilisée dans des moteurs de recherche comme celui de XP.

 En effet en plus des index générés puis modifiés par Spotlight dès qu'un document est crée ou modifié, Spotlight utilise des metadonnées. C'est à dire des informations qui décrivent le document, surtout son contenu. En un mot de quoi il parle.

 Ces métadonnées sont fournies par le créateur du format du document. Pour un document contenant du texte, c'est facile car on peut deviner de quoi il retourne en analysant son contenu composé de mots. 

 Par contre pour une image ou une photo, les seuls métadonnées qui viennent à l'idée sont contenues dans le descriptif du document. c'est-à-dire le format, le type d'image, son auteur, etc.

 D'autre part pour chaque format de données spotlight utilise un outil de recherche adapté l'importeur. A quoi il sert? Supposons que je développe une appli qui crée des documents d'un format particulier. Pour que Spotlight puisse indexer le document, il lui faut une indication ou un tag particulier décrit sous la forme de caractères. Un exemple c'est l'importateur de fichier pdf qui permet à Spotlight d'indexer les fichiers pdf. 

 L'impact me direz-vous de Spotlight. Eh bien c'est justement l'évolution des importeurs qui donnera à cette technologie toute sa puissance et sa magie.

 Je m'explique : Supposez que je trouve un format qui permette de coder une chanson ainsi que les paroles de celle-ci. Je crée alors un importateur permettant à Spotlight d"indexer la chanson non seulement en utilisant son titre et des éléments de ses métadonnées actuelles (auteur, compositeur, année de parution, etc) mais égalemrent les mots contenus dans les paroles de la chanson.

 Cela veut dire que si je tape 'loin Singapour' dans la zone de recherche de Spotlight, dans les documents renvoyés par Spotlight figurera la chanson 'Belle île en mer' de Laurent Voulzy.
 Ou encore si Apple peaufine son importateur d'analyse de photos, en tapant 'surrexposé' spotlight me sortira des photos dont les tirages ont été surrexposés.

 Ou encore un format regroupant un film et son scénario. La recherche de 'creature dans vaisseau' me donnera parmi les documents le film DivX Alien que j'ai sur mon disque dur.

 La rapidité de Spotlight c'est pas la puissance de la machine c'est l'organisation de Spotlight ainsi que les optimisations et les améliorations apportées au système de fichiers de Mac OS X.

  L'organisation c'est la mise à jour en temps réel par Spotlight de  son index.

 Avec l'évolution de XML, et son utilisation dans la description des documents, Spotlight arrive à point et fait partie de la stratégie d'Apple de continuer à moderniser son OS.


----------



## benR (26 Septembre 2004)

cygwin a dit:
			
		

> Apple fait Spotlight aujourd?hui parce que, entre autres raisons, on a suffisamment de Ghz, de RAM et de Go de DD. Pouvait-on se permettre d?exploiter à fond les méta données avec un CPU 16Mhz ? Ces méta données avaient-elles raison d?être sur une config de 2Mo de RAM et 40Mo de DD ? Dernière la facette éblouissante de Spotlight, ce ne sont que des tâches somme toute banales qu?on ne faisait pas systématiquement auparavant.




Je pense que tu ne poses pas le problème dans les bons termes : si Apple promeut aujourd'hui cette technologie, c'est, plus que parce qu'elle est possible, elle répond à un véritable besoin...


----------



## Manu (26 Septembre 2004)

Pour ceux qui sont obnibulés par la puissance des machines. spotlight ne bosse pas uniquement lors de l'exécution d'une requête. Le gros du travail de Spotlight est fait tout le temps en background sans que l'utilisateur s'en apperçoive. 

 Lors de l'exécution d'une requête, Spotlight ne 'ballaie' pas l'ensemble des fichiers il se sert uniquement de son index c'est la raison pour laquelle il affiche quasiment instantnément le résultat au fur et à mesure que l'on saisie la requête.

 D'autre part les méta données ont toujours existées. Sauf que aujourd'ui elles sont utilisées pour répondre à un besoin actuel.



  La puissance de la machine n'intervient que pour très peu dans la rapidité de Spotlight.


----------



## Luc G (26 Septembre 2004)

Merci Manu pour toutes ces informations, ça change des entrefilets publicitaires.   

Ce que tu dis à propos de la suppression des dossiers intelligents sans supprimer les documents comme exemple de la façon de travailler me semble pertinent. Mais ça me fait penser précisément au problème inverse : quand tu veux supprimer un ensemble de documents ?

D'une part, comment tu procèdes à partir de spotlight : j'imagine qu'on peut évidemment le faire mais est-ce que la façon de faire sera aussi "simple" pour un utilisateur lambda que la démarche de jeter un dossier à la corbeille ?

D'autre part, comment être sûr que le dossier concerné (qu'on veut jeter) contient précisément tous les documents voulus et eux seuls, du moins en être aussi sûr que quand on part d'un dossier qu'on a créé soi-même (ce qui n'est pas une garantie non plus). Il y a là de ce point de vu deux problèmes : 

1) le problème de l'efficacité objective de spotlight pour ce type de tâche (ni trop ni trop peu à coup sûr).
2) le problème de la confiance que l'utilisateur est/sera prêt à accorder à spotlight pour ce genre de tâche (à tort ou à raison, mais on ne peut pas évacuer le sentiment de l'utilisateur)

Quelle est ton opinion là-dessus ?


----------



## My0sis (26 Septembre 2004)

Prometteur ce Tigre  

Mais pour aller dans le sens de Luc G, je me demande si ce type d'archivage n'aura pas tendance à encombrer inutilement nos DD de tout un tas de fichiers inutiles... Autant ce système va révolutionner nos habitudes de classement (amis bordéliques!!! le glas du dossier "Bazar" de votre bureau a sonné !!!  ), autant quand vient l'heure de faire de la place sur un DD de 250Go, on commence par taper quoi dans la barre de recherche de Spotlight?   

Sinon, Manu peus-tu nous donner quelques exemples de "scripts" réalisés avec Automator qui te facilitent ton Mac au quotidien ? Type: "copier les 50 dernieres photos importées, sur l'iPod à chaque connexion..."

Et puis une dernière petite question... Mac OsX.4 est annoné comme étant "optimisé" pour les processeurs G5... Quand est-il vraiment ? Que pouvons-nous attendre comme gain de performance avec cette nouvelle mouture? Et surtout, apportera-t-elle enfin une réactivité à la hauteur d'un Mac Os9 ???


----------



## Luc G (26 Septembre 2004)

My0sis a dit:
			
		

> Mais pour aller dans le sens de Luc G, je me demande si ce type d'archivage n'aura pas tendance à encombrer inutilement nos DD de tout un tas de fichiers inutiles... Autant ce système va révolutionner nos habitudes de classement (amis bordéliques!!! le glas du dossier "Bazar" de votre bureau a sonné !!!  ), autant quand vient l'heure de faire de la place sur un DD de 250Go, on commence par taper quoi dans la barre de recherche de Spotlight?



Je dirai plutôt ça d'une autre façon : je vois bien de très gros avantages à spotlight (et la notion de dossier intelligent convient parfaitement, il me semble, à ma logique pour 90% des tâches mais je me pose la question de savoir s'il est en mesure de remplacer la métaphore du bureau hiérarchique qui est pour la plupart des utilisateurs, même si tous n'en ont pas conscience, à la base de leur perception de leur ordinateur. Dans mon cas, je vois, par exemple, une difficulté possible (vu que je ne connais pas, difficile d'en dire plus) dans cet exemple de mise à la corbeille. Mais ça peut être vrai pour d'autres personnes au sujet d'autres tâches. C'est pour ça que ça me semble intéressant de voir l'opinion de gens qui l'utilisent quotidiennement.


----------



## iota (26 Septembre 2004)

Salut.

 Toujours concernant Spotlight (ça intrigue beaucoup de monde apparement ), que ce passe t'il quand on branche un disque dur externe au Mac ?
 Est-ce que Spotlight indexe le disque automatiquement ? Si oui est-ce que cela va prendre beaucoup de temps (si il y'a 5000 fichiers à indéxer ce ne sera pas fait instantanément).
 Manu, as tu déjà été confronté à ce cas de figure ?

 Encore merci 

 @+
 iota


----------



## Yama (26 Septembre 2004)

ça c'est aussi une question qui me tarode


----------



## olidev (26 Septembre 2004)

Nouvelle version d'Automator ?


----------



## Yama (26 Septembre 2004)

c'est celle présenté à l'AE ou d'une release plus recente.

le seul truc qui me titille c'est de voir.... photoshop ?????????? Manu ....??????? please !
des détails là, svp svp svp


----------



## Manu (26 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ce que tu dis à propos de la suppression des dossiers intelligents sans supprimer les documents comme exemple de la façon de travailler me semble pertinent. Mais ça me fait penser précisément au problème inverse : quand tu veux supprimer un ensemble de documents ?


 En général quand on veut supprimer les fichiers on prend bien soin d'effectuer une vérification. Avec Spotlight cette attitude ne change pas. Ainsi lorsqu'on veut supprimer un ensemble de fichiers, il faut indiquer dans sa requête un critère plus significatif (exemple basé sur la date, etc). 
       Supprimer les fichiers d'un dossier intelligent n'est pas plus difficile que le faire avec un dossier quelconque.




			
				iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Toujours concernant Spotlight (ça intrigue beaucoup de monde apparement ), que ce passe t'il quand on branche un disque dur externe au Mac ?
> Est-ce que Spotlight indexe le disque automatiquement ? Si oui est-ce que cela va prendre beaucoup de temps (si il y'a 5000 fichiers à indéxer ce ne sera pas fait instantanément).
> ...


     Un index crée par Spotlight se présente comme l'illustation ci-dessous.

 On voit bien que si le tableau contient déjà beaucoup de fichiers, l'indexation d'un dossier supplementaire est plus rapide car il y a plus de chance que les mots contenus dans le nouveau dossier soient déjà dans l'index.

 L'indexation d'un document se fait dès qu'il apparait dans le système de fichiers. Ainsi les fichiers d'un disque dur externe ou ceux d'un disque réseau sont automatiquement indexés. 
 Tout ce boulot d'indexation est fait il faut le souligner en background. Donc Spotlight peut utiliser des moments où la machine est moins chargée pour le faire.


----------



## Manu (26 Septembre 2004)

Yama a dit:
			
		

> c'est celle présenté à l'AE ou d'une release plus recente.
> 
> le seul truc qui me titille c'est de voir.... photoshop ?????????? Manu ....??????? please !
> des détails là, svp svp svp


 Mieux il y a même PowerPoint. Il ne faut pas perdre de vue que automator est dévelopé par l'équipe de développement de AppleScript. Donc les applis que l'on trouve dans automator, ce sont des applications scriptables. Or justement Photoshop est scriptable. De même PowerPoint, Excel ou Quark Xpress.
 Les actions automator sont justement des actions applescripts ne l'oublions pas. Ce qu'apporte automator c'est nous dispenser de coder nous mêmes ces actions mais le faire graphiquement.


----------



## Yama (26 Septembre 2004)

c'est contraire à la ND ou tu peux me donner qulques uns des scripts présents pour Photoshop ?


----------



## Manu (26 Septembre 2004)

Yama a dit:
			
		

> c'est contraire à la ND ou tu peux me donner qulques uns des scripts présents pour Photoshop ?


 Non je n'ai pas les scripts photoshop. Ma version d'automator n'inclus pas photoshop.


----------



## Yama (26 Septembre 2004)

ça je dois dire que ça me turlupine vachement


----------



## Manu (26 Septembre 2004)

Yama a dit:
			
		

> ça je dois dire que ça me turlupine vachement


 Cela ne me surprend guère. L'équipe de dévelopement  d'Applescript a souvent dans les démos des possibilités d'applescript utilisé des exemples de workflow photoshop ou Quark.
 Je ne sais pas ce qui te turlupine. les actions automator sont des actions que l'application permet d'accomplir. il suffit à l'équipe applescript d'écrire les scripts ad hoc et de créer des interfaces automator de chaque action. pour eux c'est vraiment pas compliqué.


----------



## HAL1 (27 Septembre 2004)

Salut,

Personne ne répond à la question de Didier, qui, même si elle est "terre à terre", est tout de même intéressante selon moi.

Le Finder de Tiger rafraîchit-il (enfin !) automatiquement les fenêtres lorsqu'un élément est ajouté par une autre application ? Car dans Panther et antérieur, il faut, comme sous Windows, sortir du dossier et y revenir pour voir le changement. Pas catastrophique, mais franchement pas terrible... 

Merci d'avance à Manu ou quelqu'un d'autre pour le renseignement.
Salutations,
@+


----------



## Luc G (27 Septembre 2004)

HAL1 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Personne ne répond à la question de Didier, qui, même si elle est "terre à terre", est tout de même intéressante selon moi.
> 
> ...


 C'est vrai que c'est un bug (ou un fonctionnement "normal" mais non satisfaisant) qui fait un peu tache, alors que ça fonctionnait nickel sous OS7 ou même 6, il y a des siècles.


----------



## Olive94 (27 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un ami non voyant qui utilise un pc sur lequel est installé un logiciel dedié aux non voyants, avec une sorte de voix de synthese qui lui permet de naviguer dans l'interface.
Le probleme, c'est qu'il a payé cette interface tres chere (pres de 1500 euros) et qu'elle ne fonctionne pas tres bien : sans compter le virus et les soucis inhérents à windows, il fait regulierement appel a des informaticiens (il habite en province et c'est difficile pour son entourage de l'aider) : cela lui coute enormément d'argent au final.

Ma question portait donc sur cette nouvelle fonctionnalité de Tiger,Voice over : cela peut il être utilisé par un non voyant ? Cela permet il d'effectuer des taches basiques du style : mail, traitement de texte, itune, classement de ses fichiers voir scan d'images (si si , cet ami arrive a envoyer des images a son fils !)?

en enfin.. est ce réellement performant ??

Merci pour vos réponses, car cet ami s'arrache les cheveux, et envisage peut etre de switcher si Voice over s'avere efficace !


----------



## noliv (27 Septembre 2004)

HAL1 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Personne ne répond à la question de Didier, qui, même si elle est "terre à terre", est tout de même intéressante selon moi.
> 
> ...



Après test, un fichier apparaît automatiquement (sans rien cliquer nulle part), en deux secondes, dans un dossier intelligent (même en arrière plan) dont les mots clés lui correspondent. En supprimant ce fichier (par autre chose que le finder, par exemple le terminal), il disparaît instantanément du dossier intelligent.


----------



## vampire1976 (27 Septembre 2004)

Désolé j'ai pas le courrage de TOUT lire depuis le début... Et bien tu aurais dû... ce sujet n'est pas là pour répondre à ce genre de demandes. (WebOliver)


----------



## vampire1976 (28 Septembre 2004)

Heu je viens de prendre le temps de lire (désolé  )

Donc le sjet est spotlight et automator ? Je pensais que c'était sur Tiger en général désolé.


----------



## Manu (28 Septembre 2004)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Heu je viens de prendre le temps de lire (désolé  )
> 
> Donc le sjet est spotlight et automator ? Je pensais que c'était sur Tiger en général désolé.



Le sujet c'est  ce que Tiger promet et ce qu'il apporte pour modifier nos habitudes d'utiliser le mac en particulier et l'ordinateur en général. ce la ne se résume pas seulement à Spotlight et automator même s'ils constituent les nouveautés les plus en vue ... pour le moment.
Par contre evitez s'il vous plait de poser des questions sur l'utilisation du soft qui n'est pas encore finalisé. Même pour ceux qui ne sont pas sous NDA. MacGé n'est pas un site de rumeurs. 

Le sujet a surtout pour but de montrer le positionnement de la plate forme Mac dans les années à venir, les progrès qu'il apporte et que d'autres plate formes promettent sans les réaliser. 

En gros montrer les énormes avantages de Mac OS X et avancer des arguments de façon simple et objective. 

Dans une période où bon nombre d'utilisateurs PC sont en plein doute, et vue les clins d'oeil adressés aux produits d'Apple par les habitués du PC, ce sujet peut être un moyen pour  mieux les infomer et apporter des réponses à la question de ce qu'est Mac OS X ses avantages, son impact et pourquoi c'est à l'heure actuelle, et d'un point de vue technique, LE système d'exploitation le plus avancé.


----------



## Luc G (28 Septembre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> cela ne se résume pas seulement à Spotlight et automator même s'ils constituent les nouveautés les plus en vue ... pour le moment.


 Manu qui ménage le suspense 

 Pour parler d'autre chose, on peut avoir des infos sur le réseau ? : est-ce que c'est un peu plus simple de voir les ordis sur le réseau. Personnellement, je trouve que c'est loin d'être naturel dans panther. Par exemple les macs sous appletalk n'apparaissent pas simplement, ce qui est quand même un net recul par rapport à OS 7 

 Plus généralement, je ne suis pas persuadé que l'interface actuelle soit aussi simple qu'elle le pourrait pour un utilisateur lambda : le dossier "servers" qui apparaît sous réseau, quand il n'y a pas de bug entre réseau et network, ça ne me parait pas évident à comprendre (bon, peut-être je me trompe) ; les serveurs récents pourraient peut-être être plus faciles d'accés, etc.


----------



## Manu (28 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Manu qui ménage le suspense
> 
> Pour parler d'autre chose, on peut avoir des infos sur le réseau ? : est-ce que c'est un peu plus simple de voir les ordis sur le réseau. Personnellement, je trouve que c'est loin d'être naturel dans panther. Par exemple les macs sous appletalk n'apparaissent pas simplement, ce qui est quand même un net recul par rapport à OS 7
> 
> Plus généralement, je ne suis pas persuadé que l'interface actuelle soit aussi simple qu'elle le pourrait pour un utilisateur lambda : le dossier "servers" qui apparaît sous réseau, quand il n'y a pas de bug entre réseau et network, ça ne me parait pas évident à comprendre (bon, peut-être je me trompe) ; les serveurs récents pourraient peut-être être plus faciles d'accés, etc.



S'il est un domaine où Mac OS X brille particulièrement par rapport aux versions précédentes c'est bien dans le réseau. Tout d'abord parce que c'est un UNIX  ensuite parcequ'il est basé sur BSD  système sur lequel  a été développé à l'origine le protocole TCP/IP.

Pour ce qui est de l'interface, la philosophie  est certainement différente de celle des OS précédents. Personnellement j'ai jamais eu de problème d'accès aux serveurs quelque soit le réseau hétérogène sur lequel je me trouve.

Pour voir les apports de Tiger au niveau réseau, il faut voir du coté de Tiger Server qui apporte pas mal de choses coté  réseau. Notamment la possibilité sans logiciel tierce de configurer deux serveurs en haute disponibilité en mode Maitre/esclave avec  récupération par le serveur de secours des ressources logiques et physiques.


----------



## vampire1976 (28 Septembre 2004)

Et est-ce qu'exposé évolueras aussi ?


----------



## Luc G (28 Septembre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> S'il est un domaine où Mac OS X brille particulièrement par rapport aux versions précédentes c'est bien dans le réseau. Tout d'abord parce que c'est un UNIX ensuite parcequ'il est basé sur BSD système sur lequel a été développé à l'origine le protocole TCP/IP.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de l'interface, la philosophie est certainement différente de celle des OS précédents. Personnellement j'ai jamais eu de problème d'accès aux serveurs quelque soit le réseau hétérogène sur lequel je me trouve.


 Je ne doute pas des qualités intrinsèques de OSX en ce qui concerne le réseau : il est 100 fois au-dessus des vieux macos.

 Mais, pour l'utilisateur lambda, ça reste moins simple que le sélecteur des vieux macos alors que tout semble y être pour que ça soit quasiment parfait. J'ai l'impression que c'est juste des détails et c'est bien ça qui me gêne. Pour voir mon centris650 depuis mon ibook, j'ai été obligé de taper une adresse appletalk dans "se connecter à", chose que je n'avais jamais fait en pas loin de 15 ans d'utilisation d'appletalk, c'est quand même pardoxal. Peut-être je ne suis pas les bons chemins (j'y arrive toujours évidemment) mais c'est justement la spécificité d'apple d'avoir des chemins "naturels" qui passent.

 De même, sur mon bipro (mais il est encore en 10.3.2, il me semble), l'icône réseau dans la barre gauchge des fenêtres se retrouve des fois en "network" et du coup ne fonctionne pas : ça revient ensuite mais j'ai l'impression d'une certaine instabilité de l'interface à ce niveau. Et pour communiquer entre le bipro et  mon powermac 7600, ce n'est pas toujours ça non plus (je pense que les pbs de port 10/100/1000 sont une partie de l'explication).

 je pense que ça se résoudra par petites touches (ça a déjà commencé) pour devenir réellement transparent, mais c'est pour cela que je te demandais ce qu'il en était de tiger. Par exemple, vois-tu directement les "vieilles" bécanes en appletalk et mac OS8.


----------



## Didier Guillion (29 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Merci pour la réponse au sujet du rafraichissement du Finder. Si c'est rééllement corrigé c'est une bonne chose.

Puisqu'on parle de réseau qu'en est il de ces deux problemes :

- Quand on transfere via Samba des fichiers de Mac vers PC, pour chaque fichier, un autre fichier est créé pour le ressource Fork. Ce qui fait que si tu transfere 200 fichiers, tu te retrouve avec 400 du coté PC et donc obligé de les supprimer à la main.  Donc quasiment inutilisable.
Apparemment ceci serait configurable mais la configuration de Samba est reservée à Mac OS X Server.
C'est corrigé ?

-J'ai deux Mac en réseau. Pour passer des fichiers/dossiers de l'un a l'autre j'utilise le dossier "Public" de mon espace utilisateur. 3 fois sur 4, je recupere les fichiers sur l'autre poste et le second Mac  crie que les droits d'acces ne sont pas bons. Je suis obligé de redefinir à la main sur le premier poste que tout le monde à la droit de lire/écrire.
C'est corrigé ?

Et deux problemes dangereux du Finder :

-Au bout de quelque temps d'utilisation intensive, je me retrouve avec des icones de fichier/dossiers mélangées voir même cassées. C'est tres dangereux. Par exemple des documents se retrouve avec une icone de l'application qui n'est pas la sienne et risquent de finir à la poubelle.
C'est corrigé ?

-Sur le bureau, j'essaye d'organiser la position des Alias et disques dur de manière à m'y retrouver rapidement. Pour les alias, ok ils restent à la même place, les disques durs eux, c'est n'importe quoi, ils se mélangent, changent de place...
C'est corrigé ?


Cordialement


----------



## WebOliver (29 Septembre 2004)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci pour la réponse au sujet du rafraichissement du Finder. Si c'est rééllement corrigé c'est une bonne chose.
> 
> Puisqu'on parle de réseau qu'en est il de ces deux problemes : (...)



Je le répète, ce sujet n'a pas été créé pour répondre à des questions techniques bien précises sur le passage de Panther à Tiger, sur Tiger lui-même ou sur des bugs résolus ou non, etc. Ce sujet existe pour parler de Tiger sur le fond, sans entrer techniquement dans les détails «basiques» et sur l'impact qu'OS 10.4 aura sur notre manière de travailler et d'utiliser un ordinateur. N'oubliez pas que les développeurs ont une NDA a respecter, évitez donc dans la mesure du possible de leur poser des questions embarrassantes. 

Merci à vous de rester dans cette ligne.


----------



## Didier Guillion (29 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Ah ? Ok, désolé !


Cordialement


----------



## Floppy (29 Septembre 2004)

C'est vrai que les questions de Didier Guillion sont très embarassantes... pour Apple.
Voilà un an que j'utilise Tiger et j'ai toujours les icônes personnalisées qui disparaissent dans la barre latérale. J'imagine bien qu'Apple des choses plus importantes à faire qu'à corriger un bug aussi minable, mais tout de même...


----------



## jeromemac (29 Septembre 2004)

HAL1 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Personne ne répond à la question de Didier, qui, même si elle est "terre à terre", est tout de même intéressante selon moi.
> 
> ...



pour les performance et surtout pour une connexion distante c'est pas top, bon c'st vrai que peut etre un bouton de rafraichissement serai pas mal, mais bon...


----------



## Didier Guillion (1 Octobre 2004)

Floppy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que les questions de Didier Guillion sont très embarassantes... pour Apple.
> Voilà un an que j'utilise Tiger et j'ai toujours les icônes personnalisées qui disparaissent dans la barre latérale. J'imagine bien qu'Apple des choses plus importantes à faire qu'à corriger un bug aussi minable, mais tout de même...



Bonjour,

Il est amusant de constater que l'on a le droit de parler des fonctionnalités à venir mais pas de celles qui existent déjà...

Cordialement


----------



## Manu (1 Octobre 2004)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Il est amusant de constater que l'on a le droit de parler des fonctionnalités à venir mais pas de celles qui existent déjà...
> 
> Cordialement



Parce que ces fonctionnalités à venir comme tu le dis, Apple en a parlé et même fait des démos. ce qu'on essaie de faire c'est de préciser leur impact et ce qu'elles apportent réellement. Alors que pour celles qui existent, tu demandes si dans Tiger elles seront améliorées ou modifiées. C'est pas pareil.

Ce qui semble important c'est de comprendre l'évolution générale de Mac OS X  qui actuellement il faut l'avouer a atteint une maturité qu'aucune autre version antérieure n'avait atteinte. A tel point qu'on hésite pas à utiliser  sa version serveur pour des applications critiques et très pointues.

Avec la banalisation du 64 bits qui apparait sur une machine Apple d'entrée de gamme (l'iMac),  on va assister à une grosse évolution des technologies et à l'arrivée de celles qui auparavant demandaient des environnements assez évolués et hors de prix. 

Dans ce contexte, il est donc interessant de parler de l'évolution de l'OS en mettant en avant les composants qui ont été renouvelés (Core image, Core Vidéo, Core Data, Core Foundation, Core Services, etc). et qui constituent le socle qui permettra le développement des futurs applications dont  pour certaines on a actuellement aucune idée.

Tant les possibilités permettant de les développer sont à portée des développeurs qui doivent comme ils l'ont toujours fait, faire preuve d'ingéniosité et d'innovation sur une plate forme assez unique.


----------



## nicogala (1 Octobre 2004)

Pour changer de sujet, à propos de SQLite : qu'est-ce concrêtement, et quelle utilisation un non-développeur pourra t'il en avoir ? est-ce qu'il pourra créer/éditer une bdd comprise dans un seul fichier qui pourra être transmis à une autre personne qui pourra à son tout le modifier etc... je ne comprend pas bien... le fichier contiendrait à la fois les données et l'application permettant de les utiliser ?


----------



## Manu (1 Octobre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Pour changer de sujet, à propos de SQLite : qu'est-ce concrêtement, et quelle utilisation un non-développeur pourra t'il en avoir ? est-ce qu'il pourra créer/éditer une bdd comprise dans un seul fichier qui pourra être transmis à une autre personne qui pourra à son tout le modifier etc... je ne comprend pas bien... le fichier contiendrait à la fois les données et l'application permettant de les utiliser ?



Pour savoir tout sur cette merveille : 

ce site   te donne une utilisation avec PHP5 dont SQLite est la base standard en remplacement de MySQL.

un autre site d'infos sur cette base de données.

avec tout cela tu seras comment tu peux utiliser SQLite. Bref les possibilités sont infinies. Ce qui sera interessant avec Tiger c'est que la version de Mac OS X sera optimisée pour l'oS et aura tout ce qu'il faut. 

Un exemple d'utilisation c'est  une appli en php  exécutée dans dashboard avec accès à une base de données.


----------



## nicogala (1 Octobre 2004)

Qd tu dis "optimisé pour l'Os", tu parles bien de la version de SQLite hein ? ça veut dire quoi au juste, qu'elle disposera d'une interface et d'une facilité d'utilisation digne de MacOsX ? ou qu'elle sera adaptée et optimisée pour fonctionner avec les technologies propres à MacOsX (CoreData ou CoreFoundation... dont tu pourrais nous dire deux mots sur leur intérêt et les perspectives qu'ils augurent ?  )


----------



## Manu (1 Octobre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Qd tu dis "optimisé pour l'Os", tu parles bien de la version de SQLite hein ? ça veut dire quoi au juste, qu'elle disposera d'une interface et d'une facilité d'utilisation digne de MacOsX ? ou qu'elle sera adaptée et optimisée pour fonctionner avec les technologies propres à MacOsX (CoreData ou CoreFoundation... dont tu pourrais nous dire deux mots sur leur intérêt et les perspectives qu'ils augurent ?  )


 Ce qui est interessant, c'est que pour une fois, une base de données est fournie en standard dans un OS et disponible aux développeurs pour l'utiliser dans des applis. Apple va fournir des outils et des technologies pour l'utiliser dans le cadre d'applications que l'on ne soupçonne même pas encore. Core Data fournira l'infrastructure nécessaire pour ce développement. Il jouera le même rôle que Core image dans le développement d'applis graphiques.

 Par contre je ne pense pas qu'Apple fournira des outils à base d'interface à destinantion des utilisateurs pour qu'ils utilisent SQLite. Tu remarqueras d'ailleurs qu'Apple pour une fois a présenté son OS presque 1 an avant sa sortie, et fourni pas mal d'outils de développement aux développeurs. 

 Tiger sera l'occasion pour les développeurs de porter sur Mac OS X des versions inédites de leurs applis et ce grâce justement aux SDK fournis par Apple pour tirer profit des technologies enfouies dans Tiger.

 Je ne pense pas qu'Apple va utiliser SQLite comme base de données à tout faire sur Mac. ce serait faire une concurrence à FileMaker.

 C'est donc juste une SGBD relationnelle pour développer une nouvelle race d'applis. C'est donc aux développeurs de jouer le jeu.

 J'ai donné à titre d'exemple le type d'applis qu'un utilisateur aimant un peu de technique peut faire. C'est l'utilisation de SQLite et PHP pour développer une petite appli web sympa dans Dashboard par exemple.


----------



## Yama (1 Octobre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas qu'Apple va utiliser SQLite comme base de données à tout faire sur Mac. ce serait faire une concurrence à FileMaker.



je me trompe où n'est pas comme Core Image , une main tendue vers FileMaker (filiale d'apple, quand même) !
Je pense que c'est le contraire, Apple sait qu'elle ne peut pas tout faire, alors elle donne les outils pour que les autres fassent, sur des bases solides.

C'est la philosophie d'Apple vis a vis des développeurs 
D'abord avec les outils de développement gratuit et des API de base pour l'interface : MacOS X
Puis une pluie de SDK concernant toutes les technologies made in Apple et/ou Opensource intégré à MacOS X.1
Puis avec Jaguar et Panther, le début des technologies graphiques
Et maintenant une pluie de Core...qqch : des trucs tout près.

Les développeurs ont besoin de moins en moins de connaissance pour developpeur sur plate-forme Mac
Les developpeurs compétent et pro voit quant à eux leur travail considérablement simplifié et leur travaille ce concentre sur l'interface et/ou les technologies propres à leur software.
Gain de temps, gain de perf, meilleure stabilité moyenne des logiciels.

Bon je suis pas dev, a peine apprentis.... donc je manque cruellement de rigueur; mais en gros c'est ça non !?


----------



## iQuest (1 Octobre 2004)

Le tout, en gardant des standards graphiques et d'interface...

Je crois que les SDK aident les développeurs à mieux faire des appli OS X friendly...


----------



## maousse (2 Octobre 2004)

Ali Baba a dit:
			
		

> OK je comprends. Donc ma question devrait plutôt être : puis-je naviguer dans les dossiers intelligents à l'aide du Terminal ? Ça c'est une précision sur l'apport de Spotlight et ça ne viole sans doute pas le NDA.
> 
> Et contrairement à ce que tu sembles dire je suis de loin pas le seul intéressé par ça...


http://macintosh.fryke.com/cgi-bin/macnews2.cgi/2004/09/20#20040920_spotlightterminal

apparemment, il y a de l'espoir de ce côté-là


----------



## Manu (2 Octobre 2004)

Pour bien comprendre la philosophie générale, il faut savoir que Mac OS X  a une architecture en couches. Les couches inférieures c'est-à-dire les plus basses fournissent aux couches au dessus l'infrastucture technologique nécessaire pour implémenter les technologies diverses.
 C'est ainsi que par exemple pour le réseau, au plus bas niveau on a les technologies du noyau permettant de gérer les protocoles réseau. Au dessus la couche core foundation network ou simplement CFNetwork qui regroupe des apis en langage C. Au dessus de ces apis on retrouve les environnements Carbon, Cocoa et Java qui utilisent les apis CFNetwork soit directement soit indirectement au travers des apis de plus haut niveau proposées par apple. Exemple WebKit.

 Dans Tiger, pour le développement d'applis graphiques, Apple propose des objets de haut niveau, des image unit ou video unit  sous la forme de filtres. ces image units peuvent être utilisées directement ou combinées pour former des éléments plus éllaborés. Tout ceci repose sur les Core image et Core vidéo qui utilisent à fond les possibilités des cartes graphiques gérées au niveau du noyau.

 En résumé l'architecture de mac OS X est la suivante :

 - Au niveau le plus bas des technologies du noyau qui tirent profit du hardware.
 - Au dessus des apis en général en C formant la technologie Core.
 - Au dessus les environnements cocoa, carbon et Java avec des kits (AppKit, foundationKit, WebKit, SDK divers)  permettant soit d'utiliser directement les fonctions Core, soit d'utiliser des objets fournis par Apple et developpés par ses soins à partir des fonctions Core et permettant de résoudre un problème particulier (image unit, video unit, audio unit, etc)
 - Au dessus il y a les applis et l'interface aqua dans laquelle elles évoluent.


----------



## olidev (2 Octobre 2004)

Yama a dit:
			
		

> c'est contraire à la ND ou tu peux me donner qulques uns des scripts présents pour Photoshop ?


Sur cette copie d'écran nous voyons clairement photoshop dans la liste d'application reconnue par Automator


----------



## Floppy (2 Octobre 2004)

On y voit également Automator. Comme quoi, on peut automatiser l'automatisation.  :mouais:


----------



## Adrienhb (3 Octobre 2004)

Hullo,


Yama posait une question intéressante qui semblerait-il n'a pas eu de réponses:
Est-ce que Spotlight va rendre obsolètes les lanceurs à la Launchbar?
Plus précisément j'aurais deux questions:
- Comment appelle-t-on Spotlight? Par un click de souris sur un bouton? Par pomme-F? Par un pomme-espace? Par autre chose?
- Peut-on utiliser des abréviations comme pour Launchbar?

Grand merci pour ce thread fort intéressant!  

A.


----------



## Manu (3 Octobre 2004)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Hullo,
> Yama posait une question intéressante qui semblerait-il n'a pas eu de réponses:
> Est-ce que Spotlight va rendre obsolètes les lanceurs à la Launchbar?


 Bien au contraire, les développeurs de OD pourront même peaufinner énormément leur appli car la partie echerche et indexationsera assurée par Spotlight. 



			
				Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> - Comment appelle-t-on Spotlight? Par un click de souris sur un bouton? Par pomme-F? Par un pomme-espace? Par autre chose?


 Spotlight se présentera dans les applis qui le supportent (toutes les applis Apple déjà),  sous la forme d'une zone de saisie (comme google dans safari)



			
				Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> - Peut-on utiliser des abréviations comme pour Launchbar?
> A.


 Pas la peine bien que ce soit tout à fait possible.

 En fait l'utilisation de Spotlight deviendra aussi intuitif que celui du finder lui même dont moi par exemple je m'en sert de moins en moins.

 Le classement des réponses à une requête quelconque est tellement bien présenté et tellement instantanné qu'on se prend rapidement au jeu. En outre c'est d'une élégance! Faut voir comment tous ceux qui me voient l'utiliser  bavent devant cette version toujours en beta et tellement prometteur!

 Coome je l'ai dit plus haut on a la sensation d'établir une conversation puisqu'on travaille de plus en plus en formulant des requêtes  en 'langage humain' quasiment.

 Automator vient renforcer encore cette idée. En fait le gros apport de Tiger pour les utilisateurs, c'est que ceux-ci deviennent un peu plus ... actifs dans ce sens qu'on 'programera' tous des 'trucs' pour faciliter la vie.


----------



## Adrienhb (3 Octobre 2004)

Merci Manu pour ta réponqe.  

Donc il semblerait que Spotlight ne soit pas très accessible au clavier (sauf à coups de tab frénétiques?), ce qui devrait donc rester l'avantage des lanceurs (allez savoir pourquoi je trouve pomme-espace plus pratique que pomme-f).
Mais si Spotlight est aussi puissant que ça, les lanceurs vont tout de même devenir superflus.

Quoique:
- Est-ce que Spotlight se souvient des recherches précédentes et réorganise ses résultats à la manière d'un Lauchbar (ex: Si à chaque fois que je tape "auto", j'ouvre le document auto.rtf, est-ce qu'au bout de 2, 3 utilisations, Spotlight me le proposera en tête de liste?)
- Comment sélctionne-t-on l'élément dans la liste proposée? Seulement à la souris? Avec les flèches? Avec tab? Autre chose?
- À quel point Spotligh est-il "intelligent"? Si lorsque je tape "auto", il me propose tous les documents où ces 4 lettres dans cet ordre apparaissent, je risque d'être submergé. Certes, je peux affiner ma recherche, mais bon.
Portfolio, en permettant de tager tous les documents qu'il indexe, d'y ajouter des commentaires et surtout de faire une recherche parmis ces derniers, me semblait offrir un outil de recherches plus précis que Spotlight, à condition de bien "tager" et commenter ses fichiers.

Merci d'avance pour tes précisions,

A.


----------



## Yama (3 Octobre 2004)

je crois que les réponses ont déjà été abordé... relis le début du sujet...
je pense que au contraire Spootlight à l'avantage ici.

quand au racourcis clavier je serais étonné qu'il y en est pas un pour activer la zone de recherche en haut à droite.  et si pomme espace te satisfait tu pourra le changer dans les raccourcis claviers modifiables dans els pref système (déjà sous Panther je te signale)

de plus pomme espace c'est le changement de clavier aussi : moi je garde mon pomme espace passer du japonais au français


----------



## noliv (3 Octobre 2004)

Non le changement du clavier c'est pomme-option-espace. Pomme-espace est bien libre.


----------



## Yama (3 Octobre 2004)

eh pardon je le fais tous les jours
et pour passer du clavier français au Hiragana je fais pomme espace

Pomme option espace c'est pour passer dans tous les modes : Français / Hiragana / Katakana / Romanji

mais pomme espace tu passes en Hiragana et si tu refais tu passes directos en français sans passer par les autres mode de saisie.
ce qui est pratique quand tu veux pas les faire défiler.
et comme les katakana tu les as avec la majuscule.... c'est bien plus pratique.


----------



## Adrienhb (4 Octobre 2004)

Yama a dit:
			
		

> je crois que les réponses ont déjà été abordé... relis le début du sujet...
> je pense que au contraire Spootlight à l'avantage ici.
> 
> quand au racourcis clavier je serais étonné qu'il y en est pas un pour activer la zone de recherche en haut à droite.  et si pomme espace te satisfait tu pourra le changer dans les raccourcis claviers modifiables dans els pref système (déjà sous Panther je te signale)
> ...



J'ai relu et je n'ai pas trouvé une réponse à ma question quant aux résultats.
Si je me base sur l'image employée par Jobs, à savoir le moteur de recherche d'iTunes, si je demande à Spotlight de faire une recherche avec "auto", il devrait me sortir (si j'ai bien compris) tous les documents contenant "auto", "automobile", "autorité", "automate", "automatique", "automne", "autonomie" et j'en passe.
Reste donc la nécessité de bien remplir les méta-donnnées ou d'affiner sa recherche. N'empêche, cela ne devrait pas empêcher des intrus de se présenter ici ou là non?


A.


----------



## Yama (4 Octobre 2004)

ah d'accord ! eh ben faudrait demander à Manu si la fonction de Google de mettre un mot entre guillemet pour ne chercher que lui est effectivement disponible dans Tiger. J'ai pas le temps de booter sous Tiger en ce moment.

Car c'est vrai quand y pensant ce détail à son importance.

Ceci dit comme tu tapes à la volée et que les recherches tombent à la volée c'est pas si pénible de préciser d'effacer mettre un autre mot .... etc
sans avoir à valider et relancer une procédure de recherche à chaque fois


je sais pas si je suis clair.
mais ce détail d'ergonomie change des choses.


----------



## Adrienhb (4 Octobre 2004)

Yama a dit:
			
		

> ah d'accord !






			
				Yama a dit:
			
		

> Car c'est vrai quand y pensant ce détail à son importance.


Pasque si sur des milliers de fichiers, Spotlight nous propose des centaines de fichiers, c'est un mieux, mais c'est pas encore ça... 



			
				Yama a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit comme tu tapes à la volée et que les recherches tombent à la volée c'est pas si pénible de préciser d'effacer mettre un autre mot .... etc
> sans avoir à valider et relancer une procédure de recherche à chaque fois
> 
> 
> ...


Je pense voir ce que tu veux dire, mais je suis sûr que même en précisant la requête on peut tout de même être subermgé. Là comme ça je dirais qu'il faut forcément pouvoir effectuer la recherche que dans certains tags. Est-ce possible? Ou bien n'ai-je vraiment rien compris à Spotlight? 

Et sinon je me permets de reposer ces deux questions:
- Est-ce que Spotlight se souvient des recherches précédentes et réorganise ses résultats à la manière d'un Lauchbar (ex: Si à chaque fois que je tape "auto", j'ouvre le document auto.rtf, est-ce qu'au bout de 2, 3 utilisations, Spotlight me le proposera en tête de liste?)
- Comment sélctionne-t-on l'élément dans la liste proposée? Seulement à la souris? Avec les flèches? Avec tab? Autre chose?

Grand merci par avance!!! 


A.


----------



## Manu (4 Octobre 2004)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Pasque si sur des milliers de fichiers, Spotlight nous propose des centaines de fichiers, c'est un mieux, mais c'est pas encore ça...
> 
> 
> Je pense voir ce que tu veux dire, mais je suis sûr que même en précisant la requête on peut tout de même être subermgé. Là comme ça je dirais qu'il faut forcément pouvoir effectuer la recherche que dans certains tags. Est-ce possible? Ou bien n'ai-je vraiment rien compris à Spotlight?



Il faut savoir que Spotlight affiche en temps réel les résultats comprenant EXACTEMENT le mot TAPE  donc tu n'auras des résultats que pour le mot auto et non automobile ou aut etc
. 
Spotlight ne fait pas de miracles c'est après tout un outil pour faciliter la recherche ou mieux  qui aide à trouver. 

Par conséquent il faut lui donner plus d'infos si on veut quelque choqe de précis. Par contre si vous désirez tous les documents qui parlent de .. vous les aurez tous. En plus il les classe par type (application) et sur une bande verticale à droite de la page des résultats on dispose de commandes pour faire des tris (par date, etc..)



			
				Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon je me permets de reposer ces deux questions:
> - Est-ce que Spotlight se souvient des recherches précédentes et réorganise ses résultats à la manière d'un Lauchbar (ex: Si à chaque fois que je tape "auto", j'ouvre le document auto.rtf, est-ce qu'au bout de 2, 3 utilisations, Spotlight me le proposera en tête de liste?)
> - Comment sélctionne-t-on l'élément dans la liste proposée? Seulement à la souris? Avec les flèches? Avec tab? Autre chose?
> 
> ...



Spotlight travaille sur les index qu'il enrichis en temps réel, par conséquent retenir un résultat précédent n'est à mon avis pas judicieux dans un contexte temps réel. 

Ton exemple auto.rtf est basé sur un nom de fiichier alors que là où Spotlight excelle cest qu'il crée ses index non sur les noms des fichiers mais leur contenu.
Donc le premier document risque d'être celui qui contient le plus d'occurrence du mot auto. Bien sur dans la liste des fichiers de type rtf ton document apparaitra en tête.

La liste proposée dépend de l'endroit ou tu as lancé Spotlight. Il ne faut pas oublier que Spotlight N'EST PAS UNE APPLICATION. C'EST UNE TECHNOLOGIE  que des applications peuvent utiliser ou pas. Tu en as au njiveau système en haut à droite sur la barre menu à coté de la date et du volume.

Tu en as dans le Finder, address book, etc.. toutes les applis Apple en auront.

Chaque appli recherche SES documents. Si tu veux faire une recherche globale quelque soit l'appli, tu utilises Spotlight  de la barre de menu  et non sur la fenêtre d'une appli.
dans ce cas les résultats se présente sous la forme d'une feuille html. en cliquant sur le lien, tu ouvre le fichier.

Apple donnes des exemples  en quicktime
ici


----------



## nicogala (4 Octobre 2004)

Tiens, cet exemple de auto.rtf me fait me poser une question : y a t'il une pondération au niveau de la valeur attribuée au mot rechercé dans le document ? En fait: est-ce que le fait que le mot recherché soit présent dans le nom du fichier va le faire apparaitre en tête de liste par rapport à un fichier où le mot sera seulement dans le contenu du texte ? et ce même si le mot apparait 100 fois ds le fichier dont le titre n'a rien à voir ?
De façon plus générale, quelles sont les régles de présentation des résultats ? sur quoi se base la "pertinence" ? quels sont les critères prépondérents qui passent avant d'autres ? etc...


----------



## Yama (4 Octobre 2004)

ça, sauf si je me trompe, manu ne pourra peut-être pas te répondre avec précision, j'aurais tendance a dire -mais je peux me tromper- qu'Apple garde ça pour elle.


----------



## Manu (4 Octobre 2004)

Vue la longueur du thread, il est bon que je reprécise un certan nombre de choses :

Spotlight est LA technologie développée par Apple pour permettre aux utilisateurs de mieux organiser les documents qu'ils créent sur leur machine. Cette organisation est tributaire d'une certaine discipline de la part des éditeurs de Logiciel d'une part et des utilisateurs d'autre part.

Les éditeurs qui connaissent mieux les documents créés par leur application maitrisent le format de ceux-ci. En outre ils sont  mieux placés pour fournir des informations de type metadata de ces documents. Par exemple une appli de retouche de photo peut fournir en metadonnée des infos sur les couleurs, les filtres utilisés, etc. en plus des traditionnelles infos qui peuvent être gérées par le système à savoir les infos concernant les dates de création, mise à jour etc..

Les utilisateurs en remplissant par exemple des desciptifs de documents correctement, (comme sous Office) et en ajoutant dans les docs des notations utiles.

Toutes ces informations sont utilisées par Spotlight dans l'index du document et permettent de le retrouver plus rapidement.

Pour travailler efficacement sur les documents, Spotlight doit pouvoir lire leur contenu. pour cela les éditeurs, lorsque le  fichier généré par leur appli a un format particulier, doivent fournir à Spotlight des importeurs. Cela leur permet également d'intégrer spotlight à leur appli. Dans ce cas spotlight apparait dans la fenêtre de l'appli comme la zone de saisie de Google dans Safari. le résultat s'affichant dans la fenêtre courante.

Une chose est vraie, et  je m'en apperçois au fur et à mesure que j'utilise Tiger, c'est que je m'organise autrement ou du moins j'acquiers de nouveaux réflexes d'organisation.


----------



## WebOliver (4 Octobre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Spotlight est LA technologie développée par Apple pour permettre aux utilisateurs de mieux organiser les documents qu'ils créent sur leur machine. Cette organisation est tributaire d'une certaine discipline de la part des éditeurs de Logiciel d'une part et des utilisateurs d'autre part.
> 
> Les éditeurs qui connaissent mieux les documents créés par leur application maitrisent le format de ceux-ci. En outre ils sont  mieux placés pour fournir des informations de type metadata de ces documents. Par exemple une appli de retouche de photo peut fournir en metadonnée des infos sur les couleurs, les filtres utilisés, etc. en plus des traditionnelles infos qui peuvent être gérées par le système à savoir les infos concernant les dates de création, mise à jour etc..
> 
> ...



Comme on en avait parlé, pour CoreImage notamment, est-on certain que les gros éditeurs (je pense à Adobe évidemment) intégreront Spotlight à leurs applications?

Concernant Adobe, j'ai des doutes...


----------



## Manu (4 Octobre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Comme on en avait parlé, pour CoreImage notamment, est-on certain que les gros éditeurs (je pense à Adobe évidemment) intégreront Spotlight à leurs applications?
> 
> Concernant Adobe, j'ai des doutes...



Pour Spotlight, je crois qu'ils le feront. C'est tout bonnus pour eux; en outre s'ils ne le font pas il y a toutes les chances que les autres le fasent et ils seront mal. De toute façon je cois que le format des documents adobe sont connus et qu'Apple a déjà des importeurs. Pour PDf  c'est fait puisqu'Apple l'exhibe dans les démos. Pour les formats connus égalements. Donc le boulot d'Adobe est tout à fait formel.

Pour Core image c'est différent car ça touche le coeur de leur métier. Son adoption implique   qu'ils admettent qu'il y ait une sacré différence  entre les versions Mac et Windows de leur logiciel. 

Dans les années où le Mac était la plate-forme dominante pour Adobe, le problème ne se poserait pas mais maintenant?

La balle est en fait dans le camp de Adobe. 

Tu sais le fait de voir  Microsoft  grapillert dans le domaine de la création, ça doit drolement chatouiller Steve Jobs. Et je crois qu'Apple veut de plus en plus montrer que pour tout ce qui touche à la création,  ses solutions sont les meilleures. Ils veulent faire dans d'autres domaines de la création ce qu'ils font pour la vidéo.

Mais ce qui est interessant c'est qu'ils le font en proposant sur la plate-forme des technologies inédites et innovantes.

Car Core image ou Core Vidéo, beaucoup on en certainement pensé mais personne ne l'a fait. 

Franchement quand on voit bien les choses, on s'apperçoit que depuis près de 4 ans, Mac OS X est LE système qui a apporté des innovations comme ne l'a fait aucun autre OS.

En plus ses fondations hyper stables permettent à Apple toutes les fantaisies technologiques pour notre plus grand bonheur. A la longue, nul doute que cela va se savoir. Il n'y a qu'à lire les propos tenus dans les commentaires des sites PC et Windows qui deviennent très élogieux envers ce que fait Apple.

je pense que chez Adobe ce sont des choses qui ne passent pas innapperçues. En tout cas on le souhaite.


----------



## Yama (4 Octobre 2004)

oui mais quel interê aussi, vouloir intégrer chaque technologie à nos soft courant n'est pas forcement une bonne idée.

Pour chercher quoi ?
Si il s'agit de chercher les fichier je pense que Spootlighr finder sera suffisant.
Adobe ne gère pas de base de donnée.
éventuellement dans Golive pour chercher dans un site en particulier qui contiendrait plein de fichier différent..
ou design pour chercher dans les liens d'un document.
je suis pas sur que ce soit très pertinent.


----------



## nicogala (4 Octobre 2004)

...et donc, selon toi Manu, chaque éditeur d'application aurait la possibilité d'organiser la manière qu'aurait Spotliht de chercher dans son appli ? en précisant ou en mettant plus l'accent sur les métadonnées concernant l'image pour un soft photo par ex... et en précisant des règles de recherche spécifique à l'appli ? ou alors Spotlight aurait une seule et unique façon de chercher avec un seul jeu de règles immuables qu'il cherche ds le Finder ou ds n'importe quelle appli ?


----------



## iQuest (4 Octobre 2004)

Version Cue ne pourrait-il pas s'appuyer sur SpotLight ? il créé déjà une multitude de folder pour les package Golive, Illustrator, Indy... Ne pourrait-'il pas gérer également les Sources Clients... à l'aide de la technologie spotlight ?


----------



## Manu (4 Octobre 2004)

Yama a dit:
			
		

> oui mais quel interê aussi, vouloir intégrer chaque technologie à nos soft courant n'est pas forcement une bonne idée.
> 
> Pour chercher quoi ?
> Si il s'agit de chercher les fichier je pense que Spootlighr finder sera suffisant.
> ...


 J'ai la vague impression que vous voyez spotlight comme un simple moyen de recherche de fichiers. Vous en voyez absolument pas l'impact et ce que ça augure. 
 pour être précis, il faut voir spotlight comme une aide 'mémoire'. Exemple de l'uitilisation de spotlight dans une appli: je suis en train de travailler sur un document soudain je m'apperçois que j'ai besoin en fait des préférences que j'avais activer sur un document que j'ai fais il y a quelque mois, une requête Spotlight directement dans l'appli me trouve assez rapidement ce dont j'ai besoin. car noubliez pas que Spotlight indexe les fichiers XML pseudo system comme les préférences. 
 Ce qu'il fait pour les préférences systemes comme ici
 Il  le fait également pour les préférences appli. 

 Spotlight peut même à terme constituer un aide plus interessante que l'aide en ligne surtout quand il s'agit de retrouver 'une action dont le nom figure dans un menu enfoui au second ou troisième niveau.

 en gros Spotlight permettra non seulement de répondre à la question du QUOI, mais également à celle du COMMENT.

 D'aiileurs Steve Jobs l'a illustrer dans la démo de 'comment changer le papier peint' .
 Là c'est pas une recherche de fichier.


----------



## Luc G (4 Octobre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Vue la longueur du thread, il est bon que je reprécise un certan nombre de choses :
> 
> Spotlight est LA technologie développée par Apple pour permettre aux utilisateurs de mieux organiser les documents qu'ils créent sur leur machine. Cette organisation est tributaire d'une certaine discipline de la part des éditeurs de Logiciel d'une part et des utilisateurs d'autre part.
> ...
> Les utilisateurs en remplissant par exemple des desciptifs de documents correctement, (comme sous Office) et en ajoutant dans les docs des notations utiles.



Je suis persuadé de l'intérêt de spotlight mais je pense que ce genre de "contrainte" limite fortement les aspects les plus puissants (ce n'est pas pour ça que ça ne sera pas intéressant mais il ne faut pas rêver non plus) :

j'imagine très mal l'utilisateur lambda s'amuser à remplir des métadonnées lui-même. Pour prendre un exemple simple, je suis sûr à 99% que 99% des gens que je connais n'ont jamais rempli la description de leur document dans office et ne le feront pas plus pour spotlight.



			
				Manu a dit:
			
		

> Une chose est vraie, et  je m'en apperçois au fur et à mesure que j'utilise Tiger, c'est que je m'organise autrement ou du moins j'acquiers de nouveaux réflexes d'organisation.



Toi, oui ; moi peut-être (pas sûr  ) ; dans certains boulots très organisés, c'est tout à fait possible, mais l'utilisateur lambda chez lui ou même au boulot, j'ai plus qu'un gros doute.

Pour que les gens changent d'habitude, il faut en général :
1) qu'ils en voient l'intérêt quasiment avant même de changer d'habitude
2) que le changement ne se traduise pas par trop de travail supplémentaire (le fait qu'on en gagne ailleurs et qu'au bilan on s'y retrouve n'est pas forcément suffisant).

Ou alors, ça se fait dans le long terme.

Et là, je ne vois pas bien ce qui va motiver les gens (du moins la plupart) s'il s'agit simplement de rechercher des documents (sauf boulots spécifiques évidemment). La façon d'organiser les choses est quelque chose de très personnel et comme disait apple à l'époque : c'est à l'ordinateur d'apprendre l'homme et pas l'inverse.   

L'exemple de la recherche sur internet est d'ailleurs assez typique : google a écrasé le marché en simplifiant au maximum la recherche (ce que fait spotlight) mais a aussi habitué, me semble-t-il, les gens à ne pas s'embêter à stocker des adresses de sites, des requêtes, etc. Autant le premier point semble tout à fait dans la philosophie de spotlight, autant le fait de devoir remplir soi-même des métadonnées est absolument antinomique de ça.

Ce n'est pas pour critiquer spotlight mais pour rester modéré sur l'utilisation qui en sera faite. Maintenant, c'est sûr que tant qu'on n'y a pas goûté...


----------



## Manu (4 Octobre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> ...et donc, selon toi Manu, chaque éditeur d'application aurait la possibilité d'organiser la manière qu'aurait Spotliht de chercher dans son appli ? en précisant ou en mettant plus l'accent sur les métadonnées concernant l'image pour un soft photo par ex... et en précisant des règles de recherche spécifique à l'appli ? ou alors Spotlight aurait une seule et unique façon de chercher avec un seul jeu de règles immuables qu'il cherche ds le Finder ou ds n'importe quelle appli ?


 En fait il s'agit pour un éditeur de donner la possibilité de préciser pour un document généré avec son application des infos plus riches et plus ellaborées. jusque là, ces infos n'avaient aucune importance car non exploitées. mais avec spotlight ils deviennent nettement plus importantes. l'éditeur ne spécifie aucune règle car la richesse des métadatas qu'il propose, permettent a Spotlight de fournir un index plus riche. Pour l'utilisateur c'est du bonus. J'ai donné l'exemple de métadonnées qui rapelle les filtres utilisées pour une retouche. Supposons qu'un jour je télécharge un filtre plus ellaboré un Core image unit que je peux appliquer à la place d'un filtre que j'utilise habituellement. Dans ce cas il me suffit de créer avec automator un scénario de remplacement de filtre, ensuite par une requête directe dans mon appli de retouche je crée un dossier intelligent regroupant les documents auxquels j'avais appliqués le filtre que je dois modifier. J'applique mon scénario automator au dossier et le tour est joué.


----------



## iQuest (4 Octobre 2004)

Question idiote, mais Automator peut-il faire un Record, comme Applescript ?


----------



## maousse (4 Octobre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Supposons qu'un jour je télécharge un filtre plus ellaboré un Core image unit que je peux appliquer à la place d'un filtre que j'utilise habituellement. Dans ce cas il me suffit de créer avec automator un scénario de remplacement de filtre, ensuite par une requête directe dans mon appli de retouche je crée un dossier intelligent regroupant les documents auxquels j'avais appliqués le filtre que je dois modifier. J'applique mon scénario automator au dossier et le tour est joué.



Ahhhh, je trouve ce genre d'exemple merveilleux. On plonge dans la science fiction en 10 secondes, sans rechigner, merci manu


----------



## Adrienhb (4 Octobre 2004)

Merci pour tes réponses Manu. 
Mais comme tu le dis, il faudra attendre que l'on ait testé pour voir ce que cela apporte vraiment, car j'ai encore du mal à visualiser ce que cela change.

Et sinon, désolé de remettre cette question sur le tapls, mais comment sélectionne-t-on l'élément recheché? À la souris ou au clavier?

Tcho-o,

A.


----------



## Bobbus (5 Octobre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> car noubliez pas que Spotlight indexe les fichiers XML pseudo system comme les préférences.
> Ce qu'il fait pour les préférences systemes comme ici
> Il  le fait également pour les préférences appli.



Là, ce n'est peut-être pas le meilleur exemple, car la recherche dans les Systems Preferences, bien que présentée sous le nom de Spotlight, n'a absolument rien à voir avec Spotlight et l'indexation de métadonnées. Le mécanisme des Systems Preferences est différent, les développeurs ont seulement précisé pour chaque PrefPane dans un fichier plist un certain nombre d'actions (Changer le fond d'écran, par exemple) et un certain nombre de mots-clefs qui doivent faire apparaître cette action dans le menu (images, photo, bureau, etc...).

Ça n'a absolument rien à voir avec l'indexation de fichiers XML, que Spotlight fait effectivement, mais dont il renvoie les résultats comme ceux d'un fichier 'normal'. Le seul lien entre Spotlight et la recherche dans les SystemPrefs, c'est que Spotlight ajoute à toute recherche qu'il fait les résultats éventuels de la même recherche dans les SystemPrefs. C'est pour ca que quand on tape "Wallpaper", le tableau de bord correspondant apparait (toujours dans une recherche Spotlight).

Mais de la à dire que Spotlight va faire ça automatiquement sur toutes les applis en indexant les fichiers plist....    Après rien n'empêche les éditeurs de mettre en place ce genre de systeme qui n'a rien de sorcier a l'interieur de leur appli, mais bon, on parle d'autre chose dans ce cas....

Bob


----------



## Manu (5 Octobre 2004)

iQuest a dit:
			
		

> Question idiote, mais Automator peut-il faire un Record, comme Applescript ?



Sois tranquille Automator C'EST APPLESCRIPT!!!


----------



## Manu (5 Octobre 2004)

Bobbus a dit:
			
		

> Là, ce n'est peut-être pas le meilleur exemple, car la recherche dans les Systems Preferences, bien que présentée sous le nom de Spotlight, n'a absolument rien à voir avec Spotlight et l'indexation de métadonnées. Le mécanisme des Systems Preferences est différent, les développeurs ont seulement précisé pour chaque PrefPane dans un fichier plist un certain nombre d'actions (Changer le fond d'écran, par exemple) et un certain nombre de mots-clefs qui doivent faire apparaître cette action dans le menu (images, photo, bureau, etc...).
> 
> Ça n'a absolument rien à voir avec l'indexation de fichiers XML, que Spotlight fait effectivement, mais dont il renvoie les résultats comme ceux d'un fichier 'normal'. Le seul lien entre Spotlight et la recherche dans les SystemPrefs, c'est que Spotlight ajoute à toute recherche qu'il fait les résultats éventuels de la même recherche dans les SystemPrefs. C'est pour ca que quand on tape "Wallpaper", le tableau de bord correspondant apparait (toujours dans une recherche Spotlight).
> 
> ...



Spotlight n'indexe pas seulement les métadonnées mais également le contenu. Entre autre celui des fichiers plist. Rien n'interdit ensuite à Apple ou un autre éditeur de jouer sur les termes homonymes (comme pour wallpaper) . Par contre le résultat est présentée non pas sous la forme d'un fichier normal mais  en mettant en surbrillance l'action concernée.
Puisque dans ce cas précis c'est pas un fichier mais une action qui nous interesse. C'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai dit que  la technologie Spotlight sera utilisée en remplacement du système d'aide actuel.


----------



## Manu (5 Octobre 2004)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour tes réponses Manu.
> Mais comme tu le dis, il faudra attendre que l'on ait testé pour voir ce que cela apporte vraiment, car j'ai encore du mal à visualiser ce que cela change.
> 
> Et sinon, désolé de remettre cette question sur le tapls, mais comment sélectionne-t-on l'élément recheché? À la souris ou au clavier?
> ...



La réponse est donnée ici


----------



## Manu (5 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je suis persuadé de l'intérêt de spotlight mais je pense que ce genre de "contrainte" limite fortement les aspects les plus puissants (ce n'est pas pour ça que ça ne sera pas intéressant mais il ne faut pas rêver non plus) :
> 
> j'imagine très mal l'utilisateur lambda s'amuser à remplir des métadonnées lui-même. Pour prendre un exemple simple, je suis sûr à 99% que 99% des gens que je connais n'ont jamais rempli la description de leur document dans office et ne le feront pas plus pour spotlight.



Tu sais il s'uffit  dans un panel de sauvegarde affiché lorsque tu veux fermer un fichier modifié, qu'il y ait une zone de saisie indiquant clairement que les infos permettent de retrouver favilement le fichier pour que l'utilisateur prenne conscience de l'avantage que cela procure et s'y plier. Pour lui la contrainte devient une nécessité.



			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> L'exemple de la recherche sur internet est d'ailleurs assez typique : google a écrasé le marché en simplifiant au maximum la recherche (ce que fait spotlight) mais a aussi habitué, me semble-t-il, les gens à ne pas s'embêter à stocker des adresses de sites, des requêtes, etc.



Justement Spotlight te donne l'occasion de se souvenir des documents plus par leur contenu que par leur nom. Nom assez fantaisiste que l'on a d'ailleurs vite oublié le lendemain. Alors que le contenu en s'en souvient puisque c'est le premier critère de recherche!
Le fait de saisir des infos metadonnées personnel n'est pas plus contraignante que le boulot quia été fait en créant ce document. d'ailleurs lorsqu'on donne un nom a un document en général on pense à son contenu et on donne un nom qui en fait résume notre pensée en moins de quoi? 20 lettres.  (ex : demande de frais d'équipement.doc) 

Alors que la on demande d'écrire sa pensée ( demande de frais d'équipement à la société MALF pour l'aménagement des bureaux 20 rue A Blanqui  paris 12 ème).

Dans le second cas je peux en recherchant les documents concernant l'aménagement des bureaux du 12 ème,  spotlight me sortira ce document cela même si l'adresse ne figure pas dans le contenu de la demande. Alors que l'information inscrite dans la métadonnée est ici pertinente.
Crois moi, lorsqu'il s'agit de quelque chose d'important, les gens font attention. Combien de fois n'as tu pas été énervé par la liste interminable des numérso de page de réponse que te donne Google lorsque ta requête n'est pas précise et se réduit à un ou deux mots. En général au bout de 2 à 3 pages on a toujours pas ce que l'on veut.


----------



## Luc G (5 Octobre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais il s'uffit  dans un panel de sauvegarde affiché lorsque tu veux fermer un fichier modifié, qu'il y ait une zone de saisie indiquant clairement que les infos permettent de retrouver favilement le fichier pour que l'utilisateur prenne conscience de l'avantage que cela procure et s'y plier. Pour lui la contrainte devient une nécessité.
> ...
> Crois moi, lorsqu'il s'agit de quelque chose d'important, les gens font attention. Combien de fois n'as tu pas été énervé par la liste interminable des numérso de page de réponse que te donne Google lorsque ta requête n'est pas précise et se réduit à un ou deux mots. En général au bout de 2 à 3 pages on a toujours pas ce que l'on veut.



Je le redis, je suis persuadé de l'intérêt de spotlight, et qu'il sera d'autant plus utile que les gens seront plus organisés. De même, la recherche dans le contenu est quelque chose que je crois très efficace.

Mais pour les métadonnées à remplir, je doute qu'une majorité des gens s'en servent (et hors boulot, même qu'une minorité significative s'en serve).

Le fait que tu ais une zone de saisie qui s'affiche au moment où tu fermes le fichier a beaucoup plus de chances de faire râler l'utilisateur lambda (à force d'en parler, faudra que je le photographie, celui-là  ). Je suis déjà horripilé par certains messages me demandant de "confirmer" (à titre personnel, je ne parle pas des confirmations d'effacement ou trucs dangereux comme ça que j'ai toujours évité de désactiver : je me méfie de moi-même   ).

Le contenu est une métadonnée pertinente dès qu'il s'agit de texte et, je pense, dans pas mal d'autres cas. Mais la définition de métadonnées par l'utilisateur ne me semble pas une chose facile en général et surtout pas une chose qu'il sera prêt à faire systématiquement.

Et les contraintes qui deviennent nécessité, je trouve ça plus emmerdant qu'autre chose. Il faut laisser (dans le boulot, il peut y avoir quand même des justifications) les utilisateurs s'organiser à leur guise et les aider à rendre efficace leur organisation. La recherche par contenu est un moyen, les métadonnées à remplir peuvent l'être pour certains, sûrement pas pour la majorité. Mais il y a plein de choses intéressantes sur un ordi que n'utiilise pas la majorité des gens. C'est normal, simplement, il vaut mieux ne pas trop s'illusionner sur la façon dont tout un chacun utilise les outils dont il dispose (que ce soit une voiture, un marteau ou un ordinateur). Spotlight semble très bien mais il ne faudrait pas qu'il impose des contraintes aux gens (comme l'abominable petit bonhomme de microsoft qui voulait toujours me donner des astuces, peut-être utiles, mais que je n'avais aucune envie d'entendre).


----------



## Yama (5 Octobre 2004)

ah si j'ai une question encore.

Mais je sais pas si tu pourras répondre car ça doit être à la limite de la NDA.

Il ya un truc qui m'a toujours embêté c'est dans Safari l'impossibilité de chercher dans mes signets.
Spootlight est-il intégré à Safari ?
Peut-on chercher rapidement dans nos signet.
Car si les signets intégraient au moment de leur enregistrement le max de donné d'une page 
on pourrait retrouver des tas de chose.
les signets ne contiennent pas de metadata.

est ce une évolution à prévoir ?
Des dossiers intélligents et une fonction de recherche dans mes quelques 1500 signets seraient les bienvenues


----------



## Luc G (5 Octobre 2004)

Yama a dit:
			
		

> ah si j'ai une question encore.
> 
> Mais je sais pas si tu pourras répondre car ça doit être à la limite de la NDA.
> 
> ...




Tout à fait d'accord, les signets des navigateurs sont a priori des sources d'information très riches pour la recherche. Pouvoir en profiter de façon simple et intelligente serait un gros plus.


----------



## Manu (5 Octobre 2004)

Luc G,

Le fait qu'il yai une zone de saisie pour permettre à l'utilisateur d'y insérer des infos qu'il trouve utiles pour retrouver son document n'est  PAS OBLIGATOIRE.  en outre c'est un exemple que j'ai pris. Moi je le fais parce que justement à force de ne pas le faire je m'apperçois que c'est pénalisant.
Quand je dis que la contrainte devient nécessité, c'est  ce que les utilisateurs à la longue vont le ressentir. Spotlight n'oblige pas les utilisateurs à changer leurs habitudes. Par contre il leur offre un moyen de mieux s'organiser  en faisant un petit effort. Comme tout d'ailleurs.

Spotlight est une technologie avec pas mal d'atouts. Libre à tout un chacun de profiter ou non des possibilités qu'il offre. 

D'ailleurs je suis persuadé que beaucoup achèteront  Tiger mais l'utiliseront comme Panther.
Ce thread a juste pour but non de pousser les gens à utiliser Tiger en modifiant leurs habitudes mais de montrer qu'avec Tiger, Apple introduit des technologies qui a la longue vont changer nos comportements. C'est important car à ma connaissance c'est depuis l'arrivée du Mac qu'Apple introduit une technologie qui va dans ce sens. Jusque là les technologies introduites dans les versions précédentes de Mac OS allait dans le sens de l'amélioration d'un domaine précis. Comme exposé pour résoudre le problème de l'encombrement des écrans. Alors que là ça touche à l'organisation et à la façon d'utiliser l'ordinateur. Je pense que cela valait une réflexion. Bien sûr je ne parie pas sur l'adoption immédiate des apports de Spotlight.


----------



## Luc G (5 Octobre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Alors que là ça touche à l'organisation et à la façon d'utiliser l'ordinateur. Je pense que cela valait une réflexion.



Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, ça vaut largement une réflexion et c'est bien pour ça que j'interviens, pour confronter des idées, pas du tout à titre polémique. Ce sont des problèmes "d'ergonomie" au sens larges (que les spécialistes de la chose ne me tapent pas dessus   ) qui sont effectivement à mon sens très importants.

Apple a toujours accordé une place importante à ces notions d'ergonomie (je m'étais beaucoup intéressé au bouquin sur l'interface utilisateur  qu'avait sorti apple en parallèle avec les inside macintosh) même s'il leur est arrivé de se planter. J'espère que spotlight apportera beaucoup, qu'il amènera les utilisateurs à mieux s'organiser pour profiter des outils mais l'efficacité d'une aide dépend aussi de son acceptabilité. Ce qui me pose question, c'est, au moins sur le problème des métadonnées de l'utilisateur, le fait que ce point risque de n'être bien intégré que par une petite partie des utilisateurs.

Une des forces du mac, enfin il me semble, c'est que le domaine de connaissance que pouvaient partager les utilisateurs pointus et les lambdas était relativement étendu (plus que sous windows en tous cas   ) Un utilisateur averti et un utilisateur basique pouvaient parler et se comprendre sur pas mal de sujets. Par exemple, la gestion d'un truc aussi "merdique" que les extensions restait en relativement accessible au commun des mortels. OSX, au moins au départ, a agrandi le fossé entre les utilisateurs mais en contrepartie a supprimé nombre de problèmes, rendant ce fossé moins gênant. D'ailleurs, sous certains aspects, il y a eu plutôt des progrés (les préférences système me semblent un bon exemple de cette manière de faire). 

J'aimerai qu'apple continue dans cette voie. Les métadonnées en soi ne contredisent pas cette approche mais il y a un risque de séparation entre les "spécialistes" et les autres. C'est sur ce risque que je m'interroge et surtout sur la tendance qui pourrait en résulter.  ça me semble une question ouverte intéressante.

En tous cas, j'achète tiger dès qu'il sort.


----------



## nicogala (5 Octobre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Mais pour les métadonnées à remplir, je doute qu'une majorité des gens s'en servent (et hors boulot, même qu'une minorité significative s'en serve).
> ...
> Le contenu est une métadonnée pertinente dès qu'il s'agit de texte et, je pense, dans pas mal d'autres cas. Mais la définition de métadonnées par l'utilisateur ne me semble pas une chose facile en général et surtout pas une chose qu'il sera prêt à faire systématiquement.
> ...
> Mais il y a plein de choses intéressantes sur un ordi que n'utiilise pas la majorité des gens.


C'est clair, il n'y a qu'a voir dans mon entourage la non-utilisation d'Exposé, du drag'n drop, d'aucun raccourci-clavier etc... principalement à cause de deux points essentiels : le manque d'évidence du bénéfice direct, et la contrainte de se souvenir d'un raccourci ou de comment effectuer telle action (les gens préfèrent avoir le minimum d'actions à se remémorer)   ... par contre le fast-user switching passe très bien car il ne demande pas d'effort supplémentaire par rapport au changement d'utilisateur normal, et qu'il est joli-rigolo etc... c'est triste à dire, mais dès qu'il faut faire le moindre effort, les gens ne suivent plus... à moins que le jeu en vale vraiment la chandelle... en tout cas il va falloir un max de pédagogie sur Spotlight pour que les Lambdas (c'est une grande famille  ) perçoivent un intérêt supérieur à l'effort demandé; le saut technologique est grand, le saut psychologique/exp. utilisateur l'est encore plus ! il n'y a qu'a voir comment nous, Macusers à la pointe de l'actu est de la pratique de Macos avons quelque peu du mal à l'apréhender _a priori_...

[edit]LucG: on a écrit ces deux derniers messages en même temps et : dits avec d'autres mots et sous un angle différent ils disent la même chose


----------



## Floppy (5 Octobre 2004)

A propos de signets, ce que j'aimerais, moi, c'est qu'on puisse lancer une recherche uniquement sur les pages web dont on a un signet.


----------



## Manu (5 Octobre 2004)

Floppy a dit:
			
		

> A propos de signets, ce que j'aimerais, moi, c'est qu'on puisse lancer une recherche uniquement sur les pages web dont on a un signet.


 J'ai pas creusé le problème, mais il me semble que Safari RSS le règle en partie de manière assez élégante en plus.


----------



## Yama (5 Octobre 2004)

et ma question : c'est NDA ?


----------



## Manu (5 Octobre 2004)

Je crois qu'il y a un certain quiproquo là. J'ai parlé des métadata utilisateurs comme exemple d'informations supplémentaires pouvant être utilisées par Spotlight pour indexer un document.

  Dans les documents word, les infos dans les entêtes et pieds de page rentrent dans cette catégorie.

 Le contenu du document, les infos système (date de création, etc), les infos ou métadonnées éditeur sont assez suffisants pour pouvoir retrouver le document à partir d'une requête assez simple.

 Luc G ton exemple de Google est très instructif. En effet avec google, les utilisateurs ont pris l'habitude d'effectuer des recherches en formulant des requêtes simples ou un peu plus éllaborées.

 En gros l'utilisation d'un outil de recherche est entré dans les moeurs. Spotlight arrive donc au moment opportun et ne sera pas perçu comme une grose nouveauté mais une évolution de l'OS qui va dans le bon sens. Assi, je ne me fais aucun soucis quant à son adoption car il est dans l'air du temps.

Il est à noter que ce mouvement a démarré avec l'intégration directement dans les browsers (l'une des applis les plus utilisées ne pas l'oublier), d'une zone permettant de saisir une requête pour effectuer une recherche.

  Cela veut dire que les gens ne seront pas choqués sous Tiger de voir une zone de recherche dans  la fenêtre d'une appli. 

 Plus ils l'utiliseront plus ils en verront l'intérêt. Dès qu'ils s'appercevront que rajouter une petite info peut leur faire gagner du temps, ils renseigneront j'en suis persuadé les descriptifs et autres. Même si ça n'est pas obligatoire.


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Octobre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> La réponse est donnée ici



Par la souris donc. 

Merci en tout cas!

A.


----------



## ithymique (6 Octobre 2004)

- automator est un peu inspiré de stuffit deluxe express PE... qui lui-même... (...?)
- pour microsoft, office recherche dans les fichiers depuis un bail. la vitesse n'a pas toujours été rose selon les OS. mais sur zindozs on peut trier systematiquement toutes les fenêtres alors que dans mac os on est souvent un peu bloqué au niveau de la navigation- spotlight sert-il au moment-d'enregistrer, pour trouver le dossier..?
 sous xp on renonce assez vite à la fonction de recherche. en tout cas, voir fonctionner itunes donne confiance ! il y aura sûrement un itunes 5, encore plus rapide ?
- le plus gênant c'est toujours les petits bugs comme ceux de didier mais la question peut se poser quand même ; profitent-ils des améliorations technologiques (ou sont-ce aux développeurs de terminer le travail ?) ...ou une mise à jour qui supprime  les strings du menu clic droit dans safari (automator permet-il une restauration systeme intelligente). je suis d'accord pour dire que la vraie innovation serait de peaufiner l'interface à l'extrême ; moi aussi j'ai des problèmes d'icônes (->  les icônes seront-ils associés autrement au sein de spotlight pour ne plus disparaître.. ah ah... l'icône ralentit-il spotlight ?), des fichiers .nimportequoi sur mes PC (-> spotlight créera-t-il une seconde génération de fichiers .pasinvisibles pour optimiser sa recherche), je ne sais pas combien de mégas sont disponibles sur le bureau (->la mise à jour des infos en temps réel rend-elle l'estimation par taille instantanées), selon les mises à jour c'est la surprise (-> alors, les applications y sont intégrées ou pas ?), certains dialogues en français manquent depuis peu dans safari (-> tiger est-il optimisé pour les traducteurs bénévoles, installe-t-on encore toutes les langues à chaque installation d'un logiciel), etc.
votez didier -^ et manu -v
si j'avais d'autres questions (mais aucune réponse n'est exigée 
- les effets de transparence seront-ils intégrés aux préférences un peu partout (vive geekbind)
- de nouvelleset plus grandes fenêtres options de présentation et lire les informations me feraient saliver surtout avec un effet 3D  hop      hop    hophop et puis les icones en 256 s'ils sont toujours en 32 dans lire les informations... et puis une taille différente pour chaque icône ? bref tout ceci qui tombe sous le sens, est-il intégré à tiger ou faut-il encore attendre deux ans ?

- d'avis de programmateur sur le fond pas sur la forme (meme si dans programmateur, y'a "amateur"), nonobstant l'avancée technique du code vers la base de données... est-ce qu'à ton avis, une telle base de données est plus stable ? les innovations apportées par tiger te semblent-elles plus plantogènes ou sensibles à l'instabilité et à la destruction... 
par exemple si je copie mes fichiers itunes sans la playlist xml, et les importe depuis un autre mac je n'ai plus le classement et les modifs soigneusement effectuées dans itunes. -> de même les mots-clefs et infos etc. disparaissent-ils en cas de copie et clean install ; sont-ils stockés dans la library de chaque user, dans chaque fichier ? (eventuellement les 2).et puis comment faire avec des logiciels pour panther/jaguar qui ne gèrent pas les mots clefs, peut-on définir ces mots-clefs dans le finder pour les fichiers extraits, sans mise à jour... 

- bonne lecture -


----------



## bebert (7 Octobre 2004)

HAL1 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Personne ne répond à la question de Didier, qui, même si elle est "terre à terre", est tout de même intéressante selon moi.
> 
> ...



Juste une précision : sur Windows, la touche F5 permet de rafraîchir l'affichage.


----------



## bebert (7 Octobre 2004)

Quid des logiciels de sauvegarde, archivage ? Utiliseront-ils la technologie spotlight ?
On va prendre l'habitude de mettre nos fichiers dans un dossier "fourre-tout" et utiliser des listes intelligentes pour les classer, ok. On va faire des sauvegardes incrémentales de notre dossier Home tous les jours sur bande, ok.
Mais tous les jours le contenu des listes changent, soit parce qu'on en crée de nouvelles, soit parce qu'on a modifié des listes existantes, soit on en a supprimé, etc.

Je suppose que le logiciel ne s'embête pas et sauvegarde que les fichiers nouveaux ou modifiés du jour. Mais comment fait-on pour retrouver un fichier disparus depuis longtemps ?

Exemple :

J'archive sur bande tous les fichiers modifiés en 2001.
Plus tard, je m'aperçois que certains fichiers du projet "Toto" manquent car modifiés en 2001.
Que faire ?


----------



## Manu (7 Octobre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Quid des logiciels de sauvegarde, archivage ? Utiliseront-ils la technologie spotlight ?
> On va prendre l'habitude de mettre nos fichiers dans un dossier "fourre-tout" et utiliser des listes intelligentes pour les classer, ok. On va faire des sauvegardes incrémentales de notre dossier Home tous les jours sur bande, ok.
> Mais tous les jours le contenu des listes changent, soit parce qu'on en crée de nouvelles, soit parce qu'on a modifié des listes existantes, soit on en a supprimé, etc.
> 
> ...



Franchement tu demandes un peu trop non?  Si tu archives c'est que tu n'en auras certainement pas besoin. Si par hasard t'as besoin d'un fichier archivé eh bien tu le restore.

Spotlight n'a rien à voir avec une procédure de sauvegarde ou de restoration. 
C'est pas un produit  miracle. 

La seule façon de résoudre ton problème en passant par Spotlight c'est  que tu (ou plutôt l'éditeur de ton soft d'archivage) donne  à spotlight la possibilité de créer un index de tes archives. Auquel cas dans la réponse à ta requête 'toto' il pourra mentionner  les fichiers archivés.

Encore une fois sachez que Spotlight TRAVAILLE A PARTIR DES INDEX. Si  l'éditeur qui fournit le soft d'archivage propose un importeur comme Apple le demande, Spotlight pourra indéxer les fichiers archivés.


----------



## Yama (7 Octobre 2004)

non par contre la question interessante Manu c'est :

devrons attendre une mise a jour des logiciels de sauvegarde paramétrable ou bien peuvent il d'ores et déjà sauvegarder des smarts folder.

ça c'est super interessant. de toute façon si c'est pas aujourd'hui ce sera forcement à l'avenir.
Mais pouvoir faire une synchronisation d'un smartfolder avec un dossier normal sur un DD externe. wooow.

sinon ma question vis à vis de Safari ? Safari / Spootlight, ça marche ou pas


----------



## bebert (7 Octobre 2004)

Merci pour ta réponse, Manu.

J'utilise Retrospect et parfois je dois rechercher un fichier parmi des centaines de milliers, répartis sur plusieurs bandes et ça met un certain temps à chercher. Le logiciel a une fonction Recherche un peu lourde mais puissante qui utilise un fichier d'index. Je pensais à une future version de Retrospect qui utilise la technologie Spotlight.


----------



## je@nnot (7 Octobre 2004)

Je crois que Spotlight est  fait pour des choses simples mais qui restent ennuyantes:

Ex: Que vous uploader un fichier (C.V. pour une offre d'emploi) sur le net ou pour une pièce jointe dans un Mail: aujourd'hui vous clicker et vous vous promenez dans l'ordinateur de dossier en dossier, ce qui peut vite etre un calvaire avec plusieurs disques (quoique déjà pas très ergonomique avec un seul disque)

Alors que si spotlight est intégrer à safari il suffit de taper " C. " oups il à déjà trouvé    vous le selectionné et c'est parti.

L'interet de spotlight est le meme que dans iTunes : Se débarasser du rangement et de cette ennuyante arborescence. (pour l'utilisateur car elle existe mais on la voit plus)


----------



## JediMac (7 Octobre 2004)

Dans la démo de spotlight, on le voit qui sert à trouver très rapidement un fichier ou autre, puis à l'ouvrir. Mais pourra t'on le sélectionner dans la liste et le glisser/déposer sur Mail pour le mettre en pj, ou sur un dossier pour changer son emplacement (même si avec Tiger on se foutra de l'emplacement) ou sur Camino pour ouvrir un favori alors que c'est Safari en butineur par défaut, etc. Mais peut-être que j'en demande trop selon la NDA .


----------



## Yama (7 Octobre 2004)

ça marche ça normelement


----------



## Manu (7 Octobre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ta réponse, Manu.
> 
> J'utilise Retrospect et parfois je dois rechercher un fichier parmi des centaines de milliers, répartis sur plusieurs bandes et ça met un certain temps à chercher. Le logiciel a une fonction Recherche un peu lourde mais puissante qui utilise un fichier d'index. Je pensais à une future version de Retrospect qui utilise la technologie Spotlight.



Effectivement. Retrospect peut créer des index utilisables par Spotlight. Il ne faut pas perdre de vue une chose, Spotlight c'est un ensemble de processus qui bossent en arrière plan à l'affut d'une modification dans le système de fichiers de Tiger.

Si retospect fornit un importateur permettant à Tiger d'indexer les fichiers contenus dans les archives de sauvegarde, et si ces archives sont en ligne, une requête dans Spotlight énumèrera les fichiers archivés satisfaisant la requête.

Encore une fois Spotlight indexe tous les fichiers EN LIGNE c'està dire ceux qui sont sur disques externes, et même ceux qui se trouvent sur une autre machine en réseau et montés en local en NFS.


----------



## Manu (7 Octobre 2004)

je@nnot a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que Spotlight est  fait pour des choses simples mais qui restent ennuyantes:
> 
> Ex: Que vous uploader un fichier (C.V. pour une offre d'emploi) sur le net ou pour une pièce jointe dans un Mail: aujourd'hui vous clicker et vous vous promenez dans l'ordinateur de dossier en dossier, ce qui peut vite etre un calvaire avec plusieurs disques (quoique déjà pas très ergonomique avec un seul disque)
> 
> ...



Je crois que tu es un peu simpliste. Dès que tu uploades ton fichier, c'est qu'il est sur ton disque dur et apparait dans le système de fichiers. A cet instant, Spotlight l'a déjà indexé (s'il est indéxable).. Par une requête dans la zone Spotlight  tu y accèdes automatiquement..


----------



## Manu (7 Octobre 2004)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Dans la démo de spotlight, on le voit qui sert à trouver très rapidement un fichier ou autre, puis à l'ouvrir. Mais pourra t'on le sélectionner dans la liste et le glisser/déposer sur Mail pour le mettre en pj, ou sur un dossier pour changer son emplacement (même si avec Tiger on se foutra de l'emplacement) ou sur Camino pour ouvrir un favori alors que c'est Safari en butineur par défaut, etc. Mais peut-être que j'en demande trop selon la NDA .



Le résultat de Spotlight est un document que tu peux utiliser comme tu le fais habituellement.


----------



## je@nnot (7 Octobre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que tu es un peu simpliste. Dès que tu uploades ton fichier, c'est qu'il est sur ton disque dur et apparait dans le système de fichiers. A cet instant, Spotlight l'a déjà indexé (s'il est indéxable).. Par une requête dans la zone Spotlight  tu y accèdes automatiquement..



Tu n'as pas compris ce que je veux dire: je te parle de la selection du fichier à uploader qui est facilité avec spotlight, de même que la selection d'une piece jointe. Actuellement en recherche d'emploi j'envoi tous les jours énormément de mails et j'upload et je peux te dire que j'en ai marre de me promener dans le finder alors que la saisi de 2 OU 3 lettres suffirait.


----------



## Cricri (7 Octobre 2004)

Est-ce que le possesseur d'un iMac G5 pourra bénéficier des "Core technologies" ? Je ne sais pas très bien ce que c'est mais je me fait déjà du soucis pour mon futur iMac....
Est-ce que vous avez un lien pour comprendre ce dont il s'agit ?


----------



## kisco (7 Octobre 2004)

oui l'iMac G5 pourra utiliser la carte graphique avec core image/video, car elle est dans la liste précisée par Apple


----------



## elebenn (9 Octobre 2004)

Salut Manu, j'ai encore une question sur spotlight.
Voila, prenons iphoto, les titres des photos sont mis, des mots-clés sont attribués. Maintenant, si avec spotlight on marque: "Anniversaire famille", il sera capable de trouver, en plus des dates d'anniversaire du carnet d'adresses et dans ical; et en plus les photos correspondantes dans iphoto, en se servant des mots-clés iphoto (par exemple Anniversaire, famille) et des titres des photos dans ce logiciel?
Ca, ça sera impressionant, autant que le fait qu'il puisse lire à l'intérieur des photos!
Bye


----------



## Manu (11 Octobre 2004)

Je voudrais, pour éclaircir un peu mieux et au vue des questions posées, apporter les précision suivantes:

Spotlight indexe TOUS les fichiers sur des supports internes ou conectés à la machine (disques internes, externe, cd, clé usb, ..etc) et des fichiers du réseau visibles à partir de la machines (montés en NFS).

Chaque document étant crée par une application donnée, Spotlight dispose pour chaque type d'appli de moyen lui permettant de lire dans le fichier et pouvoir l'indexer.

Pour cela Spotlight utilise un importeur

Qu'est-ce-que c'est?

Lorsque le  fichier est basé sur un format standard (pdf, mpg, avi, etc), son importeur est  crée par Apple. Autrement, le concepteur de l'appli peut fournir un importeur.

L'importeur permet d'obtenir des informations sur le fichier . Cela va des infos sur les propriétés techniques de son contenu (par exemple pour une photo les caracteristiques de tirage, d' éclairage, de luminosité, etc) ou des infos plus traditionnelles (date de prise, nom de la photo, etc)

Pour un document texte, l'index est composé de son contenu auquel on a enlevé les mots non significatifs comme les adverbes, etc.

Spotlight est utilisé via une zone de saisie d'une requête située en général en haut à droite dans la fenêtre de l'application. (Comme dans l'iTunes, Safari, etc)

Pour répondre à une requête, Spotlight consulte son index. La forme des  résultats fournis par Spotlight  dépend de l'application à partir de laquelle la requête a été formulée.

La barre de menu principale dispose également une zone de saisie Spotlight présentée par une loupe. 

 La réponse à une requête formulée  dans cette zone, est présentée sous la forme d'un document html regroupant par application, les documents trouvés. Un clic sur le document l'ouvre instantanément.

Un dossier intelligent  contient les fichiers satisfaisant une requête donnée.  Pour archiver les documents satisfaisant une requête, la démarche la plus interesante est :

1 - Créer un dossier intelligent 
2 - Créer un dossier réel avec le même nom
3 - déplacer les fichiers du premier dans le second 
4 - archiver le second et le détruire.

La différence est que le premier est dynamique alors que le second est statique. C'est également un moyen de faire facilement des sauvegardes incrémentales Notament en créant un script  à partir du scénario (1+2+3+4) par Automator et le rejouer .

Si Spotlight est une bonne technologie, il ne fait pas de miracle. Pour l'utiliser à bon escient et lui permettre de faire ce que  VOUS voulez, il faut lui donner un peu plus d'infos.  Vous le faites en alimentant les descriptifs des documents.

Spotlight ne vous empêchera pas d'organiser vos documents comme vous le faites actuellement. Cependant il vous donne le moyen de le faire autrement, et de ne pas être tributaire d'une organisation de type  informatique.

Quand on suit l'évolution de Mac OS X, avec Jaguar, Apple a voulu stabiliser l'OS en le rendant plus réactif avec l'introduction de Quartz extrême pour supporter la lourde gestion de l'activité graphique assez riche de l'interface grphique aqua. 
Avec Panther, Apple a fait évoluer l'interface avec exposé, les technologies core avec webcore (safari), et renforcer les technologies avec l'introduction d'iChat AV etc.

Avec Tiger, Apple veut en fait faire distinguer son OS de son grand rival Windows en renforcant les technologies qui ont fait sa renomée, le graphique et la vidéo en lancant Core Image et Core Vidéo. De même apporter une modification dans  l'utilisation de l'ordinateur en remplacant la multitude des dossiers par des dossiers intelligents et dynamiques.

Toujours dans la meilleure utilisation de l'ordinateur, Apple propose Automator pour permettre à tout un chacun de constituer des scénarios de manipulations parfois complexes  que l'on peut garder sous la forme d'une mini application et que l'on peut partager.

Apple avec Tiger introduit également  une nouvelle classe d'applications  très dynamiques et tirant pleinement profit des formidables ressources de l'internet et accessibles par simple touche fonction. C'est Dashboard. 

Bref les technologies de Tiger permettent aux développeurs de faire évoluer de façon assez significative leurs applications, et aux utilisateurs d'acquerir de nouveaux comportements  allant vers une interaction un peu plus dynamique avec sa machine.


----------



## je@nnot (11 Octobre 2004)

elebenn a dit:
			
		

> Salut Manu, j'ai encore une question sur spotlight.
> Voila, prenons iphoto, les titres des photos sont mis, des mots-clés sont attribués. Maintenant, si avec spotlight on marque: "Anniversaire famille", il sera capable de trouver, en plus des dates d'anniversaire du carnet d'adresses et dans ical; et en plus les photos correspondantes dans iphoto, en se servant des mots-clés iphoto (par exemple Anniversaire, famille) et des titres des photos dans ce logiciel?
> Ca, ça sera impressionant, autant que le fait qu'il puisse lire à l'intérieur des photos!
> Bye



Alors là je ne comprends quels est l'interet ?

iPhoto ne te suffit pas ?

Pourquoi ne pas demander à Spotlight de rechercher les musiques ?


----------



## Manu (11 Octobre 2004)

je@nnot a dit:
			
		

> Alors là je ne comprends quels est l'interet ?
> 
> iPhoto ne te suffit pas ?
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas demander à Spotlight de rechercher les musiques ?



Oui certes mais avec Spotlight, si les paroles de chansons sont liés aux fichiers mp3 ou aac  comme étant des métadonnées, alors  une requête du style   'je prend mon dernier rêve'  va te renvoyer  la chanson 'face à la mer' de Passy et calojero que tu as dans iTunes.. Ce que ne fait pas iTunes actuellement.

Comme je l'ai dit, l'interêt de Spotlight c'est qu'en associant à un fichier des métadonnées assez riches, on peut avoir de sacrés surprises.


----------



## je@nnot (11 Octobre 2004)

Oui tout à fait d'accord avec cet exemple mais là tu parle d'intégration de spotlight dans iTunes ce qui permettrait d'élargir la flexibilité de retrouver un document.

or lui il parlait de Spotlight et d'un résultat de recherche depuis la barre de tache 

J'imagine quand même que spotlight dans la barre des tache ne rendra pas le même résultat que dans une Appi ?

En parlant de ça je viens de remarquer que aujourd'hui on choisi des facilité de recherche : " disques locaux ou par genre ou par artiste"  or Spotlight fonctionne plutot sur une recherche massive et un tri a posteriori 

ex: Recherche d'une chanson:

-Choix du type de recherche ( artiste...) et donc on questionne notre cerveau
-Recherche
-si pas trouvé on requestionne notre cerveau

Or Spotlight:

-on tape ce qui nous vient par la tête (pose pas de question : si c le titre ou un passage de chanson ou le genre )
-après on tri rapidement car les résultats qui arrivent sont des infos que le cerveau va traité pour orienté la recherche.


----------



## Manu (11 Octobre 2004)

En relisant sa question, il me semble qu'il parle des résultats de Spotight dans un contexte multi applis. Je m'explique.
Si tu tapes  "anniversaire de Danni" dans la zone spotlight de la barre des tâches.

spotlight te renvoie :

pour iphoto :  Les photos prise lors de l'anniversaire de danni et portant la mention 'anniversaire danni'

pour addressBook : la photo de Danni  et les notes

L'enrichissement des métadonnées est faite dans les applis. Par exemple dans address book, 'anniversaire de'  est une métadonnée relative à la date de naissance. Cette métadonnée est créée par Apple car c'est un critère important dans l'address Book. De même chaque éditeur pourra enrichir ses métadonnées en utilisant ce principe.

En outre saches je@nnot qu'une recherche dans la zone de la barre des tâches donne le même résultat que pour une appli; puisque la réponse est présentée PAR APPLI.


----------



## elebenn (11 Octobre 2004)

Eh bien écoute je@nnot, je ne pourrais pas mieux expliquer ma pensée que par les mots de Manu!  
C'est, par exemple, le fait que spotlight permette d'aller chercher dans toutes les données de toutes les applications qui lui donne à mes yeux un intérêt si... poussé! Et d'aprés ce qu'il a été dit, ceci est possible, elle est pas belle la (i)vie sur Tiger?


----------



## je@nnot (11 Octobre 2004)

Oulala c'est encore plus bouillant que je ne le pense.


Mais alors si je suis tes dires on pourra chercher une photo dans Spotlight sans qu'iPhoto soit lancer et la déplacer dans un mail ou l'ouvrir avec Aperçu ...

MAIS C'EST GÉNIAL.

Ce threed est en train de me faire réaliser comme c'est loin la sortie de TIGER  :rose:


----------



## iQuest (11 Octobre 2004)

Et la lumière fut !


----------



## alarache62 (12 Octobre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Si Spotlight est une bonne technologie, il ne fait pas de miracle. Pour l'utiliser à bon escient et lui permettre de faire ce que  VOUS voulez, il faut lui donner un peu plus d'infos.  Vous le faites en alimentant les descriptifs des documents.



Justement, j'ai un reproche à faire à Apple:
ils ne nous incite pas assez à entrer des noms précis.

Je m'explique: 
- dans iTunes, s'il on n'est pas relié au Net lors de l'importation d'un CD, il met les fichiers chanson sans titre 1,2? de l'artiste inconnu dès le troisième CD, on ne retrouve plus rien; il devrait nous inviter automatiquement par une boite de dialogue à spécifier le nom de l'artiste et de l'album!
- dans iPhoto, lors de l'importation des photo, pareil, une boite de dialogue automatique permettrait au moins de nommer le rouleau, au mieux de renommer les photos par exemple: mariagemarc1,2? au lier de DCN002569.jpg?
de façon à retrouver directement grace à Spotlight ces photos soit par la date de mariage soit par le nom mariage marc et comme ça ça a pris 2 secondes à préciser le nom des photos et surtout, je n'oublie pas de le faire!
- dans le finder lorsque je crée un nouveau dossier, il devrait directement etre pret à recevoir le nom, passer en mode saisi du nom et non afficher dossier sans titre 1
de même pour une capture d'écran!
- pareil dans toast lorsque je crée un nouveau CD ou un nouveau dossier c'est pas facile pour un novice de le renommer, il faudrait qu'il soit inviter directement à le faire!!

C'est pas comliqué et ça devient indispensable pour Spotlight:
Apple devrait nous obliger à ne pas laisser des fichiers anonymes trainer sur notre disque dur!
C'est super facile à faire ce que je dis et ça correspond à l'esprit Apple: on t'invite automatiquement à entrer un nom! même des logiciels PC le fond mieux!?

J'espère avoir été clair, et que quelqu'un à Cupertino m'aura lu


----------



## Manu (12 Octobre 2004)

je@nnot a dit:
			
		

> Oulala c'est encore plus bouillant que je ne le pense.
> 
> 
> Mais alors si je suis tes dires on pourra chercher une photo dans Spotlight sans qu'iPhoto soit lancer et la déplacer dans un mail ou l'ouvrir avec Aperçu ...
> ...


 Comme je l'ai dit auparavant, il y a mieux. On peut dès la réception d'un appel sur son mobile, intercepter par bluetooth le nom de l'appelant, lancer l'address book pour afficher la photo de ce dernier, puis lancer une requête dans la zone spotlight de la barre des tâches avec son nom. Du coup on a dans le résultat fourni par Spotlight, tous les documents relatifs à ce correspondant. ses dernières correspondances dans Mail, les rendez-vous avec lui dans iCal, les derniers documents échangés avec lui.  On peut même aavec automator créer un scénario qui ouvre ces documents puis lance exposé pour avoir le tout sous les yeux. on peut alors entamer la discussion. Pas mal non?

 Il y a plein d'autres choses que l'on peut faire.


----------



## je@nnot (12 Octobre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Comme je l'ai dit auparavant, il y a mieux. On peut dès la réception d'un appel sur son mobile, intercepter par bluetooth le nom de l'appelant, lancer l'address book pour afficher la photo de ce dernier, puis lancer une requête dans la zone spotlight de la barre des tâches avec son nom. Du coup on a dans le résultat fourni par Spotlight, tous les documents relatifs à ce correspondant. ses dernières correspondances dans Mail, les rendez-vous avec lui dans iCal, les derniers documents échangés avec lui.  On peut même aavec automator créer un scénario qui ouvre ces documents puis lance exposé pour avoir le tout sous les yeux. on peut alors entamer la discussion. Pas mal non?
> 
> Il y a plein d'autres choses que l'on peut faire.




Arrete Manu je vais mourrir d'impatience


----------



## nicogala (15 Octobre 2004)

tè Manu, deux question me viennent concernant Dashboard:

Première et très importante : Apple a t'elle prévu un cinquième coin d'écran ? ... bah oui quoi y'a déjà 3 coins pour Exposé et un pour l'économiseur d'écran... qu'est il prévu pour Dashboard ?

Seconde question : Dashboard est prévu pour acceuillir "plein de gadgets" que l'on pourra récupérer par centaines sur le net, et même faire soi-même !!! c'est bien, mais est-ce que mon 15" affichera idéalement une centaine de gadgets ? qu'est il prévu à ce niveau ? en fait est ce qu'il est prévu plusieurs réglages ou configurations ? ou même onglets? par ex: une config "travail" avec comme gadgets la calculette, les cours de la bourse, des aide-mémoire et un rappel d'agenda du jour ; puis une config "détente" avec un puzzle, un démineur, la télécommande iTunes et une webcam de coucher de soleil à Tahiti ... plus d'autres configs spécifiques à tels besoin...    c'est prévu ça ? ou sinon, est-ce possible et envisageable ?


----------



## Manu (16 Octobre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> tè Manu, deux question me viennent concernant Dashboard:
> 
> Première et très importante : Apple a t'elle prévu un cinquième coin d'écran ? ... bah oui quoi y'a déjà 3 coins pour Exposé et un pour l'économiseur d'écran... qu'est il prévu pour Dashboard ?


 Dashboard est associé à une seule touche fonction (PF9 par ex) pour le faire apparaitre et le faire disparaitre.



			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Seconde question : Dashboard est prévu pour acceuillir "plein de gadgets" que l'on pourra récupérer par centaines sur le net, et même faire soi-même !!! c'est bien, mais est-ce que mon 15" affichera idéalement une centaine de gadgets ? qu'est il prévu à ce niveau ? en fait est ce qu'il est prévu plusieurs réglages ou configurations ? ou même onglets? par ex: une config "travail" avec comme gadgets la calculette, les cours de la bourse, des aide-mémoire et un rappel d'agenda du jour ; puis une config "détente" avec un puzzle, un démineur, la télécommande iTunes et une webcam de coucher de soleil à Tahiti ... plus d'autres configs spécifiques à tels besoin... c'est prévu ça ? ou sinon, est-ce possible et envisageable ?


 La liste des widgets est listée dans un cadre que l'on peut agrandir. Pour l'instant il n'y a rien de prévu pour les regrouper par catégories. Soit Apple y pensera soit ce seront des développeurs tierce qui pourront fournir des plugins pour le faire. C'est en effet une bonne idée.
 Je crois que la version actuelle est loin de la version finale qui sera nettement meilleure.


----------



## maousse (20 Octobre 2004)

un nouvel article d'apple à propos de Tiger, sur l'adc, ainsi que le début du pack "Tiger Early Start Kit for Developers", à 500$ :
http://developer.apple.com/macosx/tiger/index.html


----------



## Manu (20 Octobre 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> un nouvel article d'apple à propos de Tiger, sur l'adc, ainsi que le début du pack "Tiger Early Start Kit for Developers", à 500$ :
> http://developer.apple.com/macosx/tiger/index.html



En effet Apple confirme un peu  ici  tout ce qui a été dit dans ce thread. Pour ceux que cela interesse, Apple pour la première fois parle de Core Data, technologie que j'avais abordée et qui est plutôt orientée développeur.  Comme je l'avais dit et Apple le confirme dans cet article, Tiger est pour les développeurs une avancée hyper importante car quasiment tous les compartiments de l'OS ont évolué de façon significative. Cela permet en fait aux développeurs de sortir entre la mi-2005 et 2006 de nouvelles versions de leurs applications. Toutes les applications sont touchées. Apple lui même a du pain sur la planche car Tiger embarquera certainement un iLife version 5.
Je le souligne encore une fois,  que si franchement l'ensemble des  développeurs joue le jeu, on verra  à partir de l'an prochain de très belles applis. Avec Tiger, le mac se différentie de façon plus nette encore du PC.


----------



## jeromemac (20 Octobre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> En effet Apple confirme un peu  ici  tout ce qui a été dit dans ce thread. Pour ceux que cela interesse, Apple pour la première fois parle de Core Data, technologie que j'avais abordée et qui est plutôt orientée développeur.  Comme je l'avais dit et Apple le confirme dans cet article, Tiger est pour les développeurs une avancée hyper importante car quasiment tous les compartiments de l'OS ont évolué de façon significative. Cela permet en fait aux développeurs de sortir entre la mi-2005 et 2006 de nouvelles versions de leurs applications. Toutes les applications sont touchées. Apple lui même a du pain sur la planche car Tiger embarquera certainement un iLife version 5.
> Je le souligne encore une fois,  que si franchement l'ensemble des  développeurs joue le jeu, on verra  à partir de l'an prochain de très belles applis. Avec Tiger, le mac se différentie de façon plus nette encore du PC.



que du bonheur quoi!!!!

"ko$oft START your photocopiers" prend tout son sens  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## naas (21 Octobre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Je le souligne encore une fois,  que si franchement l'ensemble des  développeurs joue le jeu, on verra  à partir de l'an prochain de très belles applis. Avec Tiger, le mac se différentie de façon plus nette encore du PC.


Selon toi manu, quels sont les chances / risques, eventuels blocages qui pourraient influer sur l'adhésion des dits développeurs ?


----------



## Orphanis (21 Octobre 2004)

Bonsoir, 

Qu'est-ce qui ne passera pas concrétement sur un ibook 12" 1,2 ghs? Les gadgets? Le système complet? Vaudrait-il le coup de l'acheter pour une config comme celle là?


----------



## Manu (21 Octobre 2004)

Orphanis a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui ne passera pas concrétement sur un ibook 12" 1,2 ghs? Les gadgets? Le système complet? Vaudrait-il le coup de l'acheter pour une config comme celle là?



Apple publie 
sur cette page en bas à droite 
la liste des cartes tirant profit de Core image/vidéo.
Autrement le système fonctionnera sur  ton ibook 12 mais ne tirera pas profit de la puissance de Core image.


----------



## nicogala (21 Octobre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Selon toi manu, quels sont les chances / risques, eventuels blocages qui pourraient influer sur l'adhésion des dits développeurs ?


 Pour réagir là-dessus, j'ai lu les réactions aux 10 ans d'OpenStep (dis Manu, c'est quoi OpenStep par rapport à MacOsX ?) sur Linuxfr.org et force est de constater que le tendance semble être au désintérêt de l'objective-c de la part des dévelopeurs du monde libre...non ?


----------



## Manu (22 Octobre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Pour réagir là-dessus, j'ai lu les réactions aux 10 ans d'OpenStep (dis Manu, c'est quoi OpenStep par rapport à MacOsX ?) sur Linuxfr.org et force est de constater que le tendance semble être au désintérêt de l'objective-c de la part des dévelopeurs du monde libre...non ?



NeXT la Société créée par Steve Jobs avait développé un OS  NeXTSTEP et un environnement de développement sous la forme de frameworks  NeXTSTEP.

Par la suite quand NeXT a abandonné la fabrication des machines pour se consacrer au développement pour promouvoir leur OS et son environnement de développement objet qui à cette époque était largement en avance de tout ce qui existait, Ils on appelé  OpenSTEP l'ensemble OS+ Environnement de développement.

Open parce qu'il était porté sur plusieurs plateformes. L'OS OpenSTEP était porté sur X86 tandis que l'environnement de développement OpenSTEP était porté sur Solaris, Hp-UX, Windows avec comme langage de développement Objective-C. 

Quelque temps après, Apple a racheté NeXT. L'OS openSTEP rebaptisé Rhapsody a donc été  porté sur Mac PowerPC. 

Lorsque Steve Jobs a repris les rennes d'Apple, il a réorganisé les équipes de développement et revu la startégie OS d'Apple. Le successeur de Mac OS 9 fut alors appelé Mac OS X et l'environnement de développement  autrefois OpenSTEP fut alors rebaptisé Cocoa ( cacao) pour faire un pied de nez à Sun qui a appelé son framework  de développement orienté objet Java qui comme on le sait veut dire café.

On a souvent parlé de l'abandon d'objective-C. Mais pour Apple c'est un bon environnement de développement objet qui rivalise largement avec java et même possède un certain avantage sur ce dernier. 

Personnellement, j'ai abordé plus facilement la programmation orienté objet avec cocoa qu'avec java. En effet cocoa combine les avantages de Smalltalk qui est la référence des langages orientés objets et celui du langage C. Toute personne connaissant le C peut faire de l'objective-C.

Cocoa sur Mac OS X est hyper solide car les apis qui datent des années 80 donc bien avant Java, sont plus matures et plus solides. D'ailleurs sous mac OS X, certaines apis Java (notamment celles traitant des éléments de l'interface graphiques), sont en fait encapsulées par des apis cocoa qui sont plus mûres et surtout tirent profit de manière native des technologies quartz.

C'est la raison pour laquelle toute appli java ayant une interface graphique est flamboyante sur Mac os X que sur n'importe quell autre OS. Même celui de Sun.


----------



## ed71 (22 Octobre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Apple publie
> sur cette page en bas à droite
> la liste des cartes tirant profit de Core image/vidéo.
> Autrement le système fonctionnera sur  ton ibook 12 mais ne tirera pas profit de la puissance de Core image.



il est noté surtout, que pour les cartes citées, ce sera 100% et pour les autres et plus anciennes, coreimage s'adaptera..


----------



## Manu (25 Octobre 2004)

Je voudrais revenir sur un aspect de Tiger que beaucoup ne semblent pas appercevoir le changement de comportement qu'il introduira. 

C'est Automator. 

Un rappel : Sur Mac, il existe une technologie qui permet d'automatiser certaines tâches soit en raison de leur complexité soit en raison de leur caractère répétitif. C'est Applescript.

Il  est d'ailleurs assez courant de trouver  dans les grands centres de Pré-press des pages  de  scénarios en Applescript pour automatiser des enchainement de tâches  que l'on désigne souvent par le nom anglais workflow. (ex : certaine animations météo sur les chaines de TV).

Pour faire la même chose, un utilisateur quelconque devait apprendre Applescript. ce qui n'est pas aussi simple. L'arrivée d'Automator change vraiment TOUT.

Automator c'est Applescript fait GRAPHIQUEMENT!  evec en plus le moyen d'intervenir pour saisir des données paramètres à certaines étapes.

Toutes les applis scriptables apparaitront dans automator . Un clic sur l'icône de l'appli donne la liste exhaustive de toutes les actions que l'on peut faire. On peut donc définir un scénario qui permet d'enchainer les actions de plusieurs applications. Une fois terminé, on peut sauvegarder le résultat du scénario soit sous forme d'une appli, soit sous la forme d'un script Applescript.

De plus on peut l'envoyer par mail à un pote. Voici là également une technologie de Tiger qui engendrera une multitude de petits scripts sur le web. Tout comme Dashboard avec ses widgets.

Un des aspects interessants de Tiger c'est que  c'est le premier OS sur Micro qui sensibilise l'utilisateur sur l'organisation de sa façon de travailer sur ordinateur. Car là on passe du statut d'un utilisateur passif à celui d'un utilisateur très actif.

En gros tout ce qui est dans l'ordinateur est l'image de votre façon de travailler et de vous organiser. Cela parait assez curieux car cela arrive au moment où le Mac passe du statut d'une machine mono-utilisateur à une machine véritablement multi-utilisateurs par son OS unix.
En fait la magie du user switching va permettre de basculer quasiment d'une machine à une autre. C'est à dire de switcher entre deux environnements organisés autrement sur une MÊME machine Curieux hein?? C'est l'effet Tiger.


----------



## groumpf (25 Octobre 2004)

Quelles applis sont scriptables à l'heure actuelle ?
photoshop ?
office ?
quicktime ?
les éditeurs devront faire leurs scripts ou tout un chacun pourra en faire pour une applis ?
On pourra dans automator importer des scripts donc ?

Y a t'il des tags dans un script ? genre je cherche le script qui fait je ne sais quoi dans word puis dans iDVD et .......????..... et safari ... mais qui n'utilise pas iphoto.
Pourra t'on chercher cela via spotlight ?

... et sinon peux tu Manu nous parler plus de Dashboard par rapport à Konfabulator .... et est ce que des widgets novateurs sont en cours de développement ... est ce que un widget peut être une appli complexe ? ou est ce que une certaine lourdeur est vite atteinte ...
Merci


----------



## Manu (25 Octobre 2004)

groumpf a dit:
			
		

> Quelles applis sont scriptables à l'heure actuelle ?
> photoshop ?
> office ?
> quicktime ?
> ...



Toutes les grosses applis sous Mac OS X sont scriptables.  tout un chacun pourra faire des applis ou scripts automator. Automator est fait pour les utilisateurs. 



			
				groumpf a dit:
			
		

> Y a t'il des tags dans un script ? genre je cherche le script qui fait je ne sais quoi dans word puis dans iDVD et .......????..... et safari ... mais qui n'utilise pas iphoto.
> Pourra t'on chercher cela via spotlight ?


Oui tu peux utiliser Sopotlight  pour la recherche.




			
				groumpf a dit:
			
		

> ... et sinon peux tu Manu nous parler plus de Dashboard par rapport à Konfabulator .... et est ce que des widgets novateurs sont en cours de développement ... est ce que un widget peut être une appli complexe ? ou est ce que une certaine lourdeur est vite atteinte ...
> Merci



Dashboard utillise les effets à la exposé. Avec la même touche fonction, tu fais apparaitre et disparaitre la fenêtre contenant les widgets. Oui des widgets sont en cours de développement soit par Apple soit par des fans du Mac. Pour développer des widgets, une connaissance de  html, de  JavaScript suffit. Celui qui a déjjà développé des pages html peut se lancer.  On utilise WebKit pour développer des widgets.
C'est pas une appli complexe et les widgets ne sont pas forcément gourmandes. Ce qui est surtout sympa c'est qu'avec WebKit, Apple a ajouter des commandes JavaScript  pour directement produire des mini pages web qui  ont un rendu à la quartz et donc profite pleinement des qualités de aqua avec des effets visuels du plus bel effet. 
Il semble d'ailleurs qu'Apple bosse avec les gars d'Opera, Firefox etc pour standardiser cette techno.
En utilisant Core Data, on peut produire des widgets d'une puissance epoustouflante.

C'est pas pour rien qu'Apple fait tout pour attirer plus de développeurs avec l'offre Tiger early Start Kit. En effet Tiger offre des possibilités et une richesse de développement que  ne le fait aucune autre plateforme.
.


----------



## Manu (25 Octobre 2004)

Apple  est en rain de mener une grosse campagne aux etats unis pour faire découvrir Tiger aux développeurs . 

Dommage que cela ne se passe qu'aux US. A quand la même opération en France?

C'est  ici  et les sessions

ici 


Quand je vous disais que cet OS est l'une des plus importantes versions de Mac  OS !!


----------



## groumpf (25 Octobre 2004)

L'usage de automator semble bien me plaire
son utilisation semble néanmoins soumis à la possession des scripts simples liés à chaque application.
Par exemple si je veux automatiser une extraction de base de donnée ... un transfert vers excel et la réalisation de n courbes avec une certaine mise en forme puis leur impression avec ajustement sur 1 page par 1 page ...
ca va nécessiter l'imbrication de bcp de scripts et d'autres avec boite de dialogue ... 
penses tu que les éditeurs fourniront leurs set ou bien faudra il écumer les sites pour les trouver ??? Vont ils jouer le jeu ??? Y a t'il déjà des signes positifs ???
Et même si ils existent ces scripts ... un programme comme excel est relativement complexe ... spotlight est il ou sera il intégré dans automator sachant que le nb de scripts va vite grossir ...
Enfin penses tu que les actions programmées dans automator pourront être d'une réelle complexité ou bien ce logiciel restera pour les débutants ... 

Un script complexe risque bien de pouvoir tuer des petits programmes présents sur la plate forme ... sauf qu'un script n'a pas l'apparence d'une application ... peut être dans une prochaine version la programmation d'interface for the rest of us...

Merci Manu pour ce super fil


----------



## groumpf (25 Octobre 2004)

Au fait ... sera il possible d'imbriquer un script fini dans un script en construction dans automator ... genre j'ai fait un script pour une mise en page particulière dans excel et je veux le récupérer pour un autres script en construction ???


----------



## Manu (25 Octobre 2004)

Je le répète encore une fois. L'utilisation de Automator fait abstraction des scripts. Voici l'interface d'automator






L'interface est divisée en deux parties.

En haut à gauche les icônes des applications disponibles sur ta machine. En cliquant sur une icône, (en bleu), dans la zone en bas tu obtiens la liste de toutes les actions que tu peux faire avec ton appli. Ce sont ces actions que tu utilises. Lorsque tu cliques sur une action, tu obtiens dans la zone en bas la description de cete action.

La zone à droite te sers à enchainer tes actions c'est la zone  scénario. Pour enchainer les actions, tu choisis une action à gauche et par drag and drop tu la déposes dans la zone scénario. L'action se présente sous la forme d'une bulle contenant éventuellement une ou plusieurs zones de saisie.
Tu peux ensuite choisir une autre appli à gauche puis une action que tu déplaces toujours par drag and drop dans la zone scénario. Dans ce cas il se forme une sorte d'entonnoir qui lie les deux actions pour montrer que des données sont passées à l'action suivante.

Dans chaque bulle on a le numéro de l'action.

Une fois ton scénario terminé, le bouton vert tout en haut te permet d'exécuter ton scénario. Ensuite tu peux le sauvegarder soit sous forme de script soit sous forme d'une application.

Quand je parle d'actions d'une application, c'est vraiment TOUTES les actions. Par exemple pour Excel, tu auras l'action copier le contenu d'une cellule, suprimer une ligne, etc. Bref les actions que tu fais dans excel quand tu bosses sur un document sont TOUTES listées.
Donc avec automator tu ne parles pas de scripts  à écrire mais de scripts à produire graphiquement.
La majorité des applications sur Mac sont scriptables donc elles apparaitront dans Automator.


----------



## nicogala (25 Octobre 2004)

Et sinon Manu, au sujet du désintérêt pour l'objective-c de la part des développeurs du monde libre ? quel est ton avis là-dessus ? apparemment il reste très difficile de les convaincre, du fait des difficultés de portage sous Linux... ce qui limite à des personnes qui ne s'intéresseraient qu'à MacOsX... et pas à des softs multi-plateforme... c'est ce que j'ai retenu de la lecture du forum que je cites plus haut...


----------



## Manu (25 Octobre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon Manu, au sujet du désintérêt pour l'objective-c de la part des développeurs du monde libre ? quel est ton avis là-dessus ? apparemment il reste très difficile de les convaincre, du fait des difficultés de portage sous Linux... ce qui limite à des personnes qui ne s'intéresseraient qu'à MacOsX... et pas à des softs multi-plateforme... c'est ce que j'ai retenu de la lecture du forum que je cites plus haut...



C'est un problème connu. Le développement en Objective-c reste dans la sphère Mac OS X et GNUStep. 
Ce qu'il y a c'est que objective-c est un langage qui te permet de comprendre les concepts orienté objet mieux que le C++ et java. En gros celui qui fait de l'objective-c (cocoa) programmera mieux en Java par  exemple.

L'environnement de dev qui permet d mieux tirer profit de toutes les subtilités de Mac Os X c'est cocoa objective-c car les apis sont très très solides et matures. ils datent quand même de 1988 alors que le C++ n'existait pas encore,  et encore moins Java.

D'ailleurs tout le boulot que fait Apple en ce moment c'est d'aligner les apis Carbon (utilisées dans la majorité des applis mac)  sur cocoa. C'est un réel bonheur de faire du cocoa sur Mac OS X. On fait véritablement de la Programmation. D'ailleurs les technos les plus avancées de XCode c'est pour Cocoa.

Core Data par exemple c'est une technologie qui était auparavant utilisée dans WebObjects objective-c ou Java et qui utilisait de grosses bases de données Oracle et consort,  et que Apple veut utiliser pour développer  sur Mac OS X  client. Tout cela étant rendu possible par l'arrivée de SQLite qui offre un moteur d'une base de données  relationelle dans un banal fichier!!!
Cela veut dire que tu peux porter une grosse appli WebObjects sur Tiger avec éventuellement  comme interface web, une widget s'exécutant dans Dashboard et accédant à des données stockées dans un fichier qui est en fait une base de données relationnelle SQLite. Epoustouflant non?


----------



## elebenn (25 Octobre 2004)

On parle souvent de Core Image, mais je n'arrive pas à comprendre ce que ça changera pour les utilisateurs lambda, c'est à dire qui ne sont pas développeurs.
A part l'effet watering de dashboard, qu'est ce que ça permettrait?


----------



## WebOliver (25 Octobre 2004)

elebenn a dit:
			
		

> On parle souvent de Core Image, mais je n'arrive pas à comprendre ce que ça changera pour les utilisateurs lambda, c'est à dire qui ne sont pas développeurs.
> A part l'effet watering de dashboard, qu'est ce que ça permettrait?



Peut-être devrais-tu parcourir ce sujet: Impact de Core Image dans Tiger : phénoménal !


----------



## Manu (25 Octobre 2004)

elebenn a dit:
			
		

> On parle souvent de Core Image, mais je n'arrive pas à comprendre ce que ça changera pour les utilisateurs lambda, c'est à dire qui ne sont pas développeurs.
> A part l'effet watering de dashboard, qu'est ce que ça permettrait?


 Pour comprendre l'importance de Core Image, il faut voir la démo de Phil Schiller dans la video quicktime de la keynote de S Jobs à la WWDC 

 Avec Core Image, Apple offre en standard aux développeurs d'applis graphiques des filtres, et autres effets spéciaux qui prennet d'habitude aux développeurs beaucoup de temps à coder. De plus ces effets tirent profit de la puissance sans cesse grandissante des cartes graphiques. puissance qui jusque là n'était pas vraiment utilisée. En gros Core Image fourni à Adobe la moitié du travail à faire sur ses softs (Photoshop, Illustrator). Il reste l'autre moitié pour peaufiner l'interface.
 D'ailleurs le soft Motion d'Apple est en fait une démo bien léché de core Image/Vidéo. En définitive si Adobe utilise Core Image dans la prochaine version de Photoshop, la version Windows prendra un coup de vieux d'au moins 10 ans! et sera pour un utilisateur sans intérêt. Rien que ça!


----------



## Nathalex (25 Octobre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Quand je parle d'actions d'une application, c'est vraiment TOUTES les actions. Par exemple pour Excel, tu auras l'action copier le contenu d'une cellule, suprimer une ligne, etc. Bref les actions que tu fais dans excel quand tu bosses sur un document sont TOUTES listées.
> Donc avec automator tu ne parles pas de scripts  à écrire mais de scripts à produire graphiquement.
> La majorité des applications sur Mac sont scriptables donc elles apparaitront dans Automator.



Question naïve : on peut mettre des conditions, des boucles dans ce genre de scripts ?


----------



## kisco (25 Octobre 2004)

autre question sur Automator :

disons que je fais un script qui utilise iPhoto, iCal puis Mail.

quelle sera la différence de "l'exporter" en Application ou en Script ?

que se passe-t-il quand j'utilise mon application/script créée ? Cela ouvrira iphoto ical et mail ? ou tout sera transparent ?

Merci encore Manu!


----------



## Manu (26 Octobre 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> autre question sur Automator :
> 
> disons que je fais un script qui utilise iPhoto, iCal puis Mail.
> 
> ...


 Lorsque tu choisis une action d'une application  quelconque, automator pour l'exécuter lancera cette application automatiquement et la fermera une fois l'action terminée. Sauf si l'action suivante utilise la même appli.


----------



## groumpf (27 Octobre 2004)

Dis moi Manu,
est ce que spotlight va permettre de supprimer le dossier (à la con) iphoto qui est bordélique à souhait ....
En lançant iphoto, iphoto devrait afficher les images issus d'une recherche spotlight sur l'ensemble des fichiers images du disque ... on pourrait ainsi mettre des photos n'importe où sur le disque ... un dossier intelligent iphoto organisé comme le classement iphoto pourrais être généré automatiquement à la rigueur et pointerait vers les fichiers éparpillés sur le disque, ceci permettant d'accéder depuis word par exemple à une arborescence simple pour l'insertion d'une photo contrairement à aujourd'hui.

Est ce que ce travail est en cours tu penses ?

Même problème avec itunes qui nécessite une importation lourdingue .... doublons ...


----------



## WebOliver (27 Octobre 2004)

groumpf a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi Manu,
> est ce que spotlight va permettre de supprimer le dossier (à la con) iphoto qui est bordélique à souhait ....
> En lançant iphoto, iphoto devrait afficher les images issus d'une recherche spotlight sur l'ensemble des fichiers images du disque ... on pourrait ainsi mettre des photos n'importe où sur le disque ... un dossier intelligent iphoto organisé comme le classement iphoto pourrais être généré automatiquement à la rigueur et pointerait vers les fichiers éparpillés sur le disque, ceci permettant d'accéder depuis word par exemple à une arborescence simple pour l'insertion d'une photo contrairement à aujourd'hui.
> 
> ...



Remarque intéressante. On pourrait continuer à tout de même ranger ses photos, ses musiques où bon nous semble... tout en utilisant Spotlight pour la recherche et ne plus se soucier alors de l'emplacement des fichiers (qui garde tout de même son importance à mes yeux).


----------



## Manu (27 Octobre 2004)

groumpf a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi Manu,
> est ce que spotlight va permettre de supprimer le dossier (à la con) iphoto qui est bordélique à souhait ....
> En lançant iphoto, iphoto devrait afficher les images issus d'une recherche spotlight sur l'ensemble des fichiers images du disque ......



Figures-toi que c'est l'une des utilisations qu'Apple conseille aux développeurs. Que leur appli passe par  des apis spotlight pour recenser les documents gérés par leur appli pour les présenter à l'utilisateur lorsque celui-ci par exemple fait ouvrir.. par le Menu Fichier. 

J'imagine  que les applis d'Apple comme iPhoto, etc le feront. 

En effet Spotlight est également uitilisé par les applis pour les mêmes raisons qu'un utilisateur, recherche d'un document à traiter.

Par contre Apple appelle à se limiter au  home de l'utilisateur et non à l'ensemble du disque dur. Ne l'oublions pas Mac OS X est multi-utilisateurs.  Chacun gère ses photos à sa façon hein?


----------



## groumpf (28 Octobre 2004)

Manu peux tu m'expliquer la différence de résultat entre une recherche de paris dans le finder et une recherche de paris dans le truc bleu en haut à droite. *J'ai vu dans une conférence qu'on peut organiser le résultat de la recherche ... mais si c'est juste ça pourquoi ne pas l'avoir intégré au finder ???
Ce choix me parait bizare !
Est ce pour éviter de devoir ouvrir le finder ? sachant qu'il faut également ouvrir cette zone de recherche ...
Pourquoi ne pas intégrer cette zone dans le finder et faire en sorte que celui ci s'ouvre si une chaine de caractère différente d'un raccourci clavier est saisie.
Steve Jobs disait que certains n'utiliserait même plus le finder ... il avoue par la qu'un problème net d'ergonomie de MAC OS X existe.
Qu'en est il par rapport à ton utilisation ?

Pour ma part je pense que la fusion des 2 sera pour le prochain ... disons léopard


----------



## Manu (29 Octobre 2004)

groumpf a dit:
			
		

> Manu peux tu m'expliquer la différence de résultat entre une recherche de paris dans le finder et une recherche de paris dans le truc bleu en haut à droite. *J'ai vu dans une conférence qu'on peut organiser le résultat de la recherche ... mais si c'est juste ça pourquoi ne pas l'avoir intégré au finder ???
> Ce choix me parait bizare !
> Est ce pour éviter de devoir ouvrir le finder ? sachant qu'il faut également ouvrir cette zone de recherche ...
> Pourquoi ne pas intégrer cette zone dans le finder et faire en sorte que celui ci s'ouvre si une chaine de caractère différente d'un raccourci clavier est saisie.
> ...


 Attention Spotlight est une technologie utilisable par toutes les applications. cela veut dire que toute application supportant spotlight, comporte dans sa fenêtre principale une zone de saisie spotlight permettant de rechercher des documents utilisables dans cette application.
 La zone de saisie dans la barre de menu s'applique au système entier. C'est la raison pour laquelle toute recherche effectuée à partir de cette zone permet de retrouver  TOUS les documents qui satisfont au critère saisi. Ces documents sont classés par Application.


----------



## nicogala (29 Octobre 2004)

en fait, comme le pomme+F actuel : dans Safari il cherche dans la page affichée, dans Stickies il cherche dans les notes etc... alors que dans le Finder il cherche sur tout le(s) DD ... SpotLight fonctionnera sur le même principe...


----------



## elebenn (29 Octobre 2004)

Salut! Alors j'ai deux questions qui me turlupinent (!):

-Tout d'abord, imaginon qu'on ait l'encyclopédie universalis ou autre, peu importe (peu importe?), lorsque l'on tape "Asie du Sud-Est" dans Spotlight, est-ce qu'il va aller chercher dans le contenu de l'encyclopédie? C'est à dire en fait les cartes de l'encyclo, les articles, les graphiques, etc.

-Ensuite, j'avais vu dans la vidéo de la keynote de Steve à la WWDC que lorsqu'il marquait "Paris" dans Spotlight, il y avait dans les réponses suivantes: "Les otages français..." et une autre, je ne sais plus laquelle, dans la section bookmarks, en tout cas internet. Alors j'aimerais bien savoir comment Spotlight est allé cherché cela: c'est un site aspiré, un favori ou je ne sais quoi? Ou bien peut-être qu'il va chercher dans le cache internet pour nous afficher une page qu'on est allé visité récemment?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## JediMac (4 Novembre 2004)

Une news de chez Simon, qui indique une note technique sur spotlight, émise par Apple.


----------



## drakeramore (4 Novembre 2004)

elebenn a dit:
			
		

> -Tout d'abord, imaginon qu'on ait l'encyclopédie universalis ou autre, peu importe (peu importe?), lorsque l'on tape "Asie du Sud-Est" dans Spotlight, est-ce qu'il va aller chercher dans le contenu de l'encyclopédie? C'est à dire en fait les cartes de l'encyclo, les articles, les graphiques, etc.


Si j'ai bien compris ce qu'a dit Manu...
Oui, si les éditeurs de l'encyclopédie développent une passerelle entre leur soft et Spotlight.


> -Ensuite, j'avais vu dans la vidéo de la keynote de Steve à la WWDC que lorsqu'il marquait "Paris" dans Spotlight, il y avait dans les réponses suivantes: "Les otages français..." et une autre, je ne sais plus laquelle, dans la section bookmarks, en tout cas internet. Alors j'aimerais bien savoir comment Spotlight est allé cherché cela: c'est un site aspiré, un favori ou je ne sais quoi? Ou bien peut-être qu'il va chercher dans le cache internet pour nous afficher une page qu'on est allé visité récemment?


Je pense qu'il cherchait dans la cache. Mais je n'en suis pas sûr.
Tu peux nous remettre à quel moment (temps) de la conférence c'est ?

Bye


----------



## elebenn (4 Novembre 2004)

Oops! Je me suis trompé! :rose: 
En fait pour l'histoire de la démo de tiger avec marqué "les otages français...", c'est pas à la WWDC mais à l'apple expo 2004, et en plus c'est pas bookmarks mais "articles" la catégorie dans laquelle c'est classé; mais bon, je pense pas qui s'est amusé à copier tout plein d'articles sur son ordi! Quoique!... Voici le lien:

http://www.apple.com/quicktime/qtv/expo04/

C'est à la 48e minute très exactement!  

Désolé encore! :love:
Mais la question reste entière!...


----------



## macmaniac (6 Novembre 2004)

J'ai vu que le nouvel iChat intégrait le protocole Jabber qui selon l'article permettrait de chatter avec msn messenger.On dit l'opération compliquée pour se creéer un compte.mais une fois le compte fait, est-ce que les contacts msn apparaitront dans la liste de contact normalement?Bref, sera-ce aussi simple qu'iChat actuellement? Merci


----------



## Aurelien_ (8 Novembre 2004)

macmaniac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu que le nouvel iChat intégrait le protocole Jabber qui selon l'article permettrait de chatter avec msn messenger.On dit l'opération compliquée pour se creéer un compte.mais une fois le compte fait, est-ce que les contacts msn apparaitront dans la liste de contact normalement?Bref, sera-ce aussi simple qu'iChat actuellement? Merci



Incroyable!

Je cherchais ce topic pour poser exactement la même question! Je n'en reviens pas!

J'aimerais vraiment utiliser iChat mais tous mes potes sont sur MSn alors c'est un peu compliqué...

Si seulement il y avait un moyen, compliqué ou non, moi c'est pas grave j'aime bien bidouiller un peu...  pour faire ça ça serait super!


----------



## iota (9 Novembre 2004)

Salut.

  Euh, je crois que MSN n'utilise pas Jabber...
  MSN utilise un protocole propriétaire, tandis que Jabber est un protocole ouvert...

  Donc, dire que iChat supporte jabber ne veux absolument pas dire qu'iChat supportera MSN...

  @+
  iota

 ---EDIT---

 D'après ce que j'ai pu lire, il semble que si l'on posséde un compte jabber, il est possible de discuter sur MSN. En effet, le serveur Jabber semble convertir le format MSN en format Jabber... A verifier...


----------



## Didier Guillion (9 Novembre 2004)

HAL1 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Personne ne répond à la question de Didier, qui, même si elle est "terre à terre", est tout de même intéressante selon moi.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Deja chez moi, fermer et reouvrir le dossier ne change rien... Ce qui fait que regulierement je me plante de fichier, génial...

Mais attention, comme on me l'a signalé, on peut parler ici des nouvelles fonctionnalités mais pas des corrections de bug, comprenne qui pourra...

Cordialement


----------



## JediMac (9 Novembre 2004)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Deja chez moi, fermer et reouvrir le dossier ne change rien... Ce qui fait que regulierement je me plante de fichier, génial...
> 
> ...


Ben faut croire que certains sont moins scrupuleux que d'autres . Dans l'aperçu de Tiger rédigé par VA, il est fait mention d'un rafraîchissement immédiat du contenu du bureau (et donc des dossiers je pense), qui supprime ce bug .


----------



## macmaniac (9 Novembre 2004)

Va voir sur le site macplus.Ils ont fait un test et jabber permet à iChat de communiquer avec msn.Mon interrogation prtait sur la transparence de c ette opération.


----------



## Didier Guillion (10 Novembre 2004)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Ben faut croire que certains sont moins scrupuleux que d'autres . Dans l'aperçu de Tiger rédigé par VA, il est fait mention d'un rafraîchissement immédiat du contenu du bureau (et donc des dossiers je pense), qui supprime ce bug .



Bonjour,

Je l'avait lut, mais je ne suis pas sur que ce soit cela. Il parle de transfert de machine à machine.

Cordialement


----------



## Aurelien_ (10 Novembre 2004)

En parlant d'iChat:



> Avec Tiger nous ne serons plus limités à «*chatter*» avec les ami sous AIM (et ICQ), mais aussi avec le service de MSN et de Yahoo. Afin d?obtenir cette fonctionnalité, on est obligé de passer par la configuration d?un compte Jabber qui n?est pas des plus simples*; mais une fois la configuration faite, ce chat «*multi-protocole*» marche très bien.



Trouvé sur MacPlus.

Quelqu'un confirme?


----------



## Manu (12 Novembre 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> En parlant d'iChat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'avoue que pour la partie chat, je nai pas testé à fond les possibilités de tiger. Il y a tellement à faire!
J'ai néanmoins trouver un  temoignage assez interessant  sur Spotlight  dont je vous ai parlé si souvent. Je cite la conclusion du témoignage : En d'autres termes, Spotlight est une technologie dont Apple devrait promouvoir à haute voix. Et si des journalistes honnêtes et objectifs existent encore parmi mes collègues, ils devraient être inspirés par cette technologie et ecrire pour une fois des articles favorables à Mac OS X  qui est largement supérieur à tout ce qui existe  actuellement sur le marché!
JE LE REPETE, Mac OS X Tiger va donner au mac un cachet comme celui qui fut le sien lorsque des machines pC étaient encore sous DOS. Franchement à chaque fois que je passe d'un Mac sous Tiger à un PC, j'ai l'impression  de  reculer de 10 ans.
Actuellement je me familiarise avec les technos de développement de Tiger en produisant quelques applis assez simples et très faciles  tant les outils founis par Apple, les technos de l'OS sont puissants. Lorsque je me dis je vais porter cette appli très simple sur PC, je ne sais absolument pas par où commencer. Auusi je me demande comment des éditeurs comme Adobe ou Macrommédia vont faire. les deux OS sont tellement différents. L'un est infiniment évolué et l'autre est d'une pauvreté affligeante.
Plus d'infos sur Tiger  très prochainement.


----------



## daffyb (12 Novembre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue que pour la partie chat, je nai pas testé à fond les possibilités de tiger. Il y a tellement à faire!
> J'ai néanmoins trouver un  temoignage assez interessant sur Spotlight dont je vous ai parlé si souvent. Je cite la conclusion du témoignage : En d'autres termes, Spotlight est une technologie dont Apple devrait promouvoir à haute voix. Et si des journalistes honnêtes et objectifs existent encore parmi mes collègues, ils devraient être inspirés par cette technologie et ecrire pour une fois des articles favorables à Mac OS X qui est largement supérieur à tout ce qui existe actuellement sur le marché!
> JE LE REPETE, Mac OS X Tiger va donner au mac un cachet comme celui qui fut le sien lorsque des machines pC étaient encore sous DOS. Franchement à chaque fois que je passe d'un Mac sous Tiger à un PC, j'ai l'impression de reculer de 10 ans.
> Actuellement je me familiarise avec les technos de développement de Tiger en produisant quelques applis assez simples et très faciles tant les outils founis par Apple, les technos de l'OS sont puissants. Lorsque je me dis je vais porter cette appli très simple sur PC, je ne sais absolument pas par où commencer. Auusi je me demande comment des éditeurs comme Adobe ou Macrommédia vont faire. les deux OS sont tellement différents. L'un est infiniment évolué et l'autre est d'une pauvreté affligeante.
> Plus d'infos sur Tiger  très prochainement.


 J'aime lire des témoignages comme ca !!! Hop je boule !


----------



## WebOliver (12 Novembre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> En d'autres termes, Spotlight est une technologie dont Apple devrait promouvoir à haute voix. Et si des journalistes honnêtes et objectifs existent encore parmi mes collègues, ils devraient être inspirés par cette technologie et ecrire pour une fois des articles favorables à Mac OS X  qui est largement supérieur à tout ce qui existe  actuellement sur le marché!



J'aimerais être optimiste comme toi...   mais je laisse de côté mes illusions.  

Concernant Adobe, c'est une des grandes questions que je me pose et j'ai hâte de voir quel tournant auront pris les prochaines versions de Photoshop, par exemple...


----------



## Manu (12 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais être optimiste comme toi...   mais je laisse de côté mes illusions.
> 
> Concernant Adobe, c'est une des grandes questions que je me pose et j'ai hâte de voir quel tournant auront pris les prochaines versions de Photoshop, par exemple...



Il me semble que s'ils n'utilisent pas les technologies offertes par Tiger, des développeurs comme  ceux de Omni, de Delicious Software ou mieux ceux de GraphiConverter peuvent trouver là une occasion de rajeunir leur soft et leur donner un nouveau souffle avec une allure nettement plus pro et plus puissant. Car il faut pas oublier qu'avec Core Image, Apple offre quasiment gratuitement 40% des fonctionnalités de Photoshop voire plus!!!! 

Le dilemme d'Adobe est en fait le suivant : Doit il alligner les performances et les avancées de ses produits sur la plate fome la moins évoluée? Celle-ci lui procurant semble-t-il la plus grosse part de ses revenus. Ou doit-il adapter ses produits aux possibilités techniques  offertes par la plateforme sur laquelle elles tournent. Offrant alors à ses clients le choix qui leur revient.

J'avoue que c'est pas facile pour eux car c'est la première fois que cette situation arrive.

 En effet il faut pas oublier que le portage des softs Adobe sur Windows a été faite au moment ou on pouvait affirmer que l'avantage du mac n'était plus aussi marqué.

Avec Tiger cette avantage non seulement revient, mais de plus l'écart entre les deux plateformes n'est vraiment pas négligeable du tout.

Je ne parle pas là seulement de Core Image mais également de l'apport du 64 bits qui chez Apple est entré dans les ordinateurs grand public, est devenu standard sur les machines pros non mobiles  et va se généraliser l'an prochain. Sans parler des potentialités alléchantes offertes par les déclinaisons futures des processeurs fournis par IBM. 

De plus le mac aujourd'hui offre des  possibilités de développement d'applis lourdes nécessitant des serveurs en grappes et un OS taillé pour. 

Bref Adobe doit à mon avis voir un peu plus loin. A ce point de vue, Apple offre il me semble des perspectives très interessantes surtout dans  des domaines  qui sont ceux sur lesquels Adobe a bâti toute sa fortune. Domaines dont  'Apple ne cesse de faire évoluer  les technologies contrairement à Microsoft plus soucieux des softs d'Entreprise que ceux du monde de la  création.

Rien qu'Automator offre aux utilisateurs des softs d'Adobe tournant sur Mac un très gros avantage sur Windows.


----------



## Manu (12 Novembre 2004)

S'il faut donner une signification de Tiger, je dirai ceci :

Avec Jaguar Apple a voulu montrer qu'un OS remplaçant de Mac OS 9 et plus puissant est possible.

Avec Panther, Apple a essaimé son OS de toutes les avancées technologiques possibles sur un ordinateur moderne (sans fil, bluetooth, iChat, etc) 

Avec Tiger non seulement Apple fait évoluer de façon très significatives les technologies de son OS  pour propulser ce dernier loin devant les autres, mais de plus il offre aux développeurs de profiter de ce fait en leur proposant  le moyen d'intégrer de façon judicieuse et élégante ces technologies dans leurs applications. Ce qui leur permet d'offrir aux utilisateurs des versions largement plus évoluées de leur applis que celles des autres plateformes.

Même des développeurs occasionels ne sont pas oubliés. Les widgets de Dashboard c'est pour eux!

L'utilisateur utilise là aussi son ordinateur autrement et bien plus  'intelligemment'. En effet  avec automator,  que les utilisateurs VONT ADORER, Apple leur offre le moyen de créer des applis ou scripts réutilisables au besoin  et qu'ils pourront partager avec d'autres utilisateurs.

Croyez moi, Tiger va chambouler vos habitudes pour votre bonheur!  J'espère qu'à la sortie de Tiger Microsoft aura offert à ses utilisateurs fidèles  une version quelconque de XP histoire d'occuper nos amis sous PC car  tiger rendra le PC tellement ringard et dépassé.

Bref avec tiger, objectivement la comparaison Mac/PC sera un non sens absolu. En effet plus de la moitié de ce qu'il y aura sur mac n'aura pas d'équivalent sur PC alors je me demande la comparaison se fera sur quelle base?


----------



## WebOliver (12 Novembre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Croyez moi, Tiger va chambouler vos habitudes pour votre bonheur!  J'espère qu'à la sortie de Tiger Microsoft aura offert à ses utilisateurs fidèles  une version quelconque de XP histoire d'occuper nos amis sous PC car  tiger rendra le PC tellement ringard et dépassé.
> 
> Bref avec tiger, objectivement la comparaison Mac/PC sera un non sens absolu. En effet plus de la moitié de ce qu'il y aura sur mac n'aura pas d'équivalent sur PC alors je me demande la comparaison se fera sur quelle base?



Certes. Nous en sommes tous ici convaincus.  Le plus difficile est de faire passer le message au «côté sombre»... sans tomber dans l'arrogance et la suffisance. Mais, c'est un autre débat.


----------



## Aurelien_ (13 Novembre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Bref avec tiger, objectivement la comparaison Mac/PC sera un non sens absolu. En effet plus de la moitié de ce qu'il y aura sur mac n'aura pas d'équivalent sur PC alors je me demande la comparaison se fera sur quelle base?



C'est malin...

Et comment je vais supporter le fait d'attendre maintenant...?   

Non sans blaguer je trouve ça super. Je trouve par contre qu'il est dommage qu'Apple ne laisse pas à la vente (pas cher genre 15¤) la beta (publique donc) de Tiger.

Et encore là je dis ça parce que je ne peux pas attendre... 

Allez, plus que 5-6 mois en gros...


----------



## WebOliver (13 Novembre 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Non sans blaguer je trouve ça super. Je trouve par contre qu'il est dommage qu'Apple ne laisse pas à la vente (pas cher genre 15¤) la beta (publique donc) de Tiger.



La bêta à 15 dollars?  Je vois déjà la horde des râleurs à l'horizon...


----------



## Manu (13 Novembre 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> C'est malin...
> 
> Et comment je vais supporter le fait d'attendre maintenant...?
> 
> ...


 L'attente est nécessaire car Tiger apporte un lot de nouveautés pour les développeurs comme aucune version d'un OS d'Apple ne l'a fait. D'ailleurs Apple lui même avec ses iAppli a également du pain sur la planche pour intégrer ces nouveautés. D'ailleurs je me pose la question comment Apple assurera le dosage de cette intégration sans marcher sur les plate bandes de adobe par exemple. Aussi je m'attends à une intégration assez soft de Core image dans iPhoto par exemple. 

 La pluie de softs va arriver avec Dashboard et automator. C'est là où les développeurs de shareware et freeware vont s'en donner à coeur joie surtout pour Dashboard.
 Sincèrement, en vous parlant de Tiger comme je le fais, je ne fais pas du tout du teasing loin de là. Je'essaie tout juste de vous préparer à cet OS qui va tout changer. D'ailleurs Apple lui même fait plus que cela en dévoilant de jour en jour les technologies phares de son futur OS et en poussant les développeurs et tous ceux qui sont intéressés au développement sur notre plateforme en leur offrant un package de développement inedit.


----------



## Manu (15 Novembre 2004)

Dans ce thread,on a beaucoup parlé de Spotlight et des deux éléments qui donnent toute sa puissance à cette technologie. La base de données des metadatas des documents et l'index de leur contenu. J'ai parlé l'autre jour des possibilités et surtout de l'évolution que peut prendre la notion de metadata. En effet si pour un document, l'index de son contenu répond à la question du quoi, les metadata répondent aux questions du qui , du comment et du quand. Le comment peut prendre des aspects divers. Par exemple pour une chanson cela peut être le contenu du morceau de musique sous sa forme chantée. celui-ci pouvant être présenté sous la forme de notes musicales ou de la chanson sous sa codification AAC, MP3 etc. Cela veut dire quoi me direz-vous?
 Eh bien que par exemple au lieu de faire la recherche d'un morceau de musique par son titre, il suffira d'en fredonner une partie. Ce signal sera converti en MP3 ou AAC puis la recherche s'effectuera  dans la base de metadatas de codification.
 C'est pas du domaine de la fiction. Les efforts fournis par Apple avec la technologie VoiceOver va permettre ce genre de choses.
 En gros, l'évolution de la notion de metadata va permettre de plus en plus d'utiliser les moyens très naturels pour trouver des documents.

  - Un document texte par son contenu
  - Une image par les caractéristiques de sa couleur
  - une chanson en fredonnant une partie.
  etc..


----------



## Didier Guillion (15 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Ton enthousiasme fait plaisir, mais question outil de développement, j'attends de voir.
Il y a toujours eut chez Apple un gouffre entre ce qui est annoncé et ce qui fonctionne vraiment.

Prenons AppleScript, le langage "maison" d'Apple. AppleScript Studio était annoncé comme étant enfin débuggable, cela n'a jamais marché... Et un langage sans deboggeur, c'est les années 70...

Cordialement


----------



## Manu (15 Novembre 2004)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Ton enthousiasme fait plaisir, mais question outil de développement, j'attends de voir.
> Il y a toujours eut chez Apple un gouffre entre ce qui est annoncé et ce qui fonctionne vraiment.
> ...



Je crois que automator va détourner pas mal de gens de la programmation Applescript proprement dite. De plus AppleScript studio c'est pas très très loin de cocoa auquel il a emprunter un certain nombre de paradigmes comme le KVC (Key Value Coding)  qui est très proche de la syntaxe Applescript.
C'est d'ailleurs une des raisons qui fait qu'il soit  nettement plus  facile de rendre une appli cocoa scriptable au sens applescript.
D'ailleurs beaucoup d'objets dans la Fondation kit de cocoa sont  en fait utilisés dans Apple script.


----------



## Luc G (15 Novembre 2004)

Je continue à regretter que, pour ce genre de choses, hypercard ait été jeté avec l'eau du bain : il y avait, il me semble,  dans le concept (étant entendu que le moteur devait bien sûr être refondu, ce qui avait été largement fait pour la préparation de hypercard 3) de quoi intégrer ces avancées en gardant la facilité de développement d'hypercard sans compter un grand vivier de petits développeurs indépendants, des enseignants, et surtout de développeurs dans des entreprises pour des travaux spécifiques (je l'ai utilisé et l'utilise encore). Ce marché a viré côté PC alors que le couple mac/hypercard était un point de résistance possible du mac dans le milieu professionnel (cf renault par exemple).


----------



## Manu (15 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je continue à regretter que, pour ce genre de choses, hypercard ait été jeté avec l'eau du bain : il y avait, il me semble,  dans le concept (étant entendu que le moteur devait bien sûr être refondu, ce qui avait été largement fait pour la préparation de hypercard 3) de quoi intégrer ces avancées en gardant la facilité de développement d'hypercard sans compter un grand vivier de petits développeurs indépendants, des enseignants, et surtout de développeurs dans des entreprises pour des travaux spécifiques (je l'ai utilisé et l'utilise encore). Ce marché a viré côté PC alors que le couple mac/hypercard était un point de résistance possible du mac dans le milieu professionnel (cf renault par exemple).



Il me semble quand même qu'avec l'arrivée en force du couple http/html,  hypercard était quelque peu mis à mal. 
Pour ce qui est du développement dans le même ordre d'idée et d'activité, Dashboard et Automator vont fournir pas mal de grains à moudre à quasiment tout le monde. 

D'ailleurs une idée m'est venue ce matin en regardant la météo sur  LCI, à un moment ils montrent les vidéos  temps réel des  capitales des grandes villes d'Europe , d'Australie, etc. et du temps qu'il y fait. J'ai tout de suite penser à un widget Dashboard  un peu comme le widget horloge de Dashboard qui en paramètrant la ville dans la liste déroulante située derrière l'horloge te donne l'heure localisée. Dans notre cas au lieu de l'heure ce serait la vidéo d'une webcam de la ville choisie avec des infos sur la météo dans un badeau transparent en haut de l'image. ce serait sympa non?

Ce genre de widgets on en verra fleurir pas mal lors de la sortie de Tiger.


----------



## Didier Guillion (15 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Oui, cela "sonne" bien. Quel est le niveau du deboggeur sur Dashboard ? Points d'arrets ? Visualisation des variables ?

Cordialement


----------



## Luc G (15 Novembre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble quand même qu'avec l'arrivée en force du couple http/html,  hypercard était quelque peu mis à mal.
> Pour ce qui est du développement dans le même ordre d'idée et d'activité, Dashboard et Automator vont fournir pas mal de grains à moudre à quasiment tout le monde.



Je n'y connais quasiment rien en html mais je vois assez mal comment réaliser assez simplement du tripatouillage de données numériques (calcul, contrôle d'erreurs, etc., création de fichiers résultats) avec, ce que, par exemple, je fais couramment avec hypercard, souvent en quelques lignes en créant un bouton d'un clic. 

Peut-être effectivement dashboard/automator permettra cela, en tous cas je l'espère très fort. Mais les habitués d'hypercard y perdent un langage qui, malgré certains défauts, alliait hypersimplicité (on pouvait montrer à quelqu'un comment faire un programme simple mais fonctionnel en 10 minutes) et des ressources de puissance non négligeables : extenes en langage "classique", pilotage d'autres applications, et des ressources internes pas tristes comme la commande "do" qui permettait en fait de faire un équivalent de compilation dynamique.

par exemple, en 89, je pilotais une appli de communication (red ryder pour les vieillards) pour interroger une liste de télécontrôleurs distants en automatique, je traitais les fichiers résultats par des externes en pascal (décodage des fichiers), je les rangeais dans des piles servant de bases de données (enfin, pas trop sophistiquées les bases, quand même), j'extrayais certaines données, les incluait dans des fichiers macwrite dont je lançais l'impression. Le tout se faisait en automatique à heure et date fixées. Le tout rempli de calculs scientifiques faits avec d'autres externes.

le jour où ont été disponibles des externes de communication, sans toucher au reste, red ryder et ses scripts ont été remplacés par des externes et  des scripts hypercard. Et ça tourne toujours (même si ce n'est sans doute plus pour longtemps). Et j'ai réutilisé plein d'éléments pour traiter d'autres données de mesure dans des projets où il n'était pas envisageable de prendre du temps pour développer des outils sans doute plus rapides mais plus lourds à mettre en oeuvre et moins souples d'emploi.

Je pense qu'automator et dashboard, pour le peu que j'en sais, pourront servir pour ce genre de chose mais combien d'amateurs d'hypercard feront le saut, surtout après des années sans bouger de la part d'apple, et échaudés de voir certains projets tomber à l'eau après de grands roulements de tambours.

Je ne dis pas ça pour récriminer personnellement : apple a ses raisons mais je me suis déjà fait dire : " de toutes façons, même si c'est bien, ce n'est pas dit qu'apple ne laisse pas tomber" : difficile de répondre à ce genre de remarques vaches.

Et sinon, vivement que j'essaye le couple infernal dashboard/automator.


----------



## Manu (17 Novembre 2004)

Toujours dans le but de préparer à l'arrivée de Tiger, je vous fais part de cet article assez révélateur 

Il confirme en quelque sorte ce qui est dit dans ce thread à savoir, Tiger est une grosse opportunité pour tous ceux qui veulent créer quelque chose sur Mac sans jusque là avoir osé commencé.

Pour moi Tiger est LE PREMIER OS d'Apple qui permettra à tout un chacun ne serait-ce via automator de développer quelque chose et donc de travailler de façon différente avec son ordinateur.


----------



## groumpf (17 Novembre 2004)

Je trouve que spothlight c'est top mais bon je suis d'accord avec cet article

http://www.mac360.com/index.php/mac360/more/file_problems_on_the_mac_its_a_mess_in_there/

je trouve que apple devrait masquer tous les fichiers si ce n'est quelques dossiers intelligents préétablis genre un dossier par fichier type (image musique texte présentations tableaux
et laisser l'utilisateurs créer les autres ...
Je trouve dommage que l'utilisateur ait à sa portée tout un tas de fichiers dont il se fout éperdument.
Un niveau d'interface serait sympa avec tout accessible pour les pros et beaucoup moins pour les nuls voire ceux qui ne sont pas nuls mais s'en foutent juste de tous ces fichiers


----------



## Ali Baba (18 Novembre 2004)

Allez aussi faire un tour là http://www.codepoetry.net/archives/2004/07/10/more_on_tiger_for_developers.php


----------



## al02 (29 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais poser une question *presque hors-sujet* à Manu :

Tiger gèrera t-il encore l'environnement CLASSIC ?

Si OUI, je basculerai sans problème de Jaguar à Tiger.

Merci d'avance.  

al02


----------



## Manu (29 Novembre 2004)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je voudrais poser une question *presque hors-sujet* à Manu :
> 
> ...



C'est une question qui ne peut trouver de réponse puisque ce n'et que dans la version finale que l'on saura. Néanmoins je parie sans risque sur l'abandon de classic à partir de Tiger.


----------



## Luc G (29 Novembre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> C'est une question qui ne peut trouver de réponse puisque ce n'et que dans la version finale que l'on saura. Néanmoins je parie sans risque sur l'abandon de classic à partir de Tiger.



Là, j'avoue que je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi : Classic est devenu, si je ne me trompe, une application comme les autres. Où est le problème de la laisser livrée avec OSX ? Quel est le coût ? Les applis compatibles panther doivent bien théoriquement tourner sous tiger ?

Même si on trouve plein de bonnes applis sous OSX, il reste des tas d'applis OS9 dont on peut avoir une utilisation marginale non négligeable. Par exemple, si j'ai des dessins sous macdraw/clarisdraw, l'utilisation de classic permet de les récupérer proprement quand on veut. Sans classic, ils sont à jeter. Même chose pour des tas de petites piles hypercard et des tas de petits programmes développés à droite et à gauche.

Comprends-moi bien, Manu, il ne s'agit pas de s'accrocher à OS9, il s'agit de regarder le rapport qualité/prix de chaque option. Il me semble que garder classic ne coûte rien ou presque à Apple et que le gain par rapport à le supprimer est important. S'il s'agissait de garder classic au détriment de OSX, je comprendrai le choix de le jeter. Mais là, je ne vois pas où est le problème. Que certains ne veuillent pas l'installer, je les comprends mais en quoi classic gêtne Tiger ?
-


----------



## HAL1 (29 Novembre 2004)

Entièrement d'accord avec Luc G ! Qu'Apple décide de ne plus faire évoluer Classic, je peux tout à fait le comprendre. Mais décider de supprimer purement et simplement l'émulation des applications Mac OS 9 dans Tiger serait, selon moi, une erreur, à moi que l'implémentation de Classic dans Mac OS X 10.4 demande aux ingénieurs de Cupertino d'énormes efforts de développement. Ce qui ne doit sans doute pas être le cas, vu que les fondation de l'UNIX d'Apple ne changent pas fondamentalement...

Pour ma part, c'est en tout cas une raison qui empêcherait mon passage au Tigre. Je pense qu'actuellement sur Panther je ne lance Classic qu'une fois tous les deux mois (environ), mais le fait est que ça m'ennuierait profondément de devoir tirer un trait sur les quelques applications et documents _Mac OS 9 only_ que je possède encore sur mon disque dur...

Salutations,
@+


----------



## Manu (29 Novembre 2004)

Je ne dis pas du tout que classic  sera non livré. Je voulais simplement dire que classic sera certainement fourni sur un cd/dvd à part. Livre à celui qui veut de l'installer.
Mais une fois de plus je n'ai pas une info qui confirme ce que je suppose. Apple le fera comme toujours lors de la sortie de la version finale. 
Bon revenons à Tiger ....


----------



## Yama (30 Novembre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Car il faut pas oublier qu'avec Core Image, Apple offre quasiment gratuitement 40% des fonctionnalités de Photoshop voire plus!!!!
> .



Pardon là mais je t'affirme que tu te trompes complètement.
Ok je suis pas un expert de Core Image mais ce sont des filtres. Mais j'ai bien écouté et vu les demos

Photoshop ne se résume absolument pas a des filtres, des contrastes, des niveaux.
La force de photoshop c'est qu'a chaque nouveauté celle ci est accessible à l'ensemble des possibilités offertes par photoshop, a tous les niveaux d'intervention.
Pardon, mais des masques à la gestion souples des couches, l'accessibilité des outils partout, les possibilités colorimétries, ainsi que tous les raffinements dans l'interface et certaine fonctions de correction d'image et j'en passe.

tous ça fait un logiciel, pas juste une interface pour utiliser une technologie.
Adobe Graphic Engine, n'est pas photoshop.
je ne suis vraiment pas d'accord.

J'ai déjà abordé ce sujet dans Arts Graphiques : concernant Tiger et Photoshop.
Franchement, je pense que beaucoup d'entre vous ne réalisent pas l'énormité de photoshop.


Mais attention je dis pas que CoreImage ne sera pas un atout pour Photoshop.
Bien au contraire.
c'est très prometteur. surtout d'un point de vue de l'optimisation du logiciel.

je réagit sur les 40%
Photoshop ne se résume pas du tout à ce que propose CoreImage dans Tiger c'est tout !

et j'en ai déjà parlé ici
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=68247


----------



## drakeramore (30 Novembre 2004)

Yama a dit:
			
		

> je réagit sur les 40%
> Photoshop ne se résume pas du tout à ce que propose CoreImage dans Tiger c'est tout !


 C'est bien pour ça qu'il dit 40%, non ?
 Sinon, il aurait dit 100%


----------



## HAL1 (30 Novembre 2004)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Je ne dis pas du tout que classic sera non livré. Je voulais simplement dire que classic sera certainement fourni sur un cd/dvd à part. Livre à celui qui veut de l'installer. [...]


Manu,

À la question "_Tiger gèrera t-il encore l'environnement CLASSIC ?_", tu as donné la réponse ci-dessous :

*Néanmoins je parie sans risque sur l'abandon de classic à partir de Tiger.*

...

Salutations,
@+


----------



## Manu (30 Novembre 2004)

Yama a dit:
			
		

> Pardon là mais je t'affirme que tu te trompes complètement.
> Ok je suis pas un expert de Core Image mais ce sont des filtres. Mais j'ai bien écouté et vu les demos
> 
> Photoshop ne se résume absolument pas a des filtres, des contrastes, des niveaux.
> ...




Yama, quand je parle de 40% voire plus, c'est  tout simplement  parce qu'avec Core Image, tout développement d'application graphique ne nécessite plus de partir de zero.

Tous les éléments de base sont fournis et surtout  sont optimisés. Il reste en fait au développeur trois choses importantes à faire. Définir très précisément l'architecture de son application ce qui n'est pas le cas pour Photoshop. développer à partir des éléments fournis par Core Image,  des composants spécifiques  (images unit), pour les fonctionnalités que l'on veut implémenter. Enfin peaufiner l'interface  utilisateur .

C'est exactement la démarche suivie  dans le développement d'un soft musical utilisant Core Audio. 

En fournissant Core Image, le but d'Apple c'est de rendre le développement  plus efficace et plus axé sur  l'architecture et l'interface. Des éléments très important mais souvent négligés par les développeurs.

L'avantage de cette démarche c'est également la possibilité de pouvoir rapidement faire une maquette de son application. 

En résumé, je dirai qu'avec Core Image, près de 40% de chaque fonctionnalité implémentée dans photoshop sont fournis sous  forme d'image units de base. Pas seulement les filtres, qui sont des image unit dont on peut plus facilement faire des démos visuelles.


----------



## Yama (30 Novembre 2004)

je pense pas que le développement de photoshop vu l'intelligence du logiciel et les réponses appropriées apporté au monde très pro de l'impression/photo/vidéo ne se resume pas au "temps nécéssaire" pour développer l'appli.
ni aux technologies employées.

je trouve bizarre cet argument de la part d'un macuser : les logiciels Apple sont simples, les technologies déjà existantes c'est la conception du logiciel qui est super et cette remise en question pour faire des choses bien pensées me semble un travail plus important que le développement technique en lui même.

en même temps nous jouons sur les mots car parler en % c'est peu-être un bête aussi.

Disons que tu as raison : Adobe a je pense aussi de toute façon intérêt à employer core image pour l'optimisation servie sur un plateau qu'offre Apple


----------



## Manu (30 Novembre 2004)

Yama, ce que je veux dire par mes propos c'est que avec Core image, Adobe peut adopter la même démarche que celle suivie par eMagic pour Logic. En effet ils avaient le choix soit d'adopter Core audio (qui était taillé pour eux et certainement aussi par certains de l'équipe), ou de faire évoluer leur soft tel qu'il était. Ils ont choisi la première solution,  aidé en cela par le fait  qu'Apple a racheté la boîte. Aujourd'hui on voit bien que Logic est devenu un produit très à la pointe dans son domaine.


----------



## Yama (30 Novembre 2004)

j'avais compris et je suis d'accord.
j'ai tilté sur les % mais bon passons on tourne en rond

puisque sur le fond je suis bien sur d'accord


----------



## quark67 (2 Décembre 2004)

J'aurais une demande précise concernant les possibilités qu'offrira Spotlight. Dans le cadre d'une réponse à un message sur le forum, j'ai été amené à ouvrir une douzaine de fenêtres dans le Finder via "lire les informations".
Avec Spotlight, les exemples donnés précédemment concernent essentiellement des fichiers du disque dur. Cependant, Spotlight sera-t-il capable de travailler avec les éléments d'interface?
Concrétement, je lancerais un recherche avec pour critère : "fenêtre du Finder dont le titre contient "Infos sur"" et j'appliquerais la commande "fermer" sur l'ensemble des résultats de la requête précédente. 
Cela serait-il possible sous Tiger ? Si non, suggérez-le à Apple 
J'espère que ma question est suffisamment vague pour ne pas entrer en conflit avec un quelconque NDA.


----------



## Delusive (3 Décembre 2004)

Je pense que cela est plus du ressort d'Automator .


----------



## Chris'cool (14 Décembre 2004)

Bon,

SpotLight c'est génial, CoreImage aussi.

Mais, et j'avais posé la question dans un autre thread ( qui a été fermé   ).

Au niveau des performances pur et dure. C'est à dire, vitesse de tracé, scrolling des fenêtre, resizing des fenêtre. Est-ce que Tiger est plus rapide ?
J'ai lu sur MacG ( message de Hak ) que certaines routines de tracé allaient beaucoup plus vite. Est-ce que quelqu'un confirme ?

Et les applications Java, elles tournent mieux ? Car Java est top au niveau traitement sur Mac ( normal les PowerPC sont géniaux), mais Swing & co ! Quelle horreur de lourdeur ! 
En ce qui concernerne OpenGL, le textture buffering tient ses promesses ?


----------



## WebOliver (14 Décembre 2004)

Un petit rappel au passage...



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je le répète, ce sujet n'a pas été créé pour répondre à des questions techniques bien précises sur le passage de Panther à Tiger, sur Tiger lui-même ou sur des bugs résolus ou non, etc. Ce sujet existe pour parler de Tiger sur le fond, sans entrer techniquement dans les détails «basiques» et sur l'impact qu'OS 10.4 aura sur notre manière de travailler et d'utiliser un ordinateur. N'oubliez pas que les développeurs ont une NDA a respecter, évitez donc dans la mesure du possible de leur poser des questions embarrassantes.
> 
> Merci à vous de rester dans cette ligne.


----------



## Manu (14 Décembre 2004)

Dans ce thread j'avais indiqué que Tiger est à mon sens LA version de Mac OS  qui offre le plus d'opportunités pour quiconque de pouvoir  exprimer ses idées. 

C'est dans cet esprit qu'Apple a lancé à nouveau le concours de développement de widgets. Pour cela Il a publié  dans cet article  ce qu'est dashboard et comment programmer des widgets.

Ce que je voudrais c'est que ce thread soit plus constructif. Je voudrais donc  que vous donniez des idées de widgets qui vous semblent interessantes; pour qu'ensemble nous voyons comment avec de simples outils de développement web accessibles à tous (html, javascript, feuilles de style, etc), on peut  arriver à en développer.

Le but étant également de  se préparer à l'arrivée de Tiger et surtout commencer à appréhender un des outils  de Tiger qui à n'en pas douter sera très populaire et éveillera chez beaucoup de macusers certains talents cachés.

De grâce lisez l'article d'Apple cité ci-dessus et qui est très instructif. 

Dashboard est à la portée de beaucoup. La balle est dans notre camp pour faire de mac OS X un OS encore plus attrayant  en créant des widgets qui mettent en pratique nos idées.


----------



## Yama (14 Décembre 2004)

Quelques idées en vrac.
En ce qui me concerne un petit client FTP serait le bienvenue. je sélectionne un objet / pouf DashBoard.
Comme les WorldCloak on pourrait en tirer plusieurs et ainsi placer facilement des documents en ligne. Mais il faut aussi pouvoir placer dans un dossier spécifique. paramétrable au dos du gadjet.

Un client pour le dictionnaire des synonyme gratuit de Caens



			
				Manu a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je voudrais c'est que ce thread soit plus constructif.


Oui en même temps les gens ont quand mê^me le droit de dire ce qu'ils veulent. C'est le jeu des forums


----------



## Chris'cool (14 Décembre 2004)

Mon Thread est fermé, on m'envoie ici.

Je reposes ma question ... et on me dit que c'est pas le bon endroit !!

 

Comprends pas ...


----------



## nicogala (14 Décembre 2004)

à Manu: pour ça il faudrait en savoir un peu plus sur les possibilités offertes...mais est-ce autorisé ?
Par exemple, pour "inventer" de bonnes idées de widgets, j'ai besoin de savoir au moins deux choses : 
- Le glisser-déposer d'un objet du bureau vers la fenêtre (ou l'icône ou autre) d'un gadget ds Dashboard est-il possible (ça rejoint Yama) ?

- un gadget peut t'il intervenir en dehors de Dashboard, c'est à dire, faire comme le Dock qui, bien que masqué, nous informe qu'une appli a qque-chose à nous dire en faisant sauter son icône... donc à savoir s'il est envisageable que Dashboard nous informe qu'un gadget veux nous causer, je sais pas moi, en faisant apparaître un petit effet aquatique (comme celui de l'apparition d'un nouveau gadget, avec les ondes...mais en bcp plus petit/discrêt) dans un coin de l'écran associé à un son...?


----------



## Yama (14 Décembre 2004)

bonnes questions !
c'est vrai que c'est pas précisé dans la doc Apple.

pour ta première question je suis presque sur que oui !
car quand même on peut programmer ça en Java.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Décembre 2004)

Chris'cool a dit:
			
		

> Mon Thread est fermé, on m'envoie ici.
> 
> Je reposes ma question ... et on me dit que c'est pas le bon endroit !!
> 
> ...



Voir plus haut. Les développeurs sont tenus par la NDA et à ce titre ne peuvent réveler les fondements de Tiger avant sa sortie officielle. Nous nous en tenons ici à la forme, à ce que Tiger pourra nous apporter, sans entrer dans des questions purement techniques et spécifiques à un utilisateur.


----------



## groumpf (15 Décembre 2004)

Moi je verrais bien un dashboard orienté application.
En fait le principe d'apparition disparition appliqué aux palettes (ou juste certaines fonctions) ... donc pleins de niveaux de dashboard selon l'appli sélectionnée ....
un peu comme certains veulent des niveaux de dock pour le boulot, les loisirs, les jeux ... ou encore exposé qui s'applique à tout ou juste à une application.

Du coup c'est plus la technique d'interface de dashboard qui m'intéresse
Par exemple un dashboard de ichat serait de mettre la vidéo en plein écran en tant que calque du bureau .... on voit la personne en transparence d'un document word qu'on est en train de lui lire et quand on appuie sur la touche dashboard et bien le document que l'on manipule apparait juste en visuel sur le bureau de la personne avec qui on tchate .... comme ça on parle vraiment du même sujet (un doc, une courbe, une photo, voire un film ...)

Il me semble que ce concept pour le tchate a été breveté par des universitaires ... on en parlait sur un site mac je ne sais plus où !


----------



## groumpf (15 Décembre 2004)

il me semble que ce genre de petits widgets existent dans motion .... ou du moins ça y ressemble dans les démos qu'on trouve en stream sur le site d'apple.
Est ce une fonction existante de Dashboard ?
Oups une question trop précise ???


----------



## Manu (15 Décembre 2004)

Il faut bien comprendre que Dashboard n'es PAS une application! Cest un environnement dans lequel s'exécutent de petites applications appelées widgets. La visualisation de l'environnement dashboard  se faisant comme exposé par l'appui de touches fonction. Comme l'indique l'article d'Apple, il y a 3 sortes de widgets. Des accessoires comme la calculette, l'horloge, des widgets orientés information comme la météo, les horaires de trains, et des widgets qui sont des supports d'applications  que vous avez installées comme une télécommande itunes par exemple.

 J'avais par exemple palé d'une idée d'une widget météo mais qui afficherai en plus des infos météo d'une ville, la vidéo temps réel de la ville à partir d'une webcam. je sais par xemple qu'il existe des urls de webcam mais je ne sais où les trouver. Quelqu'un le sais-t-il?
 On pourrait alors voir comment faire une widget dont le paramètrage de la ville se ferai comme celui de l'horloge de Dashbors d'Apple puis afficherai par exemple pour Paris en plus des infos météo, une vue sur la tour Eiffel ou les champs en temps réel.

 On peut même aller plus loin, faire une widget de surveillance. En fait les widgets vont ni plus ni moins remplacer les canaux de sherlock.


----------



## nicogala (15 Décembre 2004)

Oui, ça on l'a bien compris je pense, mais c'est la façon dont les gadgets vont pouvoir inter-agir avec l'utilisateur qui est intéressante...pour une fonction de surveillance d'un évènement: encore faut il pouvoir être prévenu que l'évenement attendu a lieu...sans pour autant devoir rester en mode "Dashboard affiché à l'écran" pour surveiller nous même , faut bien bosser pdt ce temps   Exactement comme Mail nous indique qu'il y a et combien de nouveaux messages dans son icône du Dock, sans qu'on ait à afficher Mail au premier plan...
Je sais pas moi..., imagine que tu es client de l'AFP, tu pourrai concevoir un gadget qui relève automatiquement les dépêches AFP sur ton compte et te préviendrait qd une nouvelle dépêche vient de tomber... ou un gadget qui suit les cours de tes actions et qui te préviens qd l'une d'elle descend en dessous de tel seuil...
On peut aller plus loin (et penser que si on avait 50% de pdm...  ) et imaginer des services comme le RSS, mais qui inter-agiraient avec les gadgets : un gadget d'affichage de la météo serait forcément lié à un site qui lui fournirait à intervalle régulier les informations voulues non ? Et bien on pourrait imaginer l'émission d'un bulettin d'alerte météo (forts orages, tempête de vent, grands froids etc...) par le site météo que le gadget nous relaierait via une alerte informative à l'écran... sans qu'on soit obligé de penser à appuyer régulièrement sur F12 pour regarder si jamais il ne se passerait pas quelque chose sur l'un des 273 gadgets installés... tu vois ce que je veux dire ? si le gadget n'est pas capable de se demmerder tout seul pour attirer notre attention sur lui, Dashboard deviendra inutile ou ingérable au delà d'un certain nombre de gadget (et Apple nous en promet "des centaines !" )


----------



## Yama (15 Décembre 2004)

peut-être que dans ce cas. ce n'est plus un gadget mais un logiciel à part entière

je pense, suppose qu'un gadget doit rester dans l'esprit de DashBoard un truc qui vient quand on le veux.
maintenant si il est possible de piloter une appli : rien empêche de piloter iCal pour être averti par lui de certaine chose.

En fait mes questions serait du coup plutôt du genre (mais c'est très proche de ce que tu demande Nicogala)
Un gadget tourne t'il quand dashboard n'est pas là.... ou pas !???
car cette réponse nous donneras pas mal d'indiacations


----------



## Yip (15 Décembre 2004)

Un widget qui me semblerait "cool" ce serait une sorte de tableau de bord du Mac (mais non je ne suis pas un nostalgique d'OS 9   ) qui montrerait par exemple la température processeur(s), l'activité réseau/Airport, l'activité proc et autres parmi un choix de paramètres personnalisable, le tout sur une surface assez réduite et surtout non affichée en permanence, ce que je reproche aux petites applis actuelles (tout en reconnaissant leur utilité et l'intelligence de leur programmation   ).


J'ai peur de ne pas être très original mais c'est le premier truc qui m'est venu à l'esprit.  :rose:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Décembre 2004)

un widget qui change de wallpaper c'est possible?


----------



## groumpf (16 Décembre 2004)

Moi je commence par un widgets pour suivre une enchère sur ebay


----------



## fpoil (16 Décembre 2004)

un ou des petits widgets avec l'icône de mon journal préféré integrant les news agrégées (paramètrable par journal) genre un widget Libé, un Monde, un Ny times ....


----------



## Manu (16 Décembre 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> ..... si le gadget n'est pas capable de se demmerder tout seul pour attirer notre attention sur lui, Dashboard deviendra inutile ou ingérable au delà d'un certain nombre de gadget (et Apple nous en promet "des centaines !" )


 Ce que tu décris là tu l'auras dans Tiger via une pertsonalisation de Safari RSS. Il faut pas oublier par contre que Dashboard ça n'est ni plus ni moins une sorte de menu accessoires que l'on active le temps d'exécuter une idget pour faire quelque chose de précis. En d'autres termes, les widgets ne bossent pas en continu. tout au moins dans la forme actuelle de Dashboard. Des widgets peuvent être en veilleuse mais jamais ils ne te péviendront de l'arrivée d'un évènement.  Par contre Safari RSS te signalera l'arrivée de nouveaux articles par exemple. Pour la météo par exemple, c'est à toi de la consulter .


----------



## groumpf (17 Décembre 2004)

désolé j'ai voulu créer un sujet parallèle avec juste des idées de widgets .... apparemment c'était pas bien   ... je pensais que ton sujet Manu allait s'orienter plus techniques de créations de widgets .
meaculpa  

...

Est ce qu'un widget peut donner le contenu d'une page internet sécurisée ?

genre le solde d'un compte bancaire, les 5 dernières opérations ou l'avancement de la commande sur l'apple store ?


----------



## Manu (17 Décembre 2004)

groumpf a dit:
			
		

> désolé j'ai voulu créer un sujet parallèle avec juste des idées de widgets .... apparemment c'était pas bien   ... je pensais que ton sujet Manu allait s'orienter plus techniques de créations de widgets .
> meaculpa
> 
> ...
> ...


 A partir du moment où tu dispose d'éléments pour pouvoir acceder à certaines infos même via un mot de passe, tu peux confier à un widget le soin de le faire. Car n'oublions pas qu' un widget est une forme quelque peu avancée d'une page web. Avancée parc qu'il utilise non seulement les outils web mais également des éléments graphiques de quartz.
 La raison pour laquelle je disais que n'importe qui connait un peu de prog html peut proposer un widget c'est bien de ça qu'il est question.


----------



## groumpf (17 Décembre 2004)

Est il question d'un marché pour les widgets .... ???
Quel sera le prix d'un widgets ???
Si quelqu'un connait Konfabulator  ...
Apple a elle pris position sur ce sujet ???
Désolé si c'est confidentiel !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (29 Décembre 2004)

ooouuufff! et de 15 pages de lues d'un coup!  superbe thread, merci   tiger s'annonce véritablement... grandiose. javais cependant une bête question à laquelle je ne pense pas vraiment avoir trouvé de réponse: disons que je crée plusieurs sites différents et que je mets tout dans un même dossier (ben oui moi jcompte opter pour les dossiers intelligents à 100% ^^), le fait d'avoir plusieurs pages 'index.htm' par ex, ou encore 'background.gif' ne posera pas de problème?


----------



## flotow (29 Décembre 2004)

Ma question est encore mieu!!!

Es ce que Tiger sera installé sur toute les machine pour mi Avril(au moins sur les machines americaines?)
Quel pourrai en etre le prix si on doit l'acheter en plus?
Autrement, a part Tiger, en general, si j'achete un Mac et qu'une nouvelle version sort peu de temps apres? Apple me l'offre?(j'ai entendu parler de ca... mais ou? )
A part ca, il faut que lise les 15 pages precedentes...pas cette nuit en tout cas!


----------



## Manu (29 Décembre 2004)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ooouuufff! et de 15 pages de lues d'un coup!  superbe thread, merci  tiger s'annonce véritablement... grandiose. javais cependant une bête question à laquelle je ne pense pas vraiment avoir trouvé de réponse: disons que je crée plusieurs sites différents et que je mets tout dans un même dossier (ben oui moi jcompte opter pour les dossiers intelligents à 100% ^^), le fait d'avoir plusieurs pages 'index.htm' par ex, ou encore 'background.gif' ne posera pas de problème?


 En règle général ton dossier 'fourre tout' est  géré comme un dossier normal. Par conséquent si tu veux y enregistrer un document ayant un nom déjà utilisé, il te sera demandé de changer de nom. Ce qui importe après c'est son contenu. car c'est par lui que tu définiras des dossiers 'intelligents'.

 Une remarque pour vous signaler tout simplement (sans briser la NDA) que Spotlight s'améliore et est hyper réactif.


----------



## Manu (29 Décembre 2004)

groumpf a dit:
			
		

> Est il question d'un marché pour les widgets .... ???
> Quel sera le prix d'un widgets ???
> Si quelqu'un connait Konfabulator  ...
> Apple a elle pris position sur ce sujet ???
> Désolé si c'est confidentiel !


 Je crois que les widgets tout au moins les plus éllaborés vont adopter le mode de vente des shareware. Apple en outre n'a pas à prendre position vis à vis de Konfabulator. Il offre une plateforme utilisant  les technologies qu'il a implémentées pour permettre à un plus grand nombre de développeurs de produire une nouvell clase d'Applis. Cela lui permettra également de continuer à faire évoluer ses technologies. Tout cela bénéficiera à un plus grand nombre d'utilisateurs.


----------



## nicogala (29 Décembre 2004)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ooouuufff! et de 15 pages de lues d'un coup!  superbe thread, merci   tiger s'annonce véritablement... grandiose. javais cependant une bête question à laquelle je ne pense pas vraiment avoir trouvé de réponse: disons que je crée plusieurs sites différents et que je mets tout dans un même dossier (ben oui moi jcompte opter pour les dossiers intelligents à 100% ^^), le fait d'avoir plusieurs pages 'index.htm' par ex, ou encore 'background.gif' ne posera pas de problème?


 Eh Manu, il a raison: dans le cas (forcé) de plusieurs fichiers ayant le même nom, comment ça se passe pour un dossier intellignent ? 
actuellement avec l'outil de recherche, les fichiers ayant le même nom sont différenciés notamment par leur emplacement dans l'arborescence de dossiers, leur "chemin" quoi. Avec le système d'avoir un seul et unique dossier "fourre-tout" , ça n'existerait plus, il y aurait alors de distinctions au niveau de la taille et de la date et heure de création du fichier... mais c'est abscons ! Ou alors il va falloir "tagger" chaque fichier...ça va rajouter du temps de manutention ça non ? Avoir à greffer une petite phrase à chaque fichier index.html...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (29 Décembre 2004)

> En règle général ton dossier 'fourre tout' est géré comme un dossier normal. Par conséquent si tu veux y enregistrer un document ayant un nom déjà utilisé, il te sera demandé de changer de nom. Ce qui importe après c'est son contenu. car c'est par lui que tu définiras des dossiers 'intelligents'.


ben ça c'est un peu une mauvaise nouvelle en fait    ça veut dire que je ne pourrai de toute façon pas travailler uniquement par dossiers intelligents puisque j'aurai obligtoirement des dizaines de pages 'index.htm' entre autres... je m'en doutais un peu mais bon... ça veut dire que ce nouveau système de dossiers ne pourra jamais être adopté par tous les developpeurs web notamment


----------



## Manu (29 Décembre 2004)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> ben ça c'est un peu une mauvaise nouvelle en fait  ça veut dire que je ne pourrai de toute façon pas travailler uniquement par dossiers intelligents puisque j'aurai obligtoirement des dizaines de pages 'index.htm' entre autres... je m'en doutais un peu mais bon... ça veut dire que ce nouveau système de dossiers ne pourra jamais être adopté par tous les developpeurs web notamment


 Les développeurs web auront de toute façon avec automator un excellent outil de travail.  La question que tu poses concerne un nom de fichier. Or justement la grande force de spotlight c'est de s'en affranchir!!  et de ne se fier qu'au contenu du document.


----------



## damien_t (31 Décembre 2004)

Merci beaucoup a tous les participants a cette discussion passionnante. En particulier Manu pour sa patience 

  Concernant Dashboard, j'ai trouve le site suivant : http://www.thedashboarder.com/archive/ On peut telecharger les widgets. J'ai en regarder deux trois et pour les moins evolues d'entre eux, c'est bien du HTML, CSS, JavaScript assez standard. Pour les widgets plus compliques, la, ca se gate et il va falloir repasser par xcode pour certaines parties.

 Tiger m'interesse beaucoup et j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible d'ecrire un importeur pour une application dont on est pas l'auteur. Imaginons que je ne sois pas satisfait par les metadonnees provenant de Photoshop. Par exemple, je souhaite rajouter une metadonnee "Dominante" ou indexer les layers de texte pour tous les fichiers PSD. Est-ce que je pourrais le rajouter si Adobe ne l'a pas prevu ?

 Si j'ai bien compris comment fonctionne Spotlight, il doit forcement utiliser CoreData pour stocker ses donnes. J'aimerais savoir si toutes les metadonnees seront accessibles _sans_ spotlight (dans mon application a moi) via Core Data ? Normalement oui, mais j'ai un peu peur que cette partie de Tiger soit une grosse boite noire sans acces facile aux indexes.

 Je me demande aussi si les metadonnees gerent les relations entre les documents. Une fois de plus, si j'ai bien compris, il semblerait que cela ne soit pas le cas. Spotlight ne semble gerer que les liens directs (fussent-ils lointains comme dans la demo ou une recherche sur "pixar" renvoit une video de finding nemo parce que pixar est dans le champ Copyright) et pas les relations indirectes. 

 Imaginons que je veuille retrouver le fichier Illustrator qui a servi "de base" a un fichier PSD qui lui meme a ete envoye au client X.
  est-ce qu'en tapant "Client X" dans spotlight, je trouverai le fichier Illustrator correspondant ?

 Je me pose beaucoup de questions au niveau des fonctionnalites de Tiger et j'ai enormenent de mal a trouver de bonnes infos. Cette discussion m'en apprends pas mal.

  Une derniere chose: Avec un peu d'avance, bonne annee 2005 a tout le monde


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (10 Janvier 2005)

Je suis depuis un moment ce fil. Ayant participé à la WWDC, ayant conversé un peu avec Giampaolo (le concepteur de Spotlight et du fameux systeme BFS de BeOS) et ayant la derniere alpha / beta de Tiger, je ne suis pas d'accord avec manu sur 1 point.

? Spotlight est un magnifique systeme sur le papier mais de facto son integration à HFS+ est et restera une "catastrophe". Par catastrophe entendre que tant que le systeme de fichiers actuel ne sera pas remplacé par un systeme moderne, spotlight aura toujours besoin d'une indexation gourmande en ressources.

BeFS avait un systeme de fichiers qui etait une base de données à part entiere. pas besoin d'indexation pour stocker les meta-données. chaque ecriture sur le disque correspondait à une ecriture en base de données...ce n'est pas le cas avec HFS+

Giampaolo a dit qu'ils auraient bcp de mal à faire un système d'indexation rapide et peu gourmand sur la base du FS actuel..

et c'est pas faux, sur un imacG5 et un disque  dur de 120 Go l'indexation prend plus d'une heure et le systeme est quasi inutilisable ... il faut savoir que l'indexation n'a pas lieu qu'une fois, elle est forcement actualisée fréquemment et c'est vraiment un ralentissement des acces disques auquels on peut assister.

Meme sur un bi-pro 2Ghz ca a pris un temps fou et l'OS reste pas aisement utilisable...


----------



## Deckard (10 Janvier 2005)

Petite question concernant CoreImage : est-ce que ça permettra à Quicktime de ramer moins quand on règle luminosité/contraste/saturation ?

Je suis dégouté quand je vois que Windows Media Player sur PC le fait sans problèmes même sur des configs modestes !


----------



## Manu (10 Janvier 2005)

damien_t a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup a tous les participants a cette discussion passionnante. En particulier Manu pour sa patience
> 
> 
> Tiger m'interesse beaucoup et j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible d'ecrire un importeur pour une application dont on est pas l'auteur. Imaginons que je ne sois pas satisfait par les metadonnees provenant de Photoshop. Par exemple, je souhaite rajouter une metadonnee "Dominante" ou indexer les layers de texte pour tous les fichiers PSD. Est-ce que je pourrais le rajouter si Adobe ne l'a pas prevu ?


 
 Comme les métadonnées sont définies comme étant des infos sur les données, tu peux définir pour un besoin particulier des métadonnées sur des données générées par une applications. Et donc développer un importeur.  Le seul hic à mon avis c'est  comment les intégrer comme extensions de métadonnées définies par l'éditeur de l'Application. Je vais essayer de me renseigner sur la question.



			
				damien_t a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai bien compris comment fonctionne Spotlight, il doit forcement utiliser CoreData pour stocker ses donnes. J'aimerais savoir si toutes les metadonnees seront accessibles _sans_ spotlight (dans mon application a moi) via Core Data ? Normalement oui, mais j'ai un peu peur que cette partie de Tiger soit une grosse boite noire sans acces facile aux indexes.


 
 Attention Spotlight n'a rien à voir avec Core Data. Core Data s'inscrit plutôt dans une stratégie de développement d'applications. C'est en fait l'intégration dans le processus de développement d'applications d'une technologie utilisée dans WebObjects et connu jadis sous le nom EOF. Cette intégration étant dacilitée par l'arrivée de SQLite.



			
				damien_t a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande aussi si les metadonnees gerent les relations entre les documents. Une fois de plus, si j'ai bien compris, il semblerait que cela ne soit pas le cas. Spotlight ne semble gerer que les liens directs (fussent-ils lointains comme dans la demo ou une recherche sur "pixar" renvoit une video de finding nemo parce que pixar est dans le champ Copyright) et pas les relations indirectes.
> 
> Imaginons que je veuille retrouver le fichier Illustrator qui a servi "de base" a un fichier PSD qui lui meme a ete envoye au client X.
> est-ce qu'en tapant "Client X" dans spotlight, je trouverai le fichier Illustrator correspondant ?


 
 Comme je l'ai souligné plus haut , c'est pas parce qu'en parlant de Spotlight que souvent on fait allusion à une base de données que celle-ci est relationnelle.  Donc je ne pense pas que Spotlight permette de répondre à des requêtes comme celle que tu suggères.




			
				damien_t a dit:
			
		

> Je me pose beaucoup de questions au niveau des fonctionnalites de Tiger et j'ai enormenent de mal a trouver de bonnes infos. Cette discussion m'en apprends pas mal.
> 
> Une derniere chose: Avec un peu d'avance, bonne annee 2005 a tout le monde


 
 On n'essaie par ce thread de montrer ce qu'apporte Tiger dans l'évolution non seulement de Mac OS X, mais également dans l'orientation des OS en général. Donc à quoi pourra ressembler l'informatique que l'on nous prépare pour demain.

 Meilleurs Voeux à tous!


----------



## Manu (10 Janvier 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Je suis depuis un moment ce fil. Ayant participé à la WWDC, ayant conversé un peu avec Giampaolo (le concepteur de Spotlight et du fameux systeme BFS de BeOS) et ayant la derniere alpha / beta de Tiger, je ne suis pas d'accord avec manu sur 1 point.
> 
> ? Spotlight est un magnifique systeme sur le papier mais de facto son integration à HFS+ est et restera une "catastrophe". Par catastrophe entendre que tant que le systeme de fichiers actuel ne sera pas remplacé par un systeme moderne, spotlight aura toujours besoin d'une indexation gourmande en ressources.
> 
> ...


 
 Parlant de l'indexation initiale je peux l'admettre. Notament sur un poste de travail. Compte tenu du fait que les index sont actualisés au fur et à mesure qu'un document modifié est sauvegardé. Dites moi dans une journée combien de fois un utilisateur lambda modifie et sauvegarde un document? comparons donc cela à tout le temps où le système est actif. C'est vraiment négligeable. Même en supposant que l'indexation d'un document de 2000 pages coûte 10 minutes (ce qui est hyper généreux!). 
 D'autre part la philosophie à l'origine de la création de BeFS n'est pas la même que celle qui a conduit à celle de Spotlight. BeOS était un OS conçu dès l'origine pour supporter nativement toutes les spécificités du multimédia il a alors falu intégrer à l'OS un file system ad-hoc.
 En outre vu la stratégie d'Apple de privlégier le standard et l'Open Source,  impossible d'envisager un File system de type BeFS sur OS X fût-il moderne. Enfin c'est mon avis et cela n'engage que moi!


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (10 Janvier 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Parlant de l'indexation initiale je peux l'admettre. Notament sur un poste de travail. Compte tenu du fait que les index sont actualisés au fur et à mesure qu'un document modifié est sauvegardé. Dites moi dans une journée combien de fois un utilisateur lambda modifie et sauvegarde un document? comparons donc cela à tout le temps où le système est actif. C'est vraiment négligeable. Même en supposant que l'indexation d'un document de 2000 pages coûte 10 minutes (ce qui est hyper généreux!).
> D'autre part la philosophie à l'origine de la création de BeFS n'est pas la même que celle qui a conduit à celle de Spotlight. BeOS était un OS conçu dès l'origine pour supporter nativement toutes les spécificités du multimédia il a alors falu intégrer à l'OS un file system ad-hoc.
> En outre vu la stratégie d'Apple de privlégier le standard et l'Open Source,  impossible d'envisager un File system de type BeFS sur OS X fût-il moderne. Enfin c'est mon avis et cela n'engage que moi!



Ce n'est pas si négligeable, car Spotligh ne semble pas avoir de règle d'indexation et indexe donc dés qu'il en a besoin que l'utilisateur soit au travail ou pas...Ce qui veut dire pour les applications nécessitant du I/O intense un ralentissement non négligeable...et puis de toi à moi, la premiere impression pour un utilisateur lambda lors de la première cession de Tiger est catastrophique "c'est lent, c'est lent, ca rame"...et cela pendant une heure en moyenne..je doute que cela change dans la finale..

Et puis je peux te dire qu'Apple a deja un FS moderne digne de ce nom (enfin ! car HFS+ est encore basé sur du code 68k en grosse partie) dans ses cartons....dixit Giampaolo mais visiblement tout le monde n'etait pas d'accord chez Apple sur l'opportunité de l'introduire maintenant...

Et puis j'avoue ne pas comprendre le parallèle antinomique que tu fais entre le monde open source et un système de fichiers proprio moderne ...


----------



## Manu (10 Janvier 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Et puis j'avoue ne pas comprendre le parallèle antinomique que tu fais entre le monde open source et un système de fichiers proprio moderne ...


 
 C'est juste une constatation et non une opinion personnelle toute faite. En effet  il me semble que lorsqu'il s'agit de toucher à un composant hyper important de l'OS comme un File system, Apple, obnibulé certainement par son passé, a la phobie des solutions proprios. Les choses c'est vrai pourront changer lorsque l'OS passera entièrement en 64 bits. Peut être qu'alors comme tu le dis ils sortiront cette solution de leur carton. Mais pour le moment j'y crois pas trop. 
 Il faut quand même admettre qu'aujourd'hui, Apple est obligé de faire le grand écart. Adopter Unix et les solutions Open Source pour s'attirer la sympathie de communautés de geeks, d'IT, et dans une certaine mesure gagner en crédibilité. Les seules solutions 'proprios' adoptées dans l'Os sont celles pour lesquelles Apple est reconnu comme possédant les meilleures. Notament celles qui touchent au graphisme. Et encore... puis qu'on y trouve quand même de l'OpenGL, du PDF, etc...


----------



## Luc G (10 Janvier 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste une constatation et non une opinion personnelle toute faite. En effet  il me semble que lorsqu'il s'agit de toucher à un composant hyper important de l'OS comme un File system, Apple, obnibulé certainement par son passé, a la phobie des solutions proprios. Les choses c'est vrai pourront changer lorsque l'OS passera entièrement en 64 bits. Peut être qu'alors comme tu le dis ils sortiront cette solution de leur carton. Mais pour le moment j'y crois pas trop.
> Il faut quand même admettre qu'aujourd'hui, Apple est obligé de faire le grand écart. Adopter Unix et les solutions Open Source pour s'attirer la sympathie de communautés de geeks, d'IT, et dans une certaine mesure gagner en crédibilité. Les seules solutions 'proprios' adoptées dans l'Os sont celles pour lesquelles Apple est reconnu comme possédant les meilleures. Notament celles qui touchent au graphisme. Et encore... puis qu'on y trouve quand même de l'OpenGL, du PDF, etc...



C'est clair qu'il y a là des choix stratégiques qui ne doivent pas être évidents à faire. D'ailleurs le choix de baser le système sur next/unix plutôt que sur beos est à peu près sûrement le résultat d'un choix de ce type.

Comme Apple ne peut quand même pas mener tout de front, je doute aussi qu'ils se réexcitent sur un système de fichiers tout de suite, malgré les défauts, sauf s'ils arrivent à rendre la transition transparente et ça mieux vaut peut-être teste pas mal de trucs avant. Peut-ête pour MacOS XI ?


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (10 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair qu'il y a là des choix stratégiques qui ne doivent pas être évidents à faire. D'ailleurs le choix de baser le système sur next/unix plutôt que sur beos est à peu près sûrement le résultat d'un choix de ce type.
> 
> Comme Apple ne peut quand même pas mener tout de front, je doute aussi qu'ils se réexcitent sur un système de fichiers tout de suite, malgré les défauts, sauf s'ils arrivent à rendre la transition transparente et ça mieux vaut peut-être teste pas mal de trucs avant. Peut-ête pour MacOS XI ?



un systeme de fichiers n'est pas un element secondaire d'un OS ... Giampaolo affirme avoir terminé. Reste à voir effectivement comment la transition se passera...Maintenant que ce FS soit open-source ou pas ... je pense que les utilisateurs avancés, geeks y compris s'en moquent pas mal..c'est pas la partie dans laquelle ils mettront les mains si elle est open source...


----------



## Fulvio (10 Janvier 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Parlant de l'indexation initiale je peux l'admettre. Notament sur un poste de travail. Compte tenu du fait que les index sont actualisés au fur et à mesure qu'un document modifié est sauvegardé. Dites moi dans une journée combien de fois un utilisateur lambda modifie et sauvegarde un document? comparons donc cela à tout le temps où le système est actif. C'est vraiment négligeable. Même en supposant que l'indexation d'un document de 2000 pages coûte 10 minutes (ce qui est hyper généreux!).
> D'autre part la philosophie à l'origine de la création de BeFS n'est pas la même que celle qui a conduit à celle de Spotlight. BeOS était un OS conçu dès l'origine pour supporter nativement toutes les spécificités du multimédia il a alors falu intégrer à l'OS un file system ad-hoc.
> En outre vu la stratégie d'Apple de privlégier le standard et l'Open Source, impossible d'envisager un File system de type BeFS sur OS X fût-il moderne. Enfin c'est mon avis et cela n'engage que moi!


 
 Arrêtez moi si je me trompe, mais HFS+ n'est pas Open Source. Apple semble en avoir publier les spécifications pour faciliter la vie des développeurs concernés, mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'on puisse l'implémenter pour une autre utilisation sans licence, ni le modifier à sa guise.


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Janvier 2005)

Tout autre chose que les systèmes d'indexation:
Est-ce qu'enfin sous Tiger on poura ouvrir un dossier et retrouver les icones organisées comme à la dernière ouverture et non pas les unes sur les autrs par exemple?

Merci,

A.


----------



## Manu (11 Janvier 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Tout autre chose que les systèmes d'indexation:
> Est-ce qu'enfin sous Tiger on poura ouvrir un dossier et retrouver les icones organisées comme à la dernière ouverture et non pas les unes sur les autrs par exemple?
> 
> Merci,
> ...


 
 Ce type d'info concernant une éventuelle correction de 'bug' de l'Os est sous NDA. Il faudra donc attendre la sortie de Tiger pourt'en assurer.


----------



## olidev (12 Janvier 2005)

A votre avis quand aurons nous droit (je parle des développeurs inscrit au programme ADC) à ce nouveau Build de Tiger car il semble qu'il y a pas mal de nouveautés et de retouches esthétiques (voir la demo de Dashboard et de Mail)


----------



## Manu (12 Janvier 2005)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> A votre avis quand aurons nous droit (je parle des développeurs inscrit au programme ADC) à ce nouveau Build de Tiger car il semble qu'il y a pas mal de nouveautés et de retouches esthétiques (voir la demo de Dashboard et de Mail)


 
 Mail étant une application Apple en développement, elle ne concerne pas directement les développeurs. Quant à Dashboard, Apple a la liberté de modifier les aspects visuels de son utilisation sans que cela impacte les développements de widgets que nous développeurs avons engagés. Apple a toujours mis à dispo les versions dès que des modifs ont été apportées aux frameworks et kits de dev. Donc pas de soucis. Sauf si tu veux t'amuser comme l'a fait S Jobs à la keynote. De toute façon rien n'est encore définitif et des changements pourront être opééres d'ici là.


----------



## Floppy (13 Janvier 2005)

J'ai été emballé par la fonction de visualisation des photos depuis Mail.
 J'espère vraiment qu'ils vont intégrer cette fonction au Finder.


----------



## Foguenne (13 Janvier 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> ...et puis de toi à moi, la premiere impression pour un utilisateur lambda lors de la première cession de Tiger est catastrophique "c'est lent, c'est lent, ca rame"...et cela pendant une heure en moyenne..je doute que cela change dans la finale..



Tu veux dire après la première installation de Tiger, une seul fois ou à chaque fois que je redémarrerais ma machine ? 
Si c'est la première fois, ça va si c'est régulièrement que ça rame pour l'indexation, c'est beaucoup plus embêtant. On avait enfin un OS rapide avec Panther.


----------



## Manu (13 Janvier 2005)

Si beaucoup de gens pendant la Keynote de Steve ont été éblouis par les subtilités graphiques de Tiger, tout cela est du à Quartz qui a subi une évolution assez spectaculaire. Entre autre avec l'arrivée de Core image et Core Vidéo. 
  Pour vous permettre de mieux saisir l'interêt de cette technologie, je voudrais revenir à ce qu'est  Core Image.

 Core image est une technologie développée par Apple et qui tire partie des possibilités immenses offertes par les cartes graphiques actuelles et sophistiquées utilisées dans les nouveaux ordinateurs. Apple fourni aux développeurs les moyens d'utiliser cette technologies sous la forme d'images units.

 Il faut voir les image units comme des composants electroniques que les développeurs intègrent exactement comme sur le schéma d'un circuit électronique. D'ailleur les outils graphiques fournis par Apple permettent de mimer EXACTEMENT ce comportement. On produit alors ce qu'on appelle des graphes units.

 Ainsi un filtre comme celui de photoshop peut être réalisé sous la forme d'un graphe unit. Un graphe unit peut lui aussi être utilisé comme une image unit dans un graphe unit plus éllaboré.

 Avec les composants fournis par Apple on peut faire des choses IMPENSABLES!!!!! Et je vous assure que les démos actuels de Tiger ne font qu'efleurer la possibilités de Core image. Bref on a encore RIEN VU.

 Pour vous donner une idée de ce qu'on peut faire, je viens de terminer le développement d'une graphe unit économiseur d'écran qui présente la vidéo d'une grande avenue de Paris avec sur le mur d'un immeuble non une vidéo de pub mais le défilement des nouvelles provenant de la rubique des actus de Macgé. Et tout cela en temps réel. Croyez moi pour ça pas besoin d'être un expert. Cela m'a pris moins d'une demi-journée. Et en balbutiant car je ne suis expert graphique et c'était ma première image unit. Aucun code généré, en utilisant uniquement des images units fournies par Apple!!!

 Tout se fait par assemblage de composants et tous ces composants qui  utilisent les possibilités de la carte graphique. La CPU est rarement sollicitée et tout est fluide. 

 La majorité des applications tirant partie des avancées de Core image utiliseront des images unit conçues de cette façon. Par contre je m'apperçois que la présence d' un expert en graphismes et 3D est nécessaire pour utiliser les bonnes images unit et les assembler judicieusement afin de fournir des effets désirés. 

 Bref c'est vraiment le développement par composants avec  l'appui indispensable d'experts métiers.


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (14 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire après la première installation de Tiger, une seul fois ou à chaque fois que je redémarrerais ma machine ?
> Si c'est la première fois, ça va si c'est régulièrement que ça rame pour l'indexation, c'est beaucoup plus embêtant. On avait enfin un OS rapide avec Panther.



Toute premiere session, c'est archi lent à cause de l'indexation initiale...Ca peut durer de 20 min à 2 heures voire plus selon la capacité de ton DD et du nombres de fichiers / dossiers. Ensuite, le systeme doit mettre à jour cette indexation et c'est là ou je suis tres inquiet pour la finale de Tiger...car dans les betas pour le moment ca bouffe de la ressource...

Sur les demo de jobs on ne voit rien c'est normal...bi pro pas loin de 3ghz (probablement des protos comme d'hab) avec je ne sais combien de Gb de RAM...


----------



## Foguenne (14 Janvier 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Toute premiere session, c'est archi lent à cause de l'indexation initiale...Ca peut durer de 20 min à 2 heures voire plus selon la capacité de ton DD et du nombres de fichiers / dossiers. Ensuite, le systeme doit mettre à jour cette indexation et c'est là ou je suis tres inquiet pour la finale de Tiger...car dans les betas pour le moment ca bouffe de la ressource...
> 
> Sur les demo de jobs on ne voit rien c'est normal...bi pro pas loin de 3ghz (probablement des protos comme d'hab) avec je ne sais combien de Gb de RAM...



Ok, mais n'y a-t-il pas un mode "indexation manuel" c-à-d un mode ou c'est nous qui choisissions quand ce fait l'indexation ? Si c'est la cas, alors ce n'est pas grave. Je laisse ma machine tourner une fois de temps en temps pour ça, et ça roule. 
Dans le cas contraire, j'espère franchement que ce ne sera pas si grave que ce que tu avances ou alors, ils ont intérêt à sortir vite un PowerBook Bi 3 Ghz


----------



## Yama (14 Janvier 2005)

moi ça m'inquiète pas outre mesure dans le sens o ma machine est souvent pendant un moment laissé à elle même.
MAIS je suis graphiste et le reflexe du Pomme S est un reflex de survie 
un pomme S relance t'il immédiatement un processus d'indexation ?


----------



## Manu (14 Janvier 2005)

On fait tout un foin avec l'indexation. Moi je n'ai  jusque là rencontré aucun problème. Il faut quand même pas oublié que l'ordi est plus de la moitié du temps oisif. et c'est généralement à ce moment qu'il active ses routines de management (index, energie, réseau, etc...). En outre Mac OS X le fait admirablement bien.
 Il m'arrive pour démontrer la force de Spotlight  d'ouvrir un gros fichier, en même temps qu'un dossier intelligent, de modifier le fichier en édition, le voir apparaitre et disparaitre en temps réel dans mon dossier intelligent, à chaque sauvegarde quand j'ajoute ou supprime un indice en liaison avec la requête du dosier intelligent. Tout  se fait instantanément. Je n'utilise pas un foudre de guerre, juste un PB 12. En outre la première indexation se fera dans la foulée de l'install de l'OS et  sa durée sera donc noyée dans le temps de l'install.


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (14 Janvier 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> On fait tout un foin avec l'indexation. Moi je n'ai  jusque là rencontré aucun problème. Il faut quand même pas oublié que l'ordi est plus de la moitié du temps oisif. et c'est généralement à ce moment qu'il active ses routines de management (index, energie, réseau, etc...). En outre Mac OS X le fait admirablement bien.



Sur la dernière version adc, en aucun cas, l'indexation ne se déclenche à un moment opportun. Elle se déclenche quand elle veut c'est à dire quand elle en a besoin. Y compris en pleine acquisition video par exemple   



			
				Manu a dit:
			
		

> Il m'arrive pour démontrer la force de Spotlight  d'ouvrir un gros fichier, en même temps qu'un dossier intelligent, de modifier le fichier en édition, le voir apparaitre et disparaitre en temps réel dans mon dossier intelligent, à chaque sauvegarde quand j'ajoute ou supprime un indice en liaison avec la requête du dosier intelligent. Tout  se fait instantanément. Je n'utilise pas un foudre de guerre, juste un PB 12.



Je n'ai pas dit que Spotlight était pas un systeme génial, je dis qu'il entraine  des lenteurs très significatives (pour le moment) sur les machines de monsieur tout le monde...pour  t'en convaincre met un indicateur de type MenuMeters. 




			
				Manu a dit:
			
		

> En outre la première indexation se fera dans la foulée de l'install de l'OS et  sa durée sera donc noyée dans le temps de l'install.



c'est pas le cas pour le moment ...ou alors on a pas du tout la même version...


PS : pas de de mode manuel non pour l'indexation ... aucun moyen de choisir la partition souhaitée ou de le désactiver...yaura surement des bidouilles pour ca sur la finale...


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (14 Janvier 2005)

Yama a dit:
			
		

> moi ça m'inquiète pas outre mesure dans le sens o ma machine est souvent pendant un moment laissé à elle même.
> MAIS je suis graphiste et le reflexe du Pomme S est un reflex de survie
> un pomme S relance t'il immédiatement un processus d'indexation ?



je n'ai pas observé les process mais  j'aurais tendance à dire oui. Chaque pomme-s semble déclencher une mise à jour de indexation...a la vue du moins de la charge processeur et disque.


----------



## Ali Baba (14 Janvier 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas dit que Spotlight était pas un systeme génial, je dis qu'il entraine  des lenteurs très significatives (pour le moment) sur les machines de monsieur tout le monde...pour  t'en convaincre met un indicateur de type MenuMeters.


S'il faut avoir recours à MenuMeters pour s'en convaincre, c'est que les lenteurs ne doivent pas être si évidentes que ça


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (14 Janvier 2005)

Ali Baba a dit:
			
		

> S'il faut avoir recours à MenuMeters pour s'en convaincre, c'est que les lenteurs ne doivent pas être si évidentes que ça



C'est surtout utile pour que ceux qui ne font rien d'autre que de faire du safari s'en rendent compte...maintenant ouvre 2 ou 3 softs gourmands pendant qu'il indexe et on en reparle


----------



## ederntal (16 Janvier 2005)

J'ai juste une question, je suis désolé si elle a déjà été posée mais concernant spotlight... Il faut pour que ce systeme soit réellement génial que sur tous nos documents il y est les "mot clefs" de rentrés pour la recherche.

Je sais bien que pour les documents textes (word, pdt et cie) pas besoin de faire quoi que ce soit car il va chercher dedans mais comment faire quand on a une base de donnée de 5000 photos pour le boulot: il faut rentré les "mots clefs" pour chacune d'entre elle (je compte bien qu'automator m'aide pour le traitement par lot).

Donc ou met-on ces "mots clefs" en dehors du noms du fichier... genre j'ai une foto de ma grand mère, fesant du rugby devant un soleil couchant sur la plage (lol) : il faut bien que je rentre : mamie+famille+rugby+sport+soleil+plage...

C'est un boulot ENORME!!! et ou faire ça ? dans les commentaires ?

Bref peut-on commencer des a présent de faire ce genre de travail en rantrant des maintenant nos mots clefs dans les commentaires ou il faut attendre Tiger ?

Merci Manu ;-)


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (17 Janvier 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> J'ai juste une question, je suis désolé si elle a déjà été posée mais concernant spotlight... Il faut pour que ce systeme soit réellement génial que sur tous nos documents il y est les "mot clefs" de rentrés pour la recherche.
> 
> Je sais bien que pour les documents textes (word, pdt et cie) pas besoin de faire quoi que ce soit car il va chercher dedans mais comment faire quand on a une base de donnée de 5000 photos pour le boulot: il faut rentré les "mots clefs" pour chacune d'entre elle (je compte bien qu'automator m'aide pour le traitement par lot).
> 
> ...



Ca se passe aux niveaux des commentaires dans iPhoto (et non pas les commentaires du finder)...et oui tu peux commencer des maintenant dans la mesure ou iphoto ne changera pas sa structure de données pour supporter Spotlight à l'arrivée de Tiger.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Ca se passe aux niveaux des commentaires dans iPhoto (et non pas les commentaires du finder)...et oui tu peux commencer des maintenant dans la mesure ou iphoto ne changera pas sa structure de données pour supporter Spotlight à l'arrivée de Tiger.



Cela est tout de même assez fastidieux à faire, surtout si, comme moi, on n'a jamais remplis ces commentaires. Mais parles-tu des commentaires de iPhoto ou des mots-clé?


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (17 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Cela est tout de même assez fastidieux à faire, surtout si, comme moi, on n'a jamais remplis ces commentaires. Mais parles-tu des commentaires de iPhoto ou des mots-clé?



oui fastidieux mais je vois mal comment Spotlight ou un autre système d'ailleurs pourrait reconnaître mémé germaine, son velo, et la fontaine du village sur la photo   

Les mots-clé ou les commentaires seront tres probablement "indexés" par spotlight...


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> oui fastidieux mais je vois mal comment Spotlight ou un autre système d'ailleurs pourrait reconnaître mémé germaine, son velo, et la fontaine du village sur la photo



Mon message allait dans ce sens, à savoir qu'il vaut mieux s'y prendre assez tôt avec sa bibliothèque iPhoto...


----------



## groumpf (17 Janvier 2005)

Il faut pas se prendre la tête avec les tags pour les photos ..... si tu fais des albums de ta bibliothêque .... genre "corse" .... j'imagine que ça crée un TAG pour chaque photo de l'album avec corse dedans  .... et ce sera suffisant pour dégrossir la recherche !


----------



## groumpf (17 Janvier 2005)

pour remplir les TAGs, la reconnaissance vocale ça serait cool et moins rébarbatif que du clavier

Imagine:
tu viens de rentreer tes photos dans iphoto et tu te fais un diaporama ..... tu clique sur un petit bouton qui rentre en TAG éditable ce que tu dis durant le diaporama ......

"frederique plage"
"apéro cap corse"
"paté de sable avec les enfants"

et en plus les 3 photos sont dans un album nommé corse 1999

voilà c'est fait !


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2005)

groumpf a dit:
			
		

> pour remplir les TAGs, la reconnaissance vocale ça serait cool et moins rébarbatif que du clavier
> 
> Imagine:
> tu viens de rentreer tes photos dans iphoto et tu te fais un diaporama ..... tu clique sur un petit bouton qui rentre en TAG éditable ce que tu dis durant le diaporama ......
> ...



C'est bien, mais j'ai continué la discussion dans un sujet, plus adéquat, du forum Photo. 

Merci.

Revenons à nos moutons, plutôt à notre tigre (ouais je sais, c'est facile).


----------



## ederntal (17 Janvier 2005)

Euh les gars je parlais pas de petites photo grand public mais de milliers de photo haute def (et dont ipohot n'est pas approprié!!!)... C'est des jpeg de 30mo ou des psd de + de 150mo...

Quand on en as beaucoup il faut rentré ou les mots clefs (sans parler d'iphoto)


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (17 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien, mais j'ai continué la discussion dans un sujet, plus adéquat, du forum Photo.



heu ben savoir comment Spotlight réagit aux mots clé, comment fonctionne son indexation ... On a pris l'exemple des photos mais on aurait pu prendre n'importe quel type de fichier...si on parle de CoreImage tu vas nous mettre aussi dans la section Photo ??

Ca n'a pas grand chose avec le cadrage ou l'utilisation d'un flash ou pas ...


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> heu ben savoir comment Spotlight réagit aux mots clé, comment fonctionne son indexation ... On a pris l'exemple des photos mais on aurait pu prendre n'importe quel type de fichier...si on parle de CoreImage tu vas nous mettre aussi dans la section Photo ??
> 
> Ca n'a pas grand chose avec le cadrage ou l'utilisation d'un flash ou pas ...



Non, mais si tu cliques sur le lien que j'ai donné tu verras que j'avais aussi des questions propres à iPhoto, à ses mots-clés et aux commentaires, et le forum Photo est là pour ça. 

Pour causer indexation, Spotlight et comment fonctionne iPhoto par rapport à tout cela, on est d'accord que le présent sujet est tout à fait adéquat.


----------



## ederntal (17 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais si tu cliques sur le lien que j'ai donné tu verras que j'avais aussi des questions propres à iPhoto, à ses mots-clés et aux commentaires, et le forum Photo est là pour ça.
> 
> Pour causer indexation, Spotlight et comment fonctionne iPhoto par rapport à tout cela, on est d'accord que le présent sujet est tout à fait adéquat.



Et surtout toutes les images qu'on a pas mis dans iphoto!!!


----------



## Ali Baba (17 Janvier 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Euh les gars je parlais pas de petites photo grand public mais de milliers de photo haute def (et dont ipohot n'est pas approprié!!!)... C'est des jpeg de 30mo ou des psd de + de 150mo...


Va falloir que Steve nous ponde un iPhoto HD


----------



## bompi (18 Janvier 2005)

Puisque l'on parle d'indeation :
J'ai installé Tiger ce week-end. La première fois j'ai fait une intégration de mes données issues de Panther et ça a été une petite Bérézina ... J'ai donc refait une installation ex nihilo et là c'était déjà mieux.
L'indexation a été plutôt sympa : pas trop gourmande et plutôt discrète, assez rapide [quand Spotlight indique 861 h restantes il ne faut pas s'affoler  ] mais pas comme attendue. Lors de la présentation à Paris fin 2004 les gars nous avaient dit que Spotlight se concentrerait sur le dossier utilisateur. Tu parles : il a indexé ma partition de boot, celle où se trouve Panther, plus mon disque externe (250 GB !) plus mes images disques lorsque je les ai montéees.
L'ennui c'est que si l'on fait une recherche, il donne (par défaut) tous les résultats, y compris ceux sur des images disques qui ne sont plus montées. Curieux, non ?


----------



## Floppy (18 Janvier 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> L'ennui c'est que si l'on fait une recherche, il donne (par défaut) tous les résultats, y compris ceux sur des images disques qui ne sont plus montées. Curieux, non ?


 Ça me partait tout ce qu'il y a de plus normal. Je suppose que si tu cliques sur le document, il demande l'insertion du volume Toto. Ce qui est le comportement que j'attends.
 Par contre, j'espère que chaque fois qu'on insère un disque ou qu'on monte un volume, il demande si l'on souhaite l'indexer sinon il va indexer tout et n'importe quoi.
 Je me demande aussi comment il s'y retrouve si l'on change le nom d'un volume.
 Décidément, Spotlight est loin d'être simple à réaliser.


----------



## Manu (18 Janvier 2005)

Dans les préférences de Spotlight il y a un onglet 'privé' qui permet de spécifier les volumes ou répertoires privés à ne pas 'spotlighter'. Donc pas de souci. d'autre part spotlight s'occupe des documents et réagit par rapport à leur modification et non au volume les contenant.


----------



## bompi (19 Janvier 2005)

Effectivement, Spotlight pose de sérieux problèmes de choix : pas simple.

En dehors de ça, j'ai donc passé plusieurs jours avec Tiger et l'ai trouvé plus
rapide (une nouvelle fois) que Panther : s'il y a quelques erreurs de réaffichage
de la barre des menus, l'interface graphique me paraît plus prompte. Je trouve
aussi que mon disque chauffe moins, signe que les accès disques sont moins
fréquents (bien entendu cela peut être dû à des applications tierces).
Moins empirique : le Font Book est en pleine béchamel et interprète plutôt
mal certaines polices TT qui passaient très bien avec la version de Panther.
C'est pareil chez vous ?


----------



## Delgesu (19 Janvier 2005)

Apparament, il y a longtemps que Acrobat Reader permet de faire une recherche dans les PDF. Je ne vois pas en quoi Tiger va innover de ce côté là.


----------



## bompi (19 Janvier 2005)

L'intérêt est qu'une application permette une recherche simultanée dans de multiples formats de fichier. Spotlight n'est pas le seul à être capable de faire cela, mais son utilité est de joindre des fonctionnalités de recherche à une intégration poussée dans le système. Notamment avec les modules de notifications associés à l'écriture sur disque qui permettent une interaction entre les applications et le moteur d'indexation (permettant une indexation des modifications/créations à la volée).


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (20 Janvier 2005)

test effectué sur un PB 1.5Ghz ,DD 5200 tours - dernière beta de tiger (sans plus de précisions, nda oblige)

les process d'indexation bouffent à eux seuls plus de 70 % de CPU pendant plus d'une demi heure. Finder inutilisable en conséquence pendant tout ce temps. Lancement des applis interminables. meme pas la peine d'essayer de lancer une opération lourde pendant cette période.

Je vous laisse imaginer l'impression premiere de n'importe quel user lambda.


----------



## nicogala (20 Janvier 2005)

N'importe quel user lambda ou nouvel user ne verra rien de tout ça en lançant Tiger la première fois sur son Mac tout neuf (donc vierge) ... après, l'user averti qui a déjà un Mac sous Panther, ben justement, s'il s'est un peu renseigné il le saura, et j'imagine qu'apple va penser à inclure un message du genre "l'indexation peut prendre un certain temps..."  le fameux "this may take a while..."  et tout le mnde sera averti ainsi, donc je pense qu'il n'y aura pas de pblm à ce niveau là


----------



## bompi (20 Janvier 2005)

De plus, Apple devra prévenir qu'il est risqué de transférer certains contenus de Panther à Tiger. Certes ce n'est qu'une bêta, mais faire cela m'a mis un bronx pas possible, sans compter effectivement l'indexation de quelques 7 Gb de documents et autres ...
Et effectivement, en recommençant "à vide" c'était impeccable.
Au passage j'ai vu que par défaut les préférences sont maintenant enregistrées dans un format mode binaire et plus texte (XML).


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (20 Janvier 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> N'importe quel user lambda ou nouvel user ne verra rien de tout ça en lançant Tiger la première fois sur son Mac tout neuf (donc vierge) ... après, l'user averti qui a déjà un Mac sous Panther, ben justement, s'il s'est un peu renseigné il le saura, et j'imagine qu'apple va penser à inclure un message du genre "l'indexation peut prendre un certain temps..."  le fameux "this may take a while..."  et tout le mnde sera averti ainsi, donc je pense qu'il n'y aura pas de pblm à ce niveau là



tu n'as rien compris ... pas grave, je reformule....

L'ordi est inutilisable de facon correcte...pendant toute cette phase d'indexation...Et le user lambda lui l'indexation il s'en tamponne grave...d'autant qu'il ne comprendra sûrement jamais ce que c'est...sauf s'il va faire un tour dans le menu Spotlight...ce qui ne justifie en aucun cas pourquoi son ordi est comme bloqué...


----------



## bompi (20 Janvier 2005)

Cela veut-il dire que :
- tu as installé Tiger ex nihilo
- malgré tout, Spotlight a indexé à tout va ?

Curieux.
En effet, comme je l'ai dit, après une "clean install", spotlight a commencé d'indexer mes disques externes, mais en douceur. C'est quand j'avais fais une mise à jour Panther -> Tiger que le problème est survenu.


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (20 Janvier 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Cela veut-il dire que :
> - tu as installé Tiger ex nihilo
> - malgré tout, Spotlight a indexé à tout va ?
> 
> ...



J'ai 4 partitions dont l'une dédiée à Tiger...il indexe l'ensemble des partitions par défaut (ce qui semble logique d'ailleurs). 

Ca veut dire quoi une indexation en douceur ?


----------



## Delusive (20 Janvier 2005)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> Apparament, il y a longtemps que Acrobat Reader permet de faire une recherche dans les PDF. Je ne vois pas en quoi Tiger va innover de ce côté là.


 J'ai testé l'autre jour, et c'est clairement pas une nouveauté, la gestion du contenu pdf pour les recherches.
Je suis sous Jaguar en plus... J'ai mis un pdf dans un dossier, indexé ce dossier, et lancé une recherche de contenu limitée à ce dossier, avec une expression bien précise qui se trouve dans le pdf précité.
Et bien il apparaît tout naturellement.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2005)

Petit rappel...



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je le répète, ce sujet n'a pas été créé pour répondre à des questions techniques bien précises sur le passage de Panther à Tiger, sur Tiger lui-même ou sur des bugs résolus ou non, etc. Ce sujet existe pour débattre de Tiger sur le fond, sans entrer techniquement dans les détails «basiques» et sur l'impact qu'OS 10.4 aura sur notre manière de travailler et d'utiliser un ordinateur. N'oubliez pas que les développeurs ont une NDA a respecter, évitez donc dans la mesure du possible de leur poser des questions embarrassantes auxquels cas ils ne répondront pas.
> 
> Merci à vous de rester dans cette ligne.


----------



## iota (25 Janvier 2005)

Salut.

Je me pose une question concernant spotlight.

Est-il capable d'indéxer le contenu d'un fichier image dmg.

Je m'explique.
Imaginons que dans une fichier dmg j'ai un pdf qui parle de microsoft  (oui je sais, vous devez faire un énorme effort d'imagination... ).
Si je fais une recherche via spotlight, est-ce que le contenu du fichier pdf inclus dans ce fichier image sera pris en compte pour la recherche.

En gros si je tape microsoft dans spotligth, est-ce que dans les résultats j'aurais un lien vers le fichier dmg ou carrément vers le fichier pdf (qui nécessitera de monter l'image dmg pour pouvoir être consulté).

Meme question pour les fichiers contenus dans une archive zip, sit ou tar.

Merci d'avance de m'éclairer (ouai... bon elle est nulle je sais...) 

@+
iota


----------



## calvin (25 Janvier 2005)

il doit surement pouvoir gerer les fichiers compresses puisque bcp de professionnels archivent leurs documents...

ils ont du y penser pour tiger je pense


----------



## bompi (25 Janvier 2005)

Je ne pense pas que Spotlight indexe les images (.dmg) car sinon, ce serait trop le bazar : il lui faudrait d'abord les monter automatiquement puis les indexer puis les démonter. Ce n'est pas trop dans l'esprit de l'outil. Par contre si tu choisis de monter toi-même tes images, Spotlight pourra sans doute les indexer.

Reste à savoir quel sera son comportement une fois les images démontées : les solutions dans les images vont elles apparaître on non. Dans chaque cas il y a du bon et du mauvais :
- si les résultats apparaissent, cela permet de savoir quelle image monter mais cela va encombrer les recherches au fur et à mesure (surtout quand les images ne seront plus présentes, donc montables).
- si les résultats n'apparaissent pas, on perd des informations intéressantes.

On verra bien la solution d'Apple (notamment avec la prochaine build).

En tous cas, j'attends Spotlight de pied ferme car Blinkx ne marche pas vraiment !


----------



## iota (25 Janvier 2005)

C'est sur que si l'indexasion doit monter les fichier dmg et décompresser les archives du disque, le processus risque d'être plutot lourd.

Mais comme le dis Bompi, si les fichiers dmg ne sont pas indéxé, il y'aura forcément "un manque" dans les résultats de spotlight.

Je suis impatient d'essayer tiger pour voir la façon dont spotlight à pris en compte ces problèmes...

@+
iota


----------



## fakemark (6 Février 2005)

Salut à tous,

La capacité mémoire la carte graphique influencera-t-elle les performances de core image ? J'entends entre une radeon 9700 64 et 128 MB ?? Si, oui, est-il possible d'estimer grossierement dans quelle mesure ?

Merci Manu et les autres pour cet excellent fil !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Salut à tous

Selon vous, est-ce que Tiger intègrera mieux les applications de base (iApps) en bi-processing ? Histoire de savoir s'il vaut mieux s'orienter vers un bi. plutôt qu'un mono PM G5 ?

Merci d'avance pour les réponses.


----------



## Yama (6 Février 2005)

je pense que ça n'a rien avoir Ozone. De toute façon à ta question : un bipro est toujours mieux qu'un mono et


----------



## Manu (6 Février 2005)

Ozone a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous
> 
> Selon vous, est-ce que Tiger intègrera mieux les applications de base (iApps) en bi-processing ? Histoire de savoir s'il vaut mieux s'orienter vers un bi. plutôt qu'un mono PM G5 ?
> 
> Merci d'avance pour les réponses.



Il faut savoir que la gestion du milti processing par Mac OS X est faite par l'excellent noyau Mach au sein de l'OS d'Apple. quelque soit la version d'OS X, une machine multi processeurs sera mieux qu'une mono. C'est la raison pour laquelle Apple a généralisé le bi processing sur les Power Mac.


----------



## _m_apman (6 Février 2005)

J'ai posté ici pour savoir s'il existait des utilitaires permettant de synchroniser le dossier départ de 2 mac (typiquement un portable et une machine de bureau). 
Il semble que Tiger sera en capable de faire ça.

Est-ce possible ? Dans quelle mesure ? .Mac est-il forcément requis ?

Merci.


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (8 Février 2005)

fakemark a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> La capacité mémoire la carte graphique influencera-t-elle les performances de core image ? J'entends entre une radeon 9700 64 et 128 MB ?? Si, oui, est-il possible d'estimer grossierement dans quelle mesure ?
> 
> Merci Manu et les autres pour cet excellent fil !



Dans la mesure ou les spécifications qu'apple donne pour coreimage semble démontrer que cette technologie utilise pleinement le GPU et non pas le CPU (comme Quartz avait tendance à en abuser), on peut certainement imaginer que plus on aura de la VRAM plus ca ira vite...

de là à le mesurer c'est un peu (beaucoup trop ?) tôt....


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Février 2005)

j'ai beau lire et relire la page de presentation de tiger sur applestore etc , je n'arrive pas a voir ce qui est vraiment revolutionnaire par rapport a ma jolie panther  :love:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (9 Février 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> j'ai beau lire et relire la page de presentation de tiger sur applestore etc , je n'arrive pas a voir ce qui est vraiment revolutionnaire par rapport a ma jolie panther  :love:  :love:



Et si tu lisais les 19 pages de ce fil de discussion.


----------



## tybalt02 (10 Février 2005)

> Formats de fichier pris en charge
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En me rendant sur le site d apple, j ai commencé a paniquer : est ce que les fichiers videos autres que .mov , les formats photos non cités ci dessus seront pris en charge par spotlight ?
La question est sans doute un peu debile je vous l'accorde


----------



## Manu (10 Février 2005)

tybalt02 a dit:
			
		

> En me rendant sur le site d apple, j ai commencé a paniquer : est ce que les fichiers videos autres que .mov , les formats photos non cités ci dessus seront pris en charge par spotlight ?
> La question est sans doute un peu debile je vous l'accorde




Il faut quand même savoir une chose. Pour prendre en compte un type de fichier, spotlight a besoin d'un importeur. Apple en a écrit pour les types les plus connus et les plus usuels. Par contre pour les formats  'exotiques ou moins connus, le développeur ou l'éditeur du loiciel qui génère des données de ce format doit fournir un importeur. De plus comme Apple a formi de bons frameworks pour développer facilement des importeurs, je crois que cela ne posera pas de problème. Je parie d'ailleurs qu'à la sortie de Tiger des développeurs fourniront sous la forme de shareware ou freeware des importeurs de tout genre.


----------



## Manu (10 Février 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> j'ai beau lire et relire la page de presentation de tiger sur applestore etc , je n'arrive pas a voir ce qui est vraiment revolutionnaire par rapport a ma jolie panther :love:  :love:



Rien qu'automator devrait certainement te convaincre je crois.  je te dis pas tout ce que j'arrive à faire avec!


----------



## elebenn (10 Février 2005)

Formats de fichier pris en charge



Images*:

JPEG

GIF

TIFF

PNG

Balises EXIF et IPTC






=Quid des images en .jpg? Parce que les photos de ma phototèque iphoto sont en .jpg. Et en regardant la keynote de la macworld, j'ai vu que la plupart des photos que spotlight trouvait étaient en 12386589541.jpg, alors non seulement spotlight doit prendre en charge ce format, mais en plus il trouve la réponse à note requête (ex: soleil) en allant fouiller y compris dans les titres, mots-clés et commentaires de iphoto, me trompe-je??

Enfin, autre chose pour Manu, est-ce que la fonction de recherche intégrée à mail fonctionne mieux que celle  du mail de panther. C'est-à-dire: lorsque l'on tape "roller", no problemo, ça trouve de anière précise des mails, mais losque l'on tape (comme l'explique d'ailleurs l'aide de mail) "roller et manu" pour trouver tous les mails qui ont rapport avec les rollers ET avec manu, eh! bien là ça fonctionne plus du tout et ça donne plein de mails qui n'on rien à voir avec LES DEUX requêtes ENSEMBLE. Suis-je clair?


----------



## ficelle (10 Février 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Rien qu'automator devrait certainement te convaincre je crois.  je te dis pas tout ce que j'arrive à faire avec!



si si, dis nous tout.... quelques exemples de plus, quoi !


----------



## elebenn (10 Février 2005)

Bon, alors pour la recherche de deux termes, il semblerait que ça marche si on remplace le "et" par "and"..... Super logique!


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (12 Février 2005)

A part les surmédiatisés Spotlight, Automator et Dashboard, qu'est-ce qu'on trouve comme amélioration qui ne paie pas de mine mais qui est tès efficace ? Est-ce que le Finder, les préférences système ou d'autres ont été améliorés ?

Merci !!


----------



## Foguenne (12 Février 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Rien qu'automator devrait certainement te convaincre je crois.  je te dis pas tout ce que j'arrive à faire avec!



J'imagine qu'il est possible de renommer les photos d'un dossier?
Exemple, que les photos aient pour nom: Paris_09_2004_01.jpg, Paris_09_2004_02.jpg, Paris_09_2004_03.jpg, ... sans passer par iPhoto.
Est-ce facile à mettre en place ?


----------



## ederntal (12 Février 2005)

Personne n'as répondu clairement a ma question (mais je vous en veux pas je vous rassure ;-))

Comment rentrer les mots clefs des images que l'on ne met PAS dans iphoto ?


----------



## groumpf (12 Février 2005)

j'ai essayé une recherche dans ma bibliothêque d'iphoto sur le mot corse .... Aucune de mes photos n'est renomée, par contre mes photos de corse sont dans l'album corse .... et je pense que ça devrait être suffisant pour que la recherche dans iphoto ou dans le finder me les propose comme solution.

si il faut écrire forcement un titre à la photo c'est chiant.
La nouvelle arborescence de iphoto avec les drag'n drop devrait suffire.

Pour la recherche de Steve lors de la keynote, j'espère que la recherche est une recherche croisée entre des photos présentent dans un album love et un album sunset

et enfin j'espère que si une photo est au 2ème niveau de l'arborescence de iphoto, et bien cette photo est tagée avec les 2 noms des albums.


MANU ???

PS : déçu du coup de iphoto 05 qui devrait proposer (si on veut via un editing dashboard) de renommer la photo lors du diaporama des albums


----------



## iQuest (13 Février 2005)

J'ai fais quelques petites tests pour ma part dans iPhoto 5 (sous Panther), et je suis passanblement décu, aucune facon d'enregistrer les mots clé DANS l'image comme dans Photoshop ou encore iView (EXIF), donc le finder ne pourra utiliser ces keywords car ils ne sont pas en metadata, mais uniquement dans iphoto...

J'espère de tout coeur que Tiger corrige ce manque flagrant d'intégration avec spotlight...

PS. merci Manu pour ce sujet passionant


----------



## ficelle (13 Février 2005)

iQuest a dit:
			
		

> J'espère de tout coeur que Tiger corrige ce manque flagrant d'intégration avec spotlight...



le SDK spotlight permet de l'integrer à toute les applications, alors il semble evident que les appli apple seront totalement compatible


----------



## iQuest (13 Février 2005)

D'accord pour la recherche UTILISANT SPOTLIGHT DANS iPHOTO (intégration par le SDK), mais ce qu'on veux, est que les keywords DE iPhoto s'enregistre avec la photo elle-même (en EXIF), pour que Spotlight en bénificie pleinement...

Au fait, Spotlight permet'il d'ajouter des metadonnées au documents, ou est-ce uniquement une technologie de recherche ?

Merci


----------



## Manu (14 Février 2005)

iQuest a dit:
			
		

> D'accord pour la recherche UTILISANT SPOTLIGHT DANS iPHOTO (intégration par le SDK), mais ce qu'on veux, est que les keywords DE iPhoto s'enregistre avec la photo elle-même (en EXIF), pour que Spotlight en bénificie pleinement...
> 
> Au fait, Spotlight permet'il d'ajouter des metadonnées au documents, ou est-ce uniquement une technologie de recherche ?
> 
> Merci



Il me semble à lire certains qu'il y a une confusion dans la connaissance de ce qu'est spotlight.
Pour faciliter la compréhension, je vais prendre l'exemple de l'utilisation des codes barre. On sait tous que les codes barre servent à identifier les marchandises et permettent surtout de faire plus facilement une gestion de stock. Le programme de lecture et de gestion des codes barre est COMPLETEMENT INDEPENDANT de la marchandise en ce sens que le producteur de la marchandise est LIBRE d'utiliser les codes barre ou pas. 

Par analogie, les codes barre sont à la marchandise ce que sont les metadata à un document. C'est à l'éditeur de donner le moyen de définir de façon détaillée les metadatas des documents que son application permet de générer. Spotlight les utilisera pour faciliter le travail à l'utilisateur.

Pour ce qui est de iPhoto, c'est Apple qui devra fournir le moyen de définir avec plus de détails les photos. Mais ça n'est pas facile car suivant le type d'utilisateur, les critères ne sont pas les mêmes. un professionnel de la photo par exemple voudrait avoir des détails un peu plus techniques qu'un utilisateur lambda. 

De plus entre un utilisateur et un autre, les critères ne sont pas les mêmes. Donc difficile de définir pour une photo des métadatas de façon exhaustive. La seule façon serait de laisser chaque utilisateur définir des métadonnées qui lui semble les plus pertinentes que le système enregistrera dans un fichier xml approprié. Le seul hic c'est que pour que ces métadatas soient exploitées, il faut fournir à spotlight un importeur. Celui-ci est en général développé par l'éditeur du soft. D'où l'impossibilité de définir des métadatas à postéori.

Avec des techniques de développement utilisées par Apple, il est quand même possible de le faire.  Le problème c'est que ces techniques sont surtout implémentées dans cocoa que tous les développeurs n'utilisent pas. 

C'était juste pour préciser ce qu'est spotlight et pourquoi tout n'est peut être pas encore possible.

Patience. ce n'est que le début.


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (14 Février 2005)

Sinon Manu, des améliorations du Finder ?


----------



## Manu (14 Février 2005)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Sinon Manu, des améliorations du Finder ?



Le Finder est un élément du système en pleine évolution et tant que celui-ci n'est pas sorti, je ne peux malheureusement pas dévoiler les améliorations effectuées dans le versions beta de développement que me fournit Apple.


----------



## ederntal (14 Février 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est de iPhoto, c'est Apple qui devra fournir le moyen de définir avec plus de détails les photos. Mais ça n'est pas facile car suivant le type d'utilisateur, les critères ne sont pas les mêmes. un professionnel de la photo par exemple voudrait avoir des détails un peu plus techniques qu'un utilisateur lambda.



Et sans iphoto ?
Quand on a des photos de 20 ou 30mo... iPhoto c'est ingérable... donc ces fichiers la passeront a coté de spotlight ?


----------



## iQuest (14 Février 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble à lire certains qu'il y a une confusion dans la connaissance de ce qu'est spotlight.
> Pour faciliter la compréhension, je vais prendre l'exemple de l'utilisation des codes barre. On sait tous que les codes barre servent à identifier les marchandises et permettent surtout de faire plus facilement une gestion de stock. Le programme de lecture et de gestion des codes barre est COMPLETEMENT INDEPENDANT de la marchandise en ce sens que le producteur de la marchandise est LIBRE d'utiliser les codes barre ou pas.
> 
> Par analogie, les codes barre sont à la marchandise ce que sont les metadata à un document. C'est à l'éditeur de donner le moyen de définir de façon détaillée les metadatas des documents que son application permet de générer. Spotlight les utilisera pour faciliter le travail à l'utilisateur.
> ...



Merci de me répondre, mais je n'y est pas le la réponse désiré (Désolé...    )

Lorsque je vais dans iView, que je mets des métadonnées dans les différents champs (ex: Keywords, description...) ces données se retrouve DANS l'image, donc lorsque je l'ouvre dans Photoshop, Graphic Converter, l'information y est.
Si je fais la même chose présentement sur iPhoto 5 (Panther)

1- je ne vois aucun de mes keywords dans Photoshop, Graphic Converter
(Ceux-ci ayant été ajouté depuis iPhoto 5, elles semblent rester dans iPhoto   )

2- iPhoto ne reconnait aucun de mes keywords DÉJÀ enregisré dans de nouvelle image (importation d'une banque de photo avec metadonné)

Donc, ma question ;
- Les metadonnées des photos ajoutées dans iPhoto 5 (Avec Tiger) se trouvent-elles dans l'image, ou dans un fichier séparé.

merci


----------



## Manu (14 Février 2005)

Spotlight est une technologie qui emerge et qui avec le temps va évoluer. Il faut quand même dire qu'avec cette techno, Aple s'attaque à  une grosse partie pas aussi simple que cela. Il s'agit tout  de même de modifier notre comportement d'organisation dans l'utilisation de l'outil informatique. Comportement que nous avons adopter depuis des années à l'initiative...d'Apple avec l'introduction de l'interface graphique avec ses dossiers hirarchisés et touti quanti. Et également avec des noms de dossiers et document parfois complètement farfelus et parfois connus de nous et de nous seuls.
Qui se souvient du nom de tous les documents qu'il a créés il y a cinq mois?   Comme je disais plus haut, la gestion des métadonnées est encore à ses début et évoluera dans les prochaines versions d'OS X.  La façon de les définir évoluera également. Dans un post j'avais d'ailleurs parlé d'une évolution en prenant exemple sur un fichier musical. Pour un tel fichier je disais qu'il était possible de définir comme métadonnées, la partition musicale de la chanson qu'elle contient ou encore les paroles de la chanson.  La première métadonnée (partition) peut permettre de retrouver le fichier en fredonnant le morceau. Cela nécessite que l'éditeur fournisse un importeur capable de mettre en temps réel sous forme de partition tout son en entrée micro. ce qui est tout à fait faisable. La seconde métadonnée (paroles de chanson) permet de retrouver le fichier musical par un texte des paroles de la chanson.
Tout cela pour vous sensibiliser sur les conséquence d'une telle techno.
Ce qui est interressant dans Tiger c'est la façon dont Apple l'a implémentée. Cela n'a rien mais alors rien à voir avec les implémentations sur Windows faites par Google et autres pour des technologies similaires.
Une fois de plus Apple change la façon d'utiliser un ordinateur. Ajoutant un plus à la légendaire facilité d'utilisation du mac. Faisant du même coup le trou avec Windows.
Ceci à tel point que Microsoft qui avait envisagé implémenté une telle techno dans Windows est obligé de différer la sortie de son OS et continuer à réfléchir.


----------



## Dancert (1 Mars 2005)

J'avais juste une question: La sortie de Tiger est prévu pour quand?


----------



## ederntal (1 Mars 2005)

Dancert a dit:
			
		

> J'avais juste une question: La sortie de Tiger est prévu pour quand?



1er semestre 2005, sans plus de précision... on en parle dans le forum rumeurs


----------



## JPTK (1 Mars 2005)

Et sinon manu, ça vaut le coup ou bien bof ?


----------



## bompi (2 Mars 2005)

Si je puis risquer un avis (sans m'attirer les foudres d'un terrible modo aux aguets  ) :
- en terme d'ajout de fonctionnalités au système, ça vaut le coup : rien que Spotlight, une fois bien au point, c'est vraiment extramidable : cela devrait modifier considérablement l'utilisation du système. Beaucoup de soucis en moins, à vrai dire : je vais continuer à bien classer en arborescence mes documents mais Spotlight va transformer tout ça en un tout et rajouter les dimensions qui manquent.
- en tant que bidouilleur, je suis content d'avoir enfin un système de fichier journalisé avec gestion de la casse.
- en terme d'amélioration des applis livrées avec le système, j'ai quelques préoccupations avec quelques-unes sévèrement buggées (gloups !) mais cela devrait rentrer dans l'ordre. toujours est-il que Safari et Mail font un bond en avant certain, surtout Mail (là, il y a vraiment un Tigre dans le moteur, du genre costaud : franchement impressionnant).
Il y a par ailleurs plein d'autres choses dont je ne me souviens plus (ou que je ne préfère pas dire, NDA oblige) ou préoccupe peu mais qui pèseront lourd dans la décision de certains (ceux qui ont des multi-pros par exemple).

Mais je pense que, comme pour tout système, il faut attendre la première ou la deuxième révision.

PS : je suis moins fan de dashboard : très sympa, joli et pratique mais potentiellement gourmand en ressource. Cela me fait penser à Konfabulator, que j'ai un jour acheté et que je n'utilise plus à cause de l'espace mémoire grotesque que cela prend. C'est évidemment mieux intégré mais je suis réticent.


----------



## JPTK (2 Mars 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> PS : je suis moins fan de dashboard : très sympa, joli et pratique mais potentiellement gourmand en ressource. Cela me fait penser à Konfabulator, que j'ai un jour acheté et que je n'utilise plus à cause de l'espace mémoire grotesque que cela prend. C'est évidemment mieux intégré mais je suis réticent.



Bah J'ai toujours 3 widgets d'ouverts, la météo, le calendrier et le what to do, le tout me prend pas 3 % de CPU, donc je vois pas comment en peut dire que Konfabulator est gourmand, je le trouve plutôt limite imperceptible, alors si Dashboard c'est du même acabit, je prends


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je le répète, ce sujet n'a pas été créé pour répondre à des questions techniques bien précises sur le passage de Panther à Tiger, sur Tiger lui-même ou sur des bugs résolus ou non, etc. Ce sujet existe pour parler de Tiger sur le fond, sans entrer techniquement dans les détails «basiques» et sur l'impact qu'OS 10.4 aura sur notre manière de travailler et d'utiliser un ordinateur. N'oubliez pas que les développeurs ont une NDA a respecter, évitez donc dans la mesure du possible de leur poser des questions embarrassantes.
> 
> Merci à vous de rester dans cette ligne.



Si vous n'êtes pas développeurs, les commentaires ne peuvent être fait que sur la base de ce qu'a présenté Apple officiellement, c'est-à-dire durant les différentes Keynote, WWDC ainsi que sur le site Web. Dans le cas contraire, et ceux qui sont effectivement développeurs, peuvent en parler dans la mesure du possible (-> NDA), tout en sachant que eux mêmes connaissent la limite à ne pas franchir. 

Tiens, je vais relire les 20 pages de ce fil...


----------



## bompi (2 Mars 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah J'ai toujours 3 widgets d'ouverts, la météo, le calendrier et le what to do, le tout me prend pas 3 % de CPU, donc je vois pas comment en peut dire que Konfabulator est gourmand, je le trouve plutôt limite imperceptible, alors si Dashboard c'est du même acabit, je prends



Je ne parlais pas de la CPU (et encore faut-il faire bien attention à ces widgets). Je parlais de l'occupation mémoire : chaque Widget est un fork de konfabulator et si je me souviens bien, prend entre 20 ou 30 MB de RAM ... C'est là que je trouve cela grotesque ! Déjà que MacOS X est gourmand 

PS : je viens de relancer Konfabulator : météo, calculator et batterie. Résultat : 4 process de 17.5, 20.4, 22.2 et 23.2 MB Ram occupée (je ne parle pas de la virtuelle!). Total : plus de 80 MB RAM occupés ...


----------



## mog (2 Mars 2005)

En parlant d'Automator, est-ce qu'on pourra programmer le démarrage et/ou l'arret de la machine automatiquement?


----------



## tybalt02 (2 Mars 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> En parlant d'Automator, est-ce qu'on pourra programmer le démarrage et/ou l'arret de la machine automatiquement?



tu peux deja le faire sous panther via les prefereneces systemes , dans celles relatives à l'economie d energie

je ne vois pas pourquoi ca devrait changer mais bon attend la confirmation d'un mec qui roule sous tiger


----------



## Manu (3 Mars 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> En parlant d'Automator, est-ce qu'on pourra programmer le démarrage et/ou l'arret de la machine automatiquement?


 
 Je voudrais bien savoir comment on peut programmer le démarage automatique d'une machine.

 Par contre le reboot d'un mac oui c'est possible. Pour ceux qui connaissent un peu Unix, la commande reboot sous root en crontab le fait très bien.

 Dashboard n'a absolument rien à voir avec Konfabulator. Le fonctionnement n'est pas le même. La grosse ressource utilisée par dashboard c'est surtout quartz donc la carte graphique. Pour le reste  c'est  du code html et du javascript, etc. 

Pour la question concernant les métadonnées, je dirais simplement que jusque là, elles n'étaient pas exploitées. De ce fait les éditeurs de soft n'offraient aucun moyen soit de les saisir ou meme de les stocker. Avec l'arrivée de Spotlight je  pense qu'elles seront importantes et donc mieux exploitées.

Rien ne t'empêcheras alors  sous Tiger de coder les specs  de tes photos dans la zone description ou commentaires. Vue que Spotlight les utilisera dans son  index, tu pourras t'en servir pour retrouver de manière précise tes photos.

Je le redis une fois de plus, Tiger apporte d'un point de vue développeur, des avancées très significatives. raison pour laquelle Apple a sortie un kit spécial.

Surtout pour les développeurs d'applis carbon  car Apple les exhorte à utiliser le plus possible les nouvelles apis dont le fonctionnement diffère énormément de celui sur OS 9. 
Ces apis touchent entre autre, une partie importante de l'application , son interface.
Quand on sait que les applis phares sous Mac sont en carbon on mesure l'importance de cette version de Mac OS X.

Les applis cocoa elles ne sont pas en reste. Rien que Core Data chamboule pas mal de choses. 

En résumé je dirais ceci. Les applis qui seront optimisées Tiger seront nettement plus performantes qu'actuellement. Car elles exploiteront  énormément  la performance des apis fournies par Apple. Par contre je ne dis pas que ce sera le cas dès la sortie de Tiger, car il faudra attendre  les  nouvelles versions des applis.

Rien que pour cela, Tiger vaut le coup en sachant que les release (10.4.1, 10.4.2, etc), sont téléchargeables gratuitement après.

Je conseillerai à ceux qui sont quelque peu méfiants et pointilleux, de prévoir une partition de 4Gigas par exemple, pour y installer la 10.4.0 et une seconde partition plus grande pour monter le disque Users qui sera partagé entre Tiger et Panther  tout en gardant les répertoires Applications complètement séparés et que l'on migrera au fur et à mesure. 
Mais pour toute cette organisation, on en reparlera le moment venu.


----------



## bompi (3 Mars 2005)

Deux petites remarques :



			
				Manu a dit:
			
		

> Dashboard n'a absolument rien à voir avec Konfabulator. Le fonctionnement n'est pas le même. La grosse ressource utilisée par dashboard c'est surtout quartz donc la carte graphique. Pour le reste  c'est  du code html et du javascript, etc.



Certes, mais comme Konfabulator, celà va souvent être des outils tournant en tâche de fond (horloge, cours de bourse, météo, flux RSS etc.) donc cela va prendre un peu de CPU (beaucoup si c'est mal écrit) et de la mémoire. J'attends de voir et de comparer avec celle qu'occupe le moindre widget de K. Déjà que je passe à 1 GB de swap pour un rien, il ne s'agirait pas que Dashboard m'en prenne autant que K. Mon point d'interrogation est plutôt de cet ordre.



			
				Manu a dit:
			
		

> Je conseillerai à ceux qui sont quelque peu méfiants et pointilleux, de prévoir une partition de 4Gigas par exemple, pour y installer la 10.4.0 et une seconde partition plus grande pour monter le disque Users qui sera partagé entre Tiger et Panther  tout en gardant les répertoires Applications complètement séparés et que l'on migrera au fur et à mesure.
> Mais pour toute cette organisation, on en reparlera le moment venu.



Là encore, pas trop vite. En tous cas pour les applications venant d'Apple. En effet, j'ai remarqué de forts changements dans les préférences des applis. Pour les applications tierces comme Firefox, Thunderbird, Adium, etc. il n'y aura aucun problème. Pour Address Book, iCal, Mail, Safari etc. je conseillerais davantage de prudence (je parle d'expérience, en l'occurrence).
Comme tout ce petit monde met ses préférences, caches etc. au même endroit (~/Library) les applications sous Panther ne fonctionneront peut-être plus après être passé par Tiger (la compatibilité ascendante marche parfois, la descendante rarement). C'est un problème classique.


----------



## Ali Baba (4 Mars 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Déjà que je passe à 1 GB de swap pour un rien


_seulement_ 1Go de swap ? Ben dis donc... moi c'est minimum 4 ou 5Go, et là c'est même plus de 8 ! 

1Go de mémoire virtuelle, c'est plutôt ce que peut occuper un navigateur quand t'as une vingtaines de pages web ouvertes...


----------



## bompi (4 Mars 2005)

Je disais "pour un rien". C'est à dire sans lancer XCode, Eclipse, juste du web, du mail, le terminal, iTunes et deux trois broutilles. Disons que pour une utilisation équivalente, je consomme moins sous Linux. Je reste persuadé que la gestion du swap n'est pas très performante sur Mac OS X.


----------



## yoffy (5 Mars 2005)

"On" dit que les Macs ne "gèrent pas les DVD Vidéo en externe"et qu'il faut pour cela,au minimum, un lecteur interne.
Savez vous si Tiger fera un petit geste dans ce sens ?


----------



## bompi (5 Mars 2005)

Je crois que c'est un problème de logiciel, pas de système.
Et j'ai lu que iDvd dans sa nouvelle version (avec iLife '05) gère maintenant les graveurs externes.


----------



## yoffy (5 Mars 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que c'est un problème de logiciel, pas de système.
> Et j'ai lu que iDvd dans sa nouvelle version (avec iLife '05) gère maintenant les graveurs externes.


Merci


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (6 Mars 2005)

Malgré tout, en ce qui me concerne, la mise à jour jaguar->Panthère me semble plus importante que Panthère->Tigre. Exposé, changement rapide d'utilisateur, un Aperçu plus rapide, un Finder révolutionné... m'auraient été plus utiles que le seront Spotlight, Automator, VoiceOver, Dashboard, Contrôle parental, QuickTime... Ce seront des outils très puissants et incroyables mais à moi, ça ne me servira pas. 
A part Mail, je ne vois pas ce qui va me changer et les nouveautés de Panthère que je pourrais enfin goûter.

Remarquez bien que c'est une remarque tout à fait personnelle, et que le Tigre révolutionnera certainement l'informatique pour ceux qui utilisent intensément leurs Mac.


----------



## bompi (6 Mars 2005)

Je suis d'accord avec le Viking. Les promesses techniques de Tiger, pour intéressantes qu'elles soient, ne concernent pour l'instant pas grand monde [pour se faire une idée, il suffit de voir qui sera réellement concerné par CoreVideo].
Pour les utilisateurs, le plus important sera sans doute la vitesse et la qualité accrue de certaines applis standards (Safari et Mail) et Spotlight.
J'y crois, à Spotlight ! J'ai encore essayé Blinkx hier et je pense que Spotlight lui est nettement supérieur.


----------



## mike1 (6 Mars 2005)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Malgré tout, en ce qui me concerne, la mise à jour jaguar->Panthère me semble plus importante que Panthère->Tigre. Exposé, changement rapide d'utilisateur, un Aperçu plus rapide, un Finder révolutionné... m'auraient été plus utiles que le seront Spotlight, Automator, VoiceOver, Dashboard, Contrôle parental, QuickTime... Ce seront des outils très puissants et incroyables mais à moi, ça ne me servira pas.
> A part Mail, je ne vois pas ce qui va me changer et les nouveautés de Panthère que je pourrais enfin goûter.
> 
> Remarquez bien que c'est une remarque tout à fait personnelle, et que le Tigre révolutionnera certainement l'informatique pour ceux qui utilisent intensément leurs Mac.


 juste une chose Voice over fonctionne t il en français??


----------



## Manu (6 Mars 2005)

Je le répète une fois encore, la grande partie des technologies apportées par Tiger sont des évolutions très significatives des technos déjà présentes dans l'OS. Cependant ces nouvelles technos  entraineront une évolution très importante des applications qui les utiliseront. Core data par exemple ne veut rien dire pour un utilisateur certes. Mais une appli utilisant cette techno apporte des nouveautés assez inédites. Il en est de meme pour Core vidéo. D'ailleurs l'apport des Core audio a fait évoluer de manière assez interessante et positive les softs orientés musique sur Mac OS X. Ceux qui les utilisent savent de quoi je parle.

Enfin je suis assez étonné d'entendre dire de la part d'une personne utilisant  un Mac que quicktime ne l'interesse pas alors que c'est lui qui gère sur Mac tout ce qui est multimédia. A l'heure de l'arrivée de la TNT et de la généralisation du numérique, Quicktime jouera un rôle très important.

D'autant que la version de Tiger possède dans ses gênes le standard de la TVHD et de la DVD HD. N'oublions pas que quicktime a fait gagner à Apple la bataille assez rude de la vente en ligne de la musique. Et les échéances des années à venir tourneront autour de quicktime aussi. Core image et Core Vidéo vont aider Apple à conquérir ces marchés.

N'oublions pas non plus que l'une des choses entre autres que l'on demande à un OS, outre sa vélocité, c'est de fournir un environement technique assez avancé pour permettre d'exécuter des applications tout aussi avancées. Or justement sur ce point, Tiger est l'OS d'Apple qui est à même de l'offrir. Pour ceux qui suivent l'actualité Apple de près, remarqueront que Tiger est l'OS sur lequel Apple met tout le paquet pour le promouvoir. A tracers les manifestations (BIO-It World, etc), et à 2 WWDC, tout cela parce qu'ils savent que leur OS englobe des technos inédites introuvables sur d'autres OS. Et qui permettent surtout d'offrir des applis très performantes et inédites.

Surtout evitez de dire qu'AUtomator ne vous servira à rien sans l'avoir utilisé. Car s'il y a une techno qui changera directement l'habitude des utilisateurs, ou du moins leur apprtera,  sans qu'ils le sachent, ce qu'ils recherchent depuis longtemps,   c'est bien automator.

je ne me fais pas du tout de souci sur le succès qu'il rencontrera.


----------



## mog (6 Mars 2005)

Eh bien... A t'entendre, tu mettrais ta vie entre les mains de cet OS! Tu es vraiment convaincant.


----------



## Ali Baba (7 Mars 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Je reste persuadé que la gestion du swap n'est pas très performante sur Mac OS X.


Ah ben ça faut pas être grand clerc pour le deviner  

Ne serait-ce que parce que le swap de Mac OS X utilise le système de fichiers et non une partition dédiée. 

Mais bon, il faut toujours des compromis, et avec OS X on a favorisé la facilité plutôt que la performance... par contre avec OS X serveur, Apple devrait peut-être songer à utiliser une partition de swap. Enfin... font ce qu'ils veulent hein, ils s'y connaissent plus que moi


----------



## Manu (7 Mars 2005)

Ali Baba a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben ça faut pas être grand clerc pour le deviner
> 
> Ne serait-ce que parce que le swap de Mac OS X utilise le système de fichiers et non une partition dédiée.
> 
> Mais bon, il faut toujours des compromis, et avec OS X on a favorisé la facilité plutôt que la performance... par contre avec OS X serveur, Apple devrait peut-être songer à utiliser une partition de swap. Enfin... font ce qu'ils veulent hein, ils s'y connaissent plus que moi



Essaies de te poser la question suivante. : à partir du moment où la swap est largement tributaire des applications utilisées et de leur fonctionnement, quelle solution prendre pour avoir une gestion performante et flexible de ma swap? La meilleure solution est-elle une partition dédiée avec une taille fixe prédéfinie ou un système de fichiers sur la quelle je peux appliquer  une meilleure allocation dynamique à la demande?


----------



## Manu (7 Mars 2005)

Une remarque encore. Certains ne connaissant dahboard qu'au travers de la présentation à la keynote, tirent déjà des conclusions du genrei c'est une technologie  dont ils s'en serviront pas et qui ne vaut pas de passer à Tiger. 

Que propose dashboard?  Il propose le moyen de se connecter à des services internet via une interface d'un genre assez particulier qui n'a rien à envier aux interfaces que l'on connait sur nos système mais qui utilisent des technologies web. A première vue c'est pas ... révolutionnaire je vous l'accorde. 

Voyez donc  le potentiel à moyen et long terme de cette techno. Au train où vont les choses, on commence à avoir des débits assez élévés qui autorisent des applications web nettement plus éllaborées que le seul téléchargement de pages html. 

Longtemps on a parlé de la possibilité de se connecter à des services sur réseau mais les interfaces proposées ne valaient pas le coup. C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que l'alliance Apple, Firefox, Camino se soit lancé dans un projet pour proposer des solutions allant dans ce sens. Dashboard constitue pour Apple une vitrine. 

Le processeur cell d'IBM propose une architecture prmettant de concevoir des machines asssez simples sur lesquelles Apple peut facilement implémenter des systèmes utilisant des technos comme dashboard pour accéder à des services sur le réseau par exemple.

D'autre part,  dashboard est une techno qui n'a pour le moment pas d'équivalent sur PC et qui possède d'énormes potentialités qui sont tout à fait compatibles avec les évolutions techniques auxquelles on assiste actuellement.

De plus dashborad utilise admirablement la techno quartz/Core Image.


----------



## tyler_d (7 Mars 2005)

> D'autre part,  dashboard est une techno qui n'a pour le moment pas d'équivalent sur PC



heu... au risque de dire n'importe quoi... Konfabulator sur pc ?


----------



## Freelancer (7 Mars 2005)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> heu... au risque de dire n'importe quoi... Konfabulator sur pc ?


 
Pas d'equivalent ds le sens integration aux couches basses du systeme. konfabulator sur pc = konfabulator sur mac. une surcouche logicielle


----------



## ficelle (7 Mars 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Que propose dashboard?  Il propose le moyen de se connecter à des services internet via une interface d'un genre assez particulier qui n'a rien à envier aux interfaces que l'on connait sur nos système mais qui utilisent des technologies web. A première vue c'est pas ... révolutionnaire je vous l'accorde.



dashboard va certainement pousser plus de gens à utiliser le serveur apache de leur machine, mais aussi les composants php et mysql pour se creer des appli perso...


manu, arrête de me faire bisquer, je souffre deja assez comme ça !    :love:


----------



## Manu (7 Mars 2005)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> heu... au risque de dire n'importe quoi... Konfabulator sur pc ?



Je  parle de technologie et non d'application.  Dashboard est une technologie ou si tu veux une plateforme offerte par le système et sur lequel quiconque peut développer une widget. konfabulator est une application. Nuance.


----------



## bompi (7 Mars 2005)

Si on veut vraiment jouer sur les mots (j'aime bien) :
- Konfabulator comme Dashboard ont un processus (système) spécifique
- l'un comme l'autre proposent une API pour développer de nouveaux Widgets.

La différence essentielle est que l'API de l'un (devinez ...) est proposée par le vendeur du système et en profite pour l'intégrer au plus près (lire : à l'intérieur) de ce dernier.

N'y voyez pas malice : Apple fait avec Dashboard ce que d'aucuns ont fait avec un navigateur web, à savoir un élément du système. Pourquoi pas.

Personnellement, je reste peu convaincu de son immense intérêt : utile parfois, dispensable souvent ! Et j'espère qu'il sera possible de le désactiver proprement.


----------



## Manu (8 Mars 2005)

Afin de sensibiliser les sceptiques sur l'importance de Tiger, je dirai en gros ceci;  Jusqu'à Panther, Apple s'est concentré sur l'amélioration de son système. Jusque là, les applications tiraient partie du système  essntiellement dans les aspects systèmes. Multithreads, multi processeurs, réseau, etc. Avec Tiger Apple améliore ou introduit de nouveaux concepts véritablement orientés applications. Plus principalement les applications pour lesquelles le mac est souvent cité comme plateforme préférée.  Core image, Core vidéo entrent dans cette catégorie.
En effet les technos comme Core image et Core Vidéo ou dans une certaine mesure Core data,  ont pour l'utilisateur, des effets visibles uniquement dans les applications qui les utiliseront. D'où le fait qu'Apple pousse les développeurs à les utiliser .

Les technologies comme Spotlight et Automator seront exploitables directement par les utilisateurs et leur permettront de travailler autrement.

Dashboard est un environnement permettant d'exécuter une nouvelle race d'applications les widgets, dont on verra fleurir nos macs. 

N'oublions pas non plus les aspects  liés à l'évolution de l'OS que sont le passage au 64 bits full, la généralisation du Xgrid, etc.


----------



## HAL1 (8 Mars 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> [...]Dashboard est un environnement permettant d'exécuter une nouvelle race d'applications les widgets, dont on verra fleurir nos macs.[...]


 
Je suis assez persuadé que *Tiger* sera une belle évolution de Mac OS X, et apportera des nouveautés très intéressantes, mais concernant l'affirmation citée ci-dessus, je ne peux m'empêcher de me souvenir qu'on disait la même chose des "canaux" de Sherlock !

Rappellez-vous, Apple affirmait haut et fort que Sherlock disposait de quelques canaux préinstallés, et que les développeurs tiers allaient en offrir des centaines d'autres ! Résultat, ça n'a jamais été le cas. À ce que Manu dit dans ce (long) fil de discussions, les widgets Dashboard seront "simples" à développer, ce qui permet d'espérer une quantité importante à terme, mais il me semble utile de garder à l'esprit que peu importe à quel point une technologie est puissante, si personne ne l'utilise !

Salutations,
@+


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mars 2005)

HAL1 a dit:
			
		

> Rappellez-vous, Apple affirmait haut et fort que Sherlock disposait de quelques canaux préinstallés, et que les développeurs tiers allaient en offrir des centaines d'autres ! Résultat, ça n'a jamais été le cas. À ce que Manu dit dans ce (long) fil de discussions, les widgets Dashboard seront "simples" à développer, ce qui permet d'espérer une quantité importante à terme, mais il me semble utile de garder à l'esprit que peu importe à quel point une technologie est puissante, si personne ne l'utilise !
> 
> Salutations,
> @+



Tu as certes sans doute raison, mais je me dis aussi que les temps ont (un peu) changé. Je suis optimiste, je sais... pas autant que Man tout de même.


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (8 Mars 2005)

Bon, on va attendre. Il n'y a que ça à faire.


----------



## ederntal (8 Mars 2005)

Apple semble vraiment vouloir pousser Dashboard pour les applications tierce comme prouve ce concours : Lien MacG


----------



## je@nnot (9 Mars 2005)

@ Manu
j'attends impatienmment Tiger pour sa philosophie orienté utilisateur avec spotlight, dashboard et automator, mais existe-t-il d'autres technologies visant à améliorer le rapport humain/machine aussi interessantes sur ce point.
par exemple l'utilisation de la voix est-il plus poussé ou peu, comparé à panther.

je ne connais pas les termes de ton accord vis à vis d'Apple surtout que Steve en a très peu parlé donc désolé si tu ne peux répondre à cette question.


----------



## Manu (9 Mars 2005)

Maintenant qu'Apple l'a  devoilé ici,  je peux vous causer plus précisément de Core image et ce qu'il est censé apporter.

D'abord Core image et Core vidéo sont des technologies orientées développement. Cela veut dire que l'utilisateur en profitera via les applications qui supporteront ces technologies.

A l'instar de Core audio, Core image et Core vidéo sont un ensemble de composants de base fournis par Apple sous forme de filtres ou d'effets divers. Les développeurs les utilisent pour créer des image units et de vidéo unit. Apple en propose également certains.

Ces 'units' sont ensuite directement utilisés par les applis. Ils ont un comportement différents des plugins tels qu'on les a connus sur mac en ce qu'ils ne sont pas dédidiés.

 En effet, jusque là quand on développait un plugin, celui-ci était directement lié à l'appli dans laquelle il était utilisé. Ainsi on avait des plugins photoshop ou Quark Xpress. Avec les plugin de type units, ils ont un caractère universel et sont gérés au niveau système.

La grande nouveauté et c'est plus qu'une nouveauté c'est plutôt un chambardement. C'est que les composants et les image units de base fournis par Apple sont très diverses très performants et surtout de haut niveau. 

Ce qui fait que pour les utiliser au mieux, être bon développeur C, Cocoa ou C++ ne suffit plus!!! En effet il faut s'entourer de personnes qui maitrisent le traitement d'image et vidéo. En un mot il faut l'aide des experts métier. 

Je prends le cas de mon exemple personnel. J'ai réussi sans grand peine , à développer una appli permettant de faire des compositions d'image units sur de la vidéo. Mais j'ai été vite limité par mon manque de connaissance des techniques de traitement d'image purs et donc pas pu concrétiser certaines idées. D'autre part les termes spécifiques utilisés pour décrire certaines images unit m'étaient complètement étrangers.

C'est donc après avoir fait appel à un pote assez connaisseur que l'on a tous les deux réussi à faire des trucs assez dingues. D'ailleurs il s'est depuis, inscrit au programme développeur Apple quand il a vu ce qu'on pouvait faire avec des outils fournis par Apple pour créer des image units assez stupéfiants.

J'en viens donc à cet outil impressionnant qu'est QUARTZ COMPOSER.

Sur cette page  c'est  l'interface qui ressemble à automator. 

A gauche, la liste des filtres ou images units que l'on pose dans le cadre à droite par glisser/déposer et qui sont représentés par des cadres affichant les attributs en entrée et en sortie du composant. Ces attributs sont modifiables via un panneau inspecteur.
On peut les enchainer par des liens qui sont en jaune pour appliquer des effets composés.

je vous assure que quand on s'y connait en traitement d'image, on arrive à faire des choses assez exceptionnelles.

L'autre outil mais qui est plutôt une appli de démo pour faire voir les capacités de Core image c'est Fun House. C'est cette appli qui a été utilisée par Phil Scxhiller aux keynotes WWDC et Apple Expo derniers. 

En gros c'est une pallette d'image units et filtres en tout genre que l'on applique directement sur une image ou une vidéo.

La magie dans ces image units c'est que l'image originelle n'est pas du tout abimé. En fait Core image calcule la suite des opérations à effectuer sur une image et applique les transformations uniquement sur les pixels modifiés dans l'image cible en faisant les optimisations nécessaires par utilisation entre autre du velocity engine et des possibilités de la carte graphique libérant du coup la CPU. Tout cela en temps réel sans compromettre la qualité des images.

C'est justement ce genre de technologie qui propulse Mac OS X loin devant les autres OS.

Alors que la TNT pointe le bout de son nez (fin mars en France), La boucle du tout numérique sera alors bouclée. des technologies comme Core image et Core Vidéo arrivent à point nommé pour faire du Mac la machine de traitement numérique par excellence.

Tout ceci, ajouté à l'époque exceptionnelle actuelle que traverse Apple, ça n'est que justice pour une Entreprise qui n'a cessé de briser les barrières technologiques et continue d'allez plus loin pour nous procurer à nous macusers des grands moments. 

Dans ce monde assez tristounet,  c'est quand même assez agréable.


----------



## Applecherry (9 Mars 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce monde assez tristounet,  c'est quand même assez agréable.




Ca ressemble au mot de la fin...


----------



## Didier Guillion (9 Mars 2005)

Super, en théorie.
Mais Quicktime, n'est pas encore deboggué.
Alors CoreImage fonctionnera quand ?

Cordialement


----------



## je@nnot (10 Mars 2005)

Hep Manu

j'ai posé une question au-dessus, tu peux y répondre ?

   pour tes explications.


----------



## Manu (11 Mars 2005)

je@nnot a dit:
			
		

> Hep Manu
> 
> j'ai posé une question au-dessus, tu peux y répondre ?
> 
> pour tes explications.



Ta question concerne la technlogie VoiceOver qui permet de fare exécuter des commandes vocalement. Je sais que dans Tiger elle est implémentée mais je dois avouer que je ne l'ai pas du tout testée.

Une technologie que je trouve nettement plus 'interessante' et qui je suis sûr va embaler pas mal de gens c'est automator. C'est vraiment le type même de technologie que quasiment tous allons utiliser. Car elle est à la fois simple et très puissante en plus d'être très amusante et revalorisante à la fois.

Elle est d'autant plus importante que l'on sait tous que la moitié de ce que nous faisons sur nos macs sont des opérations répétitives.

Ensuite avec automator on crée quelque chose!! Là aussi, on verra fleurir des tas de scripts automator à partager.On demandera d'ailleurs à Macgé de créer un espace d'échange de scripts automator.

En fait pour vraiment convaincre les gens de l'importance de Tiger, je dirais que c'est LA version de l'OS d'Apple qui permettra aux applications qui adopteront les tecnologies ainsi offertes, de franchir une nouvelle étape. 

A ce propos, mon pote qui s'est récemment inscrit au programme dev Apple, m'a dit à juste titre que les outils mis à disposition sont d'un tel niveau que ce qui devient primordial dans le processus de développement c'est justement la partie interface homme/machine afin de permettre à l'utilisateur final d'éprouver du plaisir à exploiter toute cette puissance.

C'est donc un travail d'organisation et surtout de la compréhension du comportement de l'utilisateur qui deviennent des éléments importants à prendre en compte. C'est à dire (comme je l'ai souligné plus haut), une très bonne connaisance du métier des utilisateurs auxquels l'application est destinée.

Exemple : avec les composants Core image qui couvrent un grand spectre des besoins, il faut vraiment connaitre comment les graphistes travaillent pour créer des interface plus orientés métier, qui les rendraient plus efficaces et surtout qui leur donnera du plaisir à utiliser l'application  afin de concrétiser au mieux leur inspiration.

En résumé, une appli qui exploite à fond les technos de Tiger, n'aura vraiment AUCUN équivalent sur une autre plateforme. C'est justement ça le but que s'est fixé Apple en proposant Tiger.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mars 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> En résumé, une appli qui exploite à fond les technos de Tiger, n'aura vraiment AUCUN équivalent sur une autre plateforme. C'est justement ça le but que s'est fixé Apple en proposant Tiger.



On y revient toujours: pour autant que l'appli exploite à fond ces technos, et là, je n'arrive pas à être aussi optimiste que toi.


----------



## Manu (11 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On y revient toujours: pour autant que l'appli exploite à fond ces technos, et là, je n'arrive pas à être aussi optimiste que toi.



C'est peut être parce que tu n'as pas encore eu l'occasion de faire 'joujou' avec. Je parle là en prenant mon exemple personnel et de ce que je suis arrivé à faire en si peu de temps avec ces apis. pourtant  je puis t'assurer que je suis pas du tout connaisseur en technologie pointue d'image et vidéo.

En fait jusqu'à Panther, Apple a cherché les moyens de mieuc utiliser les ressources hard des machines modernes en notre possession.  Cela lui a permis de peaufiner les routines purement systèmes comme quartz extreme avec l'utilisation de la GPU entre autres, ainsi que les routines exploitant le velocity engine etc. Les applications en profitaient vraiment indirectement et encore... 

Avec Tiger, ce sont les routines utilisées au COEUR des applications qui ont été améliorées considérablement. Et je peux te dire qu'en matière de graphisme de  vidéo et d'OpenGL,  Apple possède suite aux rachats effectués il y a quelque temps, la crème des développeurs dans ces domaines. Ils y travaillent depuis pas mal de temps déjà. 

Après la sortie de Tiger, je parie que l'on va voir arriver quelque softs  assez inédits de la part de petites équipes de développeurs.

On aura une idée un peu plus précise à la prochaine WWDC. Une indication, dans le passé as-tu souvenir d'un gros effort de la part d'Apple pour communiquer à propos d'un OS pas encore sorti comme il le fait pour Tiger? A tel point qu'il n'y a actuellement pas une seule conférence animée par Apple où il n'est pas question de Tiger.


----------



## ndelucin (11 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,

Voila presqu un an que je suis passé du PC au Mac a ma plus grande satisfaction ou presque...

Comme beaucoup (cf forum photo) je trouve que les Mac (j ai un PB G4) à afficher des images et de maniere générale que le Finder est un peu "has been" pour tout ce qui multimedia.

Fonctionelement (j ai bien dit "fonctionelement") je trouve que l Explorer d XP à fait beaucoup de progres de ce cote : diaporama, vignette ultra rapide etc...

Tiger va t il apporter quelque chose de ce point de vue là où faudra t il encore trouver des softs tiers pour visionner le contenu d un dossier d images ?

Merci pour ta reponse


----------



## Aegis (12 Mars 2005)

Salut Manu,

Cela ne fait que peu de temps que je suis passé sur mac et meme si je suis comblé, je regrette qu' il ne soit pas possible de visualiser de facon rapide un grand nombre de jpg (genre 200 ou plus) sans que "Apercu" ne mette trois ans à les charger puis à passer de l'une à l autre. Bon il est possible que je ne connaisse pas la facon de faire, mais comme j ai tout de meme cherché pas mal, je suppose que ce n est pas inclu dans panther. Un évolution dans ce sens sur Tiger?

Je me demande de plus, pour moi qui n ai qu un petit ibook 1,2 avec 768 de DDR, mais qui adore faire du traitement d image, et video, ce que Tiger va pouvoir m apporter puisque, d apres ce que j ai compris, ma carte graphique ne supportera pas tout.
Je suppose qu en dehors du probleme de la carte graphique, Tiger devrait bien tourner sans faire ramer toutes les applications de mon ordi (photoshop,office 2004, et pendant qu on y est, UT2004 ^^)?

Je me doute que tu as du repondre a ce genre de question dans le topic mais vu le nombre de page j ai eu la fleme de tout lire, desole. En plus mes questions sont pas super malines mais bon... 
En tout cas merci de passer du temps à nous expliquer Tiger,et si tu veux bien répondre à mes questions se sera parfait


----------



## iota (12 Mars 2005)

Salut.

Vous trouverz ici une petite video du lecteur de flux RSS de Tiger...
Impressionnant... 

@+
iota


----------



## Manu (14 Mars 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Vous trouverz ici une petite video du lecteur de flux RSS de Tiger...
> Impressionnant...
> ...



En fait cette vidéo est un exemple de ce que l'on arrive à faire avec l'outil Quartz Composer. ce qui est surtout amusant c'est moins le résultat que comment on arrive à le faire. 

En effet, j'ai réussi en moins d'une demi-journée à reprendre ce clip en l'appliquant sur une vidéo que j'ai faite un soir de grand traffic devant le magasin Le Printemps à Paris.

Dans mon clip, le flux RSS défile de bas en haut comme une pub en haut de la devanture du magasin. Ca donne un petit air 'Blade Runer'. avec une foule et des voitures qui circulent. La vidéo tourne en boucle et via un panel, on peut modifier l'url de la source RSS. Je compte l'améliorer en utilisant les urls d'une bookmark par exemple. ça fait un bel économiseur d'écran qui est pas mal du tout.

Quand je parlais de ce que l'on peut faire avec Core Image, ça c'est un exemple qui est mille fois rien comparé aux possibilités offertes par cette technologie.

Si je n'ai pas répondu aux questions concernant le comportement des applis sous Tiger (plus rapide, etc) c'est tout simplement que je ne peux utiliser les applis du commerce sur une version de développement.

La seule chose que je peux dire, c'est au vue des articles d'Apple sur Tiger, apporter des éclaircissements supplémentaires.

Je voudrai quand même attirer l'attention sur un fait. Tiger comme Panther est un Unix doté d'un très beau mécanisme de gestion de la mémoire virtuelle. C'est même un modèle du genre (Noyau Mach ). Pour l'aider à mieux travailler il faut lui faire de la place comme on dit. C'est à dire lui donner ... de la RAM.

J'ai toujours dit aux potes qui s'achètent un Mac, mettez les moyens sur la mémoire avant d'acheter des iSight et autres...


----------



## mog (14 Mars 2005)

ARGH! Alors tu le confirmes: Tiger sera un brouteur de RAM. Eh bien... il me reste plus qu'a casser ma tirelire...


----------



## squarepusher (14 Mars 2005)

Il a pas dit que tiger serait un brouteur de ram!
il a dit que tiger etait comme panther au niveau de la consomation de ram car ce sont tous deux des Unix. Ils conseillent aux gens de mettre de la ram en assez grande quantité dans leur ordi ... ce que tout le monde fait ici! Ne t'inquiètes pas déjà! tu verras bien le jour où tu installeras tiger  s'il est vraiment temps d'investir. En tout cas si tu es  à l'aise avec panther niveau ram c'est pas la peine de "trop" s'inquiéter.


----------



## mog (14 Mars 2005)

Apple nous parle de plus de 200 nouvelles fonctionnalités. J'imagine que tu n'as pas le droit de nous en parler précisément. Mais en gros, est-ce qu'il y en a d'autres importantes. De celles dont Apple garde le secret pour pouvoir frapper encore un grand coup lors de la sortie?


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mars 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Apple nous parle de plus de 200 nouvelles fonctionnalités. J'imagine que tu n'as pas le droit de nous en parler précisément. Mais en gros, est-ce qu'il y en a d'autres importantes. De celles dont Apple garde le secret pour pouvoir frapper encore un grand coup lors de la sortie?



Eh, c'est pas le forum Rumeurs ici.  :love:


----------



## Tangi (14 Mars 2005)

J'ai lu la moitié des pages de ce soft, mais j'aurais une petite question, et j'espère que je ne suis pas redondant, auquel cas je m'excuse par avance et ne tenez pas compte de mon intervention...


SpotLight permet-il de faire une recherche dans les sites web consultés et figurant dans l'historique du navigateur utilisé, ma question est sûrement stupide:rose:... C'est probablement impossible ... (J'en demande un peu trop à SpotLight, non ??? )...

Merci d'avance à Manu... 

...


----------



## mog (15 Mars 2005)

Je ne connais pas Spotlight en profondeur. Mais en tout cas avec Google Desktop Search sur mon PC, je peux le faire. Donc surement que sera également possible avec Spotlight!


----------



## Manu (15 Mars 2005)

Spotlight comme on l'a dit utilise pour sa recherche, les index crées à partir des ressources disques visibles sur ta machine. En aucun cas il ne va sur le Web où il existe des moteurs de recherche appropriés.
Par contre le genre de chose que tu veux, tu pourras le faire très facilement avec automator justement.


----------



## Tangi (15 Mars 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Spotlight comme on l'a dit utilise pour sa recherche, les index crées à partir des ressources disques visibles sur ta machine. En aucun cas il ne va sur le Web où il existe des moteurs de recherche appropriés.
> Par contre le genre de chose que tu veux, tu pourras le faire très facilement avec automator justement.


Je te remercie ... 

Evidemment je ne vois pas encore comment ce sera possible avec Automator, mais ça ne devrait pas être très compliquée d'après ce que tu sous-entends. Encore merci ...


----------



## Delusive (15 Mars 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Spotlight comme on l'a dit utilise pour sa recherche, les index crées à partir des ressources disques visibles sur ta machine. En aucun cas il ne va sur le Web où il existe des moteurs de recherche appropriés.
> Par contre le genre de chose que tu veux, tu pourras le faire très facilement avec automator justement.


Ben l'historique, c'est un index des pages consultées ! Spotlight qui cherche dans Carnet d'adresses, mail, iLife, iCal et tout et tout et pas dans Safari ? Il ne s'agirait pas d'aller sur le web hein... Juste de consulter la "base de données" locale et interne à Safari. Comme d'ailleurs il me semble que c'est déjà possible pour les signets :mouais: !
 Enfin si ça n'existe pas pour le moment, c'est une idée d'amélioration je trouve.


----------



## Tangi (15 Mars 2005)

Delusive a dit:
			
		

> Ben l'historique, c'est un index des pages consultées ! Spotlight qui cherche dans Carnet d'adresses, mail, iLife, iCal et tout et tout et pas dans Safari ? Il ne s'agirait pas d'aller sur le web hein... Juste de consulter la "base de données" locale et interne à Safari. Comme d'ailleurs il me semble que c'est déjà possible pour les signets :mouais: !
> Enfin si ça n'existe pas pour le moment, c'est une idée d'amélioration je trouve.


A mon avis il faut différencier :

Les pages figurant dans l'historique qui, en réalité, ne sont pas vraiment des pages mais plutôt des adresses de sites web ;
Et les pages web qu'on enregistre sur le disque dur (Fichier-->Enregistrer sous).

Dans le premier cas il faut se connecter à Internet et aller à ces adresses pour savoir ce qu'il s'y trouve, dans le deuxième cas il suffit d'aller chercher dans le fichier téléchargé qui lui se trouve sur le disque dur...

Mais si SpotLight pouvait, en plus de ce qu'il fait déjà, se connecter à Internet incognito et chercher aussi dans les pages qu'on aurait consultées, ce serait vraiment le top !!!


----------



## je@nnot (16 Mars 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis il faut différencier :
> 
> Les pages figurant dans l'historique qui, en réalité, ne sont pas vraiment des pages mais plutôt des adresses de sites web ;
> Et les pages web qu'on enregistre sur le disque dur (Fichier-->Enregistrer sous).
> ...



bein c'est ce que dis Manu: tu fais ça avec automator: Avec automator tu demande à spotlight de faire une recherche des pages consultées , de toutes les téléchargées dans un dossier, puis tu demandes à spotlight de faire une recherche dans le dossier    
Cet Applescript peut être crée par n'importe qui (comme moi qui ne connais aucun language de programmation) et plus rapidement (je pense) grace à automator alors qu'avant il fallait maitriser le language de programmation. 

Bref automator représente l'adn d'apple la puissance des ordinateurs pour tous: je vais pouvoir faire de la programmation


----------



## Tangi (17 Mars 2005)

Faut-il s'attendre également à des changements du coté d'Aperçu ou d'iCal, par exemple ???

J'imagine que ces changements sont minimes, s'il y en a, dans la mesure où on n'en parle pas du tout...

Les changements majeurs : 

Spotlight ;
Les dossiers intelligents du Finder ;
Automator ;
Dashboard ;
Safari RSS ;
Mail ;
iChat ;

C'est tout ??? ...

C'est déjà énorme ...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Mars 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout ??? ...


Le 64bits... Mais à part ça, """ c'est tout """ comme changement majeur effectivement je pense


----------



## mog (17 Mars 2005)

bon la, on entre vraiment dans les détails. mais j'espère que le look des dossiers sera aussi revu. :love:


----------



## takamac (20 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,


Je viens de lire l'article de la Developer Connection sur Spotlight. Grâce à cet article et aux explications de Manu   je comprends mieux comment cela fonctionne.

Cependant, d'un point de vue technique, j'aurais 2 questions. Quelqu'un aurait-il les réponses ?

- Les meta-data qui sont générés par les importateurs sont-elles répercutées comme méta-data du système de fichier ou n'apparaissent-elles uniquement que dans la base de données dédiées aux meta-data ?

- Comment fonctionne l'indexation par contenu ? Spotlight est-il capable d'effectuer cette indexation en aveugle dans n'importe quel type de fichier sans aucune connaissance sur sa nature. Dans le cas de fichier texte, je comprends, ce sont des mots séparés par des retours à la ligne, des sauts de page... Mais dans le cas d'un fichier généré par une application quelconque (au format binaire) je ne comprends pas comment fonctionne l'indexation de mots. Mais peut-être n'y en a-t-il tout simplement pas dans ce cas-là ?  

Quoi qu'il en soit, j'ai hâte d'y être. C'est vrai que les perspectives offertes par Tiger sont vraiment... alléchantes


----------



## vonstroheim2 (20 Mars 2005)

Si ça se passe comme sous windows, Tiger doit définir une interface logicielle que les applications générant du contenu doivent implémenter. Sous XP c'est l'interface IFilter et MS fournit des implémentations pour la suite Office, Adobe pour Acrobat Reader, etc ... (voir par exemple http://www.ifilter.org/Links.htm pour d'autres filtres )


----------



## Manu (21 Mars 2005)

takamac a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> - Les meta-data qui sont générés par les importateurs sont-elles répercutées comme méta-data du système de fichier ou n'apparaissent-elles uniquement que dans la base de données dédiées aux meta-data ?
> ...



Tes deux questions sont en fait liées. Un importeur est toujours lié à un type de fichier. C'est lui qui permet de définir des métadatas qui définissent le contenu du fichier.

Je te donne un exemple. Suppose que je développe un soft de création d'images de très haute qualité. 

Je développe un importeur qui permet de trouver les caractéristiques des images créées par mon soft. Mon importeur permet par exemple de transformer mon image en un code spécifique décrivant les couleurs et leurs propriétés (vif, chatoyant, surexposé, sous exposé etc...). mon importeur comprend également un traducteur de propriétés. Ce sont ces traductions qui seront indéxées. Ainsi quand tu lances une recherche d'images contenant une couleur rouge chatoyante, Spotlight pourra te répondre.

Comme Apple maitrise bien le PDF (qui est le principal rendu de quartz), Apple a donc dévelopé un importeur pour les fichiers PDF. C'est pour cela que Spotlight est capable de trouver des mots dans un fichier PDF. 

En gros pour caricaturer, c'est quoi un importeur? 

C'est une espèce loupe magique qui te permet de voir sous forme de caractères des mots dans un texte en hieroglyphes. C'est ce que tu vois que tu indexes. Spotlight faisant le reste!

Tu saisis?


----------



## takamac (21 Mars 2005)

Oui, je saisis mieux. Merci.

Mais j'ai encore une question   

Je ne vois pas sur quoi se base l'indexation par contenu. Sur la valeur d'un attribut particulier (kMDItemkeywords ?). Sur l'ensemble des valeurs d'atttributs ? Sur autre chose ?
Dans la méthode GetMetadataForFile, je ne vois pas rien pour renseigner ce contenu 

Quand on effectue une recherche dans spotlight, en haut à droite de l'écran, c'est bien dans l'index par contenu qu'il va chercher ?

Pour les modérateurs : Tout ce dont je parle est décrit dans le document en ligne sur le site d'Apple qui parle de Spotlight. Pour répondre à mes questions, il suffit juste de faire de "l'analyse de texte"


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2005)

Spotlight fait à la fois de la recherche "full text" et de la recherche par contenu sémantique pré-renseigné.
Sinon, il ne serait pas à même de traiter sans barguigner les fichiers doc et pdf déjà présents dans un disque.

Je me demande si c'est vraiment ce que tu cherches à savoir ... hum !


----------



## takamac (21 Mars 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Spotlight fait à la fois de la recherche "full text" et de la recherche par contenu sémantique pré-renseigné.
> Sinon, il ne serait pas à même de traiter sans barguigner les fichiers doc et pdf déjà présents dans un disque.



Par recherche "full text", tu veux dire qu'il ne passe pas par un importateur ? Il regarde "en aveugle" le contenu du fichier et en déduit les mots contenus dedans, c'est ça ?

C'est cet aspect-là qui m'intrigue. je trouve ça un peu magique   
Mais bon, j'ai pas l'impression d'être clair, et il y a peut-être autre chose que j'ai pas compris, en fait  :rose:


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2005)

takamac a dit:
			
		

> Par recherche "full text", tu veux dire qu'il ne passe pas par un importateur ? Il regarde "en aveugle" le contenu du fichier et en déduit les mots contenus dedans, c'est ça ?
> 
> C'est cet aspect-là qui m'intrigue. je trouve ça un peu magique
> Mais bon, j'ai pas l'impression d'être clair, et il y a peut-être autre chose que j'ai pas compris, en fait  :rose:



Bon, ouf !, finalement, j'avais compris ta question  Et ne t'inquiète pas : on n'est jamais supposé tout savoir sur tout 

Le principe des importateurs est que tu renseignes des champs déterminés pour un fichier. Pratique pour des images ou des vidéos.  Même pour un document de nature plus textuelle, cela permet de donner davantage de "sens". Je mets des double-quotes car en l'occurrence, c'est toi (via les champs que tu renseignes) qui donne du sens, pas le programme ...

Dans la recherche "full text", l'ensemble des mots du texte du document est indexé. Donc Spotlight peut ensuite trouver d'une part quels documents contiennent tel(s) mot(s) puis, d'autre part, les situer dans le document. C'est une technique en soi assez ancienne dans le principe (c'est une part du travail à l'oeuvre chez Google, Verity, Fullcrum etc.). Peut-être y a-t-il des trucs extramidables en plus dans Spotlight (va savoir).

Donc Spotlight allie le travail avec des importateurs avec celui plus classique d'indexation globale des mots d'un texte.
Un exemple : dans un document Word, tu peux aisément définir des propriétés pour ce document, telles que : auteur, mots-clefs, versions etc. et même en ajouter autant qu'il te plaît (menu fichier + propriétés). Là, tu donnes du sens (l'auteur, c'est moi, la version est la 0.0.2 etc.). Tandis que le texte sera considéré simplement comme une donnée "quelconque".


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2005)

Je ne sais pas si le sujet a déjà été abordé, mais il y a une chose qui m'horripile dans l'oS X actuel : les centaines de polices non postscript installées par les diverses applications. Ai-je l'idée de les supprimmer, et office ne fonctionne plus, sans parler du web qui merde avec ses indispensables polices Arial et autres bouses.
Tiger propose-t-il de réserver et attribuer des polices à certaines applications et de les désactiver à la volée pour laisser une liste "propre" et claire à la guise de l'utilisateur pour ses applications essentielles ?


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Mars 2005)

Désolé si la réponse à déjà été donnée, j'ai cherché mais pas lu les 450 messages.
Quand on regarde la vidéo de Spotlight sur le site d'Apple on voit que la personne personne utilise la souris pour l'activer. y a-t-il moyen d'activer Spotlight avec un raccourci clavier (comme Cmd-espace pour LaunchBar) ?


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Mars 2005)

'

Sauf erreur c'est tout bêtement pomme f. 

'+


----------



## bompi (26 Mars 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si le sujet a déjà été abordé, mais il y a une chose qui m'horripile dans l'oS X actuel : les centaines de polices non postscript installées par les diverses applications. Ai-je l'idée de les supprimmer, et office ne fonctionne plus, sans parler du web qui merde avec ses indispensables polices Arial et autres bouses.
> Tiger propose-t-il de réserver et attribuer des polices à certaines applications et de les désactiver à la volée pour laisser une liste "propre" et claire à la guise de l'utilisateur pour ses applications essentielles ?



Dans les builds que j'ai utilisées, je n'ai pas remarqué quelque chose comme ça mais bon, je n'ai pas cherché non plus. Je viens de télécharger la dernière et je regarderai si, déjà, la nouvelle version de FontBook est simplement en état de fonctionner correctement ...


----------



## hugo76 (26 Mars 2005)

hello,

j'ai pas pris le temps de lire tous les messages de ce post. Mais à l'approche de la sortie de Tiger, ma question est de savoir, si la future installation de la BÊTE, nécessitera d'écraser completement le système existant, et donc du coup, va-t-il encore falloir faire une sauvegarde de toutes les données???


Schuss


----------



## shahtooh (26 Mars 2005)

hugo76 a dit:
			
		

> hello,
> 
> j'ai pas pris le temps de lire tous les messages de ce post. Mais à l'approche de la sortie de Tiger, ma question est de savoir, si la future installation de la BÊTE, nécessitera d'écraser completement le système existant, et donc du coup, va-t-il encore falloir faire une sauvegarde de toutes les données???
> 
> ...



Si je peux:
1. Il y aura plus que certainement une fonction "mise à jour" pour Tiger;
2. Cependant, c'est loin d'être l'option la plus propre;
3. Sans doute vaut-il mieux, en guise de compromis, choisir l'option (qui sera toujours là) "archiver et installer";
4. Néanmoins, cela n'évite pas qu'on fasse un backup de ses données, bien au contraire (un backup régulier dans les règles est d'ailleurs loin d'être optionnel!);
5. Enfin, l'option la plus propre demeurera l'installation avec formatage du disque au préalable...


----------



## hugo76 (26 Mars 2005)

oui c'est à peu près ce à quoi je m'attendais... pas grave ce sera l'occasion d'installer un nouveau DD dans mon G5.

Merci pour ces infos..

schuss


----------



## Le Gognol (27 Mars 2005)

hugo76 a dit:
			
		

> va-t-il encore falloir faire une sauvegarde de toutes les données???



Il faut TOUJOURS sauver régulièrement ses données, MAJ ou pas...

'+


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Mars 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> Sauf erreur c'est tout bêtement pomme f.
> 
> '+


 Ok merci.
Néanmoins, comment est-ce que ça fonctionne ? Je veux dire : si tu es dans Safari et que tu fais Cmd-F, est-ce que ça t'affiche la petite fenêtre pour chercher du texte dans une page web ou est-ce que ça active Spotlight ?


----------



## Le Gognol (27 Mars 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ok merci.
> Néanmoins, comment est-ce que ça fonctionne ? Je veux dire : si tu es dans Safari et que tu fais Cmd-F, est-ce que ça t'affiche la petite fenêtre pour chercher du texte dans une page web ou est-ce que ça active Spotlight ?



Je suppose que c'est pareil qu'avant, à savoir que le Finder doit être l'application active. Mais je ne fais que supposer. 

'+


----------



## bompi (27 Mars 2005)

En fait, par défaut, on active Spotlight en faisant pomme-espace. Étonnant, non ? D'aucuns auront reconnu le raccourci clavier par défaut de certain freeware bien pratique ...


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Mars 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> En fait, par défaut, on active Spotlight en faisant pomme-espace. Étonnant, non ? D'aucuns auront reconnu le raccourci clavier par défaut de certain freeware bien pratique ...


 C'est parfait dans ce cas. 
PS : LaunchBar n'est pas un freeware


----------



## Le Gognol (27 Mars 2005)

'

Bon ben j'aurais mieux fait de me taire. Et donc je sors super loin.    :mouais:   

'+


----------



## bompi (27 Mars 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est parfait dans ce cas.
> PS : LaunchBar n'est pas un freeware



Dark Templar, mon cher, tu utilises LaunchBar ... mais j'utilise Quicksilver qui, lui, est toujours gratuit pour l'instant (quoique je le voie bien évoluer sur ce point).

Donc pomme-espace est un raccourci fort prisé


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (27 Mars 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Dark Templar, mon cher, tu utilises LaunchBar ... mais j'utilise Quicksilver qui, lui, est toujours gratuit pour l'instant (quoique je le voie bien évoluer sur ce point).
> 
> Donc pomme-espace est un raccourci fort prisé


Effectivement  
Reste plus qu'à passer quicksilver a pomme+alt+espace` :rateau:


----------



## Manu (27 Mars 2005)

hugo76 a dit:
			
		

> hello,
> 
> j'ai pas pris le temps de lire tous les messages de ce post. Mais à l'approche de la sortie de Tiger, ma question est de savoir, si la future installation de la BÊTE, nécessitera d'écraser completement le système existant, et donc du coup, va-t-il encore falloir faire une sauvegarde de toutes les données???
> 
> ...



A la sortie de Tiger, MacGe aura certainement une rubrique 'pratique' pour recenser tous les conseils sur les différentes installations possibles de Tiger suivant la config ou le besoin de chacun. J'y contribuerai.


----------



## squarepusher (29 Mars 2005)

comment ca va se passer pour la compatibilité avec la norme POSIX sur tiger ?


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Mars 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement
> Reste plus qu'à passer quicksilver a pomme+alt+espace` :rateau:


 Reste plus qu'à passer QuickSilver à la corbeille


----------



## Ali Baba (31 Mars 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> En fait, par défaut, on active Spotlight en faisant pomme-espace. Étonnant, non ? D'aucuns auront reconnu le raccourci clavier par défaut de certain freeware bien pratique ...



Bizarre... c'est actuellement le raccourci clavier pour changer de clavier :mouais: 

cf. http://alibaba0.spymac.net/Divers/macge/Pomme-espace.pict


----------



## Balooners (31 Mars 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement
> Reste plus qu'à passer quicksilver a pomme+alt+espace` :rateau:


 Pour aussi lancer Quicksilver, il suffit aussi de presser la touche ctrl


----------



## bompi (31 Mars 2005)

Très prisé, ce raccourci clavier, donc.


----------



## Macounette (31 Mars 2005)

Pomme-espace est aussi le raccourci pour activer LaunchBar... qui à mon avis deviendra un peu obsolète avec Spotlight  (mais on ne sait jamais...)

_edit : pas vu que Dark Templar avait déjà fait la remarque... :rose: mais je suis une inconditionnelle de LaunchBar :love:_


----------



## Tangi (31 Mars 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Reste plus qu'à passer QuickSilver à la corbeille


Reste plus qu'à mettre QuickSilver et LaunchBar à la corbeille ...

Vive *BUTLER*, le meilleur lanceur multifonction de l'univers ...


Ok, ok, c'est de la provoc gratuite :casse:...


----------



## belzebuth (3 Avril 2005)

Malgré tout ce que tu nous apprends manu, je ne suis pas convaincu par spotlight...


je m'explique : 

- je cherche l'énoncé du premier devoir du cours de théorie des matrices que j'ai eu au premier semestre. 
Actullement, je vais dans "COURS S1 / Matrices / Devoirs / Devoir 1 / enoncé.pdf".
depuis le dock (où j'ai un fichier "unif") cette opération me prend environ 5 secondes, et je n'ai pas besoin d'utiliser mon clavier pour retrouver ce fichier.

- Je souhaite retrouver les photos de mon voyage de l'été passé en egypte : je vais dans picture/voyages/egypte 2004 et elles sont toutes là.

comment faire ce genre d'opérations si on a 20 000 fichiers dans un seul dossier?


----------



## Jebzf (3 Avril 2005)

ben... Manu arrête moi si j'ai rien compris mais : y'a les dossier intelligents.

Donc tu recherche une fois "egypte 2004", tu crées un dossier intelligents, et après quand tu veux retrouver tes photos tu vas dans le dossier egypte 2004. comme avant.

sauf que tes photos appartiendront aussi au dossier "consultée la semaine dernière" par exemple, ou encore pour certaines "photos de tel format" etc...

tes fichiers peuvent appartenir simultanément à plusieurs dossiers donc tu a plus de moyens de les retrouver rapidement, selon le classement qui te "saute aux yeux".

enfin j'ai pas testé Tiger, mais c'est ce que j'ai compris.


----------



## iota (3 Avril 2005)

Salut.



			
				Jebzf a dit:
			
		

> ben... Manu arrête moi si j'ai rien compris mais : y'a les dossier intelligents.
> 
> Donc tu recherche une fois "egypte 2004", tu crées un dossier intelligents, et après quand tu veux retrouver tes photos tu vas dans le dossier egypte 2004. comme avant.
> 
> ...


Oui, c'est bien ça.

Tu as aussi la possibilité de faire des sous-dossiers intelligents dans un dossier intelligent (pour affiner une recherche par exemple).
Si on reprend ton exemple, on peut imaginer un dossier intelligent "Egypte 2004" et dans celui-ci un sous-dossier intelligent "photo de tel format" et dans celui-ci un sous-dossiers "photo de moins de X Mo".

@+
iota


----------



## kisco (3 Avril 2005)

belzebuth, rien ne t'empêche de garder ton organisation actuelle, ce que je ferai aussi, mais en plus de cela tu pourras te faire des dossier intelligents impossible ou très fastidieux à avoir avec Panther, du style "document créés ces 7 derniers jours", "documents créés en collaboration avec le collègue suivant" etc etc 

voilà ce qu'il faut faire à mon avis, combiner les deux formes d'organisation. Je pense pas que cela soit malin de tout mettre en vrac dans un seul dossier et de créer plein de dossier intelligents... enfin je n'ai pas Tiger alors on verra. 

rhaaa il vient ce petit tigre ? :love:


----------



## belzebuth (3 Avril 2005)

a mon avis aussi, parceque je ne vois pas comment tiger pourrait savoir que telles ou telles photos ont été prises en égypte...

Je pense que tiger améliorera la recherche, mais je trouve que l'organisation actuelle en dossiers/sous-dossiers est quand même plus pratique.

moi en tous cas ça ne m'arrive jamais d'avoir besoin d'un coup de tous les mails/photos/documents qui parlent d'une personne ou d'un évenement...

Une question que je me pose : peut on faire appairaitre un même fichier sans qu'il soit nécessairement intelligent? (par ex comme dans itunes ou on a des listes de lecture sans duppliquer les morceaux)

autre question : si par exemple je fais un dossier intelligent "documents du jour", je suppose que je ne peux aps y accéder depuis par exemple latex pour insérer une image dasn un document... ces documents ne restent que "visuels"...


----------



## iota (3 Avril 2005)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> si par exemple je fais un dossier intelligent "documents du jour", je suppose que je ne peux aps y accéder depuis par exemple latex pour insérer une image dasn un document... ces documents ne restent que "visuels"...


A priori, pas de problème de ce coté la.
Un dossier intelligent peut être utilisé comme un dossier classique.

@+
iota


----------



## ederntal (3 Avril 2005)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> autre question : si par exemple je fais un dossier intelligent "documents du jour", je suppose que je ne peux aps y accéder depuis par exemple latex pour insérer une image dasn un document... ces documents ne restent que "visuels"...



si si on peux... les dossiers intelligents sont percus par les logiciels comme de vrais dossiers


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2005)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> a mon avis aussi, parceque je ne vois pas comment tiger pourrait savoir que telles ou telles photos ont été prises en égypte...


 
A la manière dont iPhoto gère les albums intelligents. Certes c'est fastidieux et cela demande de bien gérer les mots-clé, commentaires et légendes, mais une fois que cette tâche est maîtrisée, c'est un pur bonheur. Evidemment, sous iTunes c'est plus simple puisque les tags sont directement dans le titre en question lors de l'importation d'un CD ou de l'achat sur l'iTMS.


----------



## Tangi (3 Avril 2005)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> a mon avis aussi, parceque je ne vois pas comment tiger pourrait savoir que telles ou telles photos ont été prises en égypte...
> 
> Je pense que tiger améliorera la recherche, mais je trouve que l'organisation actuelle en dossiers/sous-dossiers est quand même plus pratique.
> 
> ...


Tiger ne sera utile qu'à condition que les fichiers comportent les bonnes informations, si tu n'indiques pas que tes photos ont été prises en Egypte, il n'y a aucune raison bien entendu que Tiger le devine... De la même façon si tes morceaux de musique ne sont pas "taggés" correctement, iTunes ne peut pas les gérer convenablement...



			
				belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> Une question que je me pose : peut on faire appairaitre un même fichier sans qu'il soit nécessairement intelligent? (par ex comme dans itunes ou on a des listes de lecture sans duppliquer les morceaux)
> 
> [...]


Dans iTunes, il est vrai que les morceaux qu'on place manuellement dans une liste de lecture ou automatiquement dans une liste de lecture intelligente, ne sont en réalité que des alias des morceaux qui se trouvent dans la Bibliothèque...

Mais il est déjà tout à fait possible sous Mac OS X de créer des alias de n'importe quel fichier ou dossier dans le Finder, on peut déjà créer des dossiers où on ne place que des alias, sans pour autant déplacer ou copier des fichiers, comme dans iTunes en somme...


----------



## shahtooh (3 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> A la manière dont iPhoto gère les albums intelligents. Certes c'est fastidieux et cela demande de bien gérer les mots-clé, commentaires et légendes, mais une fois que cette tâche est maîtrisée, c'est un pur bonheur. Evidemment, sous iTunes c'est plus simple puisque les tags sont directement dans le titre en question lors de l'importation d'un CD ou de l'achat sur l'iTMS.



Notez qu'iPhoto 2005 demande, à l'importation de photos, de nommer l'ensemble du "rouleau". Partant, on peut facilement imaginer que d'autres applications demanderont ce même genre de petit exercice à la sauvegarde de documents (s'ils ne le font déjà pour certains), de manière à profiter pleinement des apports de Spotlight.

Cela dit, il est un peu réducteur - très! - de parler de Spotlight comme d'un simple outil de recherche. Comme Manu et d'autres l'ont déjà bien expliqué, et comme certains on pu le tester, Spotlight permet une organisation radicalement différente de celle que l'on connaît non pas de notre rangement de fichiers, mais bien de la méthode de travail.

Un simple exemple n'est autre que les fameux dossiers intelligents: rien n'empêche de fonctionner par thème en même temps que par type. E.g. "Projet XYZ" (dossier contenant les fichiers son, image, texte communs à un projet donné) et "Images 3D 2005" (dossier reprenant l'ensemble des images 3D crées en 2005). -> nul doute que certaines photos du dossier "Images 3D 2005" se retrouveront aussi dans le dossier "Projet XYZ".


----------



## belzebuth (3 Avril 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> A priori, pas de problème de ce coté la.
> Un dossier intelligent peut être utilisé comme un dossier classique.
> 
> @+
> iota



ça c'est cool par contre...


----------



## Ali Baba (4 Avril 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> A priori, pas de problème de ce coté la.
> Un dossier intelligent peut être utilisé comme un dossier classique.


Ah bon ? C'est très intéressant ça ! 

Parce qu'aux dernières nouvelles, les dossiers intelligents étaient vus par le Terminal (ainsi que toutes les applications en ligne de commande, X11 ou autres qui utilisent les API BSD et non Cocoa ou Carbon) comme des fichiers XML et pas du tout comme des dossiers.


----------



## bompi (4 Avril 2005)

Ça risque fort de perdurer : les dossiers "intelligents" sont juste pour Aqua, je pense.


----------



## belzebuth (4 Avril 2005)

donc depuis latex ça marchera pas (puisqu'il faut spécifier le chemin)

dommage...


----------



## Tangi (7 Avril 2005)

...

Je ne crois pas qu'on ait beaucoup parlé de Quicktime 7 et de la norme H.264, j'ai vu la présentation d'un collègue de Steve Jobs, et ça m'a l'air impressionnant, mais je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir saisi tout bien comme il faut :rose:...

Cette nouvelle technologie me permettra, le jour venant, de visionner des vidéos que je regarde jusqu'à présent dans des petites fenêtres d'environs 5-6 cm de diagonale, dans des fenêtres admettons de 10-15 cm sans perte de qualité, sans grossir le fichier d'origine, c'est bien ça ???? Ou alors je suis complètement à coté de la plaque ...

Je te remercie d'avance Manu pour les précisions que tu pourras apporté...

Merci, merci ...


----------



## Manu (7 Avril 2005)

En fait le GROS intérêt de quicktime 7 c'est qu'il est  basé sur LE FORMAT standard utilisé dans les prochains DVD haute définition. Que le dvd  soit blue-ray ou autre.  Il supporte nativement les fomats de diffusion 16/9 pour la vidéo , et le 5:1 pour l'audio. 

 C'est d'ailleurs pour cela qu'on pense qu'Apple aura certainement un grand rôle dans la prochaine  évolution du mode de diffusion de la vidéo. En effet contrairement à Microsoft qui mise sur son format proprio, Apple supporte à fond à la fois mpeg4 et H264 qui sont les formats haute definition de broadcasting et de codification DVD respectivement .


----------



## daffyb (7 Avril 2005)

J'ai une petite question au niveau de la quantité de ram pour Tiger.
J'ai un iBook avec 256 Mo de RAM et je vais l'augmenter. J'hésite très fortement entre une barette de 512 et une de 1 Go. C'est pour une utilisation plutot orienté bureautique/iPhoto/Pages/Safari/Mail/iTunes.
256 Mo est plus que limite et je sais qu'avec 768 Mo sous Panther ça ira bien. Mais qu'en est-il sous Tiger ???


----------



## Tangi (7 Avril 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> En fait le GROS intérêt de quicktime 7 c'est qu'il est  basé sur LE FORMAT standard utilisé dans les prochains DVD haute définition. Que le dvd  soit blue-ray ou autre.  Il supporte nativement les fomats de diffusion 16/9 pour la vidéo , et le 5:1 pour l'audio.
> 
> C'est d'ailleurs pour cela qu'on pense qu'Apple aura certainement un grand rôle dans la prochaine  évolution du mode de diffusion de la vidéo. En effet contrairement à Microsoft qui mise sur son format proprio, Apple supporte à fond à la fois mpeg4 et H264 qui sont les formats haute definition de broadcasting et de codification DVD respectivement .


Concrètement, pour quelqu'un comme moi qui ne s'y connaît pas vraiment, qu'est-ce que ça apporte de plus, je vois pas trop :mouais:...

Dans la présentation que j'ai vu on voit une vidéo dans une petite fenêtre, telle qu'il est possible de la voir aujourd'hui, et puis on nous explique (c'est en anglais, et j'ai pas fait trop l'effort de comprendre, c'est assez technique tout ça en plus, bref pas simple) qu'on va pouvoir visionner cette même vidéo dans une fenêtre deux à trois plus grande sans perte de qualité et sans grossir le fichier... Ca c'est du concret... Je me suis trompé ...

Alors c'est un nouveau format (plus évolué que l'actuel "mpeg") ou c'est juste un système qui permet d'améliorer le format actuel ????

En tout cas au final ça génère des images de bien meilleure qualité et dans un débit beaucoup moins volumineux...

Pour résumer, et corrige moi si je me trompe :


Jusqu'à présent : fichiers vidéos de piètre qualité (dans des toutes petites fenêtres) et un poids important ;
Avec Tiger et Quicktime 7 : fichiers vidéos de qualité bien supérieure (dans des fenêtres relativement grandes) et un poids relativement faible.

Merci d'avance encore une fois, pour un lent d'esprit :rose:...

...


----------



## shahtooh (7 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Concrètement, pour quelqu'un comme moi qui ne s'y connaît pas vraiment, qu'est-ce que ça apporte de plus, je vois pas trop :mouais:...
> 
> Dans la présentation que j'ai vu on voit une vidéo dans une petite fenêtre, telle qu'il est possible de la voir aujourd'hui, et puis on nous explique (c'est en anglais, et j'ai pas fait trop l'effort de comprendre, c'est assez technique tout ça en plus, bref pas simple) qu'on va pouvoir visionner cette même vidéo dans une fenêtre deux à trois plus grande sans perte de qualité et sans grossir le fichier... Ca c'est du concret... Je me suis trompé ...
> 
> ...




Application concrète du format H264, avec l'utilisation d'iChat en vidéoconférence: pour un même volume de données, une qualité d'image nettement supérieure.


----------



## je@nnot (7 Avril 2005)

Qualité et quantité avec iChat.

Ce que voulais dire Manu c'est qu'en développant QT 7 Steve veut garder le Mac comme HUB car ils sera capable de travailler avec les futur standard video quelqu'ils soient:

HDTV avec le MPEG4
DVD nouvelle generation
Sonythèque à la iTunes Music Store
VideoConference à 4 !!!!!! avec iChat
.....


Je me permets de rebondir sur la " plus pratique organisation en dossier/sous-dossier " et Spotlight
Je ne suis pas informaticien ce qui oriente mon discours !

Durant mon année j'ai eu deux professeur qui on "parlait" de l'interet de l'arborescence:

Un prof de Qualité expliquant que pour organiser un système de fichier "parlant des procédures" le mieux était de les classer par famille puis par type ... Si un technicien à des doutes il se plonge dans le classeur ou l'explorateur de fichier et si retrouve: Exact.
Mais s'il tape 2 mots clefs "mots qu'il utilise tous les jours et que son cerveau mettra 1/10 de seconde à trouver" il trouvera son fichier BEAUCOUP PLUS VITE

Un prof de Droit qui à chaque question se plonge dans son code en disant qu'il est facil de trouver l'info car on parle de code du commerce / de l'exportation / ...
Ok mais avec des miliers de documents relatant le droit il aurait taper 3 mots " commerce exportation ..." et Pouf (comme dirait Steve) il a la réponse sur le videoprojecteur ( les avocats l'informatique qu'elle histoire) 

Bref l'arborescence est une manière claire et facile de retrouver un document mais Spotlight est bien meilleur et bien plus rapide et surtout est INDEPENDANTE de la logique d'arborescence du créateur: " Chérie ou tu as mis mon cours que j'avais laissé sur le bureau ?, bein tape un mot ou deux et tu le retrouvera parceque là je joue à GT4 ARGHHH" 

Sans parler des prof qui ne se rappelent plus ou été leur cours et qui se promène pendant 30 sec alors qu'une requète spotlight aurait étaient plus judicieuse car ils savent de quoi ils voulaient parlé 5 secondes.

Et l'autre il nous dis que c'est une révolution de gagner 25 sec de temps en temps: Bein oui
Comme disent certains "toi t'es un gros faignant", ok mais que celui qui ne se facilite pas la vie avec son ordinateur me jete la première pierre alors .


----------



## Manu (7 Avril 2005)

Une précision tout de meme. Le H264 est un codec MPEG4. C'est actuellement le plus plébiscité offran le meilleur rapport taux de compression/qualité d'image. C'est le concurrent direct de WM9 de Microsoft.


----------



## Ptit-beignet (8 Avril 2005)

Ce point a deja ete aborde vite fait dans d'autre thread , mais ici je ne crois pas.
Est ce que Core Image augmente les performances du finder : enfin surtout pour le redimensionnement des fenetres parce que c'est un des gros points noirs de MacOSX. Même sur un iBook 800 est ce qu'on peut s'attendre a pouvoir redimensionner les fenetres sans "a coups" ?


----------



## iota (9 Avril 2005)

Salut.

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, un article concernant Core Data a fait son apparition sur la page Tiger Developper Overview.

@+
iota


----------



## Manu (9 Avril 2005)

Ptit-beignet a dit:
			
		

> Ce point a deja ete aborde vite fait dans d'autre thread , mais ici je ne crois pas.
> Est ce que Core Image augmente les performances du finder : enfin surtout pour le redimensionnement des fenetres parce que c'est un des gros points noirs de MacOSX. Même sur un iBook 800 est ce qu'on peut s'attendre a pouvoir redimensionner les fenetres sans "a coups" ?



Core image n'intervient pas dans le processus de redimensionnement des fenetres. C'est plutôt du coté des apis Carbon ou Cocoa qu'il faut voir. Par contre le processus fait intervenir quartz qui lui dépend de la carte graphique utilisée.

Core data est une technologie plutôt orientée développement. L'utilisateur lui ne voit pas grand chose. Néanmoins c'est une avancée importante dans la façon de développer. En fait c'est l'introduction (avec quelques variantes), d'une technologie (EOF en l'occurrence), qui a longtemps fait l'attrait et la particulrité de WebObjects.

Pour moi, les technologies qui seront très utilisée dans Tiger sont : Automator, spotlight et Dashboard. On en a pas beaucoup parlé dans ce thread (quoique!), mais automator va surprendre pas mal de gens car il me semble que beaucoup n'ont pas encore pris la mesure de ce que ça apporte.


----------



## JediMac (9 Avril 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> ... mais automator va surprendre pas mal de gens car il me semble que beaucoup n'ont pas encore pris la mesure de ce que ça apporte.


Et c'est bien ça qui tiédit mon ardeur au sujet du succès de Tiger, pas en terme de vente, mais en terme de retours d'impression.
Si même ici, site de passionnés de Mac, les apports de ces 3 technologies semblent passer inaperçus, imagine auprès du grand public.
On en revient à ce qu'on disait plus haut, ce sont 3 outils potentiellement épatants, mais qui demandent une démarche réfléchie pour que l'utilisateur les exploite pleinement, du moins pour Spotlight et Automator. Donc ils risquent de rester au fond du carton et de faire des déçus qui pensaient révolutionner leur utilisation du Mac et puis tous comptes faits, "ben c'est compliqué", "faut réfléchir", "j'ai pas le temps d'y cogiter".
J'en discutais avec une cousine, qui utilise des Mac et qui me disait que ce sont des outils très bons pour les pro, mais elle ne voyait pas ce qu'un privé pouvait en faire, malgré les quelques exemples que je lui donnais. Pour elle ça restait essentiellement des moyens d'optimiser son utilisation du Mac, or un privé ne cherche pas toujours la performance, le gain de temps.
Je pense qu'Apple devra aussi beaucoup communiquer sur les avancées de Safari, Mail, Finder et autres iApp pour vanter les mérites de 10.4 et pas seulement sur ce qu'on pourra faire avec Automator ou Spotlight.

D'un autre côté, je me dis que ça pourrait aussi donner naissance à une grande foire d'échange aux widgets et aux scripts automator, ce qui ferait bouillonner le monde Mac et fournirait des utilisations "clefs en main" pour ces techno. Ce serait faisable ça ? Pour les widgets sans problème, mais pour Automator ? Les scripts étant tellement liés à la config de la machine qu'ils seront peut-être difficilement échangeables.


----------



## shahtooh (9 Avril 2005)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté, je me dis que ça pourrait aussi donner naissance à une grande foire d'échange aux widgets et aux scripts automator, ce qui ferait bouillonner le monde Mac et fournirait des utilisations "clefs en main" pour ces techno. Ce serait faisable ça ? Pour les widgets sans problème, mais pour Automator ? Les scripts étant tellement liés à la config de la machine qu'ils seront peut-être difficilement échangeables.



C'est bien le but d'Apple, et l'on peut facilement - d'Automator à Mail, comme dans iPhoto - envoyer son script à qui l'on veut. La seule contrainte étant d'avoir les applications utilisées par le script en question, mais cela va de soi, non?


----------



## je@nnot (9 Avril 2005)

Exact les script s'échangeront (j'espère quoique je vais pouvoir " programer" sans connaître un seul language)  et voilà comment la pub sur automator sera faite sans un rond à sortir pour Cupertino et ça sera au revendeurs de faire de belles démo pour sensibiliser le public et au site de relayer l'information: La force de vente d'Apple est toute trouvée pour le grand public

Décidemment ils sont malin les Ricains ;-)


----------



## Manu (9 Avril 2005)

je@nnot a dit:
			
		

> Exact les script s'échangeront (j'espère quoique je vais pouvoir " programer" sans connaître un seul language)  et voilà comment la pub sur automator sera faite sans un rond à sortir pour Cupertino et ça sera au revendeurs de faire de belles démo pour sensibiliser le public et au site de relayer l'information: La force de vente d'Apple est toute trouvée pour le grand public
> 
> Décidemment ils sont malin les Ricains ;-)



Sovenez-vous, dans ce thread un peu plus haut je disais que pour pousser l'utilisation d'automator, on pourra ouvrir sur le Forum, une rubrique d'échange de scripts ou exec automator. Je peux néanmoins vous dire que une fois que l'on a touché à automator, on se demande comment on a pu s'en passer si longtemps. Je crois que lorsque tiger sera là beaucoup s'y mettront.


----------



## Ali Baba (10 Avril 2005)

Quant à ceux qui sont habitués à la ligne de commande Unix, ils savent déjà depuis longtemps ce qu'une technologie telle qu'Automator peut apporter !


----------



## bompi (10 Avril 2005)

Oui mais justement, ces amateurs de shell se méfient toujours un peu des outils présentés comme génialement simples et révolutionnaires.
Et ... c'est mon cas. Pour l'instant, je n'ai pas utilisé Automator car je n'en avais pas beaucoup l'occasion et qu'il m'est toujours plus facile de faire des scripts (question d'habitude) en bash ou autre. Ça va être dur de faire changer ces habitudes ! (mea culpa)

Autre aspect du problème : il va falloir se méfier des échanges de scripts Automator car de petits vilains vont pouvoir faire circuler des scripts malins ... Je rappelle que nous sommes presque tous avec des utilisateurs administrateurs sur nos machines. Ce qui est un risque potentiel assez sérieux. Il va falloir apprendre un peu la cisconspection sur MacOS


----------



## Manu (10 Avril 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais justement, ces amateurs de shell se méfient toujours un peu des outils présentés comme génialement simples et révolutionnaires.
> Et ... c'est mon cas. Pour l'instant, je n'ai pas utilisé Automator car je n'en avais pas beaucoup l'occasion et qu'il m'est toujours plus facile de faire des scripts (question d'habitude) en bash ou autre. Ça va être dur de faire changer ces habitudes ! (mea culpa)
> 
> Autre aspect du problème : il va falloir se méfier des échanges de scripts Automator car de petits vilains vont pouvoir faire circuler des scripts malins ... Je rappelle que nous sommes presque tous avec des utilisateurs administrateurs sur nos machines. Ce qui est un risque potentiel assez sérieux. Il va falloir apprendre un peu la cisconspection sur MacOS



Certes les scripts en shell sont interessants, mais automator fait beaucoup plus car il permet d'exécuter des fonctionalités (ou actions au sens automator) d'une appli, ce que l'on peut faire aussi facilement avec des scrips en shell. Pour la partie sécurité, on peut prendre comme règle de restreindre l'exécution des scripts tierces par un utilisateur non admin. 

Il serait même plus interessant de crééer des actions automator puis de les appeler dans un shell bash.


----------



## bompi (10 Avril 2005)

Il me semble que nous faisons encore la confusion habituelle entre des objets différents. _Mea culpa_ puisque j'ai commencé 

Automator devrait rendre bien des services effectivement pour assembler des fonctionnalités présentes au niveau graphique. Donc dans des applications intégrées déjà assez élaborées.
Faire des scripts relève davantage de la programmation et utilise au contraire des fonctionnalités de "bas niveau" (du moins au niiveau en-dessous de la couche graphique) ou de niveau "intermédiaire". Notamment ils servent à faire de l'administration et de l'enchaînement de tâches sans forcément d'intervention humaine. Et c'est là qu'une fois de plus il y a divergence.
En dépit de tous les efforts de MicroSoft pour faire des logiciels d'administration "à la souris", il reste souvent plus pratique de manipuler des données simples avec des outils simples. Donc des fichiers de configuration (texte ou accessible en mode texte) que l'on manipule avec de petites commandes généralistes en les assemblant dans des scripts.
L'interface graphique est inadaptée au CRON par exemple : OK pour le configurer ainsi mais illusoire de vouloir créer un script Automator pour le CRON, en tous cas côté serveur.

Automator permet de créer des programmes plutôt "graphiques", le scripting, des programmes généralement en CLI. Il y a des passerelles entre ces deux mondes, mais ils sont différents. Et si Automator doit réussir ce n'est pas en le vendant pour ce qu'il ne sait pas faire : du scripting Unix !

Petite remarque au passage : il est très amusant de voir que MicroSoft a dû se résoudre à fournir des interfaces en mode CLI 1) pour essayer de convaincre des unixiens 2) parce que c'est tout bonnement plus pratique et facile à utiliser pour certaines opérations.


----------



## Manu (11 Avril 2005)

Il faut savoir une chose  Automator n'est autre qu'une facilité donnée aux utilisateurs de faire de l'AppleScript graphiquement. Leur dispensant l'apprentissage d'un langage.

Le résultat peut être sauvegardé soit comme une appli (avec suffixe .app) ou un script AppleScript.

 Ce résultat on peut soit l'exécuter par double clic ou à partir d'un autre exécutable. En l'occurrence un script shell que l'on peut même pourquoi pas avoir programmé en crontab. 

cependant je l'avoue, pour faire cela il faut etre un utilisateur averti habitué à écrire des scripts shell. Meme si un executable automator utilise une simuation de l'interface graphique pour enchainer ses actions, rien n'interdit de le faire à partir d'un script shell. 

Le coté pratique c'est que l'on arrive à faire des choses plus ellaborée en combinant scripts shell et exécutables automator.

Prenons cet exemple : Un collègue lointain met à ta disposition de tmps en temps  sur un serveur des fichiers d'images. Ces images, suivant une des caractéristiques, tu dois leur appliquer des filtres photoshop bien spécifiques. Supposant que pour chacune de ces opérations tu disposes d'un ensemble de traitements sous forme d'exécutables automator.

Tu peux bien ecrire un script shell qui fait du ftp pour aller chercher ces images, puis suivant les caractéristiques de chaque fichier image appeler le module automator pour appliquer le tratement ad-hoc, puis stocker les fichiers résultats dans un répertoire que ton script shell compressera à la fin et le renverra par FTP à ton collègue au ... Canada. Et ce script tu peux le programmer et le mettre en crontab.


----------



## brome (11 Avril 2005)

Petite question : sera t-il possible de lancer un script Automator à partir d'un widget Dashboard ?

Ceci afin d'utiliser le widget comme un "front end", accessible par appui sur une simple touche, qui permettrait de lancer un script Automator en lui passant des paramètres fournis par l'utilisateur.


----------



## Manu (11 Avril 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Petite question : sera t-il possible de lancer un script Automator à partir d'un widget Dashboard ?
> 
> Ceci afin d'utiliser le widget comme un "front end", accessible par appui sur une simple touche, qui permettrait de lancer un script Automator en lui passant des paramètres fournis par l'utilisateur.



Un executable automator peut être lancé à partir de n'importe quel contexte. Oui on peut le faire à partir d'un widget dashboard.


----------



## mog (11 Avril 2005)

Et on pourrait également l'activer à partir d'une combinaison de touches  ?


----------



## Manu (11 Avril 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Et on pourrait également l'activer à partir d'une combinaison de touches  ?



oui également!!


----------



## chouchou (12 Avril 2005)

Y'a un truc que je ne comprends pas. Sur la vidéo de démo de quicktime sur le site d'Apple, le redimensionnement live d'un film apparaît comme fluide à l'extrême. Si redimensionner une fenêtre de Safari ou même du Finder c'est plus saccadé, alors y'a vraiment un truc qui m'échappe.


----------



## iota (12 Avril 2005)

Salut.

Allez jeter un oeil à cette video d'automator.
La possibilité de sauvegarder les workflows sous forme de plug-in à l'air super pratique.
On comprend mieux comment s'intégre automator à l'OS et au finder.

@+
iota


----------



## Ptit-beignet (12 Avril 2005)

Chouchou a raison ! Pourquoi doit-on avoir des fenetres qui rament alors que la video peut etre fluide ???


----------



## Foguenne (12 Avril 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Allez jeter un oeil à cette video d'automator.
> La possibilité de sauvegarder les workflows sous forme de plug-in à l'air super pratique.
> ...



Ca répond a une de questions que j'ai posé il y a  quelques semaines, on peut facilement "automatisé" l'actionde renommer des fichiers, etc, etc   Vivement le 29.


----------



## Manu (12 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ca répond a une de questions que j'ai posé il y a quelques semaines, on peut facilement "automatisé" l'actionde renommer des fichiers, etc, etc  Vivement le 29.



Comme je l'avais dit. Automator à mon avis va avoir beaucoup de succès!


----------



## nicoplanet (12 Avril 2005)

J'ai une question  de neophite, et très futile en plus : mais j'adorerai avoir une info dessus quand meme...

Est-ce que le superbe effet "d'eau" de Dashboard fonctionnera sur la carte graphique Rad'9200 32Mo des iBook actuels ?

Parce qu'à chaque fois que je mate les demos, ça me fait serieusement baver, et après avoir "rapidement" parcouru ce fil, je n'ai pas vraiment reussi à trouver de réponse à cette question...

Mucho Grassy Ass !


----------



## daffyb (12 Avril 2005)

Ptit-beignet a dit:
			
		

> Chouchou a raison ! Pourquoi doit-on avoir des fenetres qui rament alors que la video peut etre fluide ???


Ben si tu regardes la video de spotlight, lors du redimentionnement de la fenêtre pdf Yossemit, tu constateras que cette fenêtre ne suit pas pas la souris.....


----------



## je@nnot (12 Avril 2005)

nicoplanet a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une question  de neophite, et très futile en plus : mais j'adorerai avoir une info dessus quand meme...
> 
> Est-ce que le superbe effet "d'eau" de Dashboard fonctionnera sur la carte graphique Rad'9200 32Mo des iBook actuels ?
> 
> ...



Heu je fais cet effet avec Keynote en 1024 sur videoprojecteur et la diapo suivante plus les notes sur l'ordi ( petit patch pour la gestion double écran    ) avec un ibook 12" 800 et les fameux 32 Mo de video  :rateau:


----------



## je@nnot (12 Avril 2005)

Vous avez vu la connection pour iChat AV !!!!

56Kbps pour de l'audio en particcipant et trouvable sur PDA Linux ...

Bref avec un Tiger server vous créez votre réseau telephonique sur internet !!!!

Mon prochain telephone sera un motorola avec iChat et une connexion gprs ... merde j'ai revendu mon tréo 270 !!!!


Non sérieusement Apple prépare un grand coup et skype n'a peut etre pas autant d'avance que ça.


----------



## Adrienhb (12 Avril 2005)

Franchement vous y croyez Tiger sur un G3 avec 256 de ram???????????    :affraid:   

A.


----------



## purestyle (12 Avril 2005)

Bon bah j'ai lu pour la maj et les nouveautés, j'ai pas l'impression que ce soit vital pour faire tourner Pro Tools ou Digital Performer, à moins que ces derniers nous fasse une fourberie classique du style nouvelle maj uniquement sous Tiger.


----------



## naas (12 Avril 2005)

nicoplanet a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une question  de neophite, _(....)_ et après avoir "rapidement" parcouru ce fil, je n'ai pas vraiment reussi à trouver de réponse à cette question...)


tu as tout le temps de chercher plus en profondeur  , manu est là pour nous aider à comprendre par pour répeter les réponses à chaque intervenant


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Avril 2005)

voila ,j'aurai voulu savoir a quoi sert Core Image ,exactement?
merci.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Avril 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> voila ,j'aurai voulu savoir a quoi sert Core Image ,exactement?
> merci.



27 pages à lire quand même...


----------



## naas (12 Avril 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> voila ,j'aurai voulu savoir a quoi sert Core Image ,exactement?
> merci.


un peu de lecture par ici 
ou bien encore à l'intérieur du fil ou tu postes


----------



## fabillot (12 Avril 2005)

Une petite question, sachant que je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse ailleurs: est-ce que iSync sera compatible avec Entourage, et non plus seulement avec iCal et le Carnet d'Adresse d'Apple ?


----------



## naas (12 Avril 2005)

fabillot a dit:
			
		

> Une petite question, sachant que je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse ailleurs: est-ce que iSync sera compatible avec Entourage, et non plus seulement avec iCal et le Carnet d'Adresse d'Apple ?


c'est à eux qu'il faut poser la question  
remarque tu peux lire ceci aussi


----------



## I-bouk (12 Avril 2005)

Pensez vous qu'il y aura un nouveau dock ? ou la possibilité de mettre plusieurs dock ? car ça me manque et me dérange de passer par des logiciel ( dragthing etc.. ) pour satisfaire mes besoin ?

Bon je sais pas si la question a déjà été poser mais bon 26 pages c'est long ? m'enfin avec plus de 100 nouveauté ! il y a trop moyen pour ce faire plaisir le 29


----------



## naas (12 Avril 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Bon je sais pas si la question a déjà été poser mais bon 26 pages c'est long ? m'enfin avec plus de 100 nouveauté ! il y a trop moyen pour ce faire plaisir le 29


et bien si pour toi c'est long de lire 29 pages imagine la somme d'éffort nécessaires à manu pour répondre à toutes les question qui ont été posées   

un minimum de respect est de LIRE les 29 pages   :hein:


----------



## Forenheit (12 Avril 2005)

Euh.. y a pas un "Spotlight Macgé" pour m'aider à trouver les informations dans ce thread de 27 pages


----------



## WebOliver (12 Avril 2005)

Forenheit a dit:
			
		

> Euh.. y a pas un "Spotlight Macgé" pour m'aider à trouver les informations dans ce thread de 27 pages



Bande de feignasses...  Et la fonction de recherche dans un fil donné, elle est pour ma s½ur?...


----------



## Le Gognol (12 Avril 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Bon je sais pas si la question a déjà été poser mais bon 26 pages c'est long ? m'enfin avec plus de 100 nouveauté ! il y a trop moyen pour ce faire plaisir le 29


 
Parcourir le sujet n'est pas si long que ça, et il est encore plus rapide de consulter le site www.apple.com/macosx (ou www.apple.com/fr/macosx , en français mais moins complet pour le moment)

'+


----------



## mog (12 Avril 2005)

Pratique lorsque l'admin nous a "spécifié que vous pouviez effectuer une recherche toutes les 30 minutes". 

Bon, ca va me permettre d'aller me soulager...


----------



## tyler_d (12 Avril 2005)

dans l'euphorie générale, je ne voudrais pas casser l'ambiance mais il me semble que plusieurs avis diverge sur la question (je suis ce topic, donc j'ai lu les 27 pages !)

est ce que l'indexation n'est pas trop gourmande en mémoire ? est ce qu'on peut la programmer (par exemple, tous les jours à 15H) ? est ce qu'elle ne ralenti pas le mac de façon générale ?

autre point : est ce que c'est aussi rapide que le moteur de recherche sur itunes (puisque si j'ai bien compris l'affichage de résultats ce fait de la meme façon, c'est à dire lettre par lettre) ?

j'imagine aussi que manu, tu as une config "puissante"...Quid des G3 et des G4 ?


----------



## bompi (12 Avril 2005)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> dans l'euphorie générale, je ne voudrais pas casser l'ambiance mais il me semble que plusieurs avis diverge sur la question (je suis ce topic, donc j'ai lu les 27 pages !)
> 
> est ce que l'indexation n'est pas trop gourmande en mémoire ? est ce qu'on peut la programmer (par exemple, tous les jours à 15H) ? est ce qu'elle ne ralenti pas le mac de façon générale ?
> 
> ...



Lorsque j'ai installé l'avant-dernière build (la dernière je ne l'ai pas encore eu) sur mon iBook 12" 800MHz 640MB RAM DD 60GB/5400 RPM, Tiger a, au démarrage, commencé l'indexation générale du disque (j'avais préalablement débranché mon DD externe de 250 GB ...), à savoir la partition Tiger (normal) et celle contenant Panther (ah, oui tiens). Là-dedans il faut compter environ une dizaine de GB de trucs : photos, textes, PDFs, machin et autres choses.

Eh bin en fait ... je ne me suis dit qu'au bout de 10 minutes (surf, mail etc) : tiens, il chauffe ... il doit bosser. Conclusion : il indexait tout en douceur sans que je ne m'en rende vraiment compte (un poil plus long mais bon, tranquille). Après l'indexation, je trouve que l'on ne se rend compte de rien de spécial quand on travaille.

La recherche proprement dite est OK. Bien sûr, il ne faut pas s'attendre à ce que l'on voit sur la vidéo [c'est un peu comme dans les vieux péplums, la bande passe peut-être en accéléré  ] 

Sinon que Mail, c'est vraiment plus pareil : le logiciel a bouffé plus de dopant que Ben Johnson, Linford Christie et Frankie Fredericks réunis et Spotlight le rend très très cool 
Un regret toutefois : je pense qu'il ne sera pas possible d'étendre simplement Spotlight à d'autres mailers ...


----------



## Manu (12 Avril 2005)

Comprenez bien! l'indexation la plus longue se fait à l'installation de l'OS. Ce qui est normal. Après c'est très rapide car il se fait sur chaque fichier que l'on modifie et sauvegarde. A moins de modifier 1000 fichiers toutes les minutes, spotlight ne ralenti pas du tout la machine. Ce quelle que soit la config que l'on a.


----------



## B2OG (13 Avril 2005)

Bonsoir,

je cherche à savoir si Aperçu permet de définir un mot de passe  pour un document PDF, de manière à empecher le copier-coller, les modifs, l'impression...
J'ai vu que l'on pouvait mettre des commentaires alors pourquoi pas des mots de passe.
En bref, est-il possible de ne pas acheter Acrobat pour ça?


Merci d'avance


----------



## Manu (13 Avril 2005)

B2OG a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> je cherche à savoir si Aperçu permet de définir un mot de passe  pour un document PDF, de manière à empecher le copier-coller, les modifs, l'impression...
> J'ai vu que l'on pouvait mettre des commentaires alors pourquoi pas des mots de passe.
> ...



Difficile de répondre à ce genre de question. Je te propose d'acheter Tiger, utiliser apperçu dans tous ses recoins, pour voir si finalement il comble ou non tous tes besoins. Ne le juge pas à priori sur un seul besoin.


----------



## mercutio (13 Avril 2005)

J'ai des questions:

Ilife est compris ?
Si non, Tiger est-il compatible avec ilife d'octobre 2003 fourni avec ma machine ? 
Il y a toujours classic ? 
un G4 800 et 640 de ram ce sera KIF KIF, plus rapide, plus lent que panther (en utilisation courante) ?

Merci


----------



## B2OG (13 Avril 2005)

J'ai déjà pré-commandé Tiger hier, mais je pensais également acheter Acrobat cette semaine. Je veux juste m'assurer de ne pas avoir les mêmes fonctionnalités dans 2 produits différents. J'utiliserai de toute manière Aperçu.
Alors toujours pas de réponse?

Merci


----------



## Ptit-beignet (13 Avril 2005)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> J'ai des questions:
> 
> un G4 800 et 640 de ram ce sera KIF KIF, plus rapide, plus lent que panther (en utilisation courante) ?


Même question. Parce que Panther avait apporté un bonne dose de rapidité.

Sinon c'est sur que iLife n'est pas compris. Par contre tu as un pack je crois.
A+
Vincent


----------



## mercutio (13 Avril 2005)

Est ce que mon ilife sera toujours suppporté par Tiger ? Après tout, il n'a que 1 an et demi !


----------



## kabeha (13 Avril 2005)

Une petite question purement financière :

Pour mes deux ordi (même adresse) puis-je utiliser le même CD ? ou faut-il prendre le pack familial ? Car ça c'est un truc qui m'a toujours épaté.Je pourrais faire autant d'install. que je veux sur 1 machine et pas 2 sur 2 machines ?

De plus est-ce le même prog. si on veut installer sur un G5 ou sur G3 ? et sinon est-ce que dans le pack familial les 2 versions sont prévues ?


----------



## Tangi (13 Avril 2005)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que mon ilife sera toujours suppporté par Tiger ? Après tout, il n'a que 1 an et demi !


Bien sûr que oui, enfin je m'avance un peu, mais il n'y a aucune raison que tu ne puisses pas utiliser iLife '04 avec Tiger, il ne manquerait plus que ça. iLife n'est pas livré avec Tiger, que je sache, c'est quelque chose de bien différent, (Tiger : système d'exploitation, iLife : suite logiciels), si on passe à Tiger, on n'a quand même pas l'obligation aussi de passer à iLife '05, ou alors je ne comprend pas :mouais:...

Aucun souci, en somme, à confirmer bien entendu par *Manu*...



			
				bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> Une petite question purement financière :
> 
> Pour mes deux ordi (même adresse) puis-je utiliser le même CD ? ou faut-il prendre le pack familial ? Car ça c'est un truc qui m'a toujours épaté.Je pourrais faire autant d'install. que je veux sur 1 machine et pas 2 sur 2 machines ?
> 
> De plus est-ce le même prog. si on veut installer sur un G5 ou sur G3 ? et sinon est-ce que dans le pack familial les 2 versions sont prévues ?


Ca n'a pas grand chose à voir avec le sujet abordé... Pour répondre à ta question, il est tout à fait possible d'utiliser ton CD ou DVD d'installation sur une autre machine, *possible mais parfaitement illégal*. Un CD ou un DVD = une machine, c'est la loi... Maintenant tu fais ce que tu veux en toute connaisance de cause...

...


----------



## ivremort (13 Avril 2005)

Désolé si la question a déjà été posée, je ne peux pas tout lire...

Pourrai-je faire tourner Tiger sur mon IBook "coquillage" ci-dessous sachant qu'il n'a ni lecteur de DVD, ni Firewire?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## mercutio (13 Avril 2005)

Ce n'est pas encore ilife 2004 que j'ai. c'est les vrsions de Iphoto et imovie livrée avec le ibook G4 d'octobre 2003. Donc avant que le "package Ilife" soit en vente...pas de garage Band


----------



## chouchou (13 Avril 2005)

Bon et sinon quelqu'un a-t-il une explication rationnelle concernant la question que j'évoquais plus haut, à savoir le redimensionnement d'une vidéo en live plus fluide que celui d'une page web toute bête ?

Manu ?


----------



## Luc G (13 Avril 2005)

ivremort a dit:
			
		

> Désolé si la question a déjà été posée, je ne peux pas tout lire...
> 
> Pourrai-je faire tourner Tiger sur mon IBook "coquillage" ci-dessous sachant qu'il n'a ni lecteur de DVD, ni Firewire?
> 
> Merci d'avance!



D'après le site d'apple, il faut firewire d'origine (pour le dvd pas indispensable). Reste à vérifier si ça interdit réellement l'usage ou si ça le limite.

Mon coquillage à moi a le firewire, il  va se tigrer bientôt


----------



## ivremort (13 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> D'après le site d'apple, il faut firewire d'origine (pour le dvd pas indispensable). Reste à vérifier si ça interdit réellement l'usage ou si ça le limite.
> 
> Mon coquillage à moi a le firewire, il  va se tigrer bientôt



Bon, à voir... Ravi que t'aies aussi un coquillage, le mien est le plus beau Mac que j'aie jamais eu, pour rien au monde je changerais de portable!


----------



## Tangi (13 Avril 2005)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas encore ilife 2004 que j'ai. c'est les vrsions de Iphoto et imovie livrée avec le ibook G4 d'octobre 2003. Donc avant que le "package Ilife" soit en vente...pas de garage Band


Pas de problèmes ... (à confirmer par le grand manitou ... )...



			
				ivremort a dit:
			
		

> Désolé si la question a déjà été posée, je ne peux pas tout lire...
> 
> Pourrai-je faire tourner Tiger sur mon IBook "coquillage" ci-dessous sachant qu'il n'a ni lecteur de DVD, ni Firewire?
> 
> Merci d'avance!


Je vois pas trop pourquoi on aurait besoin d'avoir des prises Firewire pour pouvoir installer un nouveau système d'exploitation, je vois pas le rapport :mouais:... Et puis a priori, on n'a absolument pas besoins non plus de lecteur DVD. Tiger, je l'imagine, sera aussi disponible en ligne sur le site d'Apple, donc pas besoin d'insérer un DVD ni même un CD...

Je peux me tromper, donc soyez indulgents, mais faudra qu'on m'explique alors ...


----------



## Manu (13 Avril 2005)

chouchou a dit:
			
		

> Bon et sinon quelqu'un a-t-il une explication rationnelle concernant la question que j'évoquais plus haut, à savoir le redimensionnement d'une vidéo en live plus fluide que celui d'une page web toute bête ?
> 
> Manu ?



Sous Tiger avec mon pb 12  pas du tout de problème de redimensionnement. De plus Safari 2.0 est vachement plus veloce.


----------



## ederntal (13 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problèmes ... (à confirmer par le grand manitou ... )...
> 
> 
> Je vois pas trop pourquoi on aurait besoin d'avoir des prises Firewire pour pouvoir installer un nouveau système d'exploitation, je vois pas le rapport :mouais:... Et puis a priori, on n'a absolument pas besoins non plus de lecteur DVD. Tiger, je l'imagine, sera aussi disponible en ligne sur le site d'Apple, donc pas besoin d'insérer un DVD ni même un CD...
> ...



il n'y a pas de version téléchargeable du systeme... il sera a prioris livré que sur dvd... et pour 10$ on pourra faire l'echange avec une version CD.

Par contre rien ne vous empeche d'acheter la version DVD... et de telecharger la version CD sur un p2p si elle traine. C'est legal vu que tu aura acheté la license!


----------



## ivremort (13 Avril 2005)

et pour la prise Firewire?


----------



## naas (13 Avril 2005)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> Une petite question purement financière :


si c'est financier c'est sur l'autre fil
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=96104


----------



## naas (13 Avril 2005)

ivremort a dit:
			
		

> Désolé si la question a déjà été posée, je ne peux pas tout lire...


grrrr  je vais commencer à mordre

1 li les pages
2 utilise la recherche
3 pose la question

NON MAIS


----------



## MarcMame (13 Avril 2005)

ivremort a dit:
			
		

> Pourrai-je faire tourner Tiger sur mon IBook "coquillage" ci-dessous sachant qu'il n'a ni lecteur de DVD, ni Firewire?


Non, cette machine n'est plus supportée. De toute façon, il serait un peu idiot d'investir 130Euros pour une machine qui ne vaut même plus cette somme.


----------



## MarcMame (13 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas trop pourquoi on aurait besoin d'avoir des prises Firewire pour pouvoir installer un nouveau système d'exploitation, je vois pas le rapport


C'est juste un moyen simple d'identifier les machines supportées par Tiger ou non.





> Et puis a priori, on n'a absolument pas besoins non plus de lecteur DVD. Tiger, je l'imagine, sera aussi disponible en ligne sur le site d'Apple, donc pas besoin d'insérer un DVD ni même un CD...


Tu fréquentes un peu trop les sites de P2P... Aucun système Apple (autre que les mises à jour) n'a jamais été distribué en ligne.


----------



## Phildor (13 Avril 2005)

Bjr,

une 'tite question que je me pose : tiger autorise-t-il toujours de basculer en classic pour les applis qui tournent encore sous système 9 ?
Je suis en OSX 10.3.8 et j'en suis très content. Mais si je dois me rééquiper en applis pour passer en Tiger ce serait vraiment chiant.

merci de vos réponses.

philippe :mouais:


----------



## ivremort (13 Avril 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Non, cette machine n'est plus supportée. De toute façon, il serait un peu idiot d'investir 130Euros pour une machine qui ne vaut même plus cette somme.



merci Marcmame. Les Ibook coquillages valent quand même un peu plus, au moins 140 euros...


----------



## Tangi (13 Avril 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste un moyen simple d'identifier les machines supportées par Tiger ou non.
> 
> 
> 
> Tu fréquentes un peu trop les sites de P2P... Aucun système Apple (autre que les mises à jour) n'a jamais été distribué en ligne.


Comme d'habitude tu vas un peu vite en besogne, les racourcis sont vite fait avec toi... Mais je vois pas trop le rapport :mouais:...

J'avoue, j'ai dit une énorme connerie :rose:... Les mises à jour de Mac OS X sont disponibles en ligne, je pensais juste qu'on pouvait dès lors se procurer Tiger par téléchargement sur le site d'Apple (légalement, pas à l'aide de logiciels Peer-to-peer)... C'est vraiment débile en y repensant, mea culpa :rateau:...

En revanche il sera effectivement possible de se procurer un CD pour ceux qui n'ont pas de lecteur DVD comme le soulignait *ederntal*, je cite : 



> Macinside, qu'on ne présente pas, nous signale une page du site français d'Apple où chacun pourra trouver l'information qu'il cherche sur Tiger. On y apprend notamment que ceux qui n'ont pas de lecteur de DVD peuvent néanmoins installer Mac OS X 10.4. Contre un chèque de 17,99 ¤ et le DVD d'origine, ils recevront un CD d'installation.


Je m'excuse pour les grosses bêtises que j'ai pu écrire :rose:...


----------



## cblinkMG (13 Avril 2005)

Bonsoir à tous !

Cette question s'adresse à ceux et celles qui ont pu tester Tiger...

Y-a-t-il des "limitations" au niveau de... comment appeller ça... la "beauté" de l'OS sur les iBooks G4 ??

C'est-à-dire, est-ce que par exemple Spotlight sera lent, les Widgets de Dashboard saccaderont à l'affichage, etc. ? Est-ce que la "cosmétique" de l'OS sera "au top de sa "forme" sur la gamme actuelle des iBooks, avec disons 768 Mo de RAM ??

Vu que d'après ce que j'ai pu lire, iChat AV demande une "grosse" config pour "s'exprimer pleinement"...

Merci pour vos réponses !

@+


----------



## shahtooh (13 Avril 2005)

Certains effets seront inexistants sur les iBooks, mais pour le reste, rien de fondamentalement rédhibitoire. Quant à Dashboard, cela dépendra principalement du nombre de widgets ouverts, et de ce qu'ils impliquent, mais cela devrait être normalement assez "souple".


----------



## nicoplanet (14 Avril 2005)

shahtooh a dit:
			
		

> Certains effets seront inexistants sur les iBooks



Comment ça ? :mouais: 
Il m'a semblé justement lire un avis contraire sur cette question...

(PS: je parle pas des pleines capacités de CoreImage en traitement video ou photo, mais bien de l'interface utilisateur de Tiger)


----------



## shahtooh (14 Avril 2005)

nicoplanet a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça ? :mouais:
> Il m'a semblé justement lire un avis contraire sur cette question...
> 
> (PS: je parle pas des pleines capacités de CoreImage en traitement video ou photo, mais bien de l'interface utilisateur de Tiger)



L'effet goute d'eau, normalement, par exemple.


----------



## iota (14 Avril 2005)

Salut.



			
				shahtooh a dit:
			
		

> Certains effets seront inexistants sur les iBooks


Si tu parles de CoreImage, je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord.

Voila ce que dit Apple à ce sujet.


			
				Apple-CoreImage a dit:
			
		

> En présence d'un GPU programmable, Core Image utilise la carte graphique pour les opérations de traitement d'image et libère le processeur central pour d'autres tâches.


Ce que je comprend, c'est juste que si un mac dispose d'une carte graphique supportée par CoreImage, elle sera utilisée pour le calcul des effets CoreImage. Dans le cas contraire, c'est le processeur central qui s'en charge.

@+
iota


----------



## air (14 Avril 2005)

bonjour a tous,

bah moi aussi j'ai de petites interrogations suite à la lecture du thread et surtout après la lecture des sites francais et americain d'apple concernant tiger...

1 je croyais qu'une licence (logiciel et systeme en france) s'appliquait a un ordi desktop et un portable. Qu'on pouvait installé le meme logiciel si le proprio a ce type de configue ??...(je sais c'est pas franchement sur tiger mais ca va avec la question suivante)

2 Pour les dev qui ont un .MAC (n'en ont ils pas tous un ???) les avancées de synchronisation sont elles a la hauteur de c'qu'apple annonce. par exemple faut il que tous les macs aient tiger comme OS oubie, cela fonctionne t il avec Panther par exemple ??? Et est ce que le fait que la localistation sur OS X soit plus simple, n'implique t il pas que .mac soit traduit ???

3 j'ai beau parcourir le fil, mais personne ne semble avoir répondu au fait que classic sera intégré??
Moi comme beaucoup de personne bossant dans le graphisme, nous avons effectué un double switch il y a de cela 2, 3 ans : OS X + indesign (les plus courageux y a trois ans et les moins a la sorti adobe CS)...
Maintenant j'bosse sur indesign a 95% de mon temps; mais cetains imprimeurs/clients veulent du Xpress donc j'exporte mais page en EPS et les integre dans Xpress 4 (qui fonctionne uniquement en classic), je sais Xpress a été porté sur OS X, mais le prix de la license ne justifie pas l'achat d'une nouvelle license pour 5% de mon utilisation.

4 Les amélioration/changement a FONTBOOK (livre des police) interviennent t elles pas sur le bon fonctionnement d'applications tierces de gestion de typos (suitcase/font agent pro)???

Merci d'avance


----------



## MarcMame (14 Avril 2005)

air a dit:
			
		

> je croyais qu'une licence (logiciel et systeme en france) s'appliquait a un ordi desktop et un portable. Qu'on pouvait installé le meme logiciel si le proprio a ce type de configue ??...


Non.
Les termes d'une licence sont propres à chaque logiciel. Il n'y a pas qu'un seul type de licence, chaque éditeur est libre (dans le cadre de la loi du pays) de faire ce qu'il veut. 
En l'occurence, pour les OS d'Apple, l'installation n'est autorisé qu'une seule et unique machine. 
Pour pouvoir effectuer l'installation sur un desktop et un portable (par exemple), il faut acheter l'édition familiale autorisant l'installation jusqu'à 5 machines *d'un même foyer.*


----------



## MarcMame (14 Avril 2005)

air a dit:
			
		

> j'ai beau parcourir le fil, mais personne ne semble avoir répondu au fait que classic sera intégré??


Sans doute personne ici ne s'est vraiment penché sur la question.
Mais as tu parcouru le site d'Apple à la recherche de cette réponse ?


----------



## Nico64 (14 Avril 2005)

Au niveau de l'install, J'imagine que Tiger remplace Panther sans rien que l'on ai besoin de faire , c'est à dire que une fois installé Tiger , il vire Panther, on a pas Panther et Tiger qui occupe le disque.

Et au niveau des fichiers déjà existants, bien sûr il les conserve, pas besoin de faire des sauvegardes.


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Avril 2005)

Nico64 a dit:
			
		

> Au niveau de l'install, J'imagine que Tiger remplace Panther sans rien que l'on ai besoin de faire , c'est à dire que une fois installé Tiger , il vire Panther, on a pas Panther et Tiger qui occupe le disque.
> 
> Et au niveau des fichiers déjà existants, bien sûr il les conserve, pas besoin de faire des sauvegardes.


 
A ce sujet est-ce que l'upgrade est vraiment "propre" dans le sens ou il ne reste pas de fichiers de Panther inutilisés. Pardon mais je viens du monde windaube et pour des raisons de performance il y est fortement conseillé de faire une nouvelle install plutot qu'un upgrade à chaque nouvelle version de l'OS ...


----------



## Manu (14 Avril 2005)

Quelques réponses à des nouvelles questions posées ça et là.

1 - Pour savoir si Cmassic sera livré avec Tiger, il faut attendre la version commerciale. Apple ne livre pas classic dans le pré-versions.

2 - Pour savoir si votre machine supportera les effets graphiques introduites par les nouvelles technologies incluses dans Tiger, il faut savoir que le processeur est certes important (un G4 avec Velocity Engine est bien mieux), mais ce sont surtout la carte graphique, sa DDR SDRAM et la RAM qui sont primordiales car ce sont les principales ressources utilisées par Quartz et les technos Core image et core vidéo.

Enfin Tiger est un OS très important. Par seulement pour Apple mais aussi pour nous. En effet depuis le lancement du mac et son interface graphique, les versions successives de mac OS avaient pour but d'améliorer et simplifier le comportement de l'OS. Globalement, les réaction face à la machine n'avaient pas changées. un drag and drop par exemple n'est en fait qu'une amélioration du copier coller ou du double clic. D'autre part l'utilisation des applications n'avait pas changé dans ce sens qu'on utilisait une appli pour produire quelque chose puis une autre pour continuer, etc. s'il fallait répeter cette opération une semaine plutard, on le refaisait sans se poser de questions.

Avec Tiger, ce genre de comportement va changer. Le mac devient plus un ordi à qui on pose des questions pour retrouver ses billes, dés qu'on se rend compte qu'une tâche devient quelque peu complexe, on se rue sur automator pour créer son 'workflow' a qui on donne un nom plus parlant du style, traitement nouvelle pellicule, Menage de mon iPod, dernières nouvelles des sites Mac, etc...
En outre au lieu de pourrir sa machine avec des dossiers , on les regroupe de façon plus en rapport avec ce que l'on veut faire., etc...

Coté développeur croyez-moi il y a à boire et à manger. Jamais depuis l'arrivée du Mac, les développeurs n'ont eu entre leurs mains des apis aussi riches et aussi puissantes.

On passe à proprement parler du bricolage à l'industrialisation. Tous les domaines ont été touchés. Toutes les applis seront à revoir forcément. C'est pourquoi je crois que le successeur de Tiger est encore loin. Les technos utilisées dans Tiger sont ou modernisées (Quicktime supportant nativement la haute definition qui émerge à peine cf TNT en France), ou assez en avance. En tout cas Tiger offre beaucoup de choses inexistantes sur d'autres OS. 
Comme le disent très bien les dirigeants d'Apple, on ne peut plus comparer Mac OS et Windows. Ce qui rejoint ce que j'avais dit dans ce thread. Encore plus avec Tiger, la comparaison entre les deux OS est une abhération.
Je reviendrai sur automator prochainement car pour moi c'est  LA révélation de cet OS qui va avoir beaucoup d'impact.


----------



## iota (14 Avril 2005)

Pour classique, j'ai peut-être un élément de réponse... 

Cette image :





On voit bien que dans les préférences systèmes de Tiger, l'icone de Classic ets présente (2ème icone de la dernière ligne).

@+
iota


----------



## air (14 Avril 2005)

bien vue iota !!! et merci aux autres


----------



## ebensatis (14 Avril 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Je reviendrai sur automator prochainement car pour moi c'est  LA révélation de cet OS qui va avoir beaucoup d'impact.



Oh oui !, revient s'y sans hésité, j'avoue être EXTREMENT intéressé par automator et friand de toutes les infos qui s'y rapportent


----------



## B2OG (14 Avril 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> Je reviendrai sur automator prochainement car pour moi c'est  LA révélation de cet OS qui va avoir beaucoup d'impact.



Tout à fait d'accord. C'est quelque chose qui va ouvrir pas mal de débouchés. C'est ce qui m'intéresse le plus dans Tiger (avec Spotlight). N'hésite pas à nous informer dessus.

Apple devrait même penser à sortir des disques additionnels d'actions, comme c'est le cas pour les instrus de Garageband.


----------



## nicoplanet (14 Avril 2005)

shahtooh a dit:
			
		

> L'effet goute d'eau, normalement, par exemple.


D'où tiens tu cette information ?
Ayant posé la question dans ce fil, on m'a répondu positivement pour cet effet, et personne n'est venu démentir   


			
				je@nnot a dit:
			
		

> Heu je fais cet effet avec Keynote en 1024 sur videoprojecteur et la diapo suivante plus les notes sur l'ordi ( petit patch pour la gestion double écran    ) avec un ibook 12" 800 et les fameux 32 Mo de video  :rateau:


De plus, cet effet, agréable à l'oeil n'est pas d'une exeptionnelle complexité pour une carte Radeon 9200 qui reste une carte performante, avec de la mémoire dédié !

Bref, je serais extrement surpris que ce genre d'effet ne soit pas géré à l'heure ou Linux commence à intergrer des effets 3D de cette trempe, et qui tournent sur des carte moins "bonne"...

Bref, je pense qu'il ne faut surtout pas confondre CoreImage et l'IU du Mac !


----------



## stephane6646 (14 Avril 2005)

Je suis content de l'arrivée de tiger et j'ai conscience des avancées..mais je suis juste inquiet en ce qui concerne les ibook avec une carte graphique ati radeon 9200. Je pense que je ne pourrai pas profiter pleinement des avancées de Tiger et je n'ai pas les sous pour investir dans une carte graphique. Concernant l'effet de la goutte d'eau, je l'utilise avec keynote 2 sans problème ainsi que la rotation en cube....
J'aurais peut etre dû attendre avant d'acheter mon i book...


----------



## shahtooh (14 Avril 2005)

nicoplanet a dit:
			
		

> D'où tiens tu cette information ?
> Ayant posé la question dans ce fil, on m'a répondu positivement pour cet effet, et personne n'est venu démentir
> 
> De plus, cet effet, agréable à l'oeil n'est pas d'une exeptionnelle complexité pour une carte Radeon 9200 qui reste une carte performante, avec de la mémoire dédié !
> ...



Je parlais de l'effet goute d'eau...

J'avoue être perturbé par les dernières infos publiées sur le site d'Apple concernant le que le processeur sert de relais à une CG non-programmable...

Car, par exemple, sur ma machine dont la CG ne peut théoriquement supporter l'ensemble des apports de CoreImage (GForce 4MX), je n'ai pas d'effet goute d'eau avec Dashboard, par exemple.

Quant à Keynote 2, ce n'est pas d'à propos: chez moi il tourne sur Panther (quid de CoreImage) et génère pourtant l'effet goute d'eau! Donc, rien à voir...

Je reste assez dubitatif...


----------



## Delusive (14 Avril 2005)

shahtooh a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais de l'effet goute d'eau...
> 
> J'avoue être perturbé par les dernières infos publiées sur le site d'Apple concernant le que le processeur sert de relais à une CG non-programmable...
> 
> ...


Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu ne pourrais pas avoir d'effet goutte d'eau avec Dashboard. CoreImage s'adapte à chaque configuration pour fournir l'effet demandé. Tu as une des cartes listées ? -> Effet géré via la CG. Sinon ? -> Proco. 

My 2 cents .


----------



## shahtooh (14 Avril 2005)

Delusive a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu ne pourrais pas avoir d'effet goutte d'eau avec Dashboard. CoreImage s'adapte à chaque configuration pour fournir l'effet demandé. Tu as une des cartes listées ? -> Effet géré via la CG. Sinon ? -> Proco.
> 
> My 2 cents .



Pourquoi pas, en effet... Ce serait d'ailleurs assez cohérent. Mais alors pourquoi n'ai-je pas cet effet-là? :'( On verra...


----------



## je@nnot (14 Avril 2005)

L'ibook est une merveilleuse machine et tu pourra largement tirer profit de Tiger comme te l'explique Manu.

Spotlight, automator, Dashboard: Tout une nouvelle façon de travaillé et d'utiliser son Mac de quoi te faire patientLe jour ou mon ibook ira chez ma mere pour un iMac je crois que je le regretterai et ne crois pas que c'est facil de se débarassé d'un portable comme celui-là.


----------



## Imaginus (14 Avril 2005)

Voici ma question sinistrement technique certes mais qui m'interesse au plus haut point. Tiger à n'en point douter gerera le Bi-CPU (bi G5)certes mais de quelle maniere ? 

Pourra t-on librement alloué une ressource (un thread)à un CPU donnée (un peu à la maniere du client seti commander avec la gestion des nodes et des cpus) ou est ce que cela fonctionne basiquement sur le principe CPU à 100% et ensuite on charge le deuxieme ? En gros y a t-il un vrai support bi cpu comme sur OS/X Server ?

La question n'est pas anodine j'hesite entre une config mono et bi processeur...


----------



## Vladrow (14 Avril 2005)

Bonsoir, 

Voici ce qu'on peut lire ce soir sur l'aide d'Apple store



> *Puis-je évoluer vers Tiger depuis un système d'exploitation ancien tel que OS 9, OS 8 ou OS X.1 ?*
> Vous pouvez installer Tiger sur tout ordinateur équipé de la configuration requise minimale. Techniquement parlant, vous ne pouvez évoluer vers Tiger que si vous disposez de la version 10.3 Panther. Pour commander, rendez-vous sur l'Apple Store en ligne ou appelez-nous. Pour de plus amples informations techniques,  cliquez ici



*Techniquement parlant, vous ne pouvez évoluer vers Tiger que si vous disposez de la version 10.3*

Qu'est ce que ça veut dire   

On ne peut passer sous tiger que si l'on a panther installé ?  Je ne vais pas acheter panther pour installer tiger :hein:

J'ai un iMac DV sous Os9 et un eMac sous Jaguar. J'ai acheté Tiger (pack 5) en pré commande mais je ne pourrais pas l'installer ??? 

Ca serait bien la première fois que l'installation d'un système dépende du précédent système installé. C'est absurde ! 
Ou c'est une histoire de récupération des anciennes librairies et données ???

Le lien pour de plus amples informations est mort (ou pas encore né).


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Avril 2005)

a propos d'automator :

je sé je suis pas tres fut fut .. mais histoire de me faire conprendre une bonne fois pour toute , imaginons un cas pratique ... g 1000 photo avec des nom X et Y en passant pas CDFHR et 45FJEOD , vous voyez ce que je veux dire .. lol .. sera t-il possible grace à automator de les renommer tout de maniere la premiere s'appelle 1 , la deuxieme 2, etc ...c'est ca le principe ?
désolé encore si c bete .. mais je comprend vite si on m'explique longtemps ...


----------



## bluheim (14 Avril 2005)

Je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été demandé mais je me lance : quid de la localisation française de Tiger ? Le dictionnaire intégré est-il français ? Le widget de la météo peut-il recevoir les prévisions des villes françaises alors qu'elles sont payantes chez Météo France ? Et la bourse ? Et les vols ? Et d'ailleurs, les widget sont ils (elles ?) traduits en français ? Et Grapher ?

Merci !


----------



## bluheim (14 Avril 2005)

Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Voici ce qu'on peut lire ce soir sur l'aide d'Apple store
> 
> ...




Je suppose qu'ils veulent dire soit :

- Que tu ne peux récupérer tes mails, dossiers de départ, etc...que si tu installes Tiger par dessus Panther.
- Que la version de mise à jour de Tiger ne fonctionne qu'à partir de Panther.


Dans tous les cas, la version vendue dans le commerce (et donc la tienne) est une version indépendante, encore heureux ! Tu peux donc l'installer sur n'importe quelle bécane, quel que soit le système d'exploitation installé sur le dur...


----------



## nicoplanet (14 Avril 2005)

shahtooh a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas, en effet... Ce serait d'ailleurs assez cohérent. Mais alors pourquoi n'ai-je pas cet effet-là? :'( On verra...



Je viens de voir un ami qui possède une beta de Tiger sur son iBook (dernère génération) et effectivement, pas d'effet goutte d'eau, j'ai pu l'observer moi même !!   

Est-ce la faute à la 9200, ou est-ce que cet effet n'est tout simplement pas implémenté dans les versions beta (8A425 pour celle que j'ai pu voir tourner)
Ceux qui sont en possession de beta ici et d'autre chose qu'un iBook nous confirmeront (ou infirmeront) probablement...


----------



## shahtooh (14 Avril 2005)

Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Voici ce qu'on peut lire ce soir sur l'aide d'Apple store
> 
> ...



Évoluer -> MàJ


----------



## shahtooh (14 Avril 2005)

nicoplanet a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de voir un ami qui possède une beta de Tiger sur son iBook (dernère génération) et effectivement, pas d'effet goutte d'eau, j'ai pu l'observer moi même !!
> 
> Est-ce la faute à la 9200, ou est-ce que cet effet n'est tout simplement pas implémenté dans les versions beta (8A425 pour celle que j'ai pu voir tourner)
> Ceux qui sont en possession de beta ici et d'autre chose qu'un iBook nous confirmeront (ou infirmeront) probablement...



Bah tiens...

Je suis pas fou, et je ne fume pas: quand je dis que ya pas d'effet goutte  d'eau chez moi, c'est que yen a pas...! MDR

:rateau:


----------



## Macounette (14 Avril 2005)

Si quelqu'un pouvait me dire en une petite phrase en quoi consiste cet effet goutte d'eau ? :rose: merci 
edit : j'ai cherché _effet goutte d'eau_ sur le forum et je n'ai rien trouvé en plus de ce qui a été dit dans ces derniers posts.


----------



## Le Gognol (14 Avril 2005)

'

Z'allez vous calmer oui !    :rateau: Bon résumons : CoreImage utilise directement la carte graphique si elle est supportée et le processeur si elle l'est pas pour faire ses calculs. La CG de l'iBook n'étant pas supportée, c'est le processeur qui s'y colle. L'effet goutte est donc parfaitement envisageable sur l'iBook, sauf que vu que c'est le processeur que le gère, Apple a probablement choisi de le désactiver dans Dashboard pour ne pas alourdir excessivement l'interface juste pour un effet cosmétique, voilà.

'+


----------



## nicoplanet (14 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Si quelqu'un pouvait me dire en une petite phrase en quoi consiste cet effet goutte d'eau ? :rose: merci



En une phrase : http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/theater/dashboard.html

Tu verras cet effet très agréable à l'oeil sur la petite vidéo.

Sinon, merci Le Gognol pour cette info au sujet de l'interface... Ca se tient !
Je suis d'avance tout triste pour mon iBook, mais je me consolerai avec Spotlight et Automator 


Cependant, les utilisateurs de la beta ont-ils cet effet "de vagues" fonctionnel sur leur babasse ? (peut-etre que ça ne viendra qu'avec la version finale !)


----------



## brome (15 Avril 2005)

Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> *Techniquement parlant, vous ne pouvez évoluer vers Tiger que si vous disposez de la version 10.3*
> 
> Qu'est ce que ça veut dire


Ca veut dire que si tu n'as pas le système 10.3 d'installé sur ta machine, tu devras faire une clean install pour installer Tiger.

Par contre, si tu avais le système 10.3, tu pourrais installer Tiger par dessus, en gardant tous tes documents, toutes tes préférences, toutes tes applications, etc...



> je sé je suis pas tres fut fut .. mais histoire de me faire conprendre une bonne fois pour toute , imaginons un cas pratique ... g 1000 photo avec des nom X et Y en passant pas CDFHR et 45FJEOD , vous voyez ce que je veux dire .. lol .. sera t-il possible grace à automator de les renommer tout de maniere la premiere s'appelle 1 , la deuxieme 2, etc ...c'est ca le principe ?


Oui, c'est tout à fait possible avec Automator. En fouillant bien sur le site d'Apple, tu pourras même trouver une petite vidéo de démonstration où des fichiers sont ainsi renommés en masse.



> Je viens de voir un ami qui possède une beta de Tiger sur son iBook (dernère génération) et effectivement, pas d'effet goutte d'eau, j'ai pu l'observer moi même !!



C'est peut-être complètement idiot, ce que je vais dire mais... n'est il pas possible que l'effet goutte d'eau ait été désactivé pour les machines ne supportant pas Core Image dans la version beta uniquement ? Et que cet effet soit effectivement fonctionnel dans la version finale ?


----------



## nicoplanet (15 Avril 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> n'est il pas possible que l'effet goutte d'eau ait été désactivé pour les machines ne supportant pas Core Image dans la version beta uniquement ? Et que cet effet soit effectivement fonctionnel dans la version finale ?



Inch'alla !

j'espère que les gars de chez Apple t'ont entendu !   
Sinon, risque d'y avoir des déçus avec tous ces ibook vendus


----------



## Macounette (15 Avril 2005)

nicoplanet a dit:
			
		

> En une phrase : http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/theater/dashboard.html
> 
> Tu verras cet effet très agréable à l'oeil sur la petite vidéo.


 Merci nico  
 Coup de boule dès que je peux :love: 
Je viens de voir la vidéo. C'est vrai que c'est joli comme effet, mais ... un peu gadget  je n'en mourrai pas si mon iBook ne sait pas le faire.   je préfère une meilleure réactivité au niveau du système en général et d'outils comme Spotlight. La goutte d'eau, ce sera pour mon prochain Mac.


----------



## Ali Baba (15 Avril 2005)

Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> *Techniquement parlant, vous ne pouvez évoluer vers Tiger que si vous disposez de la version 10.3*
> 
> Qu'est ce que ça veut dire



Ça veut dire, tout simplement, que parmi les options présentées sur la capture d'écran de cette page : http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/upgrade/ 
seule les deux dernières options seront disponibles. 

Tu pourras donc installer Tiger sur tout Mac compatible (qu'il ait ou non Panther), mais strictement parlant, tu ne pourras pas faire de "mise à jour" : il faudra installer le nouveau système entièrement.


----------



## Ali Baba (15 Avril 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Ca veut dire que si tu n'as pas le système 10.3 d'installé sur ta machine, tu devras faire une clean install pour installer Tiger.
> 
> Par contre, si tu avais le système 10.3, tu pourrais installer Tiger par dessus, en gardant tous tes documents, toutes tes préférences, toutes tes applications, etc...


 Zut, doublé...  



			
				nicoplanet a dit:
			
		

> En une phrase : http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/theater/dashboard.html


 ... et encore doublé. :hein: 




			
				brome a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est tout à fait possible avec Automator. En fouillant bien sur le site d'Apple, tu pourras même trouver une petite vidéo de démonstration où des fichiers sont ainsi renommés en masse.


 ici : http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/theater/automator.html

ahhh, pas doublé, sur ce coup-là  :love:


----------



## Ali Baba (15 Avril 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> La goutte d'eau, ce sera pour mon prochain Mac.


Fais gaffe à pas faire déborder le vase


----------



## Vladrow (15 Avril 2005)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Je suppose qu'ils veulent dire soit :
> 
> - Que tu ne peux récupérer tes mails, dossiers de départ, etc...que si tu installes Tiger par dessus Panther.
> - Que la version de mise à jour de Tiger ne fonctionne qu'à partir de Panther.
> ...





			
				brome a dit:
			
		

> Ca veut dire que si tu n'as pas le système 10.3 d'installé sur ta machine, tu devras faire une clean install pour installer Tiger.





			
				Ali Baba a dit:
			
		

> il faudra installer le nouveau système entièrement.





			
				Shatooh a dit:
			
		

> MàJ



Je le suppose également, mais pourquoi ne pas le dire plus clairement ? Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## vincmyl (15 Avril 2005)

Les cartes compatibles Core sont pas nombreuses  :mouais:


----------



## tonio08 (15 Avril 2005)

bonjour,
j'ai trouve ca sur le site d'apple http://images.apple.com/macosx/pdf/MacOSX_Windows_TB.pdf
et je voudrais savoir si oui on non avec tiger on peut ecrire sur un disque NTFS
merci


----------



## Manu (15 Avril 2005)

Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Voici ce qu'on peut lire ce soir sur l'aide d'Apple store
> 
> ...





C'est pas absurde si l'on considère que évoluer équivaut à un upgrade. En effet Tiger ne l'oublie pas lors de l'installation te demande s'il doit récupérer des données et cdes répertoire utilisateurs. Or si tu pars d'un OS 9, tu ne peux le faire. 

Aussi pour répondre à ta question et tes interrogations, tu devras passer par une installtion propre et complète de Tiger. Ensuite tu essaieras de ré-installer les softs à ta disposition.
.............................

Je me rend compte que beaucoup ont donné la bonne réponse.


----------



## daffyb (15 Avril 2005)

shahtooh a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais de l'effet goute d'eau...
> 
> J'avoue être perturbé par les dernières infos publiées sur le site d'Apple concernant le que le processeur sert de relais à une CG non-programmable...
> 
> ...


Ne mélangeons pas tout ! J'ai un G3 qui ne supporte pas Quartz extrem, donc je n'ai pas l'effet cube lorsque je change d'utilisateur. Cela ne m'empêche pas d'avoir cet effet dans iPhoto ou Keynote. Donc, ce n'est pas parce qu'une application est capable de produire un effet que les autres applications le font aussi. Mon avis est que lorsque c'est supperflu, Apple désactive la fonction pour les machines peu performantes. Voilà tout.


----------



## Tangi (15 Avril 2005)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été demandé mais je me lance : quid de la localisation française de Tiger ? Le dictionnaire intégré est-il français ? Le widget de la météo peut-il recevoir les prévisions des villes françaises alors qu'elles sont payantes chez Météo France ? Et la bourse ? Et les vols ? Et d'ailleurs, les widget sont ils (elles ?) traduits en français ? Et Grapher ?
> 
> Merci !


Tu trouveras certains éléments de réponse sur le site d'Apple... On nous dit par exemple que le widget des pages jaunes n'est pas disponible en France. On ne pourra pas, dès lors, rechercher le nom d'un resto grâce à ce petit widget, pourtant bien pratique pour le coup...

Pour ce qui est du widget donnant la météo, il ne devrait y avoir aucun souci dans la mesure où on peut déjà avoir ce type de gadget grâce à Konfabulator et notamment au widget bien connu The Weather, qui donne la météo, quel que soit l'endroit où on se trouve...

En ce qui concerne le traducteur et le dictionnaire, là non plus tout devrait être possible en français, dans la mesure où encore une fois, c'est un service auquel on a déjà accès grâce à l'application Sherlock, fournie avec Mac OS X, et qui dispose d'une option "dictionnaire" et d'un traducteur (à vérifier si le dictionnaire est en français, j'ai un gros doute tout à coup, et je ne suis pas sur mon Mac en ce moment)...

Pour le widget donnant les cours de la Bourse, il ne devrait pas y avoir de problèmes...

Et enfin pour les vols, là aussi Sherlock dispose d'une option pouvant donner les horaires de vols, je ne l'ai jamais testé, et j'ignore par conséquent si ça marche pour les vols nationaux notamment (cela dit ça m'étonnerait beacuoup que ce soit possible)...

Tous les widgtes sont en français par contre, ça ne fait aucun doute...

A vérifier bien entendu par ceux qui ont eu accès à la béta...

...


----------



## MarcMame (15 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Et enfin pour les vols, là aussi Sherlock dispose d'une option pouvant donner les horaires de vols, je ne l'ai jamais testé...


C'est la question que je me posais également. Maintenant que Sherlock ne s'occupe plus de recherche sur nos disques, qui l'utilise encore ? Pas grand monde apparement alors qu'en fait, les Widget ne sont qu'un reformatage agréable de ce dernier ! (du moins dans la finalité)

Très honnetement, passé la découverte ludique, je me demande vraiment à quoi ça peut servir au quotidien...
Parce que je n'ai pas trop envie de transformer mon Mac en station météo/agence de voyage/commande de pizzas/... (parce que je m'en fout un peu faut dire et je doute que je soit le seul !)


----------



## Delusive (15 Avril 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Tu trouveras certains éléments de réponse sur le site d'Apple... On nous dit par exemple que le widget des pages jaunes n'est pas disponible en France. On ne pourra pas, dès lors, rechercher le nom d'un resto grâce à ce petit widget, pourtant bien pratique pour le coup...
> [...]
> En ce qui concerne le traducteur et le dictionnaire, là non plus tout devrait être possible en français, dans la mesure où encore une fois, c'est un service auquel on a déjà accès grâce à l'application Sherlock, fournie avec Mac OS X, et qui dispose d'une option "dictionnaire" et d'un traducteur (à vérifier si le dictionnaire est en français, j'ai un gros doute tout à coup, et je ne suis pas sur mon Mac en ce moment)...
> [...]
> ...


Ne doutons pas que des developpeurs tiers auront la bonne idée de permettre d'accéder aux pages jaunes françaises ! Pour le dico, j'ai lu sur le petit dossier de MacTouch ceci :


> _Pour l'instant proposé en anglais avec le New Oxford American Dictionary et The Oxford American Writer's Thesaurus, il est possible d'ajouter d'autres dictionnaires. Espérons que des versions françaises vont voir le jour._


----------



## bompi (15 Avril 2005)

tonio08 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> j'ai trouve ca sur le site d'apple http://images.apple.com/macosx/pdf/MacOSX_Windows_TB.pdf
> et je voudrais savoir si oui on non avec tiger on peut ecrire sur un disque NTFS
> merci



Vous etes comiques, les p'tits gars  :mouais: 
Dans ton document, NTFS est cité une fois, dans la phrase :


			
				le document que tu indiques et que tu devrais lire a dit:
			
		

> Mac OS X also supports the ability to *read files* from devices that use the NTFS file system format



Et on en déduit quoi ? Le nom du nouveau pape ?
Bin non : que Mac OS X sait *lire* les fichiers des disques formatés en NTFS (traduction libre).

M'est avis que le jour où Mac OS X saura *écrire* sur des disques NTFS, on sera prévenu ...
 :hein:


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Avril 2005)

Hullo,



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Très honnetement, passé la découverte ludique, je me demande vraiment à quoi ça peut servir au quotidien...



La consultation du site de widgets de Konfabulator montre que les widgets ne servent pas qu'à traduire, commander une pizzar ou acheter un billet d'avion.

Perso, j'espère qu'il y aura un widget pour scanner les boîtes mails sans lancer le mailer et surtout qui ne passera pas par mail (comme ce )widget.

A.


----------



## ederntal (16 Avril 2005)

Vu la facilité relative du machin... je me dis que si on a pas de service "pages jaunes" "transports" etc réalisés par apple. On en aura d'autres fait par des petits programmeurs compatible pour notre térritoire!


----------



## iota (16 Avril 2005)

Salut.

Pour les widgets, certains sont déjà disponibles ici.

@+
iota


----------



## kabeha (16 Avril 2005)

Quid de la fonction fax ? Est-elle améliorée par rapport à 10.3 ? Avertissement de réception ? Confirmation d'envoi ?


----------



## MrStone (18 Avril 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Vu la facilité relative du machin... je me dis que si on a pas de service "pages jaunes" "transports" etc réalisés par apple. On en aura d'autres fait par des petits programmeurs compatible pour notre térritoire!



Effectivement, j'espère qu'Apple ne va pas reproduire ce qui s'étati passé avec Sherlock : plein de services super sympa mais réservés aux... résidents US 
Il y avait pourtant eu des promesses de versions localisées, je crois même que Steve en avait parlé lors d'un keynote... quelques années plus tard, il ne reste que du vent 

Donc on doit miser sur les dév indépendants et la communauté mac pour continuer là où Apple n'a pas encore été  mais il faut espérer que de tels services existent dans les différents pays, et que l'adaptation soit possible d'un pays à l'autre. Et que par exemple les informations qui pourraient être prélevées sur le site de la sncf ou des compagines de transport ferroviaire suisse soient inter-compatibles...

Cela dit ça a l'air bien pratique ces p'tits Widgets... et moins 'envahissants' que ceux de Konfabulator


----------



## Tangi (18 Avril 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, j'espère qu'Apple ne va pas reproduire ce qui s'étati passé avec Sherlock : plein de services super sympa mais réservés aux... résidents US
> Il y avait pourtant eu des promesses de versions localisées, je crois même que Steve en avait parlé lors d'un keynote... quelques années plus tard, il ne reste que du vent
> 
> Donc on doit miser sur les dév indépendants et la communauté mac pour continuer là où Apple n'a pas encore été  mais il faut espérer que de tels services existent dans les différents pays, et que l'adaptation soit possible d'un pays à l'autre. Et que par exemple les informations qui pourraient être prélevées sur le site de la sncf ou des compagines de transport ferroviaire suisse soient inter-compatibles...
> ...


Personnellement, je trouve moi aussi que ces widgets sont très pratiques et plutôt esthétiques. Mais j'imagine bien que beaucoup de gens n'en ont absolument rien à faire, libre à eux dans ces cas là de ne pas les utiliser. 

Et puis j'ai bonne espoir que des développeurs créent de nouveaux widgets que l'on puisse véritablement utiliser en France, comme les Pages Jaunes, les horaires de trains, pourqouoi pas... Après tout Apple à l'air de laisser entendre que créer de nouveaux widgets n'est pas très compliqué http://developer.apple.com/macosx/tiger/dashboard.html...


----------



## iota (18 Avril 2005)

Salut.



			
				Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Après tout Apple à l'air de laisser entendre que créer de nouveaux widgets n'est pas très compliqué http://developer.apple.com/macosx/tiger/dashboard.html...


Si le widget se contente d'afficher l'heure, ça va...

Par contre, si tu dois l'interfacer avec le service internet des pages jaunes, ça devient un peu moins accessible... 

@+
iota


----------



## DarKOrange (18 Avril 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> 
> Si le widget se contente d'afficher l'heure, ça va...
> ...


 
c'est beaucoup plus facile que tu le dis : les pages jaunes proposent gratuitement une affiliation et t'envoient le code html à mettre dans ta page pour faire apparître leur formulaire de recherche ... donc d'une page html à un widget ...


----------



## ficelle (18 Avril 2005)

un widget peut il interpreter du code php et lancer des requettes mysql en local si tout est installé sur la machine ?


----------



## mog (18 Avril 2005)

Petite question d'importance capitale... La loupe de Spotlight en haut à droite de l'écran, comment était-elle dans les dernières bêta-test? Dans un bouton rectangulaire bleu ou dans un cercle?


----------



## bompi (18 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> un widget peut il interpreter du code php et lancer des requettes mysql en local si tout est installé sur la machine ?



Je n'en sais rien   mais .... j'pense bien que oui, d'une certaine manière.

Un widget, c'est un client, OK ? Donc un client ça ne fait pas de PHP/MySQL, à moins d'exécuter un script PHP comme une autre application.
Ce qu'il te faut c'est avoir le serveur web sur ta machine (ou ailleurs) et ton widget appelle la page idoine sur ton serveur Apache : chacun son boulot.

Par ailleurs, il faudrait faire une petite investigation pour voir si le SDK inclut des fonctionnalités liées aux web services. Quoi qu'il en soit, il est clair qu'un widget est destiné à utiliser des web services (température, cours de bourse etc.)
Donc : sur ton serveur web, tu définis tes web services et tu les affiches en douceur et en beauté dans un widget Dashboard.

Ça, ça a de la gueule, je dirais


----------



## ficelle (18 Avril 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ça, ça a de la gueule, je dirais



ça pourrait en avoir 

je pense que passé la premiere decouverte de tiger, je vais vite mettre le nez dans xcode2 et m'initier "aux joies" du developpement avec le SDK Dashboard.

autre question pour manu et consorts....

est il possible de fabriquer facilement dans xcode une interface graphique qui utilise des workflow d'automator ?

ou de creer un module dashboard gerant les workflow ?


----------



## nicoplanet (18 Avril 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Petite question d'importance capitale... La loupe de Spotlight en haut à droite de l'écran, comment était-elle dans les dernières bêta-test? Dans un bouton rectangulaire bleu ou dans un cercle?



ben sur l'avant avant dernière (la 8A425), elle est dans un cercle bleu je crois, d'après ce que j'ai vu !   

Au fait, quelqu'un pourrait nous dire si l'effet goutte d'eau était fonctionnel sur les Beta ? (ou je sais, j'insiste avec mes gouttes d'eau !)


----------



## iota (19 Avril 2005)

Salut.



			
				DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> c'est beaucoup plus facile que tu le dis : les pages jaunes proposent gratuitement une affiliation et t'envoient le code html à mettre dans ta page pour faire apparître leur formulaire de recherche ... donc d'une page html à un widget ...


J'ai raté ça...
Donc effectivement, le widget pages jaunes est trés simple à faire.

@+
iota


----------



## bompi (19 Avril 2005)

nicoplanet a dit:
			
		

> ben sur l'avant avant dernière (la 8A425), elle est dans un cercle bleu je crois, d'après ce que j'ai vu !
> 
> Au fait, quelqu'un pourrait nous dire si l'effet goutte d'eau était fonctionnel sur les Beta ? (ou je sais, j'insiste avec mes gouttes d'eau !)



Je viens de rebooter sur Tiger (build 8A420) sur mon iBook et il n'y a pas d'"effet goutte".
Comme je sais que j'ai déjà eu cet effet à la maison, c'est donc que je l'ai eu sur mon PB (plus puissant).


----------



## shahtooh (19 Avril 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de rebooter sur Tiger (build 8A420) sur mon iBook et il n'y a pas d'"effet goutte".
> Comme je sais que j'ai déjà eu cet effet à la maison, c'est donc que je l'ai eu sur mon PB (plus puissant).



Amusant, cette perplexité ambiante...!

Sur mon PM G4 1Ghz, point de goutte à l'horizon, toutes bétas confondues.

Je suppose que ton PB doit avoir une CG à 64Mo et qui est prise en charge par CoreImage, dans ce cas.


----------



## bompi (19 Avril 2005)

C'est un "dernier modèle" avec 128 MB VRAM ...


----------



## shahtooh (19 Avril 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> C'est un "dernier modèle" avec 128 MB VRAM ...



Rien d'étonnant dans ce cas! Le contraire serait plutôt dommage! :rateau:


----------



## Delusive (19 Avril 2005)

Selon WiredMetro, il est possible d'utiliser iChat 3 différemment : on peut remplacer une personne par un logiciel, ici FCP... Des infos ?


----------



## geoffrey (19 Avril 2005)

J'ai une question sur Spotlight et la gestion de contenu. Est ce que les contenus des fichiers textes archivés seront seulement ceux des fichiers finissants par .txt ou alors sera t'il possible de définir les fichiers correspondants a du texte (.sh, .xml, .titi, ...) ou encore Spotlight determina-t'il automitiquement si tel ou tel fichier est du texte et l'incorporera dans la gestion de contenu ?

Merci


----------



## nicoplanet (19 Avril 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Cette histoire de goutte c'est une torture japonaise



C'est horrible !!!!!!
Etre obsédé par ce détail futil, alors qu'il y a tellement d'autres bonnes choses à regarder dans cet OSX.4 :rateau::modo::bebe:

La folie me guette..... niak niak niak..


----------



## nicoplanet (19 Avril 2005)

Bon allez, je passe à autre chose : je viens d'apprendre de source "relativement" sûr que en effet, pas de "Sploutttchhh Effect" qui n'en veux sur les iBook ! :sick: 

Faudra faire sans chers collègues iBookiens...


----------



## fissunix (20 Avril 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je ne sais pas si je suis a la bonne place, enfin j'essaie:

J'ai achete un PB 17" (1.5GHz/1Go RAM) l'annee passee, je me pose plein de questions au sujet de Tiger et s'il est bien pour moi de faire l'upgrade. Je travaille dans le developpement (Java, web) et dans les domaines prives tels que graphisme (un peu, design d'interfaces) et musique (beaucoup, Pro Tools).

Est-ce que ce tigre ne va pas bouffer mes ressources inutilement par rapport a mon utilisation (par exemple avec l'ajout de tous ces widgets) ?

Merci les gars !


----------



## naas (20 Avril 2005)

un petit rappel ce fil a 16 pages, c'est un fil technique initié par manu pour nous permettre de mieux comprendre les technologies introduites avec TIGER
merci de rester donc dans l'esprit technique de ce fil, cela en facilitera la lecture


----------



## geoffrey (20 Avril 2005)

> J'ai une question sur Spotlight et la gestion de contenu. Est ce que les contenus des fichiers textes archivés seront seulement ceux des fichiers finissants par .txt ou alors sera t'il possible de définir les fichiers correspondants a du texte (.sh, .xml, .titi, ...) ou encore Spotlight determina-t'il automitiquement si tel ou tel fichier est du texte et l'incorporera dans la gestion de contenu ?



Pas de reponse pour moi :'(


----------



## iota (20 Avril 2005)

Salut.



			
				geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Pas de reponse pour moi :'(


En fait ça dépend complétement de l'importateur de fichier mis au point pour un type de fichier donné.

Par exemple si l'importateur pour les fichiers excel indexe le contenu des cellules, alors il sera possible de faire une recherche dans le contenu des fichiers excel.

La façon dont est indexé un format de fichier est donc déterminé par l'importateur qui lui est associé.

@+
iota


----------



## geoffrey (20 Avril 2005)

Donc dans mon cas ca dependra de la facon dont l'importateur de fichiers texte reagit, c'est ca ? (est ce que ca veut dire qu'on ne sait pas encore ?)

Parce que dans le cadre du boulot, se serait quand meme pas mal de pouvoir utiliser spotligth pour, par exemple, voir dans quels scripts telle ou telle fonction est utilisee, ou encore dans combien de scripts une variable est presente ou encore parcourir des fichiers resultats pour y trouver une valeur)


----------



## iota (20 Avril 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Donc dans mon cas ca dependra de la facon dont l'importateur de fichiers texte reagit, c'est ca ? (est ce que ca veut dire qu'on ne sait pas encore ?)


C'est exacetement ça.

Dans l'état actuel des choses (n'ayant pas testé les béta de tiger) je ne peux te dire comment va se comporter spotlight avec des types de fichiers particuliers.

Cependant, on devrait trouver rapidement pas mal d'importateur sur internet pour que spotligth puisse indexer tout et n'importe quoi.

@+
iota


----------



## geoffrey (20 Avril 2005)

Se serait pas mal sachant que sur Windows, des outils genre Google Desktop Search ou Copernic Desktop Search (que je prefere) permettent deja d'indexer le contenu de fichiers dont on specifie le suffixe. Y'a pas de raison que se soit pas faisable sur Mac !


----------



## MrStone (20 Avril 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Se serait pas mal sachant que sur Windows, des outils genre Google Desktop Search ou Copernic Desktop Search (que je prefere) permettent deja d'indexer le contenu de fichiers dont on specifie le suffixe. Y'a pas de raison que se soit pas faisable sur Mac !



Certes 

Pour ce que j'ai pu en voir sur la 8A425, ça cherche dans le contenu de fichiers texte simples (txt, rtf), dans du html ou du xml et dans les pdf, mais en revanche pas dans un Applescript.
Peut-être que tout cela sera éditable... je dis sera car pour le moment ça n'a pas l'air d'être le cas. Tu peux juste choisir les domaines de recherche, mais pas spécifier les extensions que tu voudrais voir recherchées ou non.


----------



## Manu (20 Avril 2005)

Il faut savoir que Spotlight tient deux index. Celui du contenu et celui des meta data. Un fichier peut avoir les deux, un seul ou rien du tout.

Un importeur permet de créer un index de contenu.

Pour comprendre ce qu'est un importeur, je vais prendre un exemple. 


Supposons que je développe une appli qui permet de traduire un morceau de chant fredonné par un utilisateur en partition musicale. 

Si je développe un importeur capable par exemple de traduire une partition en  texte du style doredofa  soldoremi  etc, je peux donc retrouver une note musicale dans une partition puisque je compare une suite de chaine de caractères. 

Spotlight va indexer une partition musicale comme un document texte. et donc  pouvoir retrouver  un morceau de partition dans une autre.

Ainsi, grâce à mon importeur, en fredonnant un morceau, je peux retrouver la partition  d'une chanson de ... Beyonce et par ricochet, le morceau recherché dans la bibliothèque de mon iTunes ou même dans l'iTMS!!

L'amélioration des importeurs des données multimédias va rendre Spotlight très interessant bien au delà d'un simple moteur de recherche tel qu'on le connait actuellement.

C'est donc  une technologie dont l'évolution  va apporter pas mal de choses inédites qui changeront la façon d'utiliser nos macs.


----------



## geoffrey (20 Avril 2005)

Est ce que se sera facile de developper des importateurs ? Ou est ce que se sera possible de parametrer l'importateur gerant les .txt pour qu'il considere les .titi comme des .txt ??? (se serait top)


----------



## mog (20 Avril 2005)

Moi j'avoue être assez choqué par la nouvelle interface de mail. C'est quoi ces boutons enfermés dans des espèces de petites gélules??? Franchement la couche graphique de Tiger ne me parait pas cohérente.


----------



## fabillot (21 Avril 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'avoue être assez choqué par la nouvelle interface de mail. C'est quoi ces boutons enfermés dans des espèces de petites gélules??? Franchement la couche graphique de Tiger ne me parait pas cohérente.




En effet, déjà sur Panther, mais cela continue sur Tiger, on dirait qu'il n'y a aucune cohérence graphique entre toutes les applications avec des mélanges ou non de métals brossé; et notemment entre Mail et Safari, qui devraient être similaire et arborer une interface sembables, mais finalement on dirait que ce sont 2 logiciels crées par 2 sociétés différentes tant ils ne se ressemblent pas.
Une petite remarque qui n'angage  que moi à ce sujet : je pense que si Safari n'avait pas une interface aussi horrible, il serait encore un peu plus utilisé sur Mac ...


----------



## alarache62 (21 Avril 2005)

Delusive a dit:
			
		

> il est possible d'utiliser iChat 3 différemment : on peut remplacer une personne par un logiciel, ici FCP... Des infos ?



J'en ai révé la semaine dernière!   
Vu la qualité annoncée tant video qu'audio d'iChat 3 utilisant le "miraculeux" H264, pourquoi ne pas pouvoir montrer à nos corrsepondant le fruit de notre boulot sur FCP??

Je fais un montage en ce moement et j'ai un ami video pro sur Mac, je pourrai lui montrer ce que je fais et avoir ses conseils    

Est ce possible sans devoir filmer l'écran??
(je doute pour iChat 3?)


----------



## ebensatis (21 Avril 2005)

On peut lire dans les nouveautés de tiger ici et la que spotlight peut faire des recherche sur les dossier de départ en réseau. Est ce tout ce que spotlight peut indexé en réseau. Cela veut t'il dire que mes serveurs de fichiers ne seront pas indexé et que les fichier qui sont dessu ne seront pas vu par spotlight --- ce qui limite grandement l'intéret de la chose


----------



## Hanibal (22 Avril 2005)

Je ne sais pas si c'est ici qu'il faut poser ce genre de question, mais je cherche à connaître la compatibilité (au moins annocée pas les éditeurs) des logiciels avec Tiger?

En particulier Virtual PC 7 (je ne peux malheureusement pas m'en passer pour la gestion de noter FireWall !).

Quelqu'un a-t-il des renseignements?


----------



## Nathalex (22 Avril 2005)

Hanibal a dit:
			
		

> JQuelqu'un a-t-il des renseignements?




cuk.ch est ton ami 

_Edit : sauf que, a priori, rien n'est encore dit sur VPC..._


----------



## Hanibal (22 Avril 2005)

Nathalex a dit:
			
		

> cuk.ch est ton ami
> 
> _Edit : sauf que, a priori, rien n'est encore dit sur VPC..._




Déjà un super merci à ton ami !      ? et à toi

Il n'y a plus qu'à attendre de recevoir Tiger et je vous dirais si ça fonctionne.

Note pour le modérateur:

Ne serait-il pas utile de faire une sujet uniquement sur ce point sur macgé ?


----------



## sbultez (22 Avril 2005)

bonjour,
Y a t'il moyen d'executer un script automator a un moment précis qui répond à des conditions définies ?
Ou devra lancer nos scripts manuellement ? (-> je vois dejà les sharewares pointer le bout de leur nez dans ce cas)


----------



## riton90 (22 Avril 2005)

dans le meme esprit que sbultez, pourra t'on executer automator avec des applications tierces comme le fameux Galerie...? Et en ce cas est ce que ça marche comme une macro excel?
merci


----------



## ebensatis (23 Avril 2005)

un process automator peut être enregistrer comme module pour une alarme ical


----------



## Hanibal (23 Avril 2005)

Hanibal a dit:
			
		

> Déjà un super merci à ton ami !      ? et à toi
> 
> Note pour le modérateur:
> 
> Ne serait-il pas utile de faire une sujet uniquement sur ce point sur macgé ?



Je voulais dire de faire un sujet sur les softs compatibles (ou non) avec Tiger, pas uniquement VPC bien sûr.


----------



## sokh1985 (23 Avril 2005)

Moi j'aimerias bien avoir plus d'informations sur automator qui me semble avec spotlight l'avancée majeure de tiger. D'ailleurs je ne comprends pas pourquoi apple fait la pub sur dashboard et pas sur automator...


----------



## je@nnot (24 Avril 2005)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aimerias bien avoir plus d'informations sur automator qui me semble avec spotlight l'avancée majeure de tiger. D'ailleurs je ne comprends pas pourquoi apple fait la pub sur dashboard et pas sur automator...



Heu sur la page web de MacOSX : le coup de projecteur de la semaine en plein milieu


----------



## sokh1985 (24 Avril 2005)

Premiérement je le vois pas et deuxiémement, la plupart des pubs apple si ce n'est toutes, s'axent autour du couple dashboard/spotlight...


----------



## je@nnot (24 Avril 2005)

Bon ok celui de cette semaine c'est VoiceOver.

Cependant c'est clair que automator va créer une revolution et on en a déjà beaucoup parlé ici, mais il faut bien comprendre que même s'il amène à tous la puissance d'Apple Script, il n'est pas destiné au plus grand nombre comme spotlight et dashboard.


----------



## ebensatis (24 Avril 2005)

C'est clair qu'automator sera plus réservé au power user. Les utilisateurs lambda en comprendront vraissemblablement moins l'intérêt. Par ailleurs, si cela permet de faire des scripts sans programmation, il faut quand même en comprendre un minimum de concept : l'enchainement d'action, le passage de paramètre (et leur type). Enfin, même avec les 180 action de base livrées par apple les possibilités d'utilisation concrètes et vraiment pratiques restent encore assez limitées et beaucoup réservées aux iapps.
On peut cependant s'attendre à une déferlante d'action de bases proposées par les dévelppeurs indépendant et les petits éditeur spécialisé dans les soft pour Mac OSX.


----------



## Manu (24 Avril 2005)

J'ai maintes fois utilisé automator, et je vous assure qu'il n'y a pas du tout besoin d'être un power user je pense qu'utiliser un soft comme word ou excel est bien plus compliqué. Une ois que l'on acompris le principe, ça va très vite. en outre les interfaces des différentes actions sont très bien faites.
Dans moins d'une semaine vous verrez. Je prévois la ruée sur automator dans les mois qui viennent.


----------



## JediMac (24 Avril 2005)

Manu a dit:
			
		

> J'ai maintes fois utilisé automator, et je vous assure qu'il n'y a pas du tout besoin d'être un power user je pense qu'utiliser un soft comme word ou excel est bien plus compliqué. Une ois que l'on acompris le principe, ça va très vite. en outre les interfaces des différentes actions sont très bien faites.
> Dans moins d'une semaine vous verrez. Je prévois la ruée sur automator dans les mois qui viennent.


Je suis de ton avis, il me semble que le plus compliqué dans Automator est de concevoir mentalement la chaîne d'opérations à créer .


----------



## sokh1985 (24 Avril 2005)

Moi j'espére qu'automator sera compatible avec d'autres applis ou que des devs le feront, pour photoshop par exemple quand on doit faire la même action plusieurs fois par semaine comme couper une image à une certaine taille et la diviser en 3 pour faire un thème Sony ericsson...


----------



## Paipone (25 Avril 2005)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'espére qu'automator sera compatible avec d'autres applis ou que des devs le feront, pour photoshop par exemple quand on doit faire la même action plusieurs fois par semaine comme couper une image à une certaine taille et la diviser en 3 pour faire un thème Sony ericsson...


Pour ça, tu peux très bien le faire avec les scripts de Photoshop, quelques clics suffisent pour créer les tâches répétitives.


----------



## Manu (25 Avril 2005)

En principe, une application scriptable (au sens applescipt), est forcément automatorisable.

Je ne sais si je vous ai signlé une autre nouveauté introduite par Tiger . En fait c'est un panel sombre et semi transparent  semblable à celui que l'on trouve dans iPhoto pour ajuster ou faire des corrections sur la photo. 

Ce panel est activable à chaque fois que l'on edite une image dans certaine applis Apple. On le trouve dans mail, dans Spotlight, etc. Il permet entre autre de récuperer l'image dans iPhoto avec un effet de génie assez surprenant. 

Comme je ne développe pas une appli traitant d'images je ne sais pas si Apple propose par défaut ce panel dans toute appli traitant des images. Ce serait assez cool.

Tic du jour 'En attendant tiger' :

Le tic que vous aurez souvent avec Tiger c'est  'alt-pomme-espace'  qui affiche le panel spotlight pour lancer une recherche.


----------



## sokh1985 (25 Avril 2005)

Vi ben j'été pas au courant pour photoshop, si t'as un lien qui dit comment faire c'est sympa


----------



## rezba (26 Avril 2005)

Je ne trouve rien là dessus. Mais comment va s'organiser la comptatibilité avec les cartes scsi, par exemple ? Je n'ai lu que des rumeurs là dessus, et rien de vraiment rassurant.


----------



## jlvande (27 Avril 2005)

j'en peux plus d'attendre !! je veux mon Tiger tout de suite. Merci Manu de nous en dire tant sur Tiger, mais je vais mourir si ça continue.

Macmaniak


----------



## chouchou (27 Avril 2005)

D'après ce que j'ai compris il est impossible d'inscrire un même commentaire Spotlight à plusieurs fichiers différents via la fenêtre "Lire les informations". C'est dommage, même si Automator permettrait extrêmement facilement de pallier ce problème par un petit script...

Par ailleurs, c'est aussi regrettable que les dossiers intelligents ne soient pas gérés par le mode colonne...


----------



## am2i (3 Mai 2005)

Autant en systeme X.3.9 je pouvais acceder a mon serveur systeme 7.5.1 et oui pb avec 4D serveur ver 5  Autant avec tiger je suis triste.
Et le pire c que j'ai l'impression que la gestion de l'appletalk est fini
Si vous avez des idees


----------



## netgui (5 Mai 2005)

Je reviens sur Spotlight...

Je voudrais empêcher Spotlight d'indexer mon disque dur Externe (USB2, 120 Go) ou du moins d'aller fouiller dedans a chaque fois que je fais une recherche vi Spotlight... en génral je trouve le fchier voulu sur mon disque interne et pendant ce temps il continue de recherche des mon disque externe, c'est lent et ca fait du bruit de surcroit. 

Il y a une option " confidentialité" permettant d'ignorer un dossier ou un disque mais rine ne se passe quand j'indique mon DD externe.
Comment faire pour qu'il ne soit pas fouillé?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mai 2005)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Il y a une option " confidentialité" permettant d'ignorer un dossier ou un disque mais rine ne se passe quand j'indique mon DD externe.
> Comment faire pour qu'il ne soit pas fouillé?
> 
> Merci d'avance.



Comment faire? Ben en le connectant, et en indiquant via cette fonction qu'il ne doit pas être analysé. J'ai pour ma part procédé ainsi.


----------



## Mondana (6 Mai 2005)

Toujours très long après le 2 "w" du "WWW.".
J'ai refais une clean install sur mon Pbook 15' 1,5 Ghz 1 Mo de ram.
Safari est tjs très long pour charger les pages ou il faur que je clique une 2 fois sur la page.
Sur 10.9 cela était plus rapide...j'ai juste mis Tiger ???

Existe t il une manip. pour faire aller plus vite Safari 2 ?

http://ww (bloqué 20 secondes) w.macg.co  (barre bleue très longtemps...)

Merci


----------



## netgui (6 Mai 2005)

merci Webo mais je viens d'expliquer que la fonctionen question ne fonctionne pas chez moi -(.. et pire encore je constate que je n'ai plus ni iPhoto, ni iMovie ni GB d'installés ils ne sont pas livrés avec Mac OS X??????


----------



## Freelancer (6 Mai 2005)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> et pire encore je constate que je n'ai plus ni iPhoto, ni iMovie ni GB d'installés ils ne sont pas livrés avec Mac OS X??????



non, ce sont des logiciels livrés avec CHAQUE NOUVEAU MAC et non pas avec CHAQUE NOUVELLE VERSION D'OSX


----------



## Freelancer (6 Mai 2005)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> merci Webo mais je viens d'expliquer que la fonctionen question ne fonctionne pas chez moi -(



tu ne peux pas faire glisser l'icone du disque la dessus?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> non, ce sont des logiciels livrés avec CHAQUE NOUVEAU MAC et non pas avec CHAQUE NOUVELLE VERSION D'OSX



Certes, et le manuel de tiger est en celà ambigu qu'il présente les iApps (J'ai failli en faire une crise cardiaque, ayant acheté la MAJ iLife en même temps que tiger et croyant m'être fait grugé).


----------



## Freelancer (6 Mai 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Certes, et le manuel de tiger est en celà ambigu qu'il présente les iApps (J'ai failli en faire une crise cardiaque, ayant acheté la MAJ iLife en même temps que tiger et croyant m'être fait grugé).



j'espere ne pas avoir crié trop fort, mais la question "est-ce que iLife sera inclus avec Tiger?" a été posée une petite centaine de fois (rien que sur macgé), et une centaine de fois, on a répondu "non, iLife est une suite logicielle independante." D'ailleurs, pourquoi la proposer à la vente si elle était incluse dans osx?

ps : la phrase exacte dans le manuel de Tiger (page 30) est "Les applications iLife ne sont pas incluses avec Mac OS X mais peuvent être installés sur votre ordinateur..."


----------



## netgui (6 Mai 2005)

salut FreeLancer,


Et bien non quand je fais un glisser déposer ca ne fonctionne pas non plus... le cadre devient vert mais quand je relache rien ne se passe aucun disque n'apparait dans la liste. C un pur bug !
J'ai un external HD USB2 Archos de 120 Go...

Pour les iApps passé la déception j'ai réinstallé mes anciennes qui vont toujours bien.
Oui désolé d'avoir rabaché ca encore une fois mais je n'avais pas fait de recherche da,ns la forum avant (ce que je fait toujours) c'était plus une réaction à chaud...


----------



## netgui (6 Mai 2005)

En fait j'ai carrément un problème de disque dur. Il monte bien mais par contre impossible de faire pointer une application dessus: librairie iPhoto niet, librairie MP3 niet bref je suis dans la panade !!!!!!

Si je ne peux plus lire mes mp3 depuis mon disque externe ca va être assez compliqué :-( ! Allez hop support Apple


----------



## Freelancer (6 Mai 2005)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> salut FreeLancer,
> 
> 
> Et bien non quand je fais un glisser déposer ca ne fonctionne pas non plus... le cadre devient vert mais quand je relache rien ne se passe aucun disque n'apparait dans la liste. C un pur bug !
> ...



Excuse moi également pour ma réaction à chaud.  Pour me faire pardonner, j'ai essayé de faire une recherche concernant ton bug, mais j'ai rien trouvé...

ps : as tu modifié les autorisations de ton disque externe (en faisant pomme-i dessus, tu modifies dans "propriétaire et autorisation") pour que tu puisses l'utiliser avec ton tiger (j'ai eu le soucis sur panther avec la deuxieme partition de mon hd : je n'avais ni le droit de lire, ni le droit d'écrire dessus)?


----------



## netgui (6 Mai 2005)

j'ai regardé les autorisation, aucun soucis lecture et écriture... ca ne vient pas de là...

EDIT
Non mais en fait...  :rose: ca se précise, le problème ne vient pas de mondisque dur mais bien de iPhoto que je viens de réinstaller... impossible de pointer sur un dossier pour lui inqiquer la librairie...
Merci pour ton aide en tou cas je vasi réinstaller iPhoto hop...

EDIT2
Bon j'ai un gros soucis, comment bougre de bougre fait-on pour réinstaller iPhoto 04?????  :hein:  :hein:  :hein: 

Merci pour votre aide parceque là...installer iPhoto 04 sur mon Tiger


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Mai 2005)

ouf ,j'espere avoir posé mes pieds au bon endroit,je reviens tout essouflé du post sur les bugs et travers de tiger...ou pas de solution a mon pb !
qui est le suivant:je ne peux pas ouvrir les préférences de transfert d'image pour parametrer ce dernier...ce qui m'oblige a glissé /deposé les photos de l'images disc de mon APN ..ce qui avouons le ,n'est pas des plus élégant quand on a un OS ultra moderne comme Tiger!
d'autant que pour tester ,j'ai installer tt a l'heure tiger sur une autre partition, et la je peux ouvrir ces fameuses préférences...
je précise ,je fais tjrs des clean install
peut etre y a il un fichier a remplacer dans la bibliotheque ,mais ou et quoi?
toute aide me sera précieuse,sinon ,je suis bon pour une autre clean install de mon D principal ,ce qui est long et fastidieux car précedé d'un clonage et suivi d'un glissé déposé...


----------



## Le Gognol (6 Mai 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je ne peux pas ouvrir les préférences de transfert d'image pour parametrer ce dernier...ce qui m'oblige a glissé /deposé les photos de l'images disc de mon APN ..ce qui avouons le ,n'est pas des plus élégant quand on a un OS ultra moderne comme Tiger!



Ça marche ici, essaye depuis un autre utilisateur, ou jette les préférences de l'application...

'+


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Mai 2005)

oui je l'ai fait ,jeter les pref et ca marche !


----------



## Freelancer (6 Mai 2005)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'ai un gros soucis, comment bougre de bougre fait-on pour réinstaller iPhoto 04?????  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:
> 
> Merci pour votre aide parceque là...installer iPhoto 04 sur mon Tiger



techniquement, avec ton ibook, tu as eu trois dvd : deux de macosx, un de logiciels supplementaires.
tu mets le dvd 1 de macosx, et tu installes le package "install bundled software only". là, tu pourras reinstaller tout les soft que tu veux en cliquant sur personnaliser


----------



## Le Gognol (7 Mai 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> oui je l'ai fait ,jeter les pref et ca marche !



T'aurais pu y penser plus tôt au lieu d'envoyer autant de messages d'alertes... 

'+


----------



## mickeyclub (7 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,

Petite question concernant le fonctionnement d'Automator : j'ai créé un petit logiciel qui remplit mes tâches du matin au réveil, pratique à lancer avant d'aller faire le café (lancement d'itunes, de mail, du calendrier à la date du jour, et de la une du Monde).

2 petits soucis :
- j'ai lié les deux actions qui permettent de lancer safari sur la page choisie, en l'occurrence lemonde.fr.Mais lorsque j'exécute l'appli automator, une 2ème page safari, vierge, s'ouvre aussi ?!
- est-il possible de répartir toutes les fenêtres sur l'écran, fonction exposé en fait, une fois toutes ces applications chargées ? Je trouve pas l'ordre dans les actions pré-enregistrées d'Automator.

Sinon ça marche nickel sur le PB 17, tout est plus rapide et plus agréable. Seul reproche que j'ai déjà vu sur certains messages : pourquoi pas une seule charte graphique ? la coexistence de l'alu type safari et des nouvelles fenêtres type mail, ou même firefox, est pas très heureuse. Heureusement, le nouvel Mail est top (graphiquement je le trouve pas mal, mais surtout beaucoup plus réactif). Itunes un peu long au chargement en revanche, faudra voir avec les futures mises à jour.


----------



## Ali Baba (10 Mai 2006)

En  fait je me rends compte que si j'ai bien acheté Tiger, je ne l'ai toujours pas installé... Hum, je sens que j'ai dépensé de l'argent pour rien.


----------



## apenspel (11 Mai 2006)

mickeyclub a dit:
			
		

> petits soucis :
> - j'ai lié les deux actions qui permettent de lancer safari sur la page choisie, en l'occurrence lemonde.fr.Mais lorsque j'exécute l'appli automator, une 2ème page safari, vierge, s'ouvre aussi ?!


Fais du Monde ta page de démarrage et ne demande pas d'ouvrir son URL.


----------



## nicogala (11 Mai 2006)

Hé...psstt ! Mattes un peu l'année du post


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Hé...psstt ! Mattes un peu l'année du post


     

J'espère qu'il a pas attendu la solution pour aller sur son site


----------



## jphg (23 Juin 2006)

Hé
y a pas moyen d'optimiser le finder ?
parce que là, m'afficher 154 Ko en taille pour un fichier qui en fait 1,4 Mo, ça me saoule.

154 Ko. et encore j'en ai qui font "Zéro Ko".

grrr

merci


----------



## jeromemac (23 Juin 2006)

jphg a dit:
			
		

> Hé
> y a pas moyen d'optimiser le finder ?
> parce que là, m'afficher 154 Ko en taille pour un fichier qui en fait 1,4 Mo, ça me saoule.
> 
> ...



bizarre ton truc, et comment tu sais qu'il fait 1.4Mo si le finder l'affiche mal


----------



## jphg (23 Juin 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> bizarre ton truc, et comment tu sais qu'il fait 1.4Mo si le finder l'affiche mal



pomme+i, mon kiki

bon, j'ai oublié de préciser : "optimiser l'affichage de la taille des fichiers en mode liste dans une fenêtre".

alors ? alors ? personne ?


----------



## nicogala (23 Juin 2006)

H&#233; ! Pssstt! _(j'ai parfois l'impression de r&#233;papiller... :rateau_ vous avez vu la date du fil et surtout son objet ? Vous &#234;tes un peu hors-sujet l&#224;... mieux vaut ouvrir un nouveau fil dans "MacOsX"


----------



## jphg (23 Juin 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Hé ! Pssstt! _(j'ai parfois l'impression de répapiller... :rateau_ vous avez vu la date du fil et surtout son objet ? Vous êtes un peu hors-sujet là... mieux vaut ouvrir un nouveau fil dans "MacOsX"



ben ouais "Tiger, Vos questions techniques et son utlisation [manu vous répond]"

bon, ok, la date est un peu out mais c'était pour pas gâcher de la discussion !
:rateau:


----------

